# [MEGA] Cannabis Quitting Thread aka I need a break



## Zzyzx

I'm gonna throw some hard love;  Cannabis is a beautiful drug but any reason to quit is good. 

- You got a drug test soon?
- Weed just isnt getting you high anymore?
- You're broke?
- You feel too much side effects
- You're just sick and tired of it
- You just need a break


Those are but a few examples of good reasons to quit cannabis. However, it's not as easy as it seem. Some people will claim that they can quit when they want but when they actually do quit they find its very hard. 

Anyway I thought I'd made a thread so that people who want to quit could talk about it and help eachother.  Any unrelated post will be deleted.

So please share with us, tell us why you want to quit, for how many days you've been clean and how you feel. Then update us regularly!

I'm gonna post in that thread myself soon cause I need a break!


Here is a place for you to discuss your experiences - 

- best ways to take your mind off ganja when stopping. 
- methods to flush out/refresh your system (ie exercise, plenty of fruit etc) 
- effects you get when stopping (dreams, laziness, etc etc)
- & so on & so forth. 


*RULES*: 

- No posts flaming/making fun of people in a nasty, malicious way, 
wether you think they are a "pussy" or not; (everybody is wired differently for cannabis, what might be nice for you may be hell for someone else) 

- No off-topic discussion; wanna talk about the basketball game you watched? 
take it to the CD Social or Sports & Gaming. 


enjoy :D


*(hats off to wolfgang, with the idea of links!)*

links - 

[MEGA] Cannabis Cessation Support Thread
Smoking weed after not smoking for a long time 
I really wanna blaze. any tips on holding out? 
Reduce tolerance
[MEGA] THC tolerance thread 
Is there any reason to quit?
Quitting weed on doctors advice, is he right?
does constant use make you lazy? 
For those that claim marijuana isnt addictive 
Getting the most out of smoking a bowl (when you do smoke again) 
Time = less tolerance. why? 
How hard is quitting? 
What drugs help with quitting cannabis temporarily? 
How long did it take to feel normal after quitting?


----------



## been head

im currently on a break, ive smoked every day for at least 8 years. Ive reguarly smoked high grade weed and hash. Its got on top of me recently prob because of the home made jelly hash ive been caining recently. Ive changed every thing about my life including moving house so for me its been easy but had i of stayed in the same area with the same group of people i coudnt of stoped i dont think. Movin house has keptme so busy ìavnt had time to think about weed. The key to stoping is to change your routine, or like ive done change your whole life


----------



## FlippingTop

I was blazing basically everyday buthave now stopped. After the 1st week or so you basically just forget that you NEED that J before bed. I guess I was just blazing inthe evenings though. There is _no way_ I could manage smoking during the day, as soon as I get lean I can't even follow a simple conversation, let alone actually *do* something...


----------



## been head

i only smoked in the evenings as wel. I no wat your saying after a week u dont even feel the need for it ne more and u wonder how it took over your life like it did.


----------



## Chainer

For those looking to quit, I have some advice:

**Exercise*: There is nothing more helpful then getting a good sweat out.  After running, jogging, lifting, swimming, whatever, your body will be glad you are doing something good for it.
**Eating Healthy*: Along side of exercise, eating healthy and avoiding the typical "muchie" food can help a lot.  Your body will thank you yet again.
**A**void Activities you would normally do stoned*:  If possible, take a few days off from whatever video game you always play stoned, or stay away from being alone with the TV.  From experience, you'll want to get stoned if you are doing something that reminds of you it
**Goal*:  If you must -- set a legit goal.  If you are looking for a short-term break, or a tolerance break, remember that is your goal.  If you are trying to save money, add up how much you are saving.  If you are trying to get healthier, see how your body reacts after time.  And if you have a drug test... well... you don't have much of a choice.
**Battling Side Effects*: Sure, we all know weed isn't the more insidious drug out there -- you won't seize up and vomit if you don't get that hit in the morning (for most people).  OTC herbal drugs like Melatonin and Valerian Root can help you sleep at night.  Calme Forte has always helped me in the past as well.  Don't try to cover up your cravings with other dangerous or addictive drugs -- it defeats the purpose and you might as well be smoking anyway.
**Minimizing Dependence*: Smoke less, smoke at more convient times.  Perhaps wake and baking isn't for you anymore, try smoking at night or after all your responsibilities have been taken care of.  Remember, weed IS a drug.

**Sometimes Being Sober can be A Trip!!!**

Good luck to everyone quitting or taking a break.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

Well I'm quiting due to drug testing, I don't have a choice...


----------



## RedRum OG

i could smoke the dankiest skankiest weed and feel very unsatisfied. plus my guy started getting vicodin again so i figured i could use that instead yum yum. (dont worry i know how to use without getting addicted)


----------



## Chainer

^ Not to be a dick or assume I know you, but those are the words of all future addicts.  Just trying to look out for you homie!


----------



## iskalla

*I want to quit*

i am 23 years old and have been smoking weed since i was 16. until i was 21 i smoked regularly, but not daily. maybe 3 times a week. ever since i moved out i have been smoking an average of 5 times a week. i live with my roommate who i always smoke out with. it was cool in the beginning but it has become a routine, it has become normal - *habitual*. 

*when i have weed, i will smoke it.* that is the main problem. i absolutely can not refrain from smoking every day when i have weed. i dont even miss it that much when i dont have it. i can go for days without missing it when i am at my girlfriends house or doing other cool stuff. but i am still addicted. i smoked cigarettes for 5 years and i manged to give it up. weed is much harder for me. the concept of never getting high again is unimaginable for me.

*i want to quit because* i feel it is changing me for the worse. i feel i am getting stupid. my memory, long- and shortterm is horrible. i feel i have gotten worse at interacting with people. i feel that i am missing out on life because i often rather stay at home smoking. i feel that i could be more successful in my academic career. i feel that i am losing friends and preventing new friendships because many people dislike stoners. *reasons for quitting are plentiful.*

i have managed a month or two without weed, but i keep coming back because i figure weed isnt so bad after all. its always the same deal. when im sober i think its harmless, when im stoned i feel guilty for doing it again. i am typing this still slightly stoned, about 1 gram of weed left in my bag. i am at a point again where i desperately want to quit but i know that tomorrow, when im bored or i feel that i have been productive enough to warrant a joint, i will be smoking up again. you see that, even right now i am setting a scenario for myself that makes it probable that i will smoke tomorrow. good intentions i had when i started writing this post are near forgotten.

how can i quit? what can i do? i need a strategy, a plan to follow. something rational. otherwise i will never make it.


----------



## expothead

iskalla said:


> i am 23 years old and have been smoking weed since i was 16. until i was 21 i smoked regularly, but not daily. maybe 3 times a week. ever since i moved out i have been smoking an average of 5 times a week. i live with my roommate who i always smoke out with. it was cool in the beginning but it has become a routine, it has become normal - *habitual*.
> 
> *when i have weed, i will smoke it.* that is the main problem. i absolutely can not refrain from smoking every day when i have weed. i dont even miss it that much when i dont have it. i can go for days without missing it when i am at my girlfriends house or doing other cool stuff. but i am still addicted. i smoked cigarettes for 5 years and i manged to give it up. weed is much harder for me. the concept of never getting high again is unimaginable for me.
> 
> *i want to quit because* i feel it is changing me for the worse. i feel i am getting stupid. my memory, long- and shortterm is horrible. i feel i have gotten worse at interacting with people. i feel that i am missing out on life because i often rather stay at home smoking. i feel that i could be more successful in my academic career. i feel that i am losing friends and preventing new friendships because many people dislike stoners. *reasons for quitting are plentiful.*
> 
> i have managed a month or two without weed, but i keep coming back because i figure weed isnt so bad after all. its always the same deal. when im sober i think its harmless, when im stoned i feel guilty for doing it again. i am typing this still slightly stoned, about 1 gram of weed left in my bag. i am at a point again where i desperately want to quit but i know that tomorrow, when im bored or i feel that i have been productive enough to warrant a joint, i will be smoking up again. you see that, even right now i am setting a scenario for myself that makes it probable that i will smoke tomorrow. good intentions i had when i started writing this post are near forgotten.
> 
> how can i quit? what can i do? i need a strategy, a plan to follow. something rational. otherwise i will never make it.



Aside for your reasons for quitting I can really relate to your post.  I never want[ed] to quit - merely to gain control.  

Two things I can offer: 
1. don't beat yourself up too much about smoking weed.  it's the rest of the worlds that's fucked up and discriminates against _stoners_.  some good things come from smoking pot but its shitty when it has power over you.

2. your strategy (which was mine) should be *keep trying*, and *learn from your mistakes*.  so if you fuck up, and start smoking again just pick yourself up and have another go and try not to make the same mistake next time.  I lost count of how many times I tried... and i'm not even sure if i'm there yet.

good luck to all.


----------



## drscience

great idea!

exercise is key!


----------



## iskalla

its 17:58 here and i am starting to feel the need. i havent been very productive today but i think ill go ahead and smoke anyways. i really want to. ill start my break once my weed is gone. at least a week.


----------



## chairmanma084

*runnnin*



chainer3k said:


> For those looking to quit, I have some advice:
> 
> **Exercise*: There is nothing more helpful then getting a good sweat out.  After running, jogging, lifting, swimming, whatever, your body will be glad you are doing something good for it.



smoking weed without getting good cardio-related exercise is baddd.  it's nasty and you'll find yourself hacking up nasty brown shit in your morning-time spit sessions.  

for me, who smokes all the time and doesn't plan on quitting as long as it's available, running cleans me out.  basketball used to do it for me but i'm getting old and very bruisable.  

sure, after i run, I cough a little and get the jelly out.  but when i don't run for a while and continue to smoke, it's disgusting. when i'm active, i can smoke all i want and usually feel just fine.

i also think that running lowers my overall tolerance to and therefore total consumption of weed. 

it's a win-win situation when runners smoke weed.


----------



## Newbierock

iskalla said:


> its 17:58 here and i am starting to feel the need. i havent been very productive today but i think ill go ahead and smoke anyways. i really want to. ill start my break once my weed is gone. at least a week.



I've been wanting to quit for a good while now, and I tell myself this everytime i'm running low on weed. Only to ring my guy up the following day an buy some more.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

iskalla said:


> *snip*



Iskalla, reading your post I could swear it was me who typed those words. You have described my (former) relationship with weed to a tee. You want the plan that worked for me? It's one simple rule you have to commit to and never break, and tell it to yourself whenever you get the urge: *don't spend money on weed ever again.*

Meaning don't buy weed, in any amount, anymore. Limit your smoking strictly to whenever you are smoking someone else's weed and pay them back for it with money/food/small favors if they want you to, but never pay to take some home for yourself. This might seem moochy or weird, but it is essential, especially if you love smoking by yourself like I do. Trust me, follow this one rule and you will be able to control your habit, or quit altogether if you'd like. It becomes surprisingly easy after a couple months, even if you smoke with your friends often, because weed is no longer a part of your personal life, routine, or identity.


----------



## Jibult

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> Iskalla, reading your post I could swear it was me who typed those words. You have described my (former) relationship with weed to a tee. You want the plan that worked for me? It's one simple rule you have to commit to and never break, and tell it to yourself whenever you get the urge: *don't spend money on weed ever again.*
> 
> Meaning don't buy weed, in any amount, anymore. Limit your smoking strictly to whenever you are smoking someone else's weed and pay them back for it with money/food/small favors if they want you to, but never pay to take some home for yourself. This might seem moochy or weird, but it is essential, especially if you love smoking by yourself like I do. Trust me, follow this one rule and you will be able to control your habit, or quit altogether if you'd like. It becomes surprisingly easy after a couple months, even if you smoke with your friends often, because weed is no longer a part of your personal life, routine, or identity.



that's how i've managed to never get addicted to coke.

the problem lies when you have an addict of a friend who's always trying to justify their addiction by getting people they like to chill with high all the time for free. if you're not doing it alone it's harder to view drug abuse/dependency as a problem that needs fixing.

that's just with the circles i travel in, though...


----------



## Tiesto

Over the past month and a half or so I have cut down on the amount of weed I smoke - mainly due to money issues.

It's so weird being sober after being stoned for so long (been smoking for about 6 yrs, 5yrs daily, some breaks here and there).  Since like grade 10, I did just about everything high.  I'd wake and bake and continue to smoke throughout the day until I went to sleep.
Ate high, did homework, chilled with friends high, went to school high, slept high - if I was awake...I was high.

But ya recently I've been doing a week of blazing, then 5 - 7 days of not blazing, then another week of blazing.  The first week was such a bitch, but like others have said, after the week passes you think "wow I actually don't NEED it, I would like some, but I'm not freaking out."  Then I blazed for a week, but when I stopped that "need" never came back.  It's like I just broke that part of the habit.

Right now is day 1 of the no smoking week, and that feeling hasn't come yet - and I hope it doesn't, but I'll know for sure when it gets closer to night time.  If it does come back, I wouldn't be too surprised, because the past week I probably smoked just under 10 grams, which is quite heavy for me at this time.  But ya, we'll see.

One thing that really pisses me off about taking a break is that I literally sweat BUCKETS while sleeping.  To the point where I think, "Okay, I gotta piss.  But I'm soaked in sweat.  If I go to the bathroom now I'll be fucking freezing when I get back to bed because now everything is cold cuz of the amount of sweat." lmao


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Im taking a break right now... it sucks at first but after about 4 days I dont care much at all


----------



## iskalla

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> Iskalla, reading your post I could swear it was me who typed those words. You have described my (former) relationship with weed to a tee. You want the plan that worked for me? It's one simple rule you have to commit to and never break, and tell it to yourself whenever you get the urge: *don't spend money on weed ever again.*
> 
> Meaning don't buy weed, in any amount, anymore. Limit your smoking strictly to whenever you are smoking someone else's weed and pay them back for it with money/food/small favors if they want you to, but never pay to take some home for yourself. This might seem moochy or weird, but it is essential, especially if you love smoking by yourself like I do. Trust me, follow this one rule and you will be able to control your habit, or quit altogether if you'd like. It becomes surprisingly easy after a couple months, even if you smoke with your friends often, because weed is no longer a part of your personal life, routine, or identity.



this is good advice. my most successful breaks i had were the ones i decided just not to buy any weed. i usually failed when i wanted to make sure i had weed for a special occasion. if there was any weed left over i fell into my old habits very quickly.

but i will definitely give this another try! what will make it extra hard is that i have a roommate who has no intentions of quitting. he will most likely continue to buy weed so there will be some in the house. .


----------



## Tiesto

I totally agree about taking a break and still holding onto some bud - I just can't do it.

Well, at least not at this point in time.

Whenever I run out of weed and am forced to take a break I think to myself, "Shit, if I only had like 0.5g, I could smoke 0.1g bowls for 5 nights to get me through it" - never works.  I always end up convincing myself to just smoke most/all of it in 1 or 2 days, because smoking 0.1g bowls is a waste cuz i barely get high.


----------



## Zzyzx

Hey i've made it to 36 hours without weed!  It's not as worse as the last time I quit. I gor drunk yesterday night though so it helped.  Gotta be careful not to replace weed with alcohol though!


----------



## iskalla

ive seen alcohol replacing weed for many ex-stoners. its a very slow but steady process that starts with a beer on "sober" nights and ends with full blown alcoholism. these people are all in total denial, dont let that happen!

Tiesto: another perfect example of stoner logic. i usually think to myself i usually justify smoking more by thinking to myself that its good when its gone because i have a busy week. but the next day im thinkin it wont be so bad and get myself another bag.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Iskalla, I too used to have a roommate who was a total stoner since he was 12, and this indeed made it very hard to quit. We both smoked a lot, and kind of fed off each others habit if you know what I mean. Honestly I couldn't do it while he was living with me, so I wish you luck, remember the key is to not buy any, and also in your case to not smoke at your place of residence.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

If only there was a quick way to decrease tolerance...  =\

I need to quit, or at least cut down.  I smoke all day, every day, and my tolerance is through the roof.  I'm starting to try out a new method that has proved itself to me in the past, now I'm just going to have to stick with it.  Basically, instead of smoking bowl after bowl, huge rip after huge rip, I'm going to start smoking out of my little pipe, one bowl at a time, one hit at a time, spread WAY the eff out.  This will still get you high, without "spilling over" (research how THC affects the brain and this will make sense) and I would assume would eventually cause tolerance to decrease because I'm obviously smoking less weed.  

Normally, I would "force" my high by smoking 3-4 fatty ground-up bowls, and taking huge bong rips, holding them in as long as I can and blowing out through my nose.  Yeah, I'd get high, but I'd also have chest pain, a cloudy ass head and no weed left.  I start a new job soon, so hopefully that will help me cut down as I won't be smoking for at least 8 hours of the day.

I also hear green tea helps detoxify?


----------



## Eldaren

I couldn't be bothered reading all of this, so I don't know if anyone has mentioned the idea of chastity weed. When I first heard about it I didn't know wtf they were on about, but it seems to be a common thing to hold onto the last nug that you have and then promise yourself won't smoke it.

That way there's no urge to purchase more, because you have some, and you're forcing yourself to look at that piece of weed and decide whether or not that's what you want on a constant basis. Sure its a pointless method for a lot of people, but if you haven't tried it and you fail a lot try saving that last little bit and force yourself not to smoke it. The discipline you gain and satisfaction of passing this test is pretty worthwhile I hear.


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

i have not smoked weed for 3 months now. i started smoking when i was fourteen mainly just on the weekends. by 17 & 18 i was smoking daily and now im 19. i just got tired of smoking and the daily routines of smoking. it was getting me more depressed than benefitting me so i just decided to quit. 

It has been very easy for me to turn down smoking for some reason, maybe because i just got so tired of smoking. my friends still do it everyday and im not tempted to smoke. unless im really drunk, or on xannies, but its not often. 

Smoking never really affected me physically, i wasnt lazy. i would still go to school and the gym almost everyday. it was wearing me out more mentally. I still have a love for MJ that will never leave but i dont see smoking anytime soon in my future, and some of you should try it out but you have to know that youre ready to quit, you cant have doubts and you have to be 100 percent sure you want to quit.


----------



## jam uh weezy

in three days, i will have completed my 1 month break. the funny thing is, i don't even have the desire to smoke really.


except i know i will, because i havent drawn, or played guitar in a month either. i don't know why...but i learned how to play guitar when i was blazed constantly and it just doesn't sound appetizing when i'm not high. i know the first time i blaze again i'm gonna play for like 6 hours and then draw all through the night... :D


----------



## Zzyzx

I've made it to 3 days!  despite being offered some earlier tonight I managed to hold. I have the most fucked up vivid dreams though, but I like it lol


----------



## iskalla

i just smoked my last weed. i will not buy weed again. weed was not always a bad companion, there were some good times for sure, but its time for me to move on. im excited about what my life without weed will be like in the future.


----------



## Tdaddy

yea im about to the same point^ im prob gonna smoke my last today. honestly ill miss it, but it wont be that much of a deal. for me ive been smoking since i was 17 and im 20 few more months ill be 21. its just giving me a hell of alot of anxiety and stress now. ive for sure had the best times with the herb, but im realizing i need to quit. 
theres too much crap thats put out about, and its so looked down upon by EVERYONE its rediculous. thats the main cause for me right now. even my gf doesnt like when i smoke. she gets pissed alot cuz i do, and i love her and i want to quit for myself and for her. 
ive quit b4, but no longer than 3 months, then a friend offered. i love the taste of beer, but i hate getting drunk...so it wont be replaced. i have a HUGE natural tollerance to alc. i always have, plus im 243lbs(ive been lifting weights for a few years im not fat lol)
idk...it just seems like i should spend more time sober now im getting older. im sure that happens to ALOT of people. even know since i realized that i dont have that desire to get of work/college and then get blazed as soon as i get home. but o well, ill enjoy my last smoke today. i have alot of will power so im for sure doing this. im 100 percent certain ima feel 10x better. 

anyways, gl with everyone else quitting. it gets easy after a few days/couple of weeks.


----------



## iskalla

i find it hard to do it long term actually. first days are a piece of cake!

btw, weed being looked down upon bothers me as well. i switched universities for my master's degree and had one girl from my previous uni switch there as well. word spread quickly that i smoke pot. not everyone knows but already more people than i prefer. some people just dont want to hang out with stoners and sometimes those people would be good friends otherwise. same thing goes for a (potential) romantic relationship with a girl. you already weeded out 30 % cause they wouldnt date a stoner.

i just feel like im missing out, i want to shed my image, i want to live life to the "fullest" again.


----------



## Tiesto

Day 4

Last night was a pain in the ass.  Went to bed at 12 30am, was laying there until about..4 - 4:30am, just fuckin SWEATING.  When I finally managed to get up at noon my bed was soaked...dirty.  That hasn't happened in a while.  And I wonder why it happened on day 4 and not 1 - 3.. because that's when it usually happens lol.


----------



## Zzyzx

it's my 4th day too, I dont crave for weed that much but it's just damn hard not to get bored =/


----------



## Tiesto

I totally agree - the boredom kills me.

But since its final exam time I've been quite busy...especially today...reading 6 chapters on corporate finance in one day leaves me no time to think about getting stoned lol


----------



## junctionalfunkie

I'm 38; I've been smoking more of my life than I have not. I have successfully vanquished addicions to cocaine, benzos, and heroin, but there's just something about wicked li'l Mary Jane that won't let me go. Gonna try and get 6 months clean from mean miss green.


----------



## iskalla

this was my first day without weed. i was out drinking and i am craving it really bad. if i had some i would smoke it in a second. alcohol is a huge enabler for me.


----------



## xivixive

iskalla, i was just about to post that since i started drinking alcohol everyday it has been way harder to make it through a day without the grass. used to be able to run out and not care, even when smoking multiple times daily, but when the drinking started, as soon as that first beer or shot is in me i start obsessing about smoking herb... absolutely need that balance between the two... 
no real advice to add i guess, i'd just say don't replace weed with alcohol cause the booze is seriously more physically addicting, and then with the increased mental urge it causes for me, it is unlikely i will could stop either of the two without serious intervention. at about a gram of dank a day for 2 years, smoking daily for 8 before that - starting to notice various metacongnitive difficulties & memory problems. not sure how much is the booze or the pot.


----------



## Tdaddy

hmmm...been clean since the 9th! hahaha. i honestly dont miss it...if everyone in here is indeed trying to quit, it can be a support thread. i actually feel better now...and i never noticed how much it effected me in the gym. workouts are way more intense(im always intense in the gym anyways), but im starting to lift heavier than i was a week ago, which is def a plus. seems like smoking was effecting my stregnth and effectng my progress in the gym. 

anyways, if you guys are into it, working out help alot. well, its always been a release for me ever since i started a few years ago. natural endorphins from insane iron kicking butt ftw

i really think life will be better without it. like i said before, the whole looking down upon ppl who smoke is enough for me to quit even tho i love her dearly


----------



## chdza

About the alcohol thing. I'm the opposite, if I'm taking a break from the green then I will hit up the beers. However, I will only have a few drinks before bed to help me sleep.


----------



## Zzyzx

I've made it to a week!!  How many times this week did I told myself I should go and buy just one gram for the night but I managed not too!


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Grats Zzyzx!


----------



## BTrips

jam uh weezy said:


> in three days, i will have completed my 1 month break. the funny thing is, i don't even have the desire to smoke really.
> 
> 
> except i know i will, because i havent drawn, or played guitar in a month either. i don't know why...but i learned how to play guitar when i was blazed constantly and it just doesn't sound appetizing when i'm not high. i know the first time i blaze again i'm gonna play for like 6 hours and then draw all through the night... :D



thumbs up for stoned artists !


----------



## Crepsirezzell

Any one here tried just smoking one day a week?

 I work part time and am a student and only have one real day off, and weed wouldn't be a problem if i could stick to only one day a week.


----------



## iskalla

made it through the weekend just fine. this week my roomie will probably buy some weed and i know it will be extremely hard not to smoke with him!


----------



## pharm

I'm currently on day 3 of a break from weed.

I recently moved to an area where one can obtain marijuana legally (well on the state level) and to top it off they deliver. Of course I immediately went to town and for the last 4 months I've pretty much been high the whole time. Previous to that I was smoking probably 4-5 times a week.

I am a recovering heroin and crack addict so I knew the dangers of getting myself into the Marijuana Maintenance Plan from the get-go but chose to ignore it. I am an addict first and foremost and I know I am simply replacing one drug with another but it took me these last months to truly see it with my own eyes.

3 days ago I was scraping my grinder, jars, bongs down to the tiniest piece of resin/kief I could find. I even washed my jars with iso to get the insignificant bits of stems and kief onto a plate. I barely got a hit off the 3 hours of work I put into the effort. It all just reminded me too much of used-cotton hits of dope or scraping my table with a razor for any loose pieces of crack.

I've been clean off the harder stuff for about a year now and since then I think I've been in denial to hold on to my last drug. My life has improved so much since I've learned to keep my opiate addiction at bay, but lately I feel like I've been sliding with my weed use. So to make a long post short I'm gonna give weed a rest for a while and see how I do.


----------



## Zzyzx

iskalla said:


> made it through the weekend just fine. this week my roomie will probably buy some weed and i know it will be extremely hard not to smoke with him!



I'm sure you can resist and if you say no he has to respect that  and not pressure you or tease you


----------



## ganja_man

for me it has been a constant struggle or not? been smoking since i was 13, and am currently suffering from chronic sinusitis because believe it or not allergy to smoke has developed...but people once in a while a little natural lift is needed to relieve the daily stress


----------



## ovlov

ganja_man said:


> for me it has been a constant struggle or not? been smoking since i was 13, and am currently suffering from chronic sinusitis because believe it or not allergy to smoke has developed



Same situation here. I really want to take a tolerance break, but I finally gained some weight again after being really skinny, and if I don't smoke I don't really eat much, so I will just try to cut back a lot. But man, that feeling of your sinuses being blocked feels so shitty, it seems to make all my highs go into burnout territory pretty quickly. That's the main reason I want to stop smoking for a while.


----------



## iskalla

Zzyzx said:


> I'm sure you can resist and if you say no he has to respect that  and not pressure you or tease you



thanks for your support man. so far he hasnt bought any weed which makes it easy for me. i am not craving it at all right now, its great. however i dont feel any difference to my smoking days either. its just been a week though, i guess it will take longer than that. i am positive that i will not smoke weed until mid january as i will be visiting my family in the states soon. plenty of distraction. that means a month without weed is almost guaranteed. im excited to see how i will feel. i hope theres is a difference. last time i took a long break people told me they noticed. i was mentally quicker, more outgoing and articulate than usually.

i wont post until then, unless i have strong cravings or a relapse.


----------



## chairmanma084

xivixive said:


> starting to notice various metacongnitive difficulties & memory problems. not sure how much is the booze or the pot.



i struggle somewhat with the same...basically an ambiguity between the effects of multiple drugs (weed, alcohol, opiates, dxm, etc.).  from what i've noticed in quitting weed is just the lack of desire to do it all the time after a few days.  i don't get any clearer or unhazed or anything.  however, when i stop drinking for a few days, my mind gets significantly sharper and memory becomes clearer.  also, when i've stopped drinking (not related to CD at all, sorry) my high from weed gets a lot better (and different) too.

from experience alone, i'd say that chronic alcohol consumption causes more cognitive and memory problems than weed.  

to all of you not smoking at the moment:  I'd tip my hat your way if wearing a hat didn't make me look like a 7-year-old chemotherapy patient.


----------



## thespliff

aww, i tries to takes a t-break but always end up smoking again, and plus last night i had some deathstars(one gram of hash, one gram of kif edibles)

but for new years trying to stay clean at least a month, more on that later.


----------



## Tiesto

Well I smoked this week, which is fine for me.

Doing the whole 1 week on/1 week off thing has drastically dropped my tolerance.  I love putting in a bowl that I can kill in 3 hits but still feel high as fuck afterward.  It is definitely allowing me to not waste as much money on it.

And shit, even though I have been smoking this week - it's only been low quality weed and roaches - so I still was dropping my tolerance slightly.

But of course next week is gonna be another story.  Christmas!?  Money!  Definitely picking up some kush and getting blitzed outta my mind.

And then new years...oh man let's not even talk about new years yet.  That's a totally different ball game...heh.  And then sometime in mid january I'll go back to this 1 week on/1 week off thing, and possibly put it to like 4 days on/week and 3 days off.


----------



## golem

i'll quit!


----------



## Sega420

*[MEGA] Taking A Break From Cannabis thread*

So, we can all agree that sometimes we need to take a little break. 
Now wether that be because we have a ridiculous tolerance that it takes us 10 bonghits to get high, 
or wether we are feeling too sluggish etc, the fact is, sometimes our bodies and minds need a lil break. 


Here is a place for you to discuss your experiences - 

- best ways to take your mind off ganja when stopping. 
- methods to flush out/refresh your system (ie exercise, plenty of fruit etc) 
- effects you get when stopping (dreams, laziness, etc etc)
- & so on & so forth. 


*RULES*: 

- No posts flaming/making fun of people in a nasty, malicious way, 
wether you think they are a "pussy" or not; (everybody is wired differently for cannabis, what might be nice for you may be hell for someone else) 

- No off-topic discussion; wanna talk about the basketball game you watched? 
take it to the CD Social or Sports & Gaming. 


enjoy :D


*(hats off to wolfgang, with the idea of links!)*

links - 

[MEGA] Cannabis Cessation Support Thread
Smoking weed after not smoking for a long time 
I really wanna blaze. any tips on holding out? 
Reduce tolerance
[MEGA] THC tolerance thread 
Is there any reason to quit?
Quitting weed on doctors advice, is he right?
does constant use make you lazy? 
For those that claim marijuana isnt addictive 
Getting the most out of smoking a bowl (when you do smoke again) 
Time = less tolerance. why? 
How hard is quitting? 
What drugs help with quitting cannabis temporarily? 
How long did it take to feel normal after quitting?


----------



## w01fg4ng

I know there are a ton more related threads that could be merged here, but here are a few I found after a quick search:

 quitting weed after heavy use 
 First time sober...on purpose 
 Goodbye weed 



It seems like there was another mega break thread that a mod made, but I can't find it.


----------



## weekend addiction

Good idea sega all though I believe we have already have a MEGA cannabis cessation thread somewhere or another. I could be mistaken. Good luck to those of you taking breaks. Best thing for a break is exercise in morning and a strong cup of fresh kava kava one hour before bed. It's not one of those bullshit herbals that might work or could work. Its the real deal. If you don't feel anything you have shitty kava or your not doing it right.

My recipe: 1 cup of good ass root to two cups of cold water and 1 tsp of oil and 2 ounces of lemon juice. Stir and sit overnight. This stuff is great for sleep. IME sleep deprivation = relapse.


----------



## Roose

We do have the Mega Cessation thread but I would rather just archive that and build off of this one for some updated content.

I actually just came off a month tolerance break last friday and it did wonders for me. I felt amazing for that month and once I started smoking again it took a snapper of danks to get me where I wanted. I highly recommend exercise in replace of old habits. Its healthy, relieves stress, and helps you focus on something other then the urge to smoke.

[MEGA] Cannabis Cessation Support Thread - Archived thread for reference


----------



## Sega420

i searched EVERYWHERE. im pretty sure its the [MEGA] THC tolerance one 


searched all the pages of CD, searched the ENTIRE archive. 
all i could find in the way of a mega for taking a break was that one. 
but alas, i leave it here for you stoners out there who might be thinking "should i take a break?" "how should i go about it". 


peace



(edit- at the time of posting i thought it was, anyway. i honestly couldnt find it. i did the whole "all threads since the beginning of time" thing. are there other hidden pages to the archive that only mods can get to?)


----------



## TrippingBallzz

I took a break from it for a couple months, tried it again and got so stoned off one joint. I find it easy to stop though, just don't contact anyone who has it


----------



## 187coopa

you know how the have the rapid detox for opiates, like you get hooked up and they precipitate w/d.

Wonder if theres a way to rapidly get rid of thc tolerance.


----------



## Zzyzx

bump


----------



## HighonLife

^^ u started the thread

hows ur break/quitting go/going?


----------



## jamesmartin

Before I was a daily weed smoker .
I'm quitting weed till august .
Just because I have soo much schoolwork to do. And I hav to do well as I'm applying at unis soon.

I find it really helps if you have a friend that quits with you . Well that's what I find, and its currentley working . 

I just think to myself . " hmm I can smoke weed and feel great for a few hours . But after that I haven't really gained anything from it "

I mean yeah the first few months you smoke it did change my perspective on things . But after 2 
years it just doesn't do that anymore .

So then I think why am I really smoking an spending all this money ?

I'm 17 and these should be the best years of my life . 
Why waste it?! Weed makes me lazy , unsociable and kinda slow on the burnout . 
I also find that I become immature for my age when I smoke .

So now I quit .

First few days are HELL !!!
I'm on edge , depressed and feel like commuting suicide ! People talk to me and I snap!

After that few days I'm happy and feel motivated , and don't really have cravings apart from if I'm watching something where someone Is smokingweed an enjoying it so much lol.

But yeah , once you have got past the "withdrawl" effects of regular weed use , I find that it is then easy to quit.  

Good luck guys ! & wish me
luck as well !


----------



## Monkeybizness

sad to quit... i love mj . and unless my job requires drug screening (MUST PAY VERY WELL). or a break for tolerance , i wouldn't quit for anything else . i enjoy it and i am also a very FUNCTIONAL SMOKER , which i think is key  i like to smoke and do activities like smoking before going out to dinner or to work or shopping , cooking , whatever ... i can get high and go about my day , makes it more relaxing .. i dont like smoking to just stay stoned at home eat and sleep ..thats how it gets boring fast , its like a relationship you have to keep it alive 

i love pot lol . i dont like to hear when potheads are forced to quit


----------



## jamesmartin

^ yeah man . 

Blame society .

I don't want to quit . 

It's the only way I find I can focus in school and succeed in this fucking manipulated world we live in.


----------



## phactor

Going to take a break myself, not sure how long. I have been on and off over the past 2 years. Before that daily for close to 10 years. Herb is great but its starting to get boring and its holding me back. Plus it often makes me want to drink more ... I will be having a few beers the first couple of days. I do not smoke all day, but smoking weed just makes me sit around after work. I have gained about 10 pounds over the past year of muscle and I want to get even more active.

Just going to step up the exercise and take walks and whatnot. I will take Tylenol PM if needed.


----------



## Blackeye

*Cannabis withdrawal*

Hi all'
I would like to pass this past you all'
I have been a what you call cronic weed user for 35 years' and decide to stop'
First thing is notice is "Anorexia" a total inabilty to eat anything' then within 3 days you start to sweat and flush and get freezing cold' the withdrawal is like opiate withdrawal without the pain and aggitiation and the mashed up depressed head' you goose if just get slightly excited or cold'
by day 6 I am completely soaked and angry as living sin'
sleep goes down to 1-2 hours a nite' so you got to get up and work out and take hot baths and force protien/carbohydrate drinks down your neck'
I love the dreams' but other than dropping a little diazapam there is no thing but real hot baths you can do for the flushing and the cold' 
This lasts over 2 weeks' way longer than short acting opiates and the anxiety aggitiation last for well into 50 days'
I never noticed this before cos I never really stopped blowing bowls'
It sucks big time' being clamy and cold' and if I had known when i had started' just like the opiates' I would never of used it everyday'
So to those that say weed is no addictive' it is physicaly addictive' way more so than it's psychological addiction of keep smoking it as of when you have it!
Just thought to pass this past you folks' cos this is real and unless you live in a reall hot country' "Staying cool on weed" is quite an ugly uncomfortable experience for many many weeks'
It would have paid me to get educated as to cannabis and it's true possible side effects when I came accross it as a child' this physical addiction was aquired from blowing 1/6th of weed every 2.5 days' obviousley sometimes a little more' 
These new strains are going to be causing a lot of pain and suffering to folks in a few years time' 
dope is dope' it messes up dopamine/anandamine/GABA receptors' of which causes cold sweeting' gooseing' anxiety' aggitation' anorexia' Insomnia'
As they say' "Live and learn" eh ?

Be Well!

Blackeye

P.S. After 1 week of cold sweating and goosing with aggitation and aneroxia I blew some bowls' it took 3 days to stop cold sweating and get a semblance of normal eating back' and the thing that sucks is' you are bombed out of your skull of "Dank" instead of that nice crystal clear head of no "Dank" but you have nearly stopped cold sweating' and the gooseing has stopped'
Weed withdrawal can be just like opiate withdrawal without the pain and severe aggitiations' but it lasts way longer than short acting opiate withdrawal !!


----------



## Dankycodone

^ Oh yea? short acting ha? try w/ding from bupe or methadone then come back and say that. Weed w/d although it is very real is nothing like opiate w/d I have experinced both and weed was not even comparable to opiate w/d.


----------



## Dankycodone

^ He is not trolling man cannabis w/d is real and can be quite intense depending on the person. He said he smoked for 35 year's I dought he's trolling.


----------



## Blackeye

Dankycodone said:


> ^ Oh yea? short acting ha? try w/ding from bupe or methadone then come back and say that. Weed w/d although it is very real is nothing like opiate w/d I have experinced both and weed was not even comparable to opiate w/d.



I done subutex (takes 6 days to get blood clean and 25 days before you stop freezing and gooseing cold)and methadone (4 days to get blood clean and 28 days all in to stop flushing) and heroin and many other funky opiates'
Long acting opiates take 4 weeks to cluck out'
Heroin 72 hours' followed by 7-10 days cold goosed and flushing'

Weed is comparable to Heroin  withdrawal without the aggitation and pain for the first 3 days'

Weed withdrawal sucks big time'
I am well educated on all substances of abuse' and now well educated on the abuse of cannabis'

Thank you for your comments'

Bliss!

Blackeye


----------



## Blackeye

Who is a a TROLL' Weed withdrawal is serious shit' 
I was guessing I would get these DUM ASS comments' just cos you believe weed is a soft substance'
Weed withdrawal is comparable to heroin withdrawal without the first 3 days pain and aggitation'
Cannabis regualtes body temperature' hence you stop using it you freeze your ass of for 2 weeks plus' sweeting' gooseing' anxiety' aggitation' anorexia' insomnia'
and you are telling me I am a troll and weed is no physicaly addictive'
The whole housing estate I live on can tell you otherwise'
They get no weed for 5-6 days everyone is freakin clucking' as if they are into day 5-6 of a heroin withdrawal'
Before you slag me off do some research'
This is an honest account of what happens if you chuff weed all the time then stop suddenly'
It takes 3 days chuffing just to get your body back'
Weed heads are no different to heroin users' just that weed is no as destructive as heroin and you no collapse off clucking weed as you would clucking Heroin'
why on this earth I would TROLL a forum as of when I have honest first hand information 
about the physical risks of smoking cannabis for a very long time is beyond me'
I guess you must be stoned and just taking the "waters" out of me'

If you toke weed every day for a long while especialy these powerful strains we got now' and stop suddenly you shall no be a ble to eat and sleep for the best part of 2 weeks' with cold sweating' goosing' plus anxiety and aggitation for 45-50 days'

It is a shame you no believe me' there are 19 folks I know here that would back me up in of what I say'
First time I kicked I thought I had caught a chill' I went 9 days with no weed' then it took 3 days toking hard stylee to get my body back from sweating gooseing and freezing'

NO JOKE

Bliss!

Blackeye

P.S. So we shall see if there are any old school hard tokers' that have decided to kick and see of what they have to say'
If you stop your tolerance no lowers' cos the receptors in your brain are used to running on high THC and CBD's
You got to toke hard for 3 days to get the levels back to so called normal levels' and stop cold sweating!
Weed is differnet from "H" in this respect' you cluck off "H" all you require is a good hit of "H" the withdrawal subsides'
you cluck weed for a week you got to toke it for 3 days to kill the cluck!
Low dose Daizapam helps and lots of really hot baths' and force yourself to eat hot curries and chilis to stimulate your brain into producing all them natural neuro-transmitters' exorcise hard so you sweat naturaly and get your muscles to burn'


----------



## Wise420

I agree with you Blackeye.

Though I havnt been smoking nearly that long, im 18 and have been smoking nearly everyday for the past 3-4 years ive definatly got _ lighter_ symptons n withdrawls that you explain.

Ive noticed as of the past year, or 2 that if I dont smoke through out a whole day, despite being starving I wont have any appetite to eat. Can definatly been seen as an eating disorder, so anorexia would not be far off I'd imagine.

Also, will be up for hours if I dont smoke before i go to bed. 

Im not sure if you said this in your original post(im to stoned to read it) but I dont think you did, the days I dont smoke i'll have a really small fuse.Like anything slightly anoying will send me balistic

Dw bout the hater, dont take him *serious*


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

Blackeye Im not going to call bullshit because who am I to say, but---

When I went on probation I had been smoking over 5 times a day every day for 8 years straight, mostly 3 Liter G-bongs, For 2 of those years smoking nothing but blueberry x white rhino, and about 2 oz per week (Incredible hook)...

I experienced NO withdrawls, I had trouble eating and sleeping since I was use to doing both of those while high, but I still ate everday and slept everday.

Withdrawling from heroin however I did not sleep for 3 straight days and eat for 2....

35 years is a long time, I cannot discount that perhaps 8 years was not long enough to get the effect you got....but youd think after doing something every day just about all day for almost a decade you would reach full addiction.


----------



## Blackeye

Thank you people!
I remember now giving up weed some 12 years ago and got sent to prison!
I froze my ass off and sweated for 2 weeks'
I as of yet am no out of all this!
I been toking hard for 4 days now and am still sweaty' but at least I got my body temperature back! 
And I can eat again!!
Even if you toke until your body aches from so much dope' after giving up for a week' it has no effect on of what giving up a whole week done to your brain!
Just lucky there is no dopamin and seretonin + plus endorphin depletion ontop' as one would expect from heroin withdrawal' cos the rest of the weed withdrawal is the same'
4.5 days now it has took to get my body straight and I am mashed again on "Green"
so to get some Diazapam and go on holliday to the Med' for 3 weeks' and leave the "Green" behind'
It is time' I am getting "Old" and I done it all in my crazy wanton way of life'

Love an embrace it all'

If I am body sick only from weed for a month' it be a little price to pay for being "Wasted" and buzzing for 35 years!!

Oh yes before I forget' after 7 days abstinence I got 3 hours sleep and woke up aggitated and completely soaked in sweat' of which soon turned into frustration and then pure anger as I threw myself off the bed' to take yet again another boiling hot bath' and reach for the pipe of "Dank" the anger and aggitation left promptly and my appetite came back' but was still freezing cold and sweating for another 4.5 days!
All good now' except I am NUM' and banging "Dark Psy" and also feel kind of dirty' just like as of when I took "Scag" having to keep topped up' so as to no experience withdrawal syndrome'
Much respect folks' appreciated for the comments' 

Have a lovely day!

Blackeye

P.S. When I kick for good I shall post a diary of my experience over 1 month +' just so I and everyone can get an idea of what years of use of Cannabis can do to your brain!

Amazing of what we can stick in our brains and we bounce back within one-two months as if we never stuck substances in it that effect brain chemistry ))

Bliss!

P.S. I smoke all the time' little one papers and small pipes' 1/6th of top notch "Green" every 2 days' sometime a little more' the most a 1/6th lasts is 2.5 days' and I been doing this without a break for 5 years straight ' I had a break of one year as I clucked Methdone "Scag" and booze + plus Valium and an assortment of psych meds + tobacco and weed'
I went back to blowing weed after a year!
I can no tell if I clucked off the weed cos I was ripped up for 29 days + another 2 months' off of all the rest of the stuff! But I do know that for a whole year I never thought of it' only started toking again because I moved and could get it real easy! Just like heroin and coke is/ and was!! Lessons finaly learnt about those substances I am glad to say ))
Now another serious lesson learnt about weed!!


----------



## Roger&Me

Cannabis *does* indeed have a clinically documented withdrawal syndrome. In most cases it is exceedingly mild and transient. However I'm sure that after 35 years of cannabis use, the endocannabinoid system would be _severely_ dependent upon exogenous cannabinoids in order to function. I definitely don't think the OP is trolling when he says he feels uncomfortable, I would expect to feel "off" for a while after smoking for that long-- I mean, the OP's body hasn't had to make any endogenous cannabinoids for almost 4 decades... you're not going to just moonwalk out of a situation like that without experiencing any discomfort.


----------



## debaser

Nah... I've smoked 20 joints daily for more than 15 years and when I stopped, I did indeed have some withdrawals which were unpleasant, but this lasted 10 days and in retrospective ten years after, it was nothing dramatic.


----------



## jamesmartin

I'm a daily smoker and withdrawl for me lasts around 2-3 days .
After that it's clean sailing. 

But I guess everyone is different


----------



## Roger&Me

loulou reed said:


> Nah... I've smoked 20 joints daily for more than 15 years and when I stopped, I did indeed have some withdrawals which were unpleasant, but this lasted 10 days and in retrospective ten years after, it was nothing dramatic.



The guy smoked for *20 years* longer than you did man. His withdrawal symptoms are certainly going to be more severe and last longer than yours.


----------



## Blackeye

Just a quick note' thank you for the comments' no disrespct meant in any of my post' just of my persoannal experience'
The plant contains two major alkaloids' THC and CBD' now CBD is no psycho-active on it's own (so is told') THC on it's own is psychotic as of when the dose is sufficient to be felt' but CBD antagonises THC hence the mellow high!
I have abstained from quality weed and smoked leaf' of which has minimal of anything' but it does contain cannaboid oils' it calms the flushing and I am believing it is these oils' that are stored in the body have a sedative long term effect' hence you drop them' the level drops' natural production of anandamine is minimal' cannaboid respectors are mashed! GABA receptors are dulled' hence the over activity of adrenals' so many natural systems effected' Cannabis regulates body temperature' hence the experience cold when dropping the weed'
Anyways' i love this palnt like the rest of us' it is no the use' it is the abuse' there is no thing wrong with use' all these beautiful plants have their uses'

Have a good evening' thank you for your comments' all appreciated'

Be Well!

Blackeye


----------



## DrunkardsDream

If you're one of those people who have to smoke so they can eat or before they eat, force yourself to eat food normally sober without smoking any herb.

If you want to stop smoking herb just stop smoking it.

I agree that herb can have psychological as well as physical withdrawals like what people who smoke tobacco get when they quit but it's not like you are getting w/d's from quitting meth, dope (heroin and opiates), benzos, or booze.


----------



## debaser

_The plant contains two major alkaloids' THC and CBD'_

Untrue. Cannabis is one the very rare psychoactive plants which do not contain any alkaloid. None. Nada.


----------



## Roger&Me

^Yep, the psychoactive compounds in cannabis are terpenes: compounds biosynthetically derived from  units of isoprene.


----------



## debaser

^ I think that's why the psychoactive elements of cannabis can't be claimed and protected by the pharmaceutical industry, and why cannabis is still illegal and harshly frowned upon by the powers that be.

edit: don't want to derive the thread BTW, sorry.


----------



## phactor

Didn't smoke yesterday, wasn't all that hard. Had it offered to me twice. Its not hard for me to say no though, because I frequently do not smoke when others are. 

Not much of an appetite right now though.


----------



## jamesmartin

^ yeah man . Good on ya. 


Just think . What will I gain from that few hours of being high .


----------



## slimvictor

Whether you think cannabis withdrawal is serious or not, or comparable to heroin (etc.) withdrawal or not, the OP simply expressed the difficulties s/he is going through. 
That is valid, and not something you or I can question.

Furthermore, 
I think that some of us (including myself) can sympathize with him/her.
I have never experienced withdrawal from anything other than caffeine, sugar, and cannabis, but the cannabis withdrawal was certainly not fun.  Not as bad as that described by the OP, but definitely weeks of discomfort, along with crazy dreams at night, all centered around cannabis, leaving me tired in the days.  Non-stop thoughts of getting high.  Flu-like symptoms.  Etc. What s/he is saying is very unlikely to have been made up.

If you can't sympathize with him/her, why are you posting here?

You think someone is wasting his/her time by imagining some discomfort, and wants people to sympathize? If you don't like it, simply go away and read something else.

Ridiculous.


----------



## debaser

^ Yeah sorry, I don't go often here, just that it has nothing to do with hard drugs. When I mean hard drugs, I mean possibility of fatal overdose and horrible/possibly fatal withdrawal (think of alcohol or benzos withdrawal). Sorry if I was rude.


----------



## Gormur

there's definitely a withdrawal if you've been a heavy toker for a while. i used to smoke high-grade medical all day everyday. even with tolerance, one hit was enough to get baked and cough up a lung, but i'd take in as much as i could handle, every day, hourly, for 2 1/2 years.. there was actually never a moment when i wasn't high (unless i was asleep). never a time i didn't have weed. i lit up in the car, in public, hotels, bathrooms, anywhere, everywhere... i couldn't hide that thick smoke, but who cares 

i went through 1/8th-1/4th oz of medical mj every 3-5 days. if i had to stretch my supply more than 5 days, i started to get anxious & restless. even tho i was still high, i wasn't high enough to feel totally at ease

then i couldn't afford it for a month. that month was ridiculous. i couldn't socialize, feel good about anything, enjoy food, sex, sleep for days, or drive without feeling edgy. being baked made (makes) everything easier for me.. now i just felt like shit all day

it took 3 weeks to feel kind of baseline again. before that, i'd get these weird residual highs throughout the day.. like i was high just thinking about being high. i could taste and smell weed that wasn't there, and my mind would go blank for a minute

i'd take weed withdrawal over all the other withdrawals i've gone through - booze, benzos, z drugs, SSRIs, clonidine, crack, meth/amps, mdma, tramadol, morphine, anti-psychotics, etc.. but i don't have even close to 35 years of mj use behind me (yet). i can only imagine how crazy it'd be to _not_ be high all the sudden after that long 

now i haven't smoked in almost 4 months. fuck, i miss LA

good luck dude. you'll make it


----------



## Newbierock

Anyone who compares weed w/d to heroin WD...lolol.

Try abusing heroin for 35 years then see how comparable the WDs are.


----------



## Help?!?!

^This. I would rather smoke marijuana constantly for 35 years than shot 6 or 7 bags in my arm for 35 years and then stop abruptly. Besides that the only other question I have is if you've been smoking daily for 35 years why quit now?


----------



## Coolio

If you smoke copious amounts of synthetic CB1 agonists like JWH-018 24/7 for months, you'll go through withdrawal just like the OP described. I couldn't make it past 3 days before I gave up on quitting cold turkey due to the cold sweats and pain (unlike the OP I felt lots of physical pain during withdrawal) at work. I had to taper down a lot and combine with cannabis and CP 55940 slowly over time to be able to handle 3 days of being cannabinoid free.


----------



## phactor

Still doing fine... maybe a little crabby today. Was able to eat though.


----------



## jamesmartin

People experience appetite problems ^^ that's new to me :-S


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

^Synthetics are a different story.

Your good with chemistry right? Arent they possibly toxic as well?

i dont know if I would smoke jwh 24/7 for months, thats guinea piggin yourself pretty good.


----------



## Coolio

Withdrawal symptoms would have the least to do with toxicity out of anything. The signs of toxicity would be apparent while on the drug, not when withdrawling and reducing tolerance.

The same withdrawal symptoms seem to be present no matter what CB1 agonist someone has been using at high chronic doses.


----------



## stuckinaloop

I dunno if the OP has _been_ through heroin withdrawal...but I think he/she forgot what it's really like. IMO theres no way any amt of marijuana use can even touch opiate withdrawal. Loosing a few hours of sleep and cold sweating would be the LEAST of your worries.


----------



## MescalitoBandito

I'm sorry, but having gone through benzo and opiate withdrawals, this just seems silly.  I have experienced some w/d symptoms after weeks of heavy jwh-018 use, but there is absolutely no use in comparing them to any benzo or opiate withdrawal.  Even the heaviest use of cannabis and cannabinoids would pale in comparison with the most minor effects of even, hell, a light pod habit.

I'm surprised the diazepam didn't alleviate the OP's symptoms.


----------



## Roger&Me

^Who cares man?

The dude is distressed, and that's the only issue here. What kind of asshole goes around telling distressed people that they're silly for feeling the way they do because there are other people out there who feel even more distressed? 

It pisses me off so goddamn much that every time someone posts a thread about cannabis withdrawal, a bunch of people come along spouting verbal diarrhea about how cannabis withdrawal isn't as bad as benzo withdrawal or opiate withdrawal. 

No shit, bro-- of course its not as bad as benzo or opiate withdrawal, I've done those both and they're excessively intolerable beyond what any human being should EVER have to experience-- that's not even relative to the OP's problem at all though. That's a whole 'nother issue entirely that has nothing to do with the OP. The OP is reporting that his body is not functioning correctly when he doesn't consume cannabinoids, that is a completely valid concern and it deserves a compassionate response. 

Furthermore, its pompous to make an assertion like "even the heaviest use of cannabis and cannabinoids would pale in comparison with the most minor effects of even, hell, a light pod habit" when the OP is reporting that his symptoms make him as subjectively uncomfortable as mild opiate withdrawal would make him feel. That is no different than telling the OP he is lying, and his feelings of distress are invalid. That's bullshit man, if the guys doesn't feel well then that should be all that matters in this discussion. 

35 years of constant cannabis use is certainly capable of producing painful and uncomfortable withdrawal symptoms. The number of physiological processes regulated through the endocannabinoid system is staggering; when a person consumes exogenous cannabinoids for an extended period of time, it will cause them to cease production of endogenous cannabinoids-- thus when the user stops consuming cannabis, many important physiological processes cannot be properly regulated. Its just basic physiology and common sense: cannabis can be physically addictive just like any other substance that substitutes for endogenous compounds.

Additionally, cannabis use down-regulates CB1 receptors which subsequently causes your endogenous cannabinoids to be less effective (they are much weaker agonists than the cannabinoids present in cannabis).


----------



## phactor

Day 4, yesterday was the worst. Today is not all that much better. I'm more agitated then anything. Also I had problems at the gym with my finicial aid (I am a Social Worker so I do not make much at all) so I couldn't lift today. Ended up having to do some body weight shit. Gotta cut my beer intake back though, I let myself get pretty buzzed from Friday to Sunday. 

Anyways, going to go crack open a brew and try to eat dinner. I have been supplementing with big cal protein shakes and am still getting in my three meals a day.


----------



## jamesmartin

Guys I fucked up .

After returning back to school after spring break my bordem cravings set In and cannabis got the better of me after not touching it for around 9 days !

I finally found out why I smoked weed . It's not because I'm addicted or that I hate my life so I try and escape ..... It's simply because I'm bored as fuck ,

at my school we have a 20min break between each period and I simply can't stand just standing around like most others waiting for the next class. Instead I go out to smoke to combat the bordem...

Anyone got any ideas on how to stop these bordem marijuana cravings ????!!!

Help please


----------



## ThaiDie4

Anyone have any luck with waiting to smoke at night??

My problem is that I smoke 2 or 3 times throughout the day, which makes it really tempting to skip class and procrastinate on homework, which is usually exactly what happens :/ I want to just wait and get all my shit done each day before I toke but I never have enough self control!!


----------



## stuckinaloop

I think it's obvious that cannabis withdrawal doesn't even touch benzo and opiate withdrawal with a 10 foot pole. The OP was comparing cannabis wwithdrawal to opiate and benzo withdrawal which is why you get these kind of responses.

now with that said there definitely are wtihdrawal symptoms, and I can't say I have smoked for 35 years straight, but based upon the symptoms I feel when I cease cannabis use, and I am a very heavy smoker, I feel like the OP is exaggerating the withdrawal symptoms. 



Roger&Me said:


> ^Who cares man?
> 
> The dude is distressed, and that's the only issue here. What kind of asshole goes around telling distressed people that they're silly for feeling the way they do because there are other people out there who feel even more distressed?
> 
> It pisses me off so goddamn much that every time someone posts a thread about cannabis withdrawal, a bunch of people come along spouting verbal diarrhea about how cannabis withdrawal isn't as bad as benzo withdrawal or opiate withdrawal.
> 
> No shit, bro-- of course its not as bad as benzo or opiate withdrawal, I've done those both and they're excessively intolerable beyond what any human being should EVER have to experience-- that's not even relative to the OP's problem at all though. That's a whole 'nother issue entirely that has nothing to do with the OP. The OP is reporting that his body is not functioning correctly when he doesn't consume cannabinoids, that is a completely valid concern and it deserves a compassionate response.
> 
> Furthermore, its pompous to make an assertion like "even the heaviest use of cannabis and cannabinoids would pale in comparison with the most minor effects of even, hell, a light pod habit" when the OP is reporting that his symptoms make him as subjectively uncomfortable as mild opiate withdrawal would make him feel. That is no different than telling the OP he is lying, and his feelings of distress are invalid. That's bullshit man, if the guys doesn't feel well then that should be all that matters in this discussion.
> 
> 35 years of constant cannabis use is certainly capable of producing painful and uncomfortable withdrawal symptoms. The number of physiological processes regulated through the endocannabinoid system is staggering; when a person consumes exogenous cannabinoids for an extended period of time, it will cause them to cease production of endogenous cannabinoids-- thus when the user stops consuming cannabis, many important physiological processes cannot be properly regulated. Its just basic physiology and common sense: cannabis can be physically addictive just like any other substance that substitutes for endogenous compounds.
> 
> Additionally, cannabis use down-regulates CB1 receptors which subsequently causes your endogenous cannabinoids to be less effective (they are much weaker agonists than the cannabinoids present in cannabis).


----------



## stuckinaloop

the best way is to not bring any weed with you



jamesmartin said:


> Guys I fucked up .
> 
> After returning back to school after spring break my bordem cravings set In and cannabis got the better of me after not touching it for around 9 days !
> 
> I finally found out why I smoked weed . It's not because I'm addicted or that I hate my life so I try and escape ..... It's simply because I'm bored as fuck ,
> 
> at my school we have a 20min break between each period and I simply can't stand just standing around like most others waiting for the next class. Instead I go out to smoke to combat the bordem...
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to stop these bordem marijuana cravings ????!!!
> 
> Help please


----------



## Coolio

stuckinaloop said:


> now with that said there definitely are wtihdrawal symptoms, and I can't say I have smoked for 35 years straight, but based upon the symptoms I feel when I cease cannabis use, and I am a very heavy smoker, I feel like the OP is exaggerating the withdrawal symptoms.



This is the most ignorant attitude possible. Because someone's experiences aren't the same as yours, you're calling them a liar?

There are aspects of cannabinoid withdrawal which are the same as opioid withdrawal; when your CB1 receptors are downregulated and your endogenous cannabinoid production has been nearly halted, the results of CB1 agonism which indirectly lead to mu opioid agonism are halted during cannabinoid withdrawal. CB1 and mu opioid receptor proteins are physically colocated, and allosteric binding with one site causes a physical reaction with the other receptor simultaneously. The cannabinoid and opioid systems are intimately connected and withdrawal symptoms are shared because withdrawing from cannabis is also simultaneously causing an endogenous mu opioid agonism deficiency. CB1 agonism mediates endogenous opioid production.

http://www.ionchannels.org/showabstract.php?pmid=16806307
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=18697546
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/121442831/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1572728
http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/21/14/5344
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1576059/
http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/S0014-2999(99)00479-3

Check out some research for yourself. Cannabinoid withdrawal *is* opioid withdrawal.


----------



## TehBandit

i have to quit b/c of probation. 
ive been smoking for over 5 years and i may just quit for good


----------



## Queens

i am quitting...once again...todays my first sober day...but it doesnt count until i get to tomorrow


----------



## stuckinaloop

Damn man I never directly called the OP a liar... I have no doubt there are withdrawal symptoms and he could be experiencing something I never had with cannabis withdrawal. I said I thought the op was exaggerating the withdrawal symptoms...overstating them.

You know when you are in withdrawals they seem like the worst they've ever been for you, then when you look back your lke damn that wasn't so bad.

I am sorry but even if cannaboid withdrawal IS opiate withdrawal (according to you) the severity of symptoms of cannabis witdhrawal are nowhere near opiate withdrawal. Go on the other drugs forum and read about withdrawal, then go on the cannabis forum and read the practically non existant amount of posts in comparison. Also, I didn't read your links but if cannabis has such a close relation to opiates and it IS opiate withdrawal, why does weed not have any effect when your in opiate withdrawals. Aside from getting yoru mind off it, it doesnt do shit, it doesnt alleviate symptoms or act as any kind of opiate

I'm not trying to belittle anyone saying "oh what your feelign isnt SHIT"..im sure the feeling is very real (I just have not experienced it throughout my extensive usage of cannabis). But come on...heroiin withdrawals? I am sorry but no

Have you ever heard of someone going to a detox for weed? Becuase they couldn't handle the severity of the symptoms and needed medical attention? I sure havn't. I doubt too many people admit them self to the er becuase of they start going through weed withdrawals


----------



## Coolio

stuckinaloop said:


> Damn man I never directly called the OP a liar... I have no doubt there are withdrawal symptoms and he could be experiencing something I never had with cannabis withdrawal. I said I thought the op was exaggerating the withdrawal symptoms...overstating them.



How is that not a LIE? You don't have very high standards if you don't think someone overstating something makes them a liar.




> Also, I didn't read your links but if cannabis has such a close relation to opiates and it IS opiate withdrawal, why does weed not have any effect when your in opiate withdrawals. Aside from getting yoru mind off it, it doesnt do shit, it doesnt alleviate symptoms or act as any kind of opiate



Uh. Yes it does. Ask anyone in Other Drugs who has smoked copious amounts of pot during their withdrawal - it alleviates many symptoms. The main reason is that cannabis contains dozens of cannabinoids, most of which are antagonists, partial agonists, or inverse agonists at the CB1 receptor. It's a pretty weak drug overall, the more you smoke the more you cancel out the effects of THC/CBD with all these other drugs in it. And you can't really ingest all that much smoking it. Try eating 5 grams of honey hash oil (thousands of normal recreational doses) at once if you want to try to alleviate opioid withdrawal, not smoking a few bowls of flowers.

Cannabis is similar to Suboxone in some ways...



> I'm not trying to belittle anyone saying "oh what your feelign isnt SHIT"..im sure the feeling is very real (I just have not experienced it throughout my extensive usage of cannabis). But come on...heroiin withdrawals? I am sorry but no
> 
> Have you ever heard of someone going to a detox for weed? Becuase they couldn't handle the severity of the symptoms and needed medical attention? I sure havn't. I doubt too many people admit them self to the er becuase of they start going through weed withdrawals



People don't need medical attention for opioid withdrawal either. They're just pussies about it.


----------



## stuckinaloop

Okay coolio...cannabis withdrawals are the same as heroin withdrawals...yeah people are just pussies about heroin withdrawal. righttt..damn i hope I dont run out of weed tonight...i'mm gonna be soooooo fucking sick and not be able to do shit..

do you realize what your saying? i'm just gonna take a wild guess...you've never been through opiate withdrawals. it's obvious becuase if you have you wouldnt say this. try doing heroin for 2 weeks straight and stopping ct and vs cannabis for 2 years straight and stopping ct. tell me which is worse

how is cannabis similar to suboxone what the fuck are you talking about seriously? 

Yeah next time im withdrawing off dope let me go buy 5 grams of honey hash oil (thousands of doses according to you) and eat them..yeah thats pheasible.. 

dude i dont know what science book you read but if you are throwing up dope sick no amount of weed is going to get you off e. If weed really helped like you said, people would stock up on a shit load of weed to get through withdrawals. Do you know some secret none of us in other drugs know? I would rather have 3 bottle of loperamide then a half o of weed if i had to withdraw lol or kratum or poppy seed tea, anything but fuck weed aint gonna do shit. why do you think suboxone and methadone are so popular? 

im sorry man if you want to convince me weed withdrawal is the same shit as heroin withdrawal...thats just fucking dumb, how many people do you see stealing shit and mugging people so they can get their next fix of weed becuase they are withdrawin so bad..lol i mean damn it's not rocketscience 

i don't even see how you could beleive your end of the argument lol


----------



## Coolio

stuckinaloop said:


> Ok
> do you realize what your saying? i'm just gonna take a wild guess...you've never been through opiate withdrawals. it's obvious becuase if you have you wouldnt say this.



For the same reason that you claim to have a right to tell a 35 year cannabis addict things when you haven't been addicted to cannabis for 35 years yourself, I have the right to tell you things about the science behind it without being stupid enough to have ever become addicted to an opioid.



> how is cannabis similar to suboxone what the fuck are you talking about seriously?



Suboxone is a combination of a partial MOR agonist and a MOR antagonist. Unlike heroin, buprenorphine is not a full agonist at the mu opioid receptor. Cannabis is like this too; THC is a partial agonist at CB1 receptors at lower concentrations, but a CB1 antagonist at higher concentrations, while CBD acts as an antagonist. The other cannabinoids complicate it further.


----------



## stuckinaloop

Coolio said:


> For the same reason that you claim to have a right to tell a 35 year cannabis addict things when you haven't been addicted to cannabis for 35 years yourself, I have the right to tell you things about the science behind it without being stupid enough to have ever become addicted to an opioid.
> 
> 
> 
> Suboxone is a combination of a partial MOR agonist and a MOR antagonist. Unlike heroin, buprenorphine is not a full agonist at the mu opioid receptor. Cannabis is like this too; THC is a partial agonist at CB1 receptors at lower concentrations, but a CB1 antagonist at higher concentrations, while CBD acts as an antagonist. The other cannabinoids complicate it further.



Okay I think you've proven your point


----------



## jamesmartin

stuckinaloop said:


> the best way is to not bring any weed with you



Well over here I don't smoke by myself and smoke with a group of buddies.

And the thing is in Canada ;P we all just smoke each other up when someone else hasn't got weed ....
So say I don't bring my weed one day or. Forget to bring it , it's not really a problem because some one will just smoke me up because they know when they don't have any green ill smoke them up .

So yeah stuckinaloop - thanks for the advice but it's not like that where I am. people are nice :-S
but in my case where I'm trying to quit , I wish they wernt .


----------



## stuckinaloop

jamesmartin said:


> Well over here I don't smoke by myself and smoke with a group of buddies.
> 
> And the thing is in Canada ;P we all just smoke each other up when someone else hasn't got weed ....
> So say I don't bring my weed one day or. Forget to bring it , it's not really a problem because some one will just smoke me up because they know when they don't have any green ill smoke them up .
> 
> So yeah stuckinaloop - thanks for the advice but it's not like that where I am. people are nice :-S
> but in my case where I'm trying to quit , I wish they wernt .



Yeah i didn't think about that...I was thinking how I am...I usually smoke by my self and would be blazing blunts driving around in bewteen classes by my self and shit. But yeah it's hard if other people especially your friends are gonna be smoking..damn near impossible if your around it lol


----------



## Snugg

Well, due to the lack of availability, I'm taking a tolerance break. I'm not too happy about it, but fuck it. You gotta do what you gotta do, I suppose.


....The rest of this week is going to BLOW.


----------



## itrip_iroll_iblaze

Well im starting to get drug tested, if i fail i get to go to jail! woooo...damn good motivation. 

I still think about it everyday, and im around it quite often, but i managed to not have smoked for about a month now. 

It still sucks watching a funny movie or..basically anything thinking damn, this would be so much funner high off my ass. I dont have the side effects, just the desire to want to smoke knowing how amazing it can be.


----------



## phactor

Day 5 for me. Today is much much easier. Also appetite is back and stronger then before. I've thought about puffing maybe once.

Now time to crack a craft brew, through those chicken breasts on the grill and watch the Blackhawks. So pumped.

Mood is much better today and I feel like my head is starting to clear out. Good shit. To be honest I'm also drinking less, I think I would drink to help counteract the slight anxiety from herb.


----------



## Blackeye

Newbierock said:


> Anyone who compares weed w/d to heroin WD...lolol.
> 
> Try abusing heroin for 35 years then see how comparable the WDs are.



))
23 years was long enough' it takes 90 days to recover' as long as you mcan steer clear of the triggers that raise the ugly head bitch of cravings'
3 days mashe dup with psychic and physical pain' then a further 10 days' cold flushing and alive'

Still reading folks' and I really appreciate all the comments'

Patterns of use are in flow now'

Why's Why-fores and when's'

Consumption has benn reduced by 50 %'

Dealing with the psychological stuff' the likes of a short fuse' wishing to take something and just trash it for the sake of it is' tolerable'

But the cold freezing body and the sweats gets way too much after a week'

50% reductiuon of use and I got water running out of my arm pits explaining this tuff to you's all'

After all these years I like being straight' it is one hell of a buzzz' but my body no wish to come with me' it gooses and sweats at the slightest exercion or excistement' and blissful sleep has become a distant friend' 
Still no mad dreams so my daily ingestion must still be supressing REM'
I am no going to take this dry' as I got a life and people who require of me'
So I cut down' am cold and sweating' but have anxiety and anger under control'  I also got a hang on eating' little and often' with lots of fruit juices in order to get the food wet enough to chew it down'
I found if you blast it in the gymn for 1/2 hour a day' I mean blast it' no go to the gymn and chin wagg' you gett lots of physical heat' of which comes across you later as a very good meloow buzz! Very much like a creamy light weed' so am now growing and getting fitter each day!

Thank you for all your comments' goes to show' one body' one spirit/psychi life

Light in self knowledge

Blackeye


----------



## Blackeye

Just to quickly add'

My saying' "Weed withdrawal" is comaprable to "H" withdrawal is based upon this'

"H" withdrawal' one would expect pain for the first 3 days' psychoological and physicaly' then as of when the receptors clear' one would be cold and goosed flushing for 10-12 days'

Weed withdrawal for me' gives me after 2-3 days abstinence' cold of body and goosed flesh and anxiety sweats' of which the bodies thermostat is messed up for the best part of 2 weeks' followed by a disconnection from perception of true emotions' anger flies at the littlest thing' and thoughts keep running past loops' of which create anxiety from and illusion' that makes me burst into a sweat' eh he' Life' and all the bits that make it so' DNA and chemical interventions'
It no help living in a cold and damp country' of which only gets warm 5-7 months a year' you require of hot weather in order to stay cool on weed' ))
If you lived in Africa and blew a few bowls every day' you would no experience the body cold so much' you would still sweat though' of which would keep you cool'
Blowing weed keeps you cool' in more ways than just psychicaly' 
Took me a long while to work out' "Be Cool Man" in it's full conectations for myself )) Je Compre'
Spring has come' at last' time to dance and get fit in the Sun'

Be Well!

Bliss!

Blackeye


----------



## Blackeye

Roger&Me said:


> ^Who cares man?
> 
> The dude is distressed, and that's the only issue here. What kind of asshole goes around telling distressed people that they're silly for feeling the way they do because there are other people out there who feel even more distressed?
> 
> It pisses me off so goddamn much that every time someone posts a thread about cannabis withdrawal, a bunch of people come along spouting verbal diarrhea about how cannabis withdrawal isn't as bad as benzo withdrawal or opiate withdrawal.
> 
> No shit, bro-- of course its not as bad as benzo or opiate withdrawal, I've done those both and they're excessively intolerable beyond what any human being should EVER have to experience-- that's not even relative to the OP's problem at all though. That's a whole 'nother issue entirely that has nothing to do with the OP. The OP is reporting that his body is not functioning correctly when he doesn't consume cannabinoids, that is a completely valid concern and it deserves a compassionate response.
> 
> Furthermore, its pompous to make an assertion like "even the heaviest use of cannabis and cannabinoids would pale in comparison with the most minor effects of even, hell, a light pod habit" when the OP is reporting that his symptoms make him as subjectively uncomfortable as mild opiate withdrawal would make him feel. That is no different than telling the OP he is lying, and his feelings of distress are invalid. That's bullshit man, if the guys doesn't feel well then that should be all that matters in this discussion.
> 
> 35 years of constant cannabis use is certainly capable of producing painful and uncomfortable withdrawal symptoms. The number of physiological processes regulated through the endocannabinoid system is staggering; when a person consumes exogenous cannabinoids for an extended period of time, it will cause them to cease production of endogenous cannabinoids-- thus when the user stops consuming cannabis, many important physiological processes cannot be properly regulated. Its just basic physiology and common sense: cannabis can be physically addictive just like any other substance that substitutes for endogenous compounds.
> 
> Additionally, cannabis use down-regulates CB1 receptors which subsequently causes your endogenous cannabinoids to be less effective (they are much weaker agonists than the cannabinoids present in cannabis).



Respect brother 

My main concern here is my body'
My mind is clear and discernible of what is going on'

My reference to "weed" being like "H" withdrawal is based upon the "Goosing cold and sweating"
The first 3 days of a short acting opiate withdrawal is hell beyond of what anyone should be reasonably asked to go through' pain physically and psychologically' with a profound inability to get the psychi to operate outside of a grey depressed fog of pain'
After the initial 3 days' the pain recedes and you are left cold' rushing' goosed flesh' sometime sweating' agitated' full of anxieties of "Cravings" for a further 10-12 days'
for me "Weed" withdrawal gives me after 2-3 days' a freezing cold body' sweats' anger' anxieties' an inability to eat' no sleep' 
I have no cravings' I now know if I blow weed again for 3 days' my body comes down and I stop freezing and sweating'
I have cut down consumption by 50%' I am cold' sweating' uncomfortable' just like clucking' I know opiates intimately' and now weed' 
Weed feels like I took "H" for about a week' but the weed withdrawal is way longer and more involved'
"H" follows a pattern of which is easily discernible'
Weed follows a pattern that "due to social stress is very difficult to read'
If you are withdrawing on "H" you can withdrawal and tell the world to fuck off'
I find withdrawing from weed' no makes me withdrawal psychological' other than anger and agitations' it allows me to be sociable' but leaves me cold of body and goosed sweating' this is the same as the after math of an opiate withdrawal
dope is dopamine' as is "Heroin' endorphins and dopamine'
I feel physically rushed' of a cold body and sweating' and social tress increases the said'
The psychological need for weed is only increased by it's use'
I require a certain a mount of something from the weed to prevent my body from sweating and freezing'

Ez'

Blackeye'

Appreciate the comments'


----------



## Sega420

in what way at all does cannabis affect dopamine? 

its not meth, mate


----------



## slimvictor

A: Hi everyone, I just had my leg removed at the shin, and it is really painful. 
I came for a little support.  

B: That's nothing, man!  If you haven't had your leg cut off at the hip, and your hands and nose cut off at the same time, with a rusty old saw,  it's just not pain!  You don't even know what pain is!  In fact, I think you are exaggerating, or lying.


----------



## slimvictor

stuckinaloop said:


> Damn man I never directly called the OP a liar... I have no doubt there are withdrawal symptoms and he could be experiencing something I never had with cannabis withdrawal. I said I thought the op was exaggerating the withdrawal symptoms...overstating them.



Pretty bold of you to say that, with so little firsthand knowledge of the OP or his/her particular situation.

A little research on cannabis withdrawal reveals that there is a lot of individual variation in how it affects people and how intensely. Some people barely feel anything, and others really suffer deeply.  I happen to be of the latter type, and others have similarly disrespected my suffering through cannabis withdrawal, so I have a little bit of a personal grudge here.

But let me ask you a question:

Why would the OP want to do that?

Let's exaggerate our symptoms and try to go get some sympathy and compassion for imaginary or overstated symptoms, shall we?  

Sounds like a good use of time and energy.


----------



## Roger&Me

Sega420 said:


> in what way at all does cannabis affect dopamine?
> 
> its not meth, mate



Dopaminergic neurons don't have CB1 receptors, but are inhibited by GABAergic neurons that do. Dampened inhibition of dopaminergic neurons releases dopamine.


----------



## starfarer

The thread I started up could serve a double purpose here http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=494101&page=2 
(It must be ok to reference within bluelight) There are at least 30 different herbs and plants listed that could help a stoner taper down (some however are not psychoactive but have opiate tolerance reducing properties)


----------



## smokeymcpot42088

I think the counterpoint is, "I don't believe cannabis withdrawl exists, and if it does it has no worse symptoms than say television withdrawls or withdrawl from not masturbating, etc etc" we all enjoy our habits but physical withdrawl is a different thing.

not Heroin withdrawl is much worse therefor you don't know pain. 

I fall in between categories, been there done that, its tough to sleep for awhile I guess you could call it slight discomfort? . . . But who knows maybe I was just lucky, and I definitely didnt have no 35 years of daily use...my experience is anectdotal.

I have never even heard an anectdotal experience of someone using anything physically addictive every day for 8 years than stopping and not experiencing withdrawl.....So what about all the people who vouch theyve done it and not experienced w/d?.

Its a toss up in my book.

Idk at any rate best luck to the OP.


----------



## thespliff

why are people comparing cannabis w/d with heroin. anyways, Sometimes I stop for a couple days and I do notice my withdrawals, but that's just because hashish and been part of my daily life for a couple years now. just like my morning cup of joe.


----------



## flacky

Coolio said:


> This is the most ignorant attitude possible. Because someone's experiences aren't the same as yours, you're calling them a liar?
> 
> There are aspects of cannabinoid withdrawal which are the same as opioid withdrawal; when your CB1 receptors are downregulated and your endogenous cannabinoid production has been nearly halted, the results of CB1 agonism which indirectly lead to mu opioid agonism are halted during cannabinoid withdrawal. CB1 and mu opioid receptor proteins are physically colocated, and allosteric binding with one site causes a physical reaction with the other receptor simultaneously. The cannabinoid and opioid systems are intimately connected and withdrawal symptoms are shared because withdrawing from cannabis is also simultaneously causing an endogenous mu opioid agonism deficiency. CB1 agonism mediates endogenous opioid production.
> 
> http://www.ionchannels.org/showabstract.php?pmid=16806307
> http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=18697546
> http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/121442831/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0
> http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1572728
> http://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/21/14/5344
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1576059/
> http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/S0014-2999(99)00479-3
> 
> Check out some research for yourself. Cannabinoid withdrawal *is* opioid withdrawal.



Very, very, very nice post.


----------



## Chainer

Roger&Me said:


> It pisses me off so goddamn much that every time someone posts a thread about cannabis withdrawal, a bunch of people come along spouting verbal diarrhea about how cannabis withdrawal isn't as bad as benzo withdrawal or opiate withdrawal.



Roger, I respect you cause your posts are always on point and intelligently written, but it does piss me off when these pop up on the regular.
The OP also directly compared weed "withdrawals" to opiate withdrawal which we both know is just plain silly 8)

It just seems a bit troll to me.

If the OP really does feel it is close to opiate withdrawal, don't you think there are better options than CD?  TDS, for instance, would seem more appropriate for someone struggling with addiction and withdrawals rivaling opiates.

The post in general screams troll or strung-out typing.  Could be just my pessimistic intuition, though.


----------



## phactor

screwed up and took one hit of cannabis over the weekend. Didn't really enjoy it that much :/

oh well still going good for the most part. Don't really think about it that often actually


----------



## endEMBEDA

just don't keep it around/try and avoid ur friends regular smoke sessions.  take a bunch of vitamins and make sure you keep eating regularily (wont have the munchies to get ya anymore ha)  but if it's not around, and u don't have a million things to make you think of weed sittin around i think ur good


----------



## phactor

^^^

Yeah I am pretty healthy and take vitamins every day plus exercise about 5 to 6 days a week. Not killing myself over it or anything.


----------



## tee aich see

I just decided I'm gonna take a break from weed until the end of this semester after I finish the couple bowls worth I have left from the bag I bought yesterday.  I've been feeling really depressed lately and I've been on prozac for a couple weeks.  I've sorta started to realize the root of my depression is just the feeling of not being satisfied with my life.  I think I just need a break from weed to allow myself to take more control of my life.  Being high has been a quick fix for boredom for me.  I get very anxious when I'm bored but once I smoke, I'm content with doing nothing.  But I know I would be truly happier with myself If I accomplished more and didn't let being high hold me back so much.  I think a little break from the green is just what I need to take a bit more control over my life.  And when I get back to smoking I just need to remember what my friend always says, "Smoke the weed, don't let the weed smoke you."


----------



## weekend addiction

I feel for you guys having to make a tough choice. Hopefully you find something to ease your withdrawals. I am not an expert and can only speak from my friends experience. Some people may be thinking of kratom because it works for opiate withdrawals. Kratom works great but has many side effects on top of being addicting itself. I don't recommend it. 

Fresh good quality kava is the perfect weed substitute. Even if you give in and smoke weed I guarantee you will get high on a lot less weed. The key is the quality of kava. Stay away from extracts and buy fresh root. If your dissapointed, you got bad kava.


----------



## Roose

In your opinion, how do you know when its time to take a break?

The first break I took was because I realized that I did nothing but smoke weed and I didn't enjoy living life stoned 24/7.


----------



## Help?!?!

^At first I decided to stop smoking daily after years of doing so because I couldn't keep buying large amounts of pot as it was a large chunk of my income. Also I just firgured "Fuck I haven't been completely sober for longer than a week in a couple of years." . It sucked in the beginning but its been 7 months now and I only smoke ocassionally now. Who knows what the future will bring in terms of smoking but I doubt i'll be getting stoned all day everyday anymore.


----------



## Chainer

So midterms and paper due dates are coming up.

I can almost smell the dank leaving my room now.


----------



## infectedmushroom

chainer3k said:


> So midterms and paper due dates are coming up.
> 
> I can almost smell the dank leaving my room now.



I'm with you man, mine are next week on wednesday. 

However my dank is staying right here in my room and waiting for me when i'm done.


----------



## phactor

ended up buying a bag. Will continue the quit after this. I'm just not enjoying it all that much. Smoking joints to get rid of it quicker.

I have basically just realized the situations have to be perfect for me to enjoy it. I can really only use it when I'm traveling or away for the weekend. I do not like just sitting at home backed.

However, I think this will change when I go to grad school in the fall. Its going to be interesting to be around the college atmosphere at the end of my 20s now.


----------



## deadhead507461

I smoked for 5 years. and then decided to quit and get clean for the Military drug test.
took 90 days to get my piss clean. crazy long. I am 6 foot 150lb. skinny not much fat to store THC but yet it took that long. I tried detox pills and a detox drink and they didnt work at all. I had to wait...and wait....
Tolerance is what really sucked towards the end of when I was smoking. I would go thru an 8th in 2 days. It was horrible, every dollar I had went to pot. 
To finally quit I had to get rid of all my paraphernalia. That really helped, not seeing a bong around all the time. Deleted phone numbers and kept myself busy. It was so hard but its been worth it. 

I cant wait til the day I take a bong rip again. It will be like the first time I ever smoked a bong; passed out in a church bathroom on the floor  
Damn I LOVE WEED... enough to know that it will always be their no matter how long I wait.


----------



## Blackeye

stuckinaloop said:


> Okay coolio...cannabis withdrawals are the same as heroin withdrawals...yeah people are just pussies about heroin withdrawal. righttt..damn i hope I dont run out of weed tonight...i'mm gonna be soooooo fucking sick and not be able to do shit..
> 
> do you realize what your saying? i'm just gonna take a wild guess...you've never been through opiate withdrawals. it's obvious becuase if you have you wouldnt say this. try doing heroin for 2 weeks straight and stopping ct and vs cannabis for 2 years straight and stopping ct. tell me which is worse
> 
> how is cannabis similar to suboxone what the fuck are you talking about seriously?
> 
> Yeah next time im withdrawing off dope let me go buy 5 grams of honey hash oil (thousands of doses according to you) and eat them..yeah thats pheasible..
> 
> dude i dont know what science book you read but if you are throwing up dope sick no amount of weed is going to get you off e. If weed really helped like you said, people would stock up on a shit load of weed to get through withdrawals. Do you know some secret none of us in other drugs know? I would rather have 3 bottle of loperamide then a half o of weed if i had to withdraw lol or kratum or poppy seed tea, anything but fuck weed aint gonna do shit. why do you think suboxone and methadone are so popular?
> 
> im sorry man if you want to convince me weed withdrawal is the same shit as heroin withdrawal...thats just fucking dumb, how many people do you see stealing shit and mugging people so they can get their next fix of weed becuase they are withdrawin so bad..lol i mean damn it's not rocketscience
> 
> i don't even see how you could beleive your end of the argument lol





Ok' I shall say this just once more'

Weed withdrawal for me' after 3-4 days' leaves me freezing cold goosed and sweeting' aggitated to fuck and angry as sin'

Heroin withdrawal for me' after the first 3 days for pain and serious aggitations' cramps' etc' leaves me cold' goosed' depressed' and exhausted for the best part of 2 weeks'

Weed withdrawal leaves me cold' goosed' sweating and aggitated'

Heroin withdrawal after the first 3 days' leaves me cold' goosed with a profound inability to sleep' pluse depressed'

Cannabis regualtes body temperature and also has a sedating effect'
My psychi takes off and my body rushes cold and goosed with indpiration chills'

How is this different from "Dope" the withdrawal effect is due to something a bout the dopamine reward cascade being fucked up' cos the brain is used to being flooded with dope all the time'
No dope' the brain gets over active' and the body has an inability to regulate body temperature'

N' I found a way of killing some of the withdrawal sysmptoms'

Work out real hard weight training and running for at least 1 hour a day!
You are so fucked as of when you have eaten and soaked in the bath' you fall asleep' then hot bath in the morning and go running'

This burns out the excess of whatever your brain is over running on'

The body comes back in 10 days' leaving some residual aggitations and anxieties'
I only blow 2 one papers a day now! And am feeling pretty fit'

Still got the sweats from slight anxiety' but working out hard is the key!

Bliss!

Blackeye +


----------



## phactor

Getting close to the end of this bag, going to set a goal of at least another two weeks off.

Going to be starting grad school and gotta save some money. Plus I find that often when I start smoking herb I will soon start to smoke cigarettes as well.

Anyways I do not get many physical withdrawal symptoms (just agitation and a slightly lessened appetite). My main thing is I defiantly notice an effect the day after smoking. As I have aged this has become more noticeable and more of a hinderance.


----------



## Blackeye

Sega420 said:


> in what way at all does cannabis affect dopamine?
> 
> its not meth, mate



Brain reward cascade' it is pleasurable' hence fires the dopamine reward cascade' just like tobacco and anything you learn from or find pleasurable'
Why do you think it is called "Dope" no because it makes you "Dopey"

Methamphetamine releases dopamine and is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor, it increases dopamine by 1200%'
Hence that firing of the brain reward cascade and Meth is the only thing you can get a learning/pleasure reward off of!

One very small hit of JWH 018 and the withdrawal is gone for nearly 3 days' so we can now see of what years of blowing high grade weed does to your brain'
N' I love weed ))' so it obviousley fulfills my reward cascade and I keep going back for a toke to hit it again' so dopamine plays a very big role in the process of blowing weed'

Bliss!

Blackeye +


----------



## Blackeye

smokeymcpot42088 said:


> I think the counterpoint is, "I don't believe cannabis withdrawl exists, and if it does it has no worse symptoms than say television withdrawls or withdrawl from not masturbating, etc etc" we all enjoy our habits but physical withdrawl is a different thing.
> 
> not Heroin withdrawl is much worse therefor you don't know pain.
> 
> I fall in between categories, been there done that, its tough to sleep for awhile I guess you could call it slight discomfort? . . . But who knows maybe I was just lucky, and I definitely didnt have no 35 years of daily use...my experience is anectdotal.
> 
> I have never even heard an anectdotal experience of someone using anything physically addictive every day for 8 years than stopping and not experiencing withdrawl.....So what about all the people who vouch theyve done it and not experienced w/d?.
> 
> Its a toss up in my book.
> 
> Idk at any rate best luck to the OP.



)) Pain off heroin withdrawal lasts 3 days' then you are goosed and freezing for the best part of 2 weeks all in'

Weed withdrawal leaves me freezing cold' goosed and aggitated full of anxiety for 2 weeks plus'

I am no stranger to pain' I took all the shit known' I am well versed in opiate detox' from short acting to methadone and subutex'

Other than being clear of mind' weed withdrawal leaves my body in the same state as short acting opiate withdrawal would after the initial 3 days of pain'
Rushing psychic energies' aggitated' cold' sweating and goosed'

Bliss!

Blackeye +


----------



## psychomimetic

^This argument you guys are having is stupid. It's a matter of opinion, that's all, chill out. Different people have different reactions to different things.


----------



## Nossy45

I've noticed something pretty common among all of you lovely stoners, you have trouble not smoking dope when it's in your possession. Buy the absolute smallest amount possible (a five buck), and smoke it all in 1 night/day. This really helps stave off habitual use.


----------



## weekend addiction

nossy45 said:


> i've noticed something pretty common among all of you lovely stoners, you have trouble not smoking dope when it's in your possession. Buy the absolute smallest amount possible (a five buck), and smoke it all in 1 night/day. This really helps stave off habitual use.



qft.


----------



## mdman24

any 1 else here get bad old sweats and real bad sleeping problems after not smoking ne green for 2 days?


----------



## FacedAgain

Blackeye said:


> )) Pain off heroin withdrawal lasts 3 days' then you are goosed and freezing for the best part of 2 weeks all in'
> 
> Weed withdrawal leaves me freezing cold' goosed and aggitated full of anxiety for 2 weeks plus'
> 
> I am no stranger to pain' I took all the shit known' I am well versed in opiate detox' from short acting to methadone and subutex'
> 
> Other than being clear of mind' weed withdrawal leaves my body in the same state as short acting opiate withdrawal would after the initial 3 days of pain'
> Rushing psychic energies' aggitated' cold' sweating and goosed'
> 
> Bliss!
> 
> Blackeye +



Have u ever thought that your use and experience and previous withdrawal have attributed to your opiate like withdrawal symptoms?

Cause i sure as fuck do.


----------



## FacedAgain

mdman24 said:


> any 1 else here get bad old sweats and real bad sleeping problems after not smoking ne green for 2 days?



if u smoke alot before bedtime, or for bedtime, then you will DEFAINTLY have issues sleeping if you continue the exact same routine. You need to reset your sleeping patterns, various techniques work, and working out/getting yourself dead tired is one of them. There are many more, including stretching, baths (the cooling down after a bath triggers sleep), teas and and alot more that can be found throughout the internet.

Since MJ is not addictive, your need for MJ comes from physological addiction.

Weed for the most part is about habit and rituals... Learn you triggers, learn your habits, break them, and you will break the hold weed has. Dont smoke to sooth emotional pain, dont smoke to hide problems, dont smoke to cover up indadicies unless u are prepared to work through the consiquences.


----------



## FacedAgain

Nossy45 said:


> I've noticed something pretty common among all of you lovely stoners, you have trouble not smoking dope when it's in your possession. Buy the absolute smallest amount possible (a five buck), and smoke it all in 1 night/day. This really helps stave off habitual use.



This is a good point. Self control - reclaim it.



phactor said:


> Getting close to the end of this bag, going to set a goal of at least another two weeks off.
> 
> Going to be starting grad school and gotta save some money. Plus I find that often when I start smoking herb I will soon start to smoke cigarettes as well.
> 
> Anyways I do not get many physical withdrawal symptoms (just agitation and a slightly lessened appetite). My main thing is I defiantly notice an effect the day after smoking. As I have aged this has become more noticeable and more of a hinderance.



I think you are limiting yourself with these 'next bag' thoughts. Think about cutting back on the situations, then cutting back on the bag will come naturally.

Ie. if u like to smoke before doing housework, then do housework and then smoke. If u like to wake n bake, give yourself a 4hour amnesty then bake. Small steps if u are having trouble.


----------



## delta_9

I haven't browsed CD much lately, so I just found this thread, but I'm glad I did and just HAVE to bump this.  What a great idea 
I am a very heavy cannabis user.  Since my love affair with cannabis began some 7 years ago, I have unfortunately had to take some short, and sometimes not-so-short breaks.  It is for myself a _very_ difficult task, and the support I had during these times helped a lot.
I just wanna say to any of you regular cannabis users out there who are currently not using that I wish you all the best and please stay strong.  If I could do it, you can do it


----------



## weekend addiction

A break is the most underrated thing ever.


----------



## Grassman

I agree, now I'm older I think a break a few times a year can do wonders!


----------



## playfulhippy

so i just started a break myself after 4/20 so im on my third day being clean. the main changes ive noticed are that i have more energy and am more sociable (i have been in a great mood too). I don't need to smoke yet though before bed would be nice... Though i think a good way to take a break is to set a time limit for yourself and force yourself to stop for that time; you can do it, i smoked minimum three time a day and quit pretty easy. i think the key is to not give yourself excuses and just go cold turkey and not do anything else to replace weed ether. And if worse comes to worse and you slip up just don't do it again.


----------



## Serious

Same here, I quit on 4/20. 

My goal is at least 3 months but I'm going to try going for a year (Next 4/20). 

I quit because I'm short on cash and I need to find a job, also because I'm still living with my folks and they're not really cool with me doing it(yes it sucks), and tolerance. So far, it sucks. I can't fall asleep easily anymore, can't eat, I get random headaches, nothing is fun anymore, life just seems dull.


----------



## mecaib

*Recrystallization*

I'm sorry if any of the following sounds like half-baked, metaphysical nonsense, but it rings true in my mind. It's relevant to this thread, I assure you 

Last night I had an epiphany of sorts. For years an idea has been floating around in my mind. Pot, like some other drugs, can interfere with the "thought lattice," a fine structure of thoughts and ideas which we always build up in our minds. It's a kind of crystallization, and drugs like cannabis can cause irregular growth in this structure, leading to disordered thinking. It's like melting a snowflake while it's still growing. If allowed time to grow, a little melting of the crystal can result in new and beautifully unique shapes, but too much melting and you get nothing.

DXM, of all drugs, brought this idea into full light, showing me that the process of crystallization is a real phenomenon. At least it seems real to me. Of course, I've given up on DXM because it's really not a good drug.

So last night, while high on the kind herb, all these ideas came crashing down and I came to realize that I've been melting back the fine lattice too often, never giving myself time to build up bigger structures... and the result? None of my ideas and projects have come to completion, and my dreams are now only half-remembered, shady things, a mere shadow of what my mind is truly capable of. I've been living in a spaced-out, jumpy state and have been getting less and less accomplished. All of this on one hit of pot and three hits of 018 a day.

Cannabis can be a useful tool for getting things flowing, for changing the way I perceive the world and think about things. But too much, and my mind becomes a writhing mass of false starts. I have lots of good ideas, but no ability to carry anything out.

It's time for a break! Maybe the process of crystallization is real, maybe it's not, or maybe it's more like jungle growth. The point I'm trying to make is that there's a building up of thoughts, ideas and personality. It's going on all the time, but some drugs can interfere with it. Some of can use a little more interference, and some of us have had enough. Being a member of the latter category, I'm fortunate enough to realize it!

Not that I'll quit forever, but I'm aiming to quit for as long as it takes to start taking my ideas to completion again. Wish me luck, as I wish all you the same!


----------



## Mafioso

mecaib good post man.  i like the idea of a thought lattice, makes alot of sense to me. thoughts build upon other thoughts.  previous thoughts shape current thoughts, and current thoughts will shape your future thoughts.  I feel like i've been stuck on the same page for days because of all the pot and alcohol i've been consuming.  smoking all day everyday and drinking till i pass out 3-4 days a week has made it hard for me to recall even the events of yesterday.  Tired of feeling so reckless and aimless, I want to be able to remember things again.

going to take a week long break and see how i feel, if i decide to keep smoking im going to have to limit myself.

any advice for dealing with the social situation? with the exception of a few, all my friends blaze, and most smoke it up pretty fat.  I dont want to stop hanging out with them, but if i keep doing the same shit im not going to change.


----------



## Serious

Mecaib, good luck man!

Mafioso, I'm sort of in the same position as you, pretty much all my friends smoke. What I would recommend is first delete all of your dealers' numbers and tell them to stop contacting you (ie: sending you txts about the new shit they have). You don't have to stop hanging out with your friends that smoke, but just try not to see them for at least a week to help you get your mind off the herb. I heard after about a week or two, it gets a hell of a lot easier and you're much less likely to slip up.

.02

Good luck to you.


----------



## mecaib

Serious, Thanks for the support! I'm trying to fill the void with exercise, which is easier now that the snow is *finally* melting.

Mafioso, I don't have much advice for you. Half the people I communicate with are either smokers or drinkers, so the influence is definitely always there... Just try to take a short break, maybe encourage your friends to do the same. Tell them sobriety is a kind of high, which it is


----------



## mecaib

OK, so I'm on Day 3. It feels a bit like the afterglow from a 2nd or 3rd plateau DXM trip! Smoking a cig out under the sun, it felt like the sunlight was shining through my head. A cool experience if you've never had it.

Imagine that you could perceive more of the subconscious processes going on in your brain, with the more important thoughts near the forefront. It's like looking through a dozen or more sheets of transparent cellophane, lit with blessed light. It feels like how consciousness is supposed to be. It's not as pronounced as it has been after coming off DXM in the past, but it's getting close. I wonder how long it will last?


----------



## Sugaree

I may start my break tomorrow, but it's way to hard. Every time that I have tried, somebody put a fresh bowl in my face. How can I pass the the time?


----------



## mecaib

^Try playing video games, reading a book, or getting some outdoor exercise. I just took a nice bike ride, and it really helped to enhance my drug-free high.

Also, once you're off for a few days, your dreams might become more intense. You might want to try keeping a dream journal, as this will help your recall and may even help you decipher them. My dream recall is already better. I had a nice one last night in which I was pulling huge tourmaline crystals out from the bottom of a creek. Not too surprising, considering my first post to this thread, but cool nonetheless 

I hope your abstinence goes well! Mine probably won't last too long, but even a few days off the weed is beneficial. I'm starting to think this on/off thing is even better than being off of it completely. It certainly makes life more interesting :D


----------



## phactor

I love Tourmaline, one of my favorites. Not really into crystals now but I used to have quite a few as well as a massive wire wrap.

Have about a gram left, going to try to finish it by Friday (yes I can make it last this long) so I can take at least a month off. I was planning on doing this last weekend but I had two severe family crises that I had to take care of first. Of course, during a few of those days I bought some norcos and went on a binge (I was still functioning and helping out.. with a smile on my face), and the as I always do I go out and by a sack of herb when they run out to mask any mild WD symptoms (had a bad habit about 6 years ago)

I'm trying to time it on Friday so I can take maybe an extra OTC sleep med if I need too as well as have an extra beer or two. Three days is really all you need to get over the worst of it and honestly its not all that bad. For me the days are not really that bad, its more the nights which is when I usually smoke 5 out of the 7 days a week.

Thing that is difficult for me is I do find some benefit to the stuff and I have so many feelings attached to it (especially it being summer now). Oh well, I'm in my late twenties. Time to get off the stuff. The cons outweight the pros and 95 percent of the time its not really worth it. 

Sorry for my rambling, it helps to put things into perspective for me (damn ADD). Anyways good luck to all those on a quit or break. I hope to join you very soon. I have plenty of breaks under my belt, including some that lasted for several months, so I know I can do it.


----------



## Ramirez

TimeLapse69 said:


> only pussies take breaks from the cannabis



You're either a troll or just a total dickhead, or maybe a combination thereof.

As for me, I have to quit (day 3 now) because of a drug test for a job coming up (since I'll be technically a state employee so they don't want potheads) but I know the day I am done with that, I'll be good to go again.

I really haven't noticed much change yet, except my short-term memory is shot to shit still and I'm very easily distracted...more so than usual. My sleeping pattern is disrupted right now, and I usually don't go to sleep until well after midnight (last night, I didn't fall asleep until about 4!) but I'm going to attribute that to a large intake of caffeine and stress over finals. I was tempted to take some nyquil to help me sleep, but didn't do it because that usually just addles my brain the next day.

Although I have noticed a slight increase in drive and motivation, if only I could get my scattered brain together. The thing that's really going to suck is that I'll probably get some buds before I go home since I don't have connections to the drug world there, and I've heard that the usual places people go to get that sell schwag and are hot. The suckish thing for me with having the buds is that it'll become really, really tempting to smoke it, but I think I'll be cool since I know not to smoke any of it until my testing is done.

I'm likely going to have to go clean over the summer since I don't have any connects yet. I know one person who likes to smoke, but I doubt he deals and I really doubt he's going to want to middleman for me. I don't know him that well either.


----------



## ShroomBoom321

I haven't blazed the ganja for about 10 days now.....since the lack of money. It's nice though since I haven't really had a break for that long of a period this year! ha. But it will be nice getting ripped off of a few hits when I do!


----------



## phactor

Bag is getting pretty low... going back and forth between thoughts of just buy a bag and quit next friday and just get it over with. Looking like I may have to throw a small amount out tomorrow. May save a bowl pack for Friday right before bed.

Problem is everytime I've puffed this week, even my small doses, I start thinking about how I have to quit the stuff. Occasionally I am catching myself talking verbally to myself about "just getting it over with".

 I'm really only enjoying my last smoke of the evening and thats after I have had 2 or 3 beers usually.

One Reminder to everyone: Remember that each day is a step towards bettering yourself. Eventually, things like appetite and sleep return to a point that they are actually better then when you were smoking.


----------



## loudWRX

Today was my first day off it sucked during my business class I was just thinking of gettin high, I'm goin for a month so not gunna smoke in may...Then go back to usual till sept, Then am goin to India in septmber so might get baked there since it's easy to obtain weed drinks and hash and it's part of the religion(it really is, when I wad a kid my parents used to give me bhang a weed drink, but not enuf to get baked) when I get back to the states I'm done with weed and am enlisting in the USMC so no weed for 8 years. I smoked ciggs today instead of weed nd it helped me not think bou weed.. But not a healthy substitution lol


----------



## phactor

Break should start today, Of course I wasn't able to finish all my herb so I had to end up throwing out a small amount. Painful and liberating at the same time.

Anyways here goes nothing. I am going to allow myself to buy a pack or two of cigarettes.


----------



## mecaib

phactor, do you already smoke tobacco? I started because I couldn't smoke cannabis. Now I pretty much have to smokes cigarettes  They aren't compatible with a healthy lifestyle, and with Spring (eventually) coming, getting out on my bike on a regular basis is something I'm really looking forward to.

I ended my cannabis break, BTW. I was starting to feel weird, which has never happened on previous breaks. No change in my dreaming since I sparked up again; I'm still dreaming like normal. Dreamed I was beating the shit out of a bunch of bad guys this time. Very liberating :D


----------



## stuckinaloop

i quit smoking every night and end up picking it back up the next morning


----------



## loudWRX

stuckinaloop said:


> i quit smoking every night and end up picking it back up the next morning



Haha nice


----------



## phactor

mecaib said:


> phactor, do you already smoke tobacco? I started because I couldn't smoke cannabis.



I smoked a pack a day for five years, over the last year or two I have only had one or two every once in awhile.

I bought a pack of a brand I do not like. I think after this weekend I will be off them. I do use snus though.

Was able to get to the gym today and lift. Of course I run into my weed guy up there lol. 

Slight anxiety, was difficult to sleep last night. Feeling a bit agitated, but I no that usually gets worse after day one or two. No appetite really, just drinking protein shakes.


----------



## phactor

Ended up able to have a full dinner. Have been pretty damn sweaty tonight, slight anxiety. Just took some Valerian to help with the anxiety and two otc sleep meds. Put down a few brews as well.

Really realizing just how much herb sedates me, which can obviously be a good thing. However, as always too much of a good thing can be bad.


----------



## phactor

Feeling much much better today. Anxiety is pretty much gone. I have only smoked one cigarette. No cravings to really speak off. When I do crave I remind myself "you haven't even been enjoying the high recently". No more sweating either.

Sleep wasn't too great last night, however I am not nearly as groggy in the morning. Also, its nice to be able to stay alert till bedtime. I didn't realize just how sedating herb is to me now... I can really only smoke indicas nowadays anyways.

Got in another good workout. Appetite is a little light, but I feel like it should be back in full force by Tuesday.

I really recommend that people time the first 2 or 3 days off  to the weekend if you work a Mon to Fri 9 to 5


----------



## phactor

Feeling even better today. In a much better mood and more focused. Still had some trouble sleeping last night. 

Threw out my pack of cigs and trying to keep the beers to a minimum. 

This time around was very easy...

I'm wondering if the two weeks I took off before my month on helped.


----------



## Roose

Glad your feeling better phactor.

Working out is definitely a great way to help with the withdrawal and to distract you from the urge.


----------



## phactor

Went out last night, ran into some bud smoking friends. Turned it down.


----------



## tee aich see

Turning it down definitely gets easy once you do it a few times.  4/20 was the third day of my break and it was definitely hard to turn down all the offers to get smoked up but I managed to do it.  Now I'm on day 21.


----------



## phactor

Haven't had any herb in over two weeks. Kinda nice to know that I should be peeing clean soon as well. That was always in the back of my mind even though I do not get tested.

Going to be looking for a new job soon, looking to move out of my city. I work with abused children in one of the most violent areas in the US. I have been doing this for two years. I am realizing that I just cannot do it much longer for my own sanity.


Anyways I feel much more on point and am able to wake up much much easier. Drinking less too. Not smoking cigarettes either which is nice. 

Seems like I have a triple habit of alcohol, nicotine and herb.


----------



## iskalla

i wrote in this thread a while ago, vowing to stop. i failed eventually. its just too damn hard when you have a roommate who doesnt want to quit and continues to buy weed. i think i could do it if i wasnt living with a stoner. anyways, im on day 3 of a forced break, dont have a connection at the time and the weather is too crappy for a longboard ride to the coffeeshop (thats how ive been getting weed lately). i enjoy not smoking and i dont have the urge to buy weed, although i think of weed 20 times a day. i guess i will break down once my roommate purchases some ganja again.

here are some things i *dislike* about weed:
- its restricting. when im stoned i rarely pursue everyday activities like shopping, cleaning, talking on the phone.
- it makes me stupid. i am seriously pretty dumb when im stoned. its "ok" when im sober but i know my intelligence is still limited.
- it kills my long and short term memory.
- it makes me antisocial. i find it tedious/intimidating to talk to people and thus have a hard time making friends. even when im sober. i think this may be due to a hightened sense of self awareness
- it alienates me from people who dont smoke. believe it or not, many people arent keen on hanging out with druggies, even if its "just weed".
- it makes me stay at home. why bother with all the hassle of going to a club when i can just smoke weed and play computer with a friend. its just as fun. when i do go out its mostly with people who also smoke weed. because of that i experience less than i could and thus collect less memories to look back on when im old. all those days spent smoking weed are just a hazy cloud of mush. memories of good times are rare. its all just the same.
- it makes me ugly. puffy eyes is the main issue. almost all stoners sport puffy eyes, even when they are sober.
- munchies. its 1 am, im starting to get sober, i need to sleep but i cant because im so hungry. eating snacks never cuts it, i need to make a pizza or something. or go to bed hungry which also sucks.

here are some things i *like* about weed:
- its fun. getting stoned on a nice summer day with a few good friends is great. playing computer really stoned is great. going longboarding stoned is great. lighting up after an intense party is great.

thats all i can think of thats positive about weed. i have been smoking for over six years.


----------



## phactor

^^^

Its crazy, because I will often try to play up the "pros" in my mind. 

Basically be like, the weather is so nice, just go buy a gram and puff over the weekend. Of course it never works out that way.


----------



## iskalla

i know what you mean. ive done that many times before. i think it actually has the potential to work for me though. i would cut off all other connections (i dont have any anyways right now). then i would just go to the coffeeshop every two months and buy a gram of amnesia haze. a weedrun takes over two hours (i dont have a car) and its always a thrill cause im smuggling it over a border. its a good method of forced self discipline. that way i could still buy weed for those special occasions and be completely independent of the drug crowd and smoke less.

for all that to work though, the first step would have to be not to smoke for half a year which renders itself rather difficult because my roommate is probably buying 2 or 3 grams on the weekend.


----------



## Mjäll

I do need a break. 

*check-in*


----------



## Help?!?!

Ahh my breaks been so nice. In a month or so i'll be high as fuck from an amount of weed that would only have gotten me that high 3 or so years ago.


----------



## phactor

Still Cannabis free, want to say this is the start of week 3.... good thing that I cannot remember.

I do not think of it that often, really only crave it when I am drunk and now they are not even that serious.


----------



## junglist15

vivid dreams...


----------



## Painites

90 percent of Marijuana's effects on me are completely undesirable. As soon as I smoke I get lazy, unmotivated, my capacity for intelligent conversation dies, my social 'charm' and 'wit' is gone, I look less attractive (Droopy eyes and slow speech), all conversation is 'random' and 'open'. 

I won't carry out any duties or activities that I would have easily done sober, I can't STAND being around non-stoned people even if they are really close mates or people I can usually be around in any state. I will also need to sleep within 4-6 hours of smoking no matter what the time, it feels mentally and physically exhausting. 

I feel like I am in a cloudy haze for a day+ after smoking heavily, with most of the ill effects still in place. People who are stoned all the time are a lot less reliable and organized =\

Even knowing all these negatives its hard to not smoke when its constantly offered to you, and in your mind you make the connection that smoking is going to cure your boredom even when you know it isn't. 

Been smoking for 4 years btw and I used to really enjoy it, but now it's just a drag. The negatives completely outweigh the positives for me, the high is bland and makes me feel like a lazy tired retard. Why would I want to feel like that ??


----------



## hungry_ghost

I have to stop smoking, last summer i only smoked occasionally,then over the course of the winter i smoked like 7 times, and now in the spring and whatnot i smoke almost everyday, instead of that awesome music beating inside me feel and the whole whoosh thing when i realize everything is around me I get groggy and tired.

 Maybe its just the weed, but after my last eight is gone im taking a month long break.


----------



## phactor

iskalla said:


> i know what you mean. ive done that many times before. i think it actually has the potential to work for me though. i would cut off all other connections (i dont have any anyways right now). then i would just go to the coffeeshop every two months and buy a gram of amnesia haze. a weedrun takes over two hours (i dont have a car) and its always a thrill cause im smuggling it over a border. its a good method of forced self discipline. that way i could still buy weed for those special occasions and be completely independent of the drug crowd and smoke less.
> 
> for all that to work though, the first step would have to be not to smoke for half a year which renders itself rather difficult because my roommate is probably buying 2 or 3 grams on the weekend.



What happens if you get caught at the border? Its not worth getting arrested for that is for sure.


----------



## iskalla

im not sure what actually happens. i think its not too bad if its only small amounts. i think they may just drop it. i would definitely say that i bought in in my home country so it wouldnt be smuggling, just posession.


----------



## Mafioso

Painites said:


> 90 percent of Marijuana's effects on me are completely undesirable. As soon as I smoke I get lazy, unmotivated, my capacity for intelligent conversation dies, my social 'charm' and 'wit' is gone, I look less attractive (Droopy eyes and slow speech), all conversation is 'random' and 'open'.
> 
> I won't carry out any duties or activities that I would have easily done sober, I can't STAND being around non-stoned people even if they are really close mates or people I can usually be around in any state. I will also need to sleep within 4-6 hours of smoking no matter what the time, it feels mentally and physically exhausting.
> 
> I feel like I am in a cloudy haze for a day+ after smoking heavily, with most of the ill effects still in place. People who are stoned all the time are a lot less reliable and organized =\
> 
> Even knowing all these negatives its hard to not smoke when its constantly offered to you, and in your mind you make the connection that smoking is going to cure your boredom even when you know it isn't.
> 
> Been smoking for 4 years btw and I used to really enjoy it, but now it's just a drag. The negatives completely outweigh the positives for me, the high is bland and makes me feel like a lazy tired retard. Why would I want to feel like that ??



dude this is exactly how i feel about smoking now, even though i've only been smoking for about 2 years now.  even though it makes me feel absolutely retarded and worthless i still love to get high.  the negatives almost completely outwiegh the positives yet i still have no desire to quit. i guess this is psychological addiction?


----------



## Teotzlcoatl

The best way to take a break from Cannabis is to take a trip or vacation.

It doesn't matter how long or to where as long as you don't bring/smoke any Cannabis the whole entire time your gone!

It makes it easy when your far away from your home, don't have a pipe and/or any contacts for bud!


----------



## Ramirez

I'm on week two and two days. I know I said earlier I'd stop after 4/20, which didn't happen; I just kinda eased into it. All I got is a little bit of rez...which will get me high, I know. I'm away from all my contacts, although I can easily find one here, I know a guy who might be able to get me some if I got a need for weed. Regardless, I don't think I'll be toking all summer, outside the rez I have. And that's only happening if I pass my upcoming drug test, which I'm becoming more confident that I will (my dad doesn't share this confidence).

So, if I pass the test (I got a few tricks up my sleeve) I'll do it one last time, then, maybe occasionally, if at all over the summer. So far I've been doing well, though I still think about it daily. I am definitely psychologically addicted, no doubt.

For me, though, the negatives do not outweigh the positives. I see it like this: there are times that are good to toke up, and times that are not. Sometimes, it makes me stimulated, I was to enjoy stuff, I become more creative and the like. It's even motivated in a creative sense at times. I don't get any more anti-social when I'm blazed, unless my surroundings warrant such behavior. Plus, it helps me to sleep on nights that I find it difficult. Ever since being clean, I noticed more vivid dreams occurring nightly. This pleases me, because I can start working toward lucid dreaming again.

As soon as I get back to Pittsburgh, though, I will be purchasing a bubbler for the room, and me and my two roommates will be sure to christen it with good bud.


----------



## cande

I'm doing it for my brain. Alzheimers runs in my family... Cannabis is probably not helping. I'd like to remember things when I still can.

It's kinda scary/heartbreaking when friends talk about hilarious memories that I SHOULD remember but don't.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Smoking on some wax and some potent edibles got my tolerance too high.  So I am taking a tolerance break.

Gonna start with a goal of Two Days for now.  I'm pretty addicted to this shit, so one day is big for me...

Going to spend my free time riding my bike and lifting weights.


----------



## masterSHREDDER

i cant quit dat shit im addicted


----------



## masterSHREDDER

and anyone else think dat quittin is jus for people who lose?


----------



## Wizzle

One of the things that I really enjoy since stopping MJ (and other drogas) is having crazy ass dreams. Sometimes I wake up in the morning having had a great experience sleeping. Nice


----------



## grumpy w00kie

After reading some of these posts, it seems like if you are very critical of yourself and how others view you.... Then weed is not your drug of choice.


----------



## Ismokedank

*tolerance break*

hi. recently ive been smoking way too much like 7joints a day sometimes more of good high grade and still not getting me high. im on a 24h tolerance break right now just wondering if a short 24h break will get me back those fine times when i used to get baked out of my mind


----------



## Sega420

bump


----------



## Sega420

no.  what you want will take at LEAST a week or two. 



The Cannabis Quitting Thread aka I need a break thread


----------



## Ismokedank

20h without weed but imma light up anyway ill start weed break 2moz


----------



## ryanplagues

I notice that if I wait a whole day to smoke I get marginally higher than if I would've wake-n-baked that day, but 24 hours is not adequate time for a tolerance break.  A week or two AT LEAST is what you need.


----------



## BabyGurl3171

You'd need at the bare minimum a week. 24 hours isn't going to give you a noticeable difference.

I use to smoke about half an oz a day between me and two other friends and I quit for a year and a half. Now I get high on 3-4 hits LOL


----------



## weekend addiction

Hahaha. Thats not a break at all bro. Enjoy not really getting that high tommorow.


----------



## crazyhairman

get hash and cook it into butter and eat it!!!!


----------



## beta1

merged with [MEGA] Quitting Thread..

but to answer your question, 24 hours will do almost nothing


----------



## iskalla

oops double post


----------



## iskalla

grumpy w00kie said:


> After reading some of these posts, it seems like if you are very critical of yourself and how others view you.... Then weed is not your drug of choice.



definitely true for me. i am so self critical and spend a lot of time just thinking about myself and how i am viewed by others. weed just enhances that by making me more self conscious. i havent smoked for four days now and i enjoy it. i think about weed everyday though but i dont have strong cravings. its more like i anticipate smoking and then think "oh yeah, you dont have weed...". i told my roommate that i will move out if i will continue to buy weed. its rough, but with the current situation its impossible for me to quit. 

i want a more active roommate anyways, his passiveness is killing me. the guy hasnt been outside for two weeks unless i dragged him even though the weather is beautiful. i need to live with someone who has a life besides watching tv shows and computer games. its depressing.


----------



## Chainer

What are you guys talking about?  24 hours will do a fuckin' lot.  I'd recon after a 24 hour period I could get baked off my ass of off my usual amount -- sure it would take more, but I could still get high as a kite.

Longer breaks produce better effects, thats for sure, but thankfully you can re-dose MJ pretty quickly unlike a LOT of other similar drugs.  That said, aiming for the long breaks JUST to catch a better high isn't usually the best mindset to enter the "take a break" game.  Set a date and keep it, that's all.

First three or so days are bad sleepy and grumpy, but that's around it.


----------



## kona

Except for a 5 month break in 1987, and a few week or so breaks, I've been a daily smoker for 36 years. I'm on day 7 of my first break in years. I'd like to be able to pass a piss test if I decide to take a new job I've been offord. And I need a break anyway. Great thread, good luck to all us quiters.PEACE


----------



## jsnake

I don't usually think about weed at all if I'm doing something productive like working or studying, the major problem pops up when one of my old bonghead mates rings me up, like "You wanna go pick up some budddd??". Seriously, my social interaction and co-ordination goes down a fair bit when I'm stoned as fuck, it's gonna be the exact same effect when I blow that billy out that I've had for the past 2 or 3 years and I honestly don't see it as a state which I find enjoyably intoxicating anymore - why do I say yes? Then when I do I found that I missed hanging out with someone else because of that, and I feel bad saying no because I contradicted my efforts to not smoke last week by smoking the last day or 2. Then we go organize more, end up having a few left over and the cycle continues... sometimes I feel like picking the phone up, yelling 'FUCK OFF CUNTS I WENT SKITZO' and throwing it at a wall.
What do people get out of a bong? For me, it's a rush to the head after ripping it similar to chugging down half a cigarette in a minute, a bad taste in my mouth, a need to sit down and spit out my now tainted saliva, dizzy feeling, tingly feeling where my brain should be, some CEVs and minor shimmers around lights when I'm truly smoked out. I don't get the giggles or anything, I find the idea of cunts pissing themselves at a Vegemite jar like in the movies to be inaccurate and completely exaggerated, in fact most people I know just sit there staring at a television. So how do I smoke it? I just can't say no if it's there.


----------



## Ignot

after dropping a tab yesterday, I felt disgusted knowing that I have been burning at least a gram of "fire" for the past 6 months. 

  I have been burning for four years, it's really hard to stop when you wake up at 6 in the morning, bust your ass for 8 hours, get home knowing you have a fat sack you can hit up but you don't want to for whatever reason.
  Lets say your used to waking up, taking a rip, wait 2-3 hours, rip again.  you kill 1.5grams in a bong when the day is over.. a few weeks go by and your like fuck "constant burning has me letharging" so you decide to taper and only smoke once a day, yet you still feel the slug inside of you .  This makes it hard to quit, because once your tolerance goes down a few hits have you feeling like you been chiefing all day, I used to be a wrestler and after practice I would take ONE hit, And get all the negative sides; So it's like FUCK even one hit is too much


----------



## Rondeau

as of late, i notice that every time i get high w/ the ladies, my overall capacity to be flirtatious disappears and i essentially became asexual for the duration of the high. has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Rondeau

iskalla said:


> i want a more active roommate anyways, his passiveness is killing me. the guy hasnt been outside for two weeks unless i dragged him even though the weather is beautiful. i need to live with someone who has a life besides watching tv shows and computer games. its depressing.



story of my life, my german brother.
having a stoner roommate is cool to an extent; i almost never paid for weed .
however, he would not even want to go for a walk. he'd spend his time on the computer just like your roommate. even living with him, i managed to stop smoking weed daily. now, it's more of a weekend habit. and i'm fine with that. i started hanging out w/ people who quit smoking weed for the same reasons as the people here, but they still enjoyed indulging in psychedelics and the occasional amphetamine. i really found myself much happier with them.


----------



## phactor

Bought a bag of some bud after three weeks off. Not really enjoying it as I keep feeling guilty... I think I'm going to end up throwing it away in a day or two.

It was not that hard to quit for me... I'd imagine that its going to be even quicker since I have only smoked for a few days.


----------



## phactor

grumpy w00kie said:


> After reading some of these posts, it seems like if you are very critical of yourself and how others view you.... Then weed is not your drug of choice.



It gets to a point (especially when you are older) where habitual use often doesn't really fit in ones life anymore... that can bring about some feelings of reservation or guilt when high.


----------



## Dark Horse

My break started in March.

I'm not sure it's a break. I think I just might have quit for good. You wouldn't want to do it my way, mind you.

I was having two big things happen when I smoked. The first was a racing heart. Pound ! Pound ! Pound ! Especially at the end of the night...and sometimes long after I went to bed. 

The second was more disturbing. On a handful of occasions after getting high, I had thoughts of hurting myself. Nothing I acted on. It wasn't a 'voice' in my head, but another presence, like a challenging force that suggested....'what if you did this ?'

When that happened, I steadied myself and observed the conflict. In those moments I thought this must be what it's like for people who get serious suicidal thoughts, but for them it's even worse. After a time or two of this happening I learned these ideas would go away after I came down. And of course, the logical thing became not getting high at all because I did not want to see that develop into something else.

I've been smoking on and off for about 35 years. By the end, I wasn't smoking much at all - 2 hits off a joint would do it. Since I stopped, my overall mood has improved. I have fewer moments of what I would call depression. I'm more focussed in what I do. I'm making better use of my time and taking on more challenges. I find I'm able to process much more daily life...which means things are a bit 'flatter' but that's not so bad.

The pounding heart stuff is pretty much over. Stopping smoking and doing regular exercise have it more or less sorted. Heart rate is way down, however there is an occasional arrhythmia that needs to be explored.

In the past, I've gone years without smoking. This last go around though, say the past 7 or 8 years, lasted longer, and most of it was on my own. Not smoking the heavy stuff and never smoking a lot...but it was daily and there was always something in my system.

What I'm finding now is that no matter how hard i tried to imagine it...I would not have been able to appreciate the difference between being a smoker and having gone even three months without. I'll never forget how good music sounds when I'm high, and how much easier it is to WRITE music...and how I get some really fun and warped ideas. The tradeoffs now though are too big. Apart from having some thoughts of self-harm....being single and older and smoking was taking me a little too far into a world of my own. Fascinating in some ways, to be sure. But not sustainable. And I was at a point where I had to make some big changes.

Tips:

* Do not be around something to smoke. That might be much easier for me than most of you since your friends are probably right into it and I would have to find that 'certain' crowd...but there is no better away to get a break. Some people have mentioned not buying any. For years, that was what I did and it worked very well. It wasn't until I was in my 40s that I started buying. Bad move. I always smoked it if it was around.

* Get more focused on the life ahead of you. If you've got something important coming up you are almost certain to do it better straight. Why not take a two or three month run at it ? I'm still not clear yet of the effects of smoking for a long time, but I can sense the difference. I've got extra patience and an extra gear or two for difficult things. Before, I might not have been as tough. Set a goal or two. Aim to do something that is really meaningful to you and also really hard to accomplish if you're always getting high. And if you're not able to find something, be honest about why not.

* Be ready to change friends. This one is probably a non-starter for a lot of people but here is how life is going to go: friends will drop out of your life along the way. Some will be gone when school is done. Others will drift away once they get married. If you're still smoking and drinking and partying hard etc. well into your 30s, you and your buddies are enabling each other. In the end, you'll do whatever you want to do, but if you want to get clear of something, you'll have to have the power to pull away from bad situations.

I'm just about viceless, but I never think I'm that far from slipping back. Stopped tobacco ten years ago. Quit drinking two or three years back - turns out it was not my DOC. I'm leaving one thing in play: psychedelics. And maybe just mescaline. That is bound to be only once or twice a year, tops.

Anyway, that's the plan.

Take care.


----------



## Ansem

now i dont wanna catch any shit for this, im well aware of substitution of drugs and how it isnt a good thing to do. But whats an ideal drug i could take to minimize withdrawal period from weed? Night sweats are a bitch, if you can even sleep(my personal experience). I have been smoking since i discovered i could live like that, and that really is more hindrance than good at this point. 

I was thinking kratom maybe? or would like xanax or something benzo-like work better? the prob with benzos is i know not how to obtain...


----------



## phactor

^^^

Kava, Valerian and or an sleep med should help. The night sweats last two days at the most for most people. Taper your dose. Only smoke a hit or two before sleep before you go to bed for 3 to 5 days.

I was always able to sleep through cannabis withdrawal with an otc sleep med or two and a beer or 3, alcohol acts somewhat similar to benzos.


----------



## Mafioso

Rondeau said:


> as of late, i notice that every time i get high w/ the ladies, my overall capacity to be flirtatious disappears and i essentially became asexual for the duration of the high. has anybody else experienced this?



ya man totally. its not just with the ladies that smoking makes me feel socially incapable, but just smoking or being high around people i dont know.  People respond alot better if you can remember what they say and use it to build conversation so its not the same bs small talk. being high makes it hard as fuck to keep track of what i'm thinking- let alone what someone else is talking about. and its not just you, every girl i've smoked with becomes less responsive when high. 

but throw some alcohol in the mix and its a different story.


----------



## iskalla

about 2 1/2 weeks without weed now. i dont miss it as much in daily life. i no longer crave it when i get home after university. i do however really want to have a chill session with friends, a few beers and a joint or two. i am trying to refrain from that though...i want to make it at least a month before i indulge in one of those sessions again. this kinda kills my social life but im busy with uni, skating and my gf anways.

i dont feel much different. a little less hazed maybe. today i was in a better mood and more sociable than i usually am though. ill have to wait and see if this persists. i am fairly certain that weed has changed my personality for the worse, making me less willing to socialise, especially with people i dont know. i hope i can revert this by quitting.


----------



## TheFDA

*Weed Withdrawal?*

First of all, I'm pretty new to this website; I know forums are really particular about things like threads being in the right place, "repeat threads", etc. , so I apologize in advance if this thread needs to be moved or closed for whatever reason.

Anyway...

I smoke a lot of weed, & I've been smoking weed everyday for a long time. I know that weed isn't physically addictive -- or at least it's certainly not supposed to be -- but about once every few months approx. I'll have brief trouble for one reason or another with finding good weed for a good price, & will be without it for two or three days. I could swear I experience some withdrawal effects whenever I have to go without weed for more than 24 hours. Obviously, the kind of withdrawal effects I'm talking about are relatively minor & barely even comparable with the sort of withdrawal you'd experience from most hard drugs. But whenever I have to go for more than a day without weed I start getting much more anxious, & irritable, & sometimes I get incredibly prone to outbursts of anger. 

My question is, for all of you out there who have been smoking weed on a daily basis for any period of time longer than a few months -- Have you ever experienced any sort of "withdrawal effects" when you've had to go without weed? Am I just crazy for thinking that something that's not physically addictive can cause notably negative effects on my mood &/or mental state?


----------



## smellytim

though weed doesnt have the addiction potential of many drugs, if you use something everyday and then quit cold turkey you'll probably notice some negative withdrawal effects.


----------



## Roose

TheFDA said:


> First of all, I'm pretty new to this website; I know forums are really particular about things like threads being in the right place, "repeat threads", etc. , so I apologize in advance if this thread needs to be moved or closed for whatever reason.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I smoke a lot of weed, & I've been smoking weed everyday for a long time. I know that weed isn't physically addictive -- or at least it's certainly not supposed to be -- but about once every few months approx. I'll have brief trouble for one reason or another with finding good weed for a good price, & will be without it for two or three days. I could swear I experience some withdrawal effects whenever I have to go without weed for more than 24 hours. Obviously, the kind of withdrawal effects I'm talking about are relatively minor & barely even comparable with the sort of withdrawal you'd experience from most hard drugs. But whenever I have to go for more than a day without weed I start getting much more anxious, & irritable, & sometimes I get incredibly prone to outbursts of anger.
> 
> My question is, for all of you out there who have been smoking weed on a daily basis for any period of time longer than a few months -- Have you ever experienced any sort of "withdrawal effects" when you've had to go without weed? Am I just crazy for thinking that something that's not physically addictive can cause notably negative effects on my mood &/or mental state?



Merged your post into the Quitting Thread because I feel you'll get the best response here. A lot of heavy smokers will agree with you in experiencing withdrawal symptoms. Some even go as far to say its worse than an opiate withdraw.

Use the search engine next time, you will find countless threads with helpful information.
Cannabis Cessation Support Thread (Archived)


----------



## klovespolkadots

i might stop eventually


----------



## Huaca

I quit every night for about 8 hours. I never smoke in bed.


----------



## Mafioso

/\what?! dude you haven't truly experienced weed then.smoking in bed is awesome.. you can smoke yourself into obliteration and if you pass out then HOLY SHIT YOUR IN BED. you can just sleepz. C;

To TheFDA:  i'm a pretty heavy smoker and if I dont smoke, i hardly eat or sleep and im in a pretty shitty mood for the most part.  I find, as most will tell you, the bitchiness goes away after a few days and exercise will increase your appetite and paired with eating healthy will also increase your mood.  you'll feel more leveled out and less on edge


----------



## F1n1shed

Ive been blazing for about 4-5 years, 3 of those years Daily. Always high grade bud for the most part but i am on day 3 of not smoking. I still have a pretty bad mood and as you would expect everything is a bore. I've had many moments where i tell my self this would be so much better if i was in the high mind set, but im resisting. I hope after a week it will get better like you guys are saying, im gonna try holding off as best as i can to reach that 1 week mark.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i would take a break if it wasnt always there for me to smoke, its always there, and its great!


----------



## Huaca

If I don't smoke I really become the asshole that I think I am when high.


----------



## iskalla

im an idiot when im high. i also self-reflect way too much which leads to overthinking things. i am more socially functional when i dont give a crap about how others view me. when high these type of thoughts consume me. 

btw, havent bought weed for over a month, smoked 3 or 4 times maybe. makes me happy #

smoking a joint is special again and not something i do three times every day.


----------



## weekend addiction

I'm sick of weed. I know some people can function as potheads. Well that's not me.

From my experience here is the key tro break\quitting. 

Excercise, nutrition, and sunlight. Sunlight releases chemicals in your brain that make you happy. Not only that but I think we all gain something from spending time in nature. Nutrition is obvious. If your body is depleted of vitamins your not going to be bursting with energy. You need this energy for the third part. Excercise is the most important. Excercise release chemicals in your brain which make you happy. Often some of the same ones as drugs of abuse do. After excercise you will be hungry and you will be able to sleep easier. Good luck!


----------



## lolz

I used to smoke a few times a day.  I havent smoked for about three months.  I havent noticed any change in me and am thinking of going back to it next week.  The reason i stopped was cos of exams but i dont think stopping has helped my mind, concentration.  I have forgotten what it feels like to truly be high, but yet i think about it everyday.  I find that when i stop using drugs, theyre all i think about.  whats weird tho is that i cant remember the feeling of being stoned but still remember the rush i used to get from other drugs (k,mdma,coke etc)

I also find now that i over think everything and am quite anxious and on edge compared to before i started using drugs


----------



## drscience

Man I have been meaning to quit for a while now...its fucking hard when its everywhere.


----------



## Dark Horse

'I havent noticed any change in me and am thinking of going back to it next week.'

You might want to wait longer before you return to smoking. I noticed you said you had smoked every day....but you didn't say for how long you were a daily smoker. 

You can ask here or check out other places, but I think if you've been smoking for a while, there's a chance the built-up effects would take longer than three months to clear.


----------



## lolz

Dark Horse said:


> 'I havent noticed any change in me and am thinking of going back to it next week.'
> 
> You might want to wait longer before you return to smoking. I noticed you said you had smoked every day....but you didn't say for how long you were a daily smoker.
> 
> You can ask here or check out other places, but I think if you've been smoking for a while, there's a chance the built-up effects would take longer than three months to clear.



Thanks for your advice.  Its been like three months until i last smoked, and i smoked everyday for about 6 months and then over the next year cut down slowly until i wasnt smoking anymore.  Also, now summer's started and im not sure i want to stay clean anymore as im only 18.


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Its been a little more than 15 days since the last time I smoked trees....about the longest break I've had this year...lack of funds and doing a drug test has led to me not blazing.


----------



## phactor

Going to be looking for a new job so I have to stop. I have a little bit left, only really smoked for about two weeks since my last break.

I have some synthetic blends which I will use till they are gone. However the point is going to be to stop getting high, rather then finding a substitute.


----------



## iskalla

i have been smoking only once a week lately which is fine. not buying weed is a tremendous help and so far i have only been mooching off people who smoked a fair amount of my weed in the past. i have to say that i miss it a lot less than in the beginning. every time i have gotten stoned the past weeks i didnt fully enjoy it. i am a more interesting and fun person when i am not high. when im high i become quiet and apathetic. it feels restricitve. i cant even hold a proper conversation with a friend cause my thoughts are always occupied with "meta-conversation". 

i still really enjoy weed by myself or with a really close friend who understands that im different when im high. being high with people who i am not 100% comfortable with just creates weirdness for me and for them. since its difficult to smoke by yourself or with a select friend if you dont buy weed i will probably wont be doing much smoking in the future.


----------



## khald

Hey CD. Summer school is owning my life right now - a total of 23 hours of lectures/labs on top of all the work that racks up due to the awesomeness of compressed courses.. The bong's been in the closet for a couple days now, and I don't really mind taking a break, to be honest; my tolerance is a tad higher than what I would like it to be, and cannabis was starting to lose its luster. I don't really have a specific goal set in mind, but I guess smoking will have to wait until I have the time to be high. Maybe 2-3 weeks or so?

What's really getting to me are my dreams/ sleeping. When I blaze, I sleep like a rock, but it seems that whenever I don't, I'll have super vivid dreams (this is expected), but I'll also wake up every 1-2hrs drenched in sweat. This totally screws with my sleep cycle, as I don't get the deep sleep I'm used to. Is this common? I'm assuming it'll go away in a couple days, but damn it's irritating as shit.

Hope the rest of you are going strong with your goals!


----------



## Painites

Every single time is the sameeeeee.

I stopped smoking daily months ago, but unfortunately I'm SURROUNDED by weed. Friends always smoking, and my house literally covered in weed from room mates. Whenever I haven't smoked in a week or two, I'm bored and theres nothing else to do the idea creeps in my head.

But every.single.time I hate it. It just makes me feel stupid and literally pass out within 2 hours. I wake up the next day groggy and feeling depressed for no reason. I can't think straight, and I can't function as normal. I function at %30 productivity 24 hours after smoking. It puts me off for 7-14 days, but by that time I sort of forget and maybe convince myself that this time will be differen't, like it 'used' to be.

I would rather be hungover from binge drinking than stoned or groggy the next day =\

THC Is the worst. (For me anyway, I know lots of people still enjoy it and I used to so eh)

I wish I could just %100 quit forever and never smoke again (Not for a few years at least).


----------



## prayersfor.rain

In 1 month, I spend more on weed than I do my rent.
This needs to stop.
I'm not buying any until Friday.  Because I'm completely broke.
I'm kinda freaking out about it.  I'm pretty sure I've smoked every day for the past 5 years or something.
I have xanax rx though so I think I'll be ok.
I just need to chill out.


----------



## leiphos

I'm about to run out too and don't wanna buy more. I'm nervous about not having the option to smoke, but I do skip some days every week and know it's possible, just can't imagine doing more than one day in a row. 

the headspace , the relaxation, so sublime - also important for sleep. I'm tapering off opiate addiction currently, but it seems like those drugs I can definitely get off and definitely want to. with weed it's so much more complicated....

do people find that quitting from smoking like once or twice at night improves mental clarity and 'sober' short/longterm memory?


----------



## goatchX

Taking a break until I leave for college. 

I love MJ and it has helped me in every aspect of my life
-anxiety
-depression
-social anxiety
-concentration
-creativity
-productivity
-overall quality of life 

but while i'm living with parents it just isn't worth it for me. 
good look to all you T-breakers out there... it's hard to stay away from the green but you can do it for however long you need to. 
stay strong /b/rothers


----------



## Pillthrill

I've been going stir crazy. I feel off. I feel moody. I don't let things just roll off anymore, I get REALLY upset. This sucks!


----------



## blazelate

Pillthrill you need to go out for a walk man!

Im about to go through mandatory rehab by my parents for smoking weed. Once they let me start smoking weed at home, they would see me do it morning day and night, and figured i had a problem. I had successfully stopped when they told me i was gonna go a few weeks ago, for 3 days. They said u dont go for three weeks, i kept blazin, what can i say, i love you mary jane,

They want me to change my ways completely, and i want to change somewhat (though i had to convince them i am gonna completely change from this, or i dont get to stay in school) to. I would like to start smoking weed only at night or when im done with a big day or something, smoking weed all day everyday hasnt been a problem, but i definatley feel like i crave it more.

Anyone been able to cut back from all day everyday to once a day? I think a break in this rehab will help, though its stupid as hell for them to spend a shitload of cash when i can do this on my own or outpatient, apparently i need "the tools to fight my addiction"'...whatever ill be lurking this thread till the end of summer..


----------



## Pillthrill

Well could be that I'm quitting Tramadol at the same time. 
And I agree rehab for weed is just stupid. So much $$ wasted!


----------



## phactor

Been smoking blends only for quite a few times. Going to start cutting back to just two times a day (after work, before bed). Then just before bed. I think I have enough blend left to get me too this point.

The synthetics are a nice help for me. Weird things is they do not have the burnout feel of cannabis. I'm finding my favorite part of the cannabis high is the afterglow you get for about a hour or two after you smoke.


----------



## weekend addiction

phactor said:


> Been smoking blends only for quite a few times. Going to start cutting back to just two times a day (after work, before bed). Then just before bed. I think I have enough blend left to get me too this point.
> 
> The synthetics are a nice help for me. Weird things is they do not have the burnout feel of cannabis. I'm finding my favorite part of the cannabis high is the afterglow you get for about a hour or two after you smoke.



I find the best part about synthetic blends is that many of them throw in a free lifetime supply of cancer.


----------



## phactor

weekend addiction said:


> I find the best part about synthetic blends is that many of them throw in a free lifetime supply of cancer.



No reason to be an asshole. Nobody really knows the answer to this question. I am more concerned with the impurities from the synthesis process then the chemical itself.


----------



## weekend addiction

phactor said:


> No reason to be an asshole. Nobody really knows the answer to this question. I am more concerned with the impurities from the synthesis process then the chemical itself.



Its a joke. Chill out. And you should be concerned about both of the things you were talking about. Alot of big time pharmaceutical drugs are thought to be safe. Then 20 or 30 years later we start seeing some nasty side effects... You never know if these blends will be the same.


----------



## ShroomBoom321

It's been about a month with no sticky-icky. This is the longest break I've had all year! I must say its nice to not spend my money constantly on green, plus my tolerance is way down.


----------



## Chainer

I may be joining you all.  Maybe.

pain clinic starting some rigorous DTs.  Only way to reliably and cheaply pass all of em is to go legit for a while.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Serious

24 days clean here. 

I still really want to toke... 
I think I'll need another month or so for it to be completely out of my system.

Playing basketball really helps to get my mind off it though.


----------



## RedRum OG

ive been smoking 3-15 times a day every day for the last 2 months. theres so much superduperdank around i cant stop. i still cant decide if its good or bad haha


----------



## JusBlaze

no need to quit smoking just try herbal incense (like serenity now and stuff) i started using it since im on probation let me know if u need a legit site to buy it from (since i got mine online i did a lot of research)


----------



## Sega420

BUMP for posterity and that people cant use the search bar due to blindness


----------



## Taryth

No matter what people say, weed forms psychological "dependence."  Now, this doesn't even approach heroin and whatnot- that's not what people mean when they say it's "addictive," or that we "relapse" occasionally.
Weed, much as I hate to say it, can be an insidious little thing that creeps into your life, and then releases hooks and barbs to remain there, much like that one penis-invading fish.

Anyway, here's how I like to go about tolerance breaks (going from wake n' bake to no weed over a period):
1. Set an hour of the day to begin smoking that you think is reasonable based on the time you normally wake up.  I wake up around 6-8 am, so I set my MINIMUM time for my first bowl to 11 am.  Try to leave three to four hours of sobriety between waking and smoking.  Repeat this the next day.
2.  On the third day, don't smoke until two hours AFTER your original time.  So for me, it would be at 1.  As with before, repeat this the next day.

Continue repeating, adding two hours for every two days, until you hit bed time.  Now you can smoke before bed, and ONLY before bed, for one week.  Stop smoking after all that, and I promise it will be MUCH easier for you to give it up.  And because of the gradual let-go, your tolerance has been allowed to lower naturally over time, allowing for a relatively short break (one to two weeks without weed) that would still put your tolerance at a vastly reduced level.  You'll also find it's easier to acclimate oneself to *enjoying* activities sober if you're able to experience sobriety for some hours every day before getting high.  This is what makes the eventual quitting MUCH easier.

It's tedious and takes more time than cold turkey, but if you find yourself in a situation in which you always have access to weed, or are regularly exposed to people who lure you back in, etc . . .this is the way to go.  Of course, this would just be your base plan.  Eating and exercise SHOULD be added, but if you're looking purely to lower your tolerance/recover your wits/quite entirely, then I believe this will help you.


----------



## chompy

when i quit i either start drinking more or using benzos to sleep or taking pain killers.


----------



## asecin

*weed stoppage*

hi
can someone recommend something for taking psychological edge off when stopping weed after constant use for weeks ? 
maybe how they have stuff against opiates withdrawal, there might be something to weed as well.
or recommend something not necessary for weed quitting but to work for it.


----------



## MCMG

nah there really isn't much out there to ease marijuana withdrawls since typically they aren't that bad and anything you would replace it with would most likely be harder. for me when i wanted to stop working out did well, since your burning fat cells wich then burns THC so it gets out of your system faster and workin out helps in almost any situation for me. honestly, find something you like to do in your down time besides smoking that keeps your mind off of it and you should be golden. best of luck to you


----------



## asecin

goddamn. i tried doing other activities to take mind off it, but what sucks is, all those activities i did better on weed and had more fun doing them. 
the depression is the worse tho. i need something to deal with the specific places in the brain that make me feel drained and sad. i know what receptors most drugs affects and i usually find alternatives that work on same ones, but weed is said to affect specific cannabinoid receptors in the brain, making it really hard for me to find a replacement for exactly those :/


----------



## BigSteve

Citalopram from the DR helped me a lot with my desperate smoking.

I'm medical and I always have tons of weed.  But while on Citalopram I would look at my weed.  Smell it and love it, then put it down.

Was really strange first time in my life I didn't feel like if I run out I'm gonna freak out.  I'm not on Citalopram now and my desperate smoking has returned.

I feel desperate to be high all day or else I'm stuck in a shell that none can enter.

I'm about to try Effexer tomorrow and see how that makes me feel for a while.


----------



## asecin

effexor is shit man. causes numerous health problems
do research before trying that crap


----------



## Chainer

i despise ssri or snri drugs completely, but that's likely because they don't work with most people below 27 ish~ according to THEIR studies [check out those insane percentages online].

never tried effex - seemed to similar to SSRIs for me to want to go back onto a drug with all the same possible side effects.


----------



## BigSteve

I've done the research but I have to work with my doctor so that I'm considered compliant.  I have no intention on staying on it long. I need benzos but they are making me go through the rainbow of shitty drugs before I get to the good ones.

I've done plenty of drugs that I knew were obviously bad for my brain.  But I'm not scared and I plan to get off it soon unless it somehow helps me.

Citalopram is pretty shitty of a drug and I got it with a negative attitude.  But after being sick for 2 weeks on it all the sudden I was fine and gained some positive things from it.  It made breaking up with my crazy ex much easier as well.

After not smoking weed for about a month or two you will get it out of your system.  I find the addiction to weed is mostly one of habit.  After a while you become OK and move on with life.  A lot of my friends are on DOC now and can't smoke and that is what they tell me.  I blaze tons right in front of them it's strange not passing it.


----------



## DrunkardsDream

You'll be OK.

It's just herb, you're not going off of opiates and you don't need anything that's used for opiate withdrawals to stop smoking herb.


----------



## asecin

just a herb ? i smoked just herbs. like wild dagga and other smokable legal herbs. they usually mildly disorient you or give you some type of sedating feeling for a while but nothing you give a shit. 
weed completely changes your perspective and it lasts longer and its way more memorable. if you do it few times its ok but if you keep doing it on regular basis, it really does get you hooked. you get addicted to that dissociated feeling and considering it stays in your body fat for a considered amount of time doesnt help with the addictive properties too well.


----------



## onmyway

i think the best way to stop is to taper off over a week or two using edibles only. 

people that love to smoke fall in love with the ritual as well as the drug. personally, when i need to take a break from smoking it helps if i just never pull out my pipe. make a little batch of weak brownies and eat a little piece in the morning and a little piece at night.


----------



## asecin

using edibles only ?

i think my problem is not weed only, but the bad combo of heavy dose weed and alcohol daily for weeks.
im getting a huge fatigue and it seems that i experience motor cordination errors and neurotransmission errors as overall CNS malfunctioning


----------



## BigSteve

Are you still drinking or did that suddenly stop? 

Could you give a brief rundown on your alcohol history.


----------



## asecin

i have been drinking before i did weed but it was moderate. now days when i smoke weed, i have urge to drink alcohol even more than usual. i guess i enjoy the combo and separately, they dont feel as good either of them.


----------



## onmyway

oh man, its mostly the alcohol that is causing your problems. trust, i have been there. 

since ethanol is a depressant your brain gets used to the constant inhibition. add up the hours in a day that you have alcohol in your system. if you included the hours that you are sleeping (because you are probably most drunk right before you go to sleep), it might add up to half or more of your day. of course your brain gets used to this constant inhibition. 

the rest of time you are going through mild withdraws. 
also, you probably get hypoglycemic from drinking and that fucks you up hormonally, which can add to the anxiety. plus, nobody sleeps well drunk so your are tired all day. i know exactly how this feels to live it every day for months. 

in order to control myself, i usually decide how much i will drink  a night and only buy that amount. lately i have been restricting myself to one 24 ounce can of beer a night. i cant by 12 packs otherwise i would have 6-10 beers every night. 

also, kava is nice to have. it gives a little relaxation similar to alcohol but not as addicting.


----------



## Jibult

OP, keep your mind focused on everything but weed and weed-related things. Start wittling toothpicks from giant branches or some shit, it doesn't matter.

Focus on more important things and your priorities will slowly change until you don't even care about herb anymore (and yes, marijuana *is* an herb).



@Big Steve[Edit: removed]


----------



## qwe

weed helps me
-focus
-think
-think creatively
-motivation
-enjoy everything more
-make everything more interesting
-really really enjoy food

i'm psychologically dependent but after opiate and benzo addiction, whatever.  it enhances my life without negative effect, i'm alright with that.  i do find cutting down sometimes for tolerance and sticking to use at nightime helps a lot.  bounds of reason, some go overboard and i have gone overboard in the past but even then i got no real bad consequence from pot

unlike many, i often actually remember my "pot revelations" and they are often very helpful with software creation.  psychedelics and software creation go together like.. two very related things.  don't feel like coming up with a funny analogy

i was happy before trying pot, and never felt like i was trying to "fill a void".  it's just a life enhancer whose illegality absolutely baffles me (till i'm reminded of money)


----------



## Chainer

merging into the mega quit thread.


----------



## bluelighttt

Hey guys, 

Appologies for the retarded username, but I am 25 and have been smoking daily for 7 years, and my use prior to that was occasional.. 

I live in Australia and therefore mix/spin my BONGS with tobacco at a ratio of max. 60-70% weed which i think is making it harder to quit. 
I used to smoke at least 3 grams of this per day, starting from the moment i woke up.  fuck i loved the wake n bake... This is up untill 2 (two!) days ago, when in a moment of disgusted self-realization i smahsed the bong and decided to try and quit the budds.. honestly i havnt achieved any of my dreams since i started smoking all day everyday.

but now im not sure where i found all that inner fortitude 2 days ago, and i wish i had some more if it right about now.... i have been exercizing and eating properly but life is still really difficult without my safety blanket of weed to dull reality.

the problem is i have heaps of budds and Not smoking them is just so difficult. thinking i might roll a joint out of keif/leaf so i can sleep easy for the next few nights

fuck i really need some advice guys from anybody that's been here and moved on!

Thanks and much love


----------



## iskalla

get rid of that weed you still have sitting around. sell your bongs. throw out your ashtray. get rid of everything weed related, its no longer a major part of your life. mixing with tabacco doesnt make it much harder to quit. the withdrawal effects of nicotine will have vanished in 5 days tops. 

it takes a while to enjoy life without weed again. the first weeks/months will be a drag but after a while you will realize there are plenty of good alternatives to smoking weed.

clean your room
file that pile of papers on your dresser
meet with some non-stoner friends you have neglected in the past
drink alcohol (not too much though)
start a sport you enjoy. maybe surfing, longboarding, karate or badminton.
work out
meet girls (so hard when youre stoned 24/7...)
call your parents/grandma
go clothes shopping with all that money you save
buy fancy gadget (cellphone, mp3 player, ipad)
go on a roadtrip

theres tons of stuff you can do now that you dont smoke weed all day. stay away from your old stoner friends (they should understand) and stay away from things that make you want to smoke (this forum, stoner movies, weed youtube videos). never buy a single gram of weed again in your life.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I've "quit" until 2012. That's when my probation's up. Actually, if weed makes me have anxiety then as bad as it was starting to before I quit, I'm quitting for good.


----------



## Chainer

I just tested clean on my first drug test


----------



## TheAgnostic

I'm 17 and i've been smoking pot for 5 years now and i love it, but about a year ago i became addicted to opiates, it got to the point where i willingly went into an outpatient program. I had to stop smoking because they tested me, and eventually i kicked my opiate habit but to this day im still in rehab but i have always had the urge to smoke weed even through all the treatment and therapy, i feel like i can handle my pot use and it helps me with my severe depression, i really want to smoke again but if my parents find out im off to inpatient  should i just wait a year until im 18 or try to start using again... or not use at all for the rest of my life. help would be nice, thanks for listening bluelight.


----------



## weekend addiction

The agnostic: Don't be in a rush to get back to smoking. You'll have your whole life to smoke buds. If your parents are giving you shit just lay low...real low. Once they stop testing you tread with caution.


----------



## FacedAgain

bluelighttt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Appologies for the retarded username, but I am 25 and have been smoking daily for 7 years, and my use prior to that was occasional..
> 
> I live in Australia and therefore mix/spin my BONGS with tobacco at a ratio of max. 60-70% weed which i think is making it harder to quit.
> I used to smoke at least 3 grams of this per day, starting from the moment i woke up.  fuck i loved the wake n bake... This is up untill 2 (two!) days ago, when in a moment of disgusted self-realization i smahsed the bong and decided to try and quit the budds.. honestly i havnt achieved any of my dreams since i started smoking all day everyday.
> 
> but now im not sure where i found all that inner fortitude 2 days ago, and i wish i had some more if it right about now.... i have been exercizing and eating properly but life is still really difficult without my safety blanket of weed to dull reality.
> 
> the problem is i have heaps of budds and Not smoking them is just so difficult. thinking i might roll a joint out of keif/leaf so i can sleep easy for the next few nights
> 
> fuck i really need some advice guys from anybody that's been here and moved on!
> 
> Thanks and much love



Smoking with tobacco is going to make this experience a whole lot worse. A frieend of mine was in a simliar situation to u. He really loved cones and got some other smoking herbs to help break the habbit and ween him off the whole 'smoking process'. Smoking tobacco through ur pipe can help too. Its probably not a good idea to stop smoking everything at once. he did this so he could still hang with his crew. Its a bit much dumping everything in your life at once... To this day he has cut back from a daily smoker, to a once a week to a couple of times a month. He still enjoys herb, just his life revolves alot less around it..

It really depends on what kind of relationship u want with weed in the future. Some people quit cold turkey for a week, then treat themselves to a cone on the weekend. Then after a few weeks of this, go for two weeks etc. Its defaintly a drug of habbit, its so easy to light up and forget your worrys. Try only lighting up to reward urself for hard work or a big change. Give yourself small goals, reach them, and begin slowly to rebuild your life without the herb..

Please though, if u start to smoke again, drop the tobacco. Tobacco is highly addictive. Oh and last thought - dont ditch the weed, make some cannabutter and cookies for those days u want to treat urself!


----------



## FacedAgain

TheAgnostic said:


> I'm 17 and i've been smoking pot for 5 years now and i love it, but about a year ago i became addicted to opiates, it got to the point where i willingly went into an outpatient program. I had to stop smoking because they tested me, and eventually i kicked my opiate habit but to this day im still in rehab but i have always had the urge to smoke weed even through all the treatment and therapy, i feel like i can handle my pot use and it helps me with my severe depression, i really want to smoke again but if my parents find out im off to inpatient  should i just wait a year until im 18 or try to start using again... or not use at all for the rest of my life. help would be nice, thanks for listening bluelight.



Since you started at such a young age, i would say its about time you learnt to deal with life without substances. If u do smoke, smoke with friends while u are out doing something fun or entertaining. Not with a dvd infront of the tv, you can do that sober. U gotta start respecting the herb, understand it, then you can try and integrate it into your life if u still wish... Just cause u dont go into WD or have massive swings while smoking, doesnt mean it isnt working away at your phsyce and building up walls and other barriars that are going to effect your mental state in the long run.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm a few days out. Figured I might as well add it to everything else I'm quitting and with the irregular amount of water I've been taking in (manual labor at over 100 degrees F), perhaps it will flush it anyway. 
Have cheated, a lil at parties or what not, but not everyday most of the day anyone.
I have money stashed and I COULD get some and have SORTA tried but our Anniv. is coming up soon and I should try to save so I at least have something for the one I love...
It hard though. I seem to drink more.
I work REALLY hard all day in the heat and I wanna relax...alcohol (not a fan actually) or weed (illegal and I'm looking for a job and everyone drug tests. 
So idk if you can call that "quitting". But at night laying in bed, not sleeping, overstressed and the kpins the dr gave me not helping... would be nice.
I try to avoid BL more, causes me to want it more. Watching Intervention does too....
Always used to do that opiated or stoned. 
Watched it sober tonight and made a half ass attempt to find some.
Habit I guess.


----------



## Jabberwocky

FacedAgain said:


> Since you started at such a young age, i would say its about time you learnt to deal with life without substances. If u do smoke, smoke with friends while u are out doing something fun or entertaining. Not with a dvd infront of the tv, you can do that sober. U gotta start respecting the herb, understand it, then you can try and integrate it into your life if u still wish... Just cause u dont go into WD or have massive swings while smoking, doesnt mean it isnt working away at your phsyce and building up walls and other barriars that are going to effect your mental state in the long run.



depressing but true words. but its a really hard habit to break- i've been toking pretty much whenever i'm alone, but rarely socially, for as long as i remember. its a hard habit to break, especially when you can kid yourself into thinking its not a problem cos weed is a soft drug... and if your life is actually going just great, so you haven't lost anything to it. 

i'll be reading this thread with interest, i really need to quit!


----------



## qwe

if drug testing is the reason you're quitting and you're worried about willpower,

i'd reccomend seeing if JWH blends like K2 are legal in your locality

it works, it's a cannabinoid.  it is shorter and a bit trippier in some ways


----------



## FacedAgain

chinup said:


> depressing but true words. but its a really hard habit to break- i've been toking pretty much whenever i'm alone, but rarely socially, for as long as i remember. its a hard habit to break, especially when you can kid yourself into thinking its not a problem cos weed is a soft drug... and if your life is actually going just great, so you haven't lost anything to it.
> 
> i'll be reading this thread with interest, i really need to quit!



i guess some things can be taken for granted. if this shit was legal there would be no such problem. go to your local cofee shop and meet likeminded people. smoking alone, with no stimuli my mind will play tricks on me.


----------



## DocLucid

for some reason i just cant stop smoking weed on a daily basis.  i find it more addictive than any other drug.  i use to be addicted to heroin but it had such a negative effect on my life that i really had no choice but to stop.  the problem i find with weed is that it doesnt disrupt my life to the point where i can no longer function.. so its too easy for me to rationalize smoking.  i just think "what the hell, its not a big deal."  i do want to stop though and i can usually make it 2 or 3 days before cracking and going totally insane and smoking again.  how do you guys go about stopping?


----------



## weekend addiction

DocLucid said:


> how do you guys go about stopping?



Excellent question. I have no good answers because nothing has worked for me.


----------



## Chainer

JWH-018 helped me stop, but now I'm smokin that instead!!! =P

It's really just willpower.  If you need to quit you need to realize you are going to be bored for the next week and your lifestyle will change a bit.


----------



## rollingstoned!

"If you need to quit you need to realize you are going to be bored for the next week and your lifestyle will change a bit." This is truth.

Fish oil (anything with omegas 3 and 6 will do), L-tryptophan, and vitamins help ease withdrawal and getting to sleep.


----------



## jdjack27

*Taking Control*

I feel like weed is taking control of my life .. yet I don't care and don't want to stop because I love the feeling of being high. What do I do?


----------



## dragonslayer428

Weigh the pro's and con's of smoking weed.  If it is interfering with your life in any way, then you know you need to stop.  If it is 'controlling' your life, like you say it is, then you probably need to take a break.

Need more details though.  How is it controlling your life?


----------



## Chainer

JD - didn't you just get temp banned for starting up to many threads? :/

Anyway, check out the Cannabis Quitting Thread aka I need a break.  The advice in that thread is likely the advice you will receive here.

Merged.


----------



## lovechild89

TO be able to quite you need a reason you believe is worth it. Quitting to save money is one of the hardest things to do, because you spend all your money on it because you think it's worth it. Or need it to sleep/eat/take away pain.

I've tried so many times and failed, but really your will must be to quit, not just your mind.

Ehh, I'm on vacation in Japan so I haven't smoked for 4 days. It's soooo hard to sleep, and I'm actually eating way less. It's the cleanest I've been for 3 years. I miss mary-jane! I wanna go back to Cali !!


----------



## Tripman

*Quitting Weed*

Hi guys.

A fair few of the regulars in here will know me, or at least the CD Social crew.

I am quitting weed, my girlfriend has asked me to because she thinks I have anger problems. I am also being told I'm probably bipolar or psychotic...

This is a thread for some love, peace and soul for me...

ANy hints or tips for quitting?

I threw out my bong. Only problem is that since then I've eaten Benzo;s galore.

Sigh.

Trip.


----------



## DeucalionAH

Well, it's nice of you as a boyfriend to quit smoking for your girlfriend. I would do it for mine but she doesn't care if I smoke or not haha I have found myself in similar shoes before, though. I think the best thing is just to go to some places you haven't been in awhile or go see a movie. Since the "withdraw" from weed is mild at it's worst, the important thing is to get pot off of your mind. You could read a good book, exercise, or really anything. Jus try to avoid being around it and being alone with nothing to do. it will creep into your mind and just keep getting worse.  This is what has worked for me, other than just being out of weed.

Hope it works out!


----------



## subopm420

Quit the girlfriend, not the weed haha :D

Seriously, though, that's like the opposite of what my girl tells me.  When she sees my famous temper coming out she's like 'Go smoke a bowl right now'. If I've run out she will go buy it for me.


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^had to quit a few months ago because of proby...basically, i did it by switching to alcohol and ciggies, though im not suggesting that for you....the other thing that helped me was getting out and doing stuff, not staying at home...the first month was hard, but at this point i dont even want to smoke, weed just tastes gross to me


----------



## 100mgbluepill

The worst part for me quiting smoking was the boredom... I would usually get stoned and play a video game, the guitar or just socialize etc. When i have quit (done this multiple times after smoking a quarter a day for 4+ months) I just found other things to occupy my time. If your girlfriend is serious about you quitting then tell her she better make up to you with time in the room. I always found that fucking would take anything off my mind, even withdraws from opiates.


----------



## Tripman

Funny part is that now she's dumped me because of my anger issues.


----------



## subopm420

Fuck, man, that sucks ass.  Sorry to hear it.  Find yourself a girl who is going to accept you for you.


----------



## 100mgbluepill

Fuck her, smoke a blunt and cut your losses. There will always be someone better, dont forget that.


----------



## Pillthrill

*
Bold* and _Italics_ to help you get an idea of my post without having to read it all. 

Ok, hi all
I'm back. I've cleaned up my act with all the other drugs, so now weed has hit the list. 
*I'm going to have trouble quitting because*usually I'm stoned when I'm at home on my bed, and that is where I spend a lot of time, watching TV or on the computer because that is where the bf is as well, gaming or working. And often I will use it when I'm stressed, to help me sleep or I have a horrible migraine headache I can't get over and think about the pain constantly. It takes my mind off it. So I do also* use it medicinally as well as for recreation. 
*
*I need to stop because *I'm going to school and I'll be looking for a "professional" job soon, not that everywhere else doesn't _drug test._ But the stress of messing up trying to fake a drug test is too much, not to mention I could *ruin some opportunities if I mess it up*. I'd rather just know. 
(ok, strange analogy but its like wondering if your pregnant but not knowing for sure kind of stress, that is the only thing I can relate it too, perhaps it is the _impact positive or negative that might have on your life r_elating to what you want). 
*
I should be* working harder on finishing with school, stats and computer program homework. That is what I SHOULD be doing if I was working 100% towards my goals...with cleaning and home improvement on the side... 
*But I'm a stoner, I don't really want to do those things, nor really have the motivation to do them. My motivation is to be stoned and MAYBE do them.  

I know what I SHOULD be doing and how I get there but how do I get the MOTIVATION to go so over the MOTIVATION to go get stoned. *"Keep your eyes on the prize, isn't really working with this serious case of_ senoritis _I have right now.

My plan is to quit on the 1st of September, continue smoking until then, but Wed quit cold turkey._Seroquel to help me sleep, and Kpins for anxiety.._.they are legal and scripted to me so, it doesn't matter if I take them. They are _tools, I should maybe use them if I want or need to. _ 
*
My concerns *are my* habituation and "craving*" but its all mental, which actually its always been the *mental *and not physical that got me with drugs. Also, I have an *special occasion to do something I really love doing stoned coming up *on the 18th, I'm going to try not to cheat, with just a hit or 2.


----------



## DeucalionAH

Hey man, maybe it's for the best. It has to suck now and I'm sorry to hear that but there are always others. Hell, my girlfriend is from Switzerland! Just get out there and do your thing. The next relationship will come when you are least expecting it. Until then, enjoy you weed! haha

Keep your chin up!


----------



## Life Of A Killer

subopm420 said:


> Fuck, man, that sucks ass.  Sorry to hear it.  Find yourself a girl who is going to accept you for you.



give her a good whack up side the fuckin head


----------



## !_MDMA_!

Tripman said:


> Funny part is that now she's dumped me because of my anger issues.



the fuck? who does that? still quitting?


----------



## FacedAgain

hey man, we are hear to help. let us know whats going on. breaking up with a girl is tough at the best of times!


----------



## FacedAgain

If you are in no rush to quit, think about scaling things back a whole lot first. Only smoke weekends, and only after u have finished study. Go back to basics. You just need to feel like u have the ability to overcome bordem without it.. if sitting on your bed makes u crave, go out and do some exercise, get another hobby like an aquarium. Make the most of your time off from weed, not just sitting around waiting to get high.


----------



## plantman

*Advice*



> how do you guys go about stopping?



I'm 22 and have smoked almost everyday since I was 13. I conciously gave up for the first time ever (as in I could smoke but didn't) in May this year. To do it, I locked my weed in my car to stop me slipping at 10pm into grabbing my papers and making a joint. By me having to make a reasonably big effort to go and fetch my weed it was easier to give up. I also bought an add on for GTA4 which gave me something to do instead. The first few days were shit, mainly because I couldn't sleep, but after a while it is worth it (partly just to dream again). This was also made easier by the fact that I had impending exams, which was the reason to give up in the first place. It was quite cool feeling more energetic and my concentration improved pretty quickly.

But... then once exams were done and dusted I slipped back to my old ways. I've only got a couple of grams left now and that's going to be the last for a while. I say this because SWIM had grown it but isn't anymore. I don't know anywhere else to get it so I'll be forced to go cold turkey again. So in answer to the quote - if you're serious it would seem like a pretty good idea to delete your dealer's number, because as we all know, it's just too easy to give in and get stoned again.


----------



## junkie skumbag

ive been smokin eveery day for about 4 years with ALOT of tabboco i just thought i cant hurt to have a break for a week or 2.. its been 2 days seince ive had a cone im getting angry with people really easley (but i think its dew to the tabboco)im getin very fidgety but i am much more motavatited....i just have a ciggie and that mildley clams down the cravings for a while so im jus gonna do that when im really jonezing...also its very VERY VERY hard not to have a cone or buy a few buds when they are being dangled in your face....


----------



## weekend addiction

Just hide that shit better!!!


----------



## Chainer

merging into quitting thread


----------



## Xtcpill69

I have smoked weed every day since I was 14 I am now 19 since the last 4 months I only smoke at weekends I don't feel the need to weekdays I feel 100% better I used to be very paranoid all the time and mumble when I speak I still mumble but I am not paranoid at all so I think I'll just stick to weekends.


----------



## Damien

(Recruiting) Online cannabis treatment


----------



## weekend addiction

For those who are quitting: force yourself to excercise your ass off. Not just bullshit excercise. Do housework and shit. Also put away all your paraphenalia and clean up your smoking area. Anything that reminds you of smoking just put it up in the closet.


----------



## Pillthrill

^yup, that's what I did. Put it away in the closet. My smoking area was my bed, so not much I can do there. But I think I have nailed down a job that it won't really matter at...BUT I may stay clean just in case, also just in case I hate the job and I'll have my degree and I KNOW they will test me at certain jobs. Although I have a way to fake it, I'd rather not HAVE to. 

8 days out and I think I'm ok. I drink more and pop my scripts more when I try to quit. I need to learn to relax without the weed!


----------



## FacedAgain

Ive always done weights at the gym. a fast metabolism will help u eat, sleep and relax. try some form of meditation... yoga..


----------



## iskalla

hey everyone, its me for the 1000ths time, trying to quit weed. i have already cut down on it in the past months. i think i havent bought weed for 3 or 4 months. yet theres still plenty of opportunies for me to smoke due to the crowds i hang out with. 

had another bad experience yesterday. im on vaccation, havent smoked for at least two weeks and was actually pretty happy about it. i was invited to a party and i knew there would be some great bud and i was really excited to smoke. i drank four beers, had a good time, i was socializing with everyone and having fun. i was even making conversation with a girl (no intentions, i have a gf; its just good for the ego). so then i go out to smoke up. i took a few big hits of the blunt and the quality of the weed just blew my away. i felt dizzy, i was coughing and i knew i just made a mistake.

on my way back to the party i had already lost it. i felt detached from the whole situation, feelings of extreme depersonalisation swept over me. i didnt feel like myself anymore. people were talking to me and i could barely put together what they were saying. my answers were  incoherent, akward bullshit topped off with a stupid laugh. gone was my wit and ability to make conversation. i didnt even look at the girl i was previously talking to for the rest of the night. i just sat on the couch, hoping noone would talk to me and thus diverting attention towards me and my pathetic state. i really hated myself in that situation. i was having so much fun before i smoked and now i was just this silent, akward, weird guy sitting on the couch unable to talk to anyone without crapping my pants.

it was a situation were i swore again, like i have many times, to stay away from weed in the future. weed may work out for some people but it certainly doesnt for me. the problem is that i always come back to it. i might not be a daily smoker but its still a habit and one i have maintained for almost 8 years. even these overwhelmingly negative experiences arent enough to put me off the drug.

smoking weed occasionally doesnt work. i have to quit completely for at least two years. im starting right now. ill let you know how it goes. no more pot for two years, here it goes. next joint i smoke, if i ever decide to smoke again will be on september 11th 2012. next opporunity i have to smoke pot i will say "no thanks, i dont smoke". and its going to feel great. and im going to have a much better time than if i did smoke pot. i will make new friends who dont smoke pot, i will spend more time with the people i care about, i will do better in university, i will discover new hobbies, travel, etc etc. pot is no longer going to stand in my way of happiness, its just myself now. i can do it. i have to do it. 8 years is already too long.




heres a potential recap of what could have happened last night if i hadnt smoked that blunt:

arrive at party
drink some beers
talk to people
have a good time
DONT SMOKE A BLUNT
drink some more
joke around
show the group some cool (drinking) games i know (didnt have the balls to bust them out)
have a good old drunken conversation with someone
make a good impression on people
make friends
feel good about myself



heres what happned:

arrive at party
drink some beers
talk to people
have a good time
SMOKE A BLUNT
feel miserable
feel detached
feel paranoid to talk to anyone
leave a bad impression
dont make friends
feel shitty about myself
write retarded rant on internet forum


people say i have my life together. i have a supportive family, a loving girlfriend, a fullfilling hobby and a promising carreer ahead of me. the only thing bothering me about myself is my addiction to pot and the way it subtely but surely affects my life. its time to quit for good.


----------



## yokeface

hi all iv been reading all the good advise in this tread the past two days iv been smoking  for ten years plus,but have desided its time i stop problly not for good but at least 3/4 months .today is the day wish me luck


----------



## DoseMeHomie

JWH, anyone know what the official results are, ive heard speculation that it may be toxic or cancerous.


----------



## weekend addiction

DoseMeHomie said:


> JWH, anyone know what the official results are, ive heard speculation that it may be toxic or cancerous.



The official results are that weed is so much better so why smoke nasty incense...


----------



## DoseMeHomie

weekend addiction said:


> The official results are that weed is so much better so why smoke nasty incense...



I'm talking about toxicity and carcinogenic properties... I'm not asking if it's better than weed.


----------



## rockstarbliss

I've been trying to quit since I first started smoking the ganja back in highschool, sad to say I haven't been able to successfully do so, then again I haven't been giving it my full effort, it's just too much fire here in California.


----------



## infectedmushroom

I need a break. From now until 1st october, i'll only smoke moderately at night. 

From the 2nd of october thru to 2nd november, no smoking at all until exams are done. 8)


----------



## Jibult

[there's no *tl;dr*, sorry ]

So I'm ~36 hours into cold turkey sobriety.

Was smoking .5g-3g a day for God knows how long, taking 50-100mg diphenhydramine before bed every night for about 7 weeks, and drinking between half of 1-3 40oz's of random cheap beers (not malt liquor) a day since mid-summer. I've done this cold turkey quit before with much success. This time, however, I think I managed to just freak myself out.

Here's the situation: I'm laying in bed, stone-cold sober, listening to a hypnotherapy track to help induce sleep and controlling my breath for 10 second inhales and 10 second exhales. This sleep exercise is not new to me, it's just not as effective as drugs. Anyways..

After about 10 minutes of this I started having closed-eye visuals. Nothing detailed, but nothing I can ignore either. It's like a wave of light collapsing inwards on itself from all angles... kind of like the opposite motion of the ripple-effect a rock thrown into a body of water would create, but with non-existent light. It has nothing to do with a dream-like state either, because I'm now wide awake and every time I close my eyes I see the "reversed ripple of light."

The light's intense but not painful. It keeps my mind stimulated enough to deny any possibility of sleep.

Has anyone else ever had this happen in response to a several-substance-cold-turkey quit? If possible, how do you stop it from happening? I haven't ever experienced this before whilst sober and it's kind of 'noiding me out... I honestly think it might be diphenhydramine withdrawal, but as I don't know much about that sleep-aid's addiction potential I really have no clue.

Any input's appreciated. Sleeping's my favorite part of the day and it seems like my body was made not to be able to naturally get any.


----------



## noysy

*Everything pot*

Hi guys, ive made a thread not for sympathy but for 100% help. Anyway I have being addicted
To pot for about 8 years I havnt gone a day without a bong, simply I
Want to give up this habbit very badly.

I have lost my friends my family and myself, I would say im a heavy smoker
Going through a half bag in 4 days I wouldnt call economical smoking. This is
Were my problem is, Ill say I want to quit and will for half a day 
Than I will get home and all I think about is pot, not bills, friends and family but dropping everything for a hit of pot

Has anyone else felt the same? and how did u treat the habbit


----------



## Newbierock

Not quite 8 years, 5 yeas of daily toking for me. And I know what you mean about saying you'll quit in the morning then smoking up when you get home. =/

But the truth is man, theres no special instant fix. You just gotta not hit the bong for a while y'kow? once you've gone 2-3 days it's the easiest thing in the world. The only real negative effects are the lack of appetite/sleep which compared to what you could be going through is nothing.


----------



## Chainer

merging with Quitting Cannabis / I need a break


----------



## ABCDFG I Ate The E

cold turkey quit basiclly all drugs.
ive been sober 8 days from everything exceeept

2 days ago (sat night) i had plans to go to a rave and roll/do some kind of drug

couldnt even find the rave.. so was basiclly still sober.
smoked some legal herb the whole night, then in the morning i smoked 2 bowls of some real good middies.
i was sooo ripped from that shit but yeah im sober again and still count myself clean

weed im definitely quitting for myself and other reasons (probation, piss tests, parents)

im still gonna drink every now in then and maybe do some stimulants (adderall ritalin etc)

but definitely the longer you go the easier it gets.  hope to stay sober at least 6 months without hardly smoking (like maybe doing some drug on the weekend once a week, and thats it)


----------



## burn out

*just wanted to say i pretty much completely recovered from cannabis*

a few years ago i quit a heavy daily marijuana habit that had been ongoing for years. afterward, i suffered from a number of residual affects including postural orthostatic hypotenstion (extreme racing heart whenever i went from sitting to standing, lying down to sitting or even just taking a deep breath sometimes), stomach problems, anxiety, paranoia, panic attacks, heavy cough and phlegm and a constant "burnt out" dull feeling in my mind like i was still stoned. these effects persisted to one degree or another for quite some time and i remember posting a lot about them and how i believed the damage was permanent. 

anyway, i just wanted to let everyone know that i have essentially completely recovered aside from some minor things like my lungs still not 100% as healthy as they were beforehand. but i guess that's to be expected, especially when you consider my gravity bong binges that went on for many months. 

unfortunately, all is not well at the moment because i got addicted to benzodiazepines and am currently dealing with the withdrawal from those. but i did want to give an update on the cannabis situation.


----------



## acidicweed_69

good to hear dude, hopefully people never get to that heavy state of use but good to hear recovery is possible for those that do


----------



## undertoker

So how long did it take from the time you stopped for the residual effects to completely disappear?


----------



## TheAppleCore

I remember seeing your posts awhile back, and appreciating the more cautious perspective on cannabis that you offered. It is often treated like food or water -- but it should not be.

Glad to see that you're on the road to good health!


----------



## 8L4YN3

burn out said:


> a few years ago i quit a heavy daily marijuana habit that had been ongoing for years. afterward, i suffered from a number of residual affects including postural orthostatic hypotenstion (extreme racing heart whenever i went from sitting to standing, lying down to sitting or even just taking a deep breath sometimes), stomach problems, anxiety, paranoia, panic attacks, heavy cough and phlegm and a constant "burnt out" dull feeling in my mind like i was still stoned. these effects persisted to one degree or another for quite some time and i remember posting a lot about them and how i believed the damage was permanent.
> 
> anyway, i just wanted to let everyone know that i have essentially completely recovered aside from some minor things like my lungs still not 100% as healthy as they were beforehand. but i guess that's to be expected, especially when you consider my gravity bong binges that went on for many months.
> 
> unfortunately, all is not well at the moment because i got addicted to benzodiazepines and am currently dealing with the withdrawal from those. but i did want to give an update on the cannabis situation.



I feel for you dude the withdrawal from benzos is FUCKED!


----------



## burn out

undertoker said:


> So how long did it take from the time you stopped for the residual effects to completely disappear?



 it took about 4 years.


----------



## Chainer

merged with Quitting thread as it fits the theme there, as well as being inspirational for other fellow BLers looking to get clean.


----------



## weekend addiction

Anyone know any good supplements just to deal with the general boredom\anxiety of no weed?


----------



## Serious

So I've been weed free for exactly a month already, I feel great. My head is clear and my thinking is much better. 

I am going to copy/paste the primary reason of why I quit (posted this on GrassCity). I just wanted to know if you guys experienced the same thing I did... I don't know why this happened and really would like to find out why. 


Here it is: 

When I first started smoking, It was an *amazing* experience. Not just the body high, but the head high as well. I would get the frame vision thing and I would be in deep thought, about life and stuff like that. I could think clearer and with more reason. Music sounded AMAZING, and I enjoyed EVERYTHING about smoking weed. At first I would smoke only once a week and just a few hits would be enough... Gradually, I started smoking almost every day, and the high became different. The body high was still there, but the head high completely changed. The more I smoked, the more stupid I felt when I smoked. I had a hard time concentrating, was not creative anymore and couldn't think like I used to back when I blazed only occasionally. Music didn't sound as good as it used to, but still better than sober. It just seems as if all the magic with weed has been lost for me. I do enjoy the body high very much, but I just can't stand feeling stupid and slow for hours. I wish I could get that feeling back again.

Anyone else experience this as well?


----------



## ecstasyboy717

*Done smoking*

I'm making the decision to quit smoking for a long time after having a super panic attack yesterday. I thought i was going to die. I have a huge tolerance for weed now i don't even get high anymore. every time i smoke now i just get panicky. So goodbye weed.


----------



## Jibult

YEAh!




*NSFW*:


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

well you call yourself ecstacy boy,  ecstacy ruined pot for me for awhile


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

good luck man. i quit for the same reason. causing too much anxiety. but ive been done with smoking and its great. ihate the routine of a pothead. everything revolves around toking up. but i will toke up today and watch jackass 3d!


----------



## weekend addiction

I've cut back a lot for similar reasons. Also its fucking up my memory... I smoke half as much as I used to just a couple weeks ago... My goal is to cut this amount in half and then I will be happy.


----------



## Chainer

merged into quitting thread


----------



## ecstasyboy717

Well it's not the rolls that have been fucking with my anxiety. It's the pot I used to be able to smoke and do x and be fine. but now the weed just causes too much anxiety for me. It has also fucked with my short and long term memory.


----------



## MasterSplinter

*Finally Quittin*

Its been 3 days.

Mind you I have smoked for the past 4 years basically twice daily...I have no limit on the amount of weed I am able to smoke if you know what I mean.

Even now I still got an oz of prime blue dream sittin in my drawer....I picked it up from the Dispensery in a very legal manner.

Yet my motivation for basically all 2010 has been uglier then ground zero on 9/12/2001... I literally accomplished NOTHING this year.

I dont blame weed entirely since me and MJ have a beautiful love for one another...but since Ive quit I feel more alert and less bored...

My routine for the last 3 months literally consited of this:

-wake up at 1:00pm
-Smoke a bowl and check my facebook 9x
-eat lunch and get lazy
-spend a few hours on FL 9 makin beatz
-smoke a blunt
-watch a movie
-check my facebook again
-smoke a bowl
-stay up till 3:00am makin more beats

-wash rinse repeat


Ive tried to quit several times ad it usually lasts 2-3 days...I always cave...but im tryin real hard not to do such a thing this time...stayin busy is the key...

sigh


----------



## jamesmartin

How do you get your money ? That's what I want to know !

^ that's a prett nice , easy goin life u have there mate .

You could prolly carry on smoking , or maybe just take abreak.

Just get a gf and a job and u will be alot happier . Ohhh and excersise


----------



## desaparecidos

i say you finish what you got....then give it a break for a little while, quitting is such a strong word


----------



## TheRockster69

Like if you need to quit to actually get out of house do it... Otherwise, learn to motivate yourself baked, to go out of the house or your room...


----------



## purple_cloud

We have a megathread for this...merged.


----------



## ParalyticSHOCK

*I don't know if I can smoke anymore...*

So, I used to love getting stoned. Like, I would gladly get absolutely destroyed. When people quit out, I would continue smoking until I was probably borderline mentally handicapped from being so high.

Lately though, every time I smoke I get paranoid. I suffer anxiety attacks, I feel detached from everything. I really almost trip out.  I used to love getting high and now it almost fills me with dread even thinking about hitting a bowl, blunt, or bong because my weed highs have changed so much and become unpleasant.

I did use psychedelics often and I notice this started happening after I experienced what I could only call Ego Death on a high dose of acid.  Suddenly my highs are less clearheaded. I'm rendered retarded from just a few hits of weed, but without the wonderful feeling of being high. (I know that doesn't make sense but it's the only way I can describe it.)

Has anyone else experienced something like this? And does anyone have any suggestions to help fix my weed highs? I really don't want to give up good old Mary Jane.


----------



## PoOkIeHeAd

its hopeless so just move on is the best advice i can offer. i am familiar with this and in all cases one was never able to "enjoy" the high again after the corner was crossed. strangely there is no going back even after years have gone by.  so yeah it is what it is.  dont get the idea of taking benzos to counter anxiety just to smoke as that is just a real slippery slope.

ooooooh the humanity, i mean anxiety.... to hell w/ it


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Yes and I only managed to get over it by smoking more but doing so is incompatible with working a 9-5


----------



## Rondeau

i think i'm experiencing the same thing as you are. i rarely enjoy weed as it makes me incredibly anxious, even off a single hit. however, if it's an indica dominant strain, i'm good to go. unfortunately, i don't have that sort of luxury, so i've effectively stopped smoking. every so often i'll take a hit if it's awkward to refuse it. im not upset about it; it saves money and honestly is probably for the best. plus, if i get high, forget about being social (like at a party). it's not happening.

the only bad part of this is when a friend asks me, "hey do you wanna hang out" which means smoke and i'll end up not hanging out with them, and if i do i'll end up being that sober guy.

i blame this on amphetamine abuse and smoking too much. 

right now i'm laying off the weed (i still do psychedelics) in hopes that the magic will return. that's likely the best advice you can get.

i guess this means we're growing up?


----------



## freehugs

Wait two weeks and then smoke a blunt with a half gram of hash in it.  You will be so baked you can't even imagine.


----------



## dcraver877

and so paranoid he'll be hiding under his bed....


----------



## ecstasyboy717

Very true ^^^ don't encourage him to smoke more if he's experiencing anxiety/panic attacks because it will just make it worse. I know this from personal experience.


----------



## Damien

It is what it is man. Just look at the bright side, you'll be saving money, your health and you might just find some new activities to enjoy. Bud isn't going anywhere any time soon so just take a break and try it again when you're ready.


----------



## plantman

I quit from smoking everyday for years ~ a month ago. Didn't have any chance to smoke but still wanted to. After 2 weeks I spent 10 days on a meditation retreat learning to meditate and realising that I didn't need weed as much as I thought I did. It really helped me and I met someone else there who was quitting from a much worse habit than myself and they also found it really useful. If you want to quit but feel like you can't, I'd really recommend taking a course in vipassana meditation (http://www.dhamma.org/). It's not religious and it's free (yes free!) for 10 days of food and accomodation. If you find it useful you can make a donation to help others but there's absolutely no pressure to do so. Hope no one considers this spamming, just feel compelled to try and help. http://www.vridhamma.org/Vipassana-Meditation-and-Drug-Addiction.aspx Here's a specific link about vipassana and drug addiction which you might find interesting. 

Since doing it, the world seems really fresh and it's like seeing things for the first time again.


----------



## Monkeybizness

Just take a break.  Remember all tho harmless its still pretty powerful . Mj is the only thing that gives me paranoia (sometimes) matter fact me and my bf burned some new bud we got yesterday and I got freaking paranoid lol I just laugh it off and ignore it. I always say drugs are mental so just put your mind in a good place.  Also I find there are two types of potheads the actives and inactive,  some ppl get stoned and cant move from the couch(inactive). THERE IS NOTHING I CANT DO HIGH. I like to smoke and work,  cook when stoned, read an article when high.  I can socialize fine . Get out there and do things when stoned its better then staying home staring at the tv (sad and boring) next time you smoke you should plan something out, ,, say go to the mall look around grab sum food and ENJOY YOUR HIGH. don't waste it.  Being locked up in the house high creeps me out


----------



## snakesintrees

Monkeybizness said:


> Just take a break.  Remember all tho harmless its still pretty powerful . Mj is the only thing that gives me paranoia (sometimes) matter fact me and my bf burned some new bud we got yesterday and I got freaking paranoid lol I just laugh it off and ignore it. I always say drugs are mental so just put your mind in a good place.  Also I find there are two types of potheads the actives and inactive,  some ppl get stoned and cant move from the couch(inactive). THERE IS NOTHING I CANT DO HIGH. I like to smoke and work,  cook when stoned, read an article when high.  I can socialize fine . Get out there and do things when stoned its better then staying home staring at the tv (sad and boring) next time you smoke you should plan something out, ,, say go to the mall look around grab sum food and ENJOY YOUR HIGH. don't waste it.  Being locked up in the house high creeps me out



100% agreed.


----------



## ParalyticSHOCK

Thanks for the replies guys, and thanks for all the advice too!

I suppose the best thing I can do is take a break then. I do hope I can get over the anxiety someday, but I guess it's really not the end of the world if I can't! :D

Time to find other ways to occupy my time for a while, and I'll try again with the old girl sometime in the future. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Chainer

ParalyticSHOCK said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, and thanks for all the advice too!
> 
> I suppose the best thing I can do is take a break then. I do hope I can get over the anxiety someday, but I guess it's really not the end of the world if I can't! :D
> 
> Time to find other ways to occupy my time for a while, and I'll try again with the old girl sometime in the future.
> 
> Much appreciated.



This is a good idea.  Glad you came to this conclusion.

Merging with Quitting thread.


----------



## stonerish

I quit!

I smoked once yesterday...

and thats it...its over

at least until after new years...ill reevaluate then, but its just not worth it....

Hopefully i make it through the WD ok, they tend to hit me pretty hard...cigs are no problem for me...but weed is a whole different story...fuck psychology


----------



## Serious

Serious said:


> So I've been weed free for exactly a month already, I feel great. My head is clear and my thinking is much better.
> 
> I am going to copy/paste the primary reason of why I quit (posted this on GrassCity). I just wanted to know if you guys experienced the same thing I did... I don't know why this happened and really would like to find out why.
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> When I first started smoking, It was an *amazing* experience. Not just the body high, but the head high as well. I would get the frame vision thing and I would be in deep thought, about life and stuff like that. I could think clearer and with more reason. Music sounded AMAZING, and I enjoyed EVERYTHING about smoking weed. At first I would smoke only once a week and just a few hits would be enough... Gradually, I started smoking almost every day, and the high became different. The body high was still there, but the head high completely changed. The more I smoked, the more stupid I felt when I smoked. I had a hard time concentrating, was not creative anymore and couldn't think like I used to back when I blazed only occasionally. Music didn't sound as good as it used to, but still better than sober. It just seems as if all the magic with weed has been lost for me. I do enjoy the body high very much, but I just can't stand feeling stupid and slow for hours. I wish I could get that feeling back again.
> 
> Anyone else experience this as well?



It's been well over a month already.

^^ I still want to find out why this started happening though... 
I have tried a one month tbreak, and another 3 month break with no success...


----------



## stonerish

Serious said:


> It's been well over a month already.
> 
> ^^ I still want to find out why this started happening though...
> I have tried a one month tbreak, and another 3 month break with no success...



The magic wont come back.

If anything, you will get anxiety and paranoia increasing in frequency when you smoke...

I'd say savor the fact that you now have money and time to devote to other pursuits...

As for the cause, Have you mixed weed with any psychedelics or other drugs?


----------



## Serious

Nope, never. I have never done any other psychedelics...

My drug list.

1. Weed
2. Alcohol
3. Cigs (I quit a year and a half ago)
4. Oxycontin (only did it about 15 times or so, and I quit that too recently)

Oh and I've tried Kpins and Lorazepam once...

That's it.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

RedRum OG said:


> i could smoke the dankiest skankiest weed and feel very unsatisfied. plus my guy started getting vicodin again so i figured i could use that instead yum yum. (dont worry i know how to use without getting addicted)



I hate it when people say this.


----------



## Roger&Me

^lol me too. Its what people say right before they get addicted.


----------



## weekend addiction

Roger&Me said:


> ^lol me too. Its what people say right before they get addicted.



Reminds me of a richard pryor quote. "You cant get addicted to no coke. I know niggers been snorting coke every day for 15 years, and they ain't addicted."


----------



## Serious

stonerish said:


> The magic wont come back.
> 
> If anything, you will get anxiety and paranoia increasing in frequency when you smoke...
> 
> I'd say savor the fact that you now have money and time to devote to other pursuits...
> 
> As for the cause, Have you mixed weed with any psychedelics or other drugs?



BTW, have you experienced something similar like this?


----------



## stonerish

Serious said:


> BTW, have you experienced something similar like this?




Yes.  Although my mixing it with psychs didn't help I'm sure...

Weed at first was a mind opening 'trip' easily comparable to low-moderate dose psychedelics...

now, its one of two things...

either a slightly pleasant buzz/numb feeling

or a psychotic and paranoid adventure...(especially with low tolerance)

I honestly don't know why I havnt really quit yet...I lasted 6 days...and here i am back at square one...although i seem to have cut back to only vaping once at night...

But weed is nowhere near as nice as it once was...its a detriment now

Hopefully come Thanksgiving, ill be starting a 6 week break...


----------



## Janja

PoOkIeHeAd said:


> its hopeless so just move on is the best advice i can offer. i am familiar with this and in all cases one was never able to "enjoy" the high again after the corner was crossed. strangely there is no going back even after years have gone by.  so yeah it is what it is.  dont get the idea of taking benzos to counter anxiety just to smoke as that is just a real slippery slope.
> 
> ooooooh the humanity, i mean anxiety.... to hell w/ it



I wouldn't say that in _all_ cases, after you go around the corner with marijuana, you cannot get pleasure from it some time down the road.

I for one am an example of an exception if this even _tends_ to be true. Back a few years ago, whenever I smoked I would get paranoid and would "trip out", but in a panicked way (sometimes actually getting real panic attacks). I came back to the ganja soul after a couple years and an opioid addiction, and found it felt GREAT again. Great.

I'd say take a long break. Remember the effects of marijuana are fairly complex. It can be stimulating or have a more depressant effect, and it can feel different the very next day. It has so many active chemicals in it and they are all working in tandem to produce the "high". It is not like oxycodone in the sense that it doesn't produce a uniform experience no matter when you take it.

All this isn't even taking into account one's psychological makeup and health, which I think play a HUGE role in whether or not marijuana works out for someone. I was in a bad place when marijuana stopped working for me, and now, I'm in a much better place and have _rediscovered_ it.


----------



## Ninjetic

*Tolerance and my many attempts at taking a break/quitting*

So I've been trying to take a break from weed for what seems like forever
(The longest I've gone is maybe 3 weeks before blazing) the only problem is, as soon as I toke up again, my tolerance goes right back to where I was. I get high a fews times, then the fun stops. I weigh around a lean 124lbs, and somehow I need like 3 grams to get high. 
Whenever I get the urge to blaze, I take 500mg of niacin and the sensation it puts thru my system seems to be keeping me from blazing. 
The problem though is the dreams I keep having,
They're mostly dreams about drugs I haven't done in years, and ones I've never tried. These dreams really piss me off, I've been trying so hard to just take a break from blazing and now I'm having dreams about smoking opium and dmt? Never have I experienced either of these drugs, so how am I experiencing such awesomely mindfucking dreams? And to top it all off, the dream I had last night was the one to piss me off the most, I won weed and pure mdma on the price is right 
Ain't that some shit, waking up like that....shit sucks. My brain has drug envy
Any tips to make the dreams go away?


----------



## beta1

Ninjetic said:


> The problem though is the dreams I keep having,
> Any tips to make the dreams go away?



yeah the dreaming thing happens to alot of people when quitting pot (myself included). as for making it go away idk if there is anything out there that might help; for me it just took time, if you stay away from weed long enough, eventually the constant vivid dreaming stops.



> So I've been trying to take a break from weed for what seems like forever
> (The longest I've gone is maybe 3 weeks before blazing) the only problem is, as soon as I toke up again, my tolerance goes right back to where I was. I get high a fews times, then the fun stops. I weigh around a lean 124lbs, and somehow I need like 3 grams to get high.



you will have to take a much bigger break if you want to knock down your tolerance enough to not have it shoot back up after a few blazing seshs (start thinking in the range of at least 3-4 months).



> I won weed and pure mdma on the price is right



haha awesome


----------



## djstrip

Yea I know how you feel, sometimes it takes awhile for your tolerance to drop. You just have to stick it out and go for more time. The dreams never happened for me, but in the first few days sleeping and eating patterns are thrown off a bit.

-djstrip


----------



## AdidasOne456

Are you sure you NEED that much to get high? There for awhile i thought i needed to smoke 3+ bowls to get high. But then when i was running out i would only smoke one bowl and still feel it and it'd be pretty much just as good. I can have a pretty high tolerance too. But if i even go 1 week without... after that week, 1 bowl and i'm completely lit. You should try smoking less. Try having like one or two bowls then just wait awhile.. Maybe its all in your head.. 3grams is quite a bit..


----------



## Zoinky

The dreams are normal, when you go to bed high it stops your eyes from going into deep REM sleep which is when you dream.  Same thing happens to me, I usually love the dreams cause they are so vivid.  Also 3 grams to get high?  You smoking some low-grade bud?


----------



## DubNaut

You can always try switching up the strains and toking method, but I know when you get to smoking 3gs+ a day, it wont make much difference. 

I just recently stopped smoking for the same reason, Maybe those dreams are telling you to lay off the bud and space out some sober time with a dash of psychedelics!


----------



## Janja

Ninjetic said:


> So I've been trying to take a break from weed for what seems like forever
> (The longest I've gone is maybe 3 weeks before blazing) the only problem is, as soon as I toke up again, my tolerance goes right back to where I was. I get high a fews times, then the fun stops. *I weigh around a lean 124lbs, and somehow I need like 3 grams to get high. *
> Whenever I get the urge to blaze, I take 500mg of niacin and the sensation it puts thru my system seems to be keeping me from blazing.
> The problem though is the dreams I keep having,
> They're mostly dreams about drugs I haven't done in years, and ones I've never tried. These dreams really piss me off, I've been trying so hard to just take a break from blazing and now I'm having dreams about smoking opium and dmt? Never have I experienced either of these drugs, so how am I experiencing such awesomely mindfucking dreams? And to top it all off, the dream I had last night was the one to piss me off the most, I won weed and pure mdma on the price is right
> Ain't that some shit, waking up like that....shit sucks. My brain has drug envy
> Any tips to make the dreams go away?



There's no way... I mean I was a bit "more" chronic back when I was a teenager, but even now in my early twenties, if I have smoked weed continuously for a couple weeks or more, it's always only 1-2 held hits per "session". Then 4-6 sessions a day.

A half eighth of high-quality "headies" lasts me a little over a week.

That tolerance just sounds mammoth.


----------



## Raoul-Duke

3 grams just to feel high sounds kinda wack


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm not trying to boast or anything, I'm used to smoking a small ammount to get high. I really miss those days when 1/3 of a bowl could effect me, now its more like 4 bowls barely phase me. And even when I do actually get high, the buzz lasts around an hour then I'm back to baseline. 
This shit confuses me to all hell, I know thc is stored in fat cells, but its not like I went on a burger binge (I'm in the process of becoming a vegatarian) I guess I've never had enough fat on my body to store thc (sure made probation a breeze a few years back) now even getting high is tricky for me. 
Maybe I should go from daily smoking to weekly (like every Friday afternoon, that was my original regimen back when I started smoking)
Seriously, help me cut back how many bowls I smoke
Maybe a change in the route of administration would help? I only smoke handpipes these days. 
Maybe its time to buy a bong? Or a vape?


----------



## Chainer

----> Quitting mega thread


----------



## theotherwoman

I need a break cause i have no money and i'm not getting the effects i've used to get. And i really want it to feel like how it did before. I'm going to need to take a really long break but it's really hard cause i'm around smokers all the time.


----------



## day_trippa

So I've decided to take another break from weed.  I'm 22, been smoking pretty heavily for about 18 months, used to smoke after pilling when I was younger but moved into a house where I had a constant free supply then just ended up smoking all the time.  In that time I stopped taking pills and started taking psychedelics (Acid and Shrooms).  I stopped enjoying smoking a very long time ago, but its something that still occupies so much of my time and my life.  The longest break I've managed to take is 5 weeks but my moods just get out of control (I'm bipolar) and I always end up smoking, or taking another drug and then smoking, and fall back into the same habit.  I'm smoking much less than I used to but its still really interfering with my life.  I'm not being 1/10 as productive as if I were not smoking and there's a lot of things I really want to be doing with my life at the moment.  When I smoke I become really introverted and only ever talk to a few close friends

Smoking pot also really interferes with my sleep cycle.  Often I'll get high then not be able to get to sleep afterwards, just staring off into space.  Just got some sleeping pills so thats not been an issue for the last few weeks but can't stay on them for long.  When I take a break after smoking heavily I won't sleep for many days after I last smoked.  Really uncomfortable insomnia.

So why do I smoke?  It offers me no real benefits, I hate what it does to me and my life, it screws with my voice (I'm earn 50% of my income busking), it makes me really tired and irritable, and generally just makes me enjoy my life less.

My experience was psychedelics on the other hand, has been extremely valuable.  I've had a lot of really spiritual musical experiences on acid that have really added a lot of value to my life.  I can't take acid without smoking pot however.  Have tried but become really manic and agitated when I don't smoke while tripping.

So if I'm seriously going to take a break from weed I'm going to need to take a break from psychedelics as well.  I think its gonna need at least a 6 month break before I can trust myself to smoke again.

Now enters the dilemma of completely detoxing... I don't really drink, smoke a few cigarettes a day, which I'll try to quit as well.  I've done this before successfully for 5 weeks but I cycle in and out of pretty acute depression and have developed a pretty serious dependency on drugs to deal with my own moods and cycles.  So taking drugs out of the picture all together just makes me panic, and I end up breaking at some stage.

So I can see two options at this stage:  go on prescription meds and try quitting then, get myself some good pills (finally some great stuff around again!) and revert back into the trashbag lifestyle.  Replacing one bad habit with another but I was much more in control of my life when I was taking pills and not smoking weed.  Which is the more sensible option I wonder?  I'm unfortunately going to try the latter option as I just have this insane fear of taking mood-altering medication, like its going to kill my personality or something.

Maybe I'm just fucked up 

Anyway, wish me luck, gonna get out of the house and start enjoying life again.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Good luck day day_trippa.  I am your age too and have been smoking consistently for many months as well.  I >NEED< to stop because like everyone else, weed kills my productivity and makes me far too complacent.  I wake up depressed each morning because I AM depressed, but when I have weed I make the mistake of thinking that a wake and bake will do me good, when it doesn't.  It just starts my rumination that much earlier.  In addition, I have to start paying back my student loans within the next month and throwing, on average, about 100 dollars a month out the window is not kosher.

I have not smoked yesterday or today (ran out on Thurs & a friend blazed me down on Fri) and already I am feeling more aware of things and clearheaded.  I can't wait to see how I will feel in a month, given that my resolve holds.  Since starting puffing over five years ago I have taken a couple breaks for primarily money reasons that actually lasted 2-3 months.  Now that I recognize how much more I can self-actualize without chronic weed smoking I think it will be easier to stay strong.  If I happen to be in a situation where I am already out of the house and in a social setting, being offered weed, I will probably take 1 hit to be polite but not more than that.  1 hit gets me high nowadays, any more gets me _stoned_.  Which is nice, however it is a bad way to rationalize my use.

Before I resume I intend on investing in a vaporizer so I will be more prepared for responsible use in the future.


----------



## dailysmoker

*im addicted to marijuana*

i always heard it was impossible to become addicted to cannabis
well fuck, i shouldnt of trusted wherever i heard such things
ive been smoking daily for about 5 years now
wheres my first step to sobriety??
ive been trying to quit sine my second year of smoking, the weeds just usch a good quality and price
dirt cheap, almost everyone i know smokes

wheres my first step, i always end up finding a roach or bowl to resin toke
i cant go one day without running into it
so do i have to find somehwere else for awhile?


----------



## drzoidbergphd

i find that whenever weed is available, it's impossible for me to quit. though when i haven't gotten any it's not too big of a deal, i'm actually 2 weeks sober of all substances (save for alcohol on the weekends). my friends always respect a tolerance break though, and don't try to get me to smoke when i'm on one. if you have to go away for a week or two to stop smoking weed, and if you want to stop smoking weed, i do recommend going somewhere that you have no weed around you.


----------



## psychomimetic

You might find some useful info here- http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=476274


----------



## freehugs

Start hanging out with a group of friends that doesn't smoke.


----------



## fiendwithoutaface

if u really dont want to do it, just dont do it, ur only addicted in ur head, all mind games


----------



## slimvictor

I have been psychologically addicted to weed for about 25 years. 
I have stopped smoking for months at a time, and had almost a decade when I only smoked on weekends. But you can bet that I smoked every single weekend night! 

Self-control is the only answer.   You will have weed appear in your life, and you will have to turn it down. It's as simple (and difficult) as making a decision and sticking with it. 

That said, there are ways to make it easier on yourself.
This is coming from my experience, stopping smoking weed for at least 1 month each year, and usually 2+ months. This year, it was 6 months.  It is never easy to stop, especially the first 2-3 weeks! But it gets easier, especially with the help of these things:

Exercise is a key.  The natural high you get can make you want/need weed less. Taking control of your life by exercising gives you psychological power to take control of your weed smoking. 
Diet is a key.  Eating healthy, regular meals with lots of veggies makes your body and mind satisfied. Stay away from junk foods.  Eat fruit as a snack instead. 
Meditation has helped me as well. 
You might find that 5-HTP is useful as well. 

Once you decide to stop, you simply must listen to your decision. 
Otherwise, you will be a weak-willed worm. 
Instead, chose to be a strong-willed lion. 
You make yourself what you are.


----------



## F1n1shed

Same dude, i didn't think it was possible but now i am in a sticky ass position. Everyone i know smokes daily, and its always high grade medical weed which is pretty cheap. When i don't smoke on a certain day (basically never) i will not have a desire to eat a full meal, and in order to sleep i will have to lay in my bed for hours. My mind will keep racing even though my body is tired, also as the typical stoner would say everything is boring for me now. I have no interest in anything , and anything i do is obviously better when i am high. But i don't even really get that high now, i only get a nice high in the beginning of the smoke session. After a little bit i just feel like how i normally should, just an increased mood. I wish i could go back to smoking on week ends, but i find it so difficult  : /  
Also since visiting bluelight i have become obsessed with reading about drugs and such and there effects on the brain. With that being said i know weed doesn't do permanent damage, which is awful for me to hear because i always justify my usage. I tell my self well i can smoke as much as i want now, when i decide to quit my brain will reverse the ill effects of the weed. This is the main problem with me.


----------



## OGKooosh

if you really want to quit. go outside and smash your bowl right now and delete all the drug dealers numbers from your phone. but if your trying quit on will power, you clearly are failing. i'd have to agree with slim get healthy, and try to take control of your life. since i started working out i have found it easier to smoke weed in moderation. best of luck bro


----------



## eatface4life

I used to be addicted to weed. Now I am not. I still smoke weed everyday. Doesnt make sense you say? It was for one simple reason...I was smoking weed to mask many different emotional issues and problems I had (depression, adhd, anger, addictions to harder drugs, spiritual issues ect.) 

I finaly went to see a docter and was completely honest about everything (including that I wasnt going to stop smoking weed because of religous beliefs) and he really helped by recomending a therapy, addiction consuling and zoloft. I also started going back to church.

Im not saying go out and do this cause I did it. You must find out the reasons you are medicating yourself with weed and fix them without weed before you will be okay again. I hope this helps.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Slim covered most of what is needed.  Self control,  exercise and a healthy diet helps a lot.  *You* have to make the decision that you want to be a non-smoker.  

This is how I quit cigarettes.  Unfortunately I am still an addict of marijuana as well and I currently am not making the choice to quit.  You have to make the choice yourself, no one else is going to do it for you.


----------



## Big)Sky

You just have to simply occupy your time with other rewarding events. Hiking, working out, reading, working. 

For me when i wanted to stop, every time i had nothing to do the first thing that came to mind was smoking. So when that thought came into my head i simply counteracted it with riding my bike, or reading a book.


----------



## MissZee

Big)Sky said:


> You just have to simply occupy your time with other rewarding events. Hiking, working out, reading, working.
> 
> For me when i wanted to stop, every time i had nothing to do the first thing that came to mind was smoking. So when that thought came into my head i simply counteracted it with riding my bike, or reading a book.



^^^
This.
Also, get rid of the bowl, delete all the dealer's numbers and cut all contact with fellow-smokers. If possible (like it was for me) move away from that area for a short time, preferably somewhere you don't know and would struggle to find weed. 
And willpower, you'll need plenty of that.


----------



## rollingstoned!

Simple formula

want weed = pushups on the spot until you're till tired to want to smoke anymore


----------



## DoctorBenway

I would say I was addicted to weed and for several years until I got hooked heroin for a couple years.  Now the stuff just makes me paranoid and I can't stand it.   But yeah...I don't recommend getting hooked on H to end your addiction to ganja


----------



## slimvictor

rollingstoned! said:


> Simple formula
> 
> want weed = pushups on the spot until you're till tired to want to smoke anymore



+1

I like this!  
Turn it into something positive.
The exercise high might help as well.


----------



## deez_nuggs

of course the exercise helps..ive actually adopted that exact routine..push-ups when im coming down, run out, get anxious or depressed. gotta love those endogenous opioids


----------



## Tiesto

I was in a similar situation.

I had been smoking weed daily for almost 7 years.  Every time I'd "try to quit" I'd last like 3 - 5 days max then go back to it.

But I recently just flat out stopped for almost a month.  I just started smoking again yesterday.

I don't know how it really happened, but one day the urge never came, and it didn't come the day after either.  I was able to just, stop.  Now that I am smoking again, I find I have a lot more control over it.  I smoke when I want to smoke, instead of "oh its been 2 hours since I last blazed, I better go smoke."  I dunno if anyone gets that, but I'm sure some of you do.

Unless you're "truly ready" to quit, and that means resisting temptation it scrap resin and smoke roaches, then you'll have a harder time stopping.

It was if something in my brain just "clicked" and made me think, "hey, I don't need to be stoned ALL THE TIME now"


----------



## goodone77

G'day mate Iwas addicted to weed for 7 years or so, then I had apiss test with work, scared the hell out of me.........I was lucky enough to get a mates piss for the test but thats another story, Acouple of mates went camping and just drank beers around the camp fire and that got rid of wanting to smoke it to get high feeling whereas with me I used to kid my self I need it to sleep, when actually once I stopped I had better night sleeps because I became pysically more active durning the day and slept due to exhaustion.....


----------



## Thomas29

Someone slap this foo..... you do not need to quit smoking weeed kid.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

You in here 'cuz of marijuana?! Man, this is some BULLSHIT! Marijuana is not a drug. I used to suck dick for coke. Now that's an addiction, man. You ever suck some dick for marijuana?






But seriously... the best way to stop smoking or to quit anything really is to REALLY REALIZE the need to quit and then just quit... dont do it any more.  But with weed.... man I dont know why you would want to quit.


----------



## Pharcyde

dailysmoker said:


> i always heard it was impossible to become addicted to cannabis
> well fuck, i shouldnt of trusted wherever i heard such things
> ive been smoking daily for about 5 years now
> wheres my first step to sobriety??
> ive been trying to quit sine my second year of smoking, the weeds just usch a good quality and price
> dirt cheap, almost everyone i know smokes
> 
> wheres my first step, i always end up finding a roach or bowl to resin toke
> i cant go one day without running into it
> so do i have to find somehwere else for awhile?



This isn't the lounge.


----------



## bornofemmure

you're first step to sobriety is self-control.  Guess what will happen if you stop cold turkey?  probably nothing.  You just need to realize you don't need it and you won't


----------



## Paulycodone

The good thing about marijuana is that even after heavy use for a long time the withdrawal is not too bad, and even though tolerance does develop it always "works". I have a prescription for medical marijuana here in california, I wouldn't say I'm addicted to it, but I definitely would be a less happy person were it not available lol. Sometimes its the only thing that helps me relax and sleep, moreso than an opiate/benzo cocktail


----------



## socalthizzn

dailysmoker said:


> i always heard it was impossible to become addicted to cannabis
> well fuck, i shouldnt of trusted wherever i heard such things
> ive been smoking daily for about 5 years now
> wheres my first step to sobriety??
> ive been trying to quit sine my second year of smoking, the weeds just usch a good quality and price
> dirt cheap, almost everyone i know smokes
> 
> wheres my first step, i always end up finding a roach or bowl to resin toke
> i cant go one day without running into it
> so do i have to find somehwere else for awhile?





ive been quitting smoking weed for 10 years now, cigarettes too, ive gotten nowhere with either. try to quit one at a time still never make any progress. it always ends up in this same cycle of "i smoke too much, it really is bad for me i want to quit" which never happens i just cut back drastically on both wich lasts for a few weeks until before i know it im back to smoking like a damn chimeny. me and my friends have all been seeking sobriety from marijuana for well over a half decade to even a deade with no progress. the fucking mistery continues. but bottom line IMO and IME marijuana is as addicting tobacco, down to the point withdrawl symptoms feel the same from both substances. 
i truely believe anyone who believes its all in someones head and marijuana is not addicting is in very deep denial of reality.


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

At least its not heroin.


----------



## socalthizzn

*Love*Lite* said:


> You in here 'cuz of marijuana?! Man, this is some BULLSHIT! Marijuana is not a drug. I used to suck dick for coke. Now that's an addiction, man. You ever suck some dick for marijuana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously... the best way to stop smoking or to quit anything really is to REALLY REALIZE the need to quit and then just quit... dont do it any more.  But with weed.... man I dont know why you would want to quit.



i want to quit smoking weed. very badly for my respiratory and over all health. its all i want every night wen i fall asleep and its what i think about all day, but i cant stop picking up the bong. ive realized my need to quit and i want it BAD but i cant because of a very strong and over powering mental/undescribable addiction to marijuana.  so i cant believe what you say is true, especially wen followed by "man i dont know why you would want to quit" that leads me to believe your deep in denial about your own marijuana addiction or its potential for addiction. or that you havnt been using long enough to notice marijuanas potential for addiction.


----------



## slimvictor

Socialthizzen: Cannabis may seem as addictive as tobacco to you, with the withdrawal symptoms the same, but other people generally would not agree with this.
Could it be because you are addicted to both, and have been for a decade?

Quitting cannabis is MUCH easier than quitting tobacco. 
The withdrawal symptoms are no fun, but they are much lighter than those that arise from tobacco withdrawal. 

Willpower is what it takes.


----------



## soldadoblanco19

Love roasting keif topped blunts'fellow daily toker here .
%)


----------



## socalthizzn

slimvictor said:


> Socialthizzen: Cannabis may seem as addictive as tobacco to you, with the withdrawal symptoms the same, but other people generally would not agree with this.
> Could it be because you are addicted to both, and have been for a decade?
> 
> Quitting cannabis is MUCH easier than quitting tobacco.
> The withdrawal symptoms are no fun, but they are much lighter than those that arise from tobacco withdrawal.
> 
> Willpower is what it takes.



i cant believe that. and no i dont believe tobacco addiction is making it harder for me to quit, i spend my hourse aside from working with the same 4 people who are rediculously heavy pot smokers like myself who strongly desire to quit and have tried multiple times like myself with 0 progress except for entering the same cycle of cutting back --> smoking the same amounts as wen they decided to cut back.


are you speaking on this from experience? have you quit smoking weed for a period of time and then picked it back up and basing your information off of that or are you someone who smoked heavy amounts of marijuana for long periods of time then decided for health/ other reasons you wanted to quit forever and was successfull? if you are someone who stopped smoking weed by choice for a period of time and then picked it up again by "choice" then i dont think you are a good candidate to speak on such subjects.


----------



## Paulycodone

Well I've been on benzos (xanax/klonopin) for 9 years, and my body has to have it or else I have convulsions and mega panic. So I'll be taking klonopin for the rest of my life. I'm also on heavy painkillers and when I try to quit I have really nasty withdrawal, sweating and shivering and puking lol. As far as the marijuana goes, at least the withdrawal is pretty tolerable compared to other substances. I've had some of the edibles, they work alright and last longer, but its a different feeling and takes more. There's a place nearby that has brownies with 6 grams of cannabis in them, but they're 40$ each, they have cheaper ones with less, all kinds of different foods. Also my medical marijuana doctor talked to me about different types of vaporizers which will make it a lot less harmful on my lungs and make the marijuana last longer.


----------



## Chainer

Merged into appropriate thread.


----------



## 14036

when i would try and give up i would wake up in the middle of the night sweating like crazy, like my pillow would he alot heavier than the other one it was so wet, all my friends did it and i couldnt get away from it.  but then i found out the secret for giving up...........take a mini holiday, somewhere where you dont know anybody , pot smoking friends, dealers ect,  even if you have to go to your grandmothers house for a week.  just knowing you couldnt get any even if you wanted to helps heaps, have a few beers ,  after a few days the sweating stops and after a week you are able to finally say no!.


----------



## Paulycodone

how strange quitting marijuana never made me get the sweats


----------



## 8L4YN3

^That withdrawal effect isn't strange at all, it's strange that you've never felt it. Pretty standard effect from stopping smoking. Though i've never had it as intense as that dude was describing it.



deez_nuggs said:


> of course the exercise helps..ive actually adopted that exact routine..push-ups when im coming down, run out, get anxious or depressed. gotta love those endogenous opioids



i like the exogenous opiates better!


----------



## wiiwee

*How much does heavy smoking have on your mental state? (depression, etc?)*

Smoking about a half oz a week, how much of an effect, if any would that have on someone's mental state?  (Of high grade) Not sure if I'm going crazy here with life stuff but I feel like I'm in a rut, and I'm not sure if it's real or if it's just this stuff making me nuts, long time toker though

Also, what exactly does a panic attack feel like? Is it just feeling dark and gloomy while high for no particular reason (yes this happens to), or more like breathing issues and actual physical problems (this doesn't happen to me luckily)

I'm in my mid 20's btw, and been smoking for almost a decade now (most of that was in college and rarely in high school), but HEAVY maybe the last 3-4 years?


----------



## sekio

If you have to ask if you need a break, the answer is usually yes. You won't go totally nuts but smoking a half oz a week is certainly enough to make you feel kinda "meh" and in a rut, especially if you've been smoking for a while. Try smoking less often and going and trying something novel to occupy your mind.


----------



## wiiwee

sekio said:


> If you have to ask if you need a break, the answer is usually yes. You won't go totally nuts but smoking a half oz a week is certainly enough to make you feel kinda "meh" and in a rut, especially if you've been smoking for a while. Try smoking less often and going and trying something novel to occupy your mind.



Also the only way I smoke is waterfalls   Originally did waterfalls b/c it was so much cheaper smoking a waterfall and getting blasted than smoking j's all day. For a while this method allowed me to smoke every day without ever using that much weed b/c waterfalls are so efficient (much more than vapes IMO).

However, eventually all this did was give me an unreasonably high tolerance where I could literally sit there and smoke 10 waterfalls of chronic in a row and barely feel anything.  Back in undergrad, only 1 waterfall would give me pixel vision and really fade me.  I'm at the point where I smoke 4 waterfalls each time (people that aren't used to waterfalls get slammed from 1), and it barely lasts 45 minutes. And this is also high grade scientific looking stuff


----------



## sekio

Sounds like it's definitely time for a break then.


----------



## akmoler

I've definitely gone through phases of comparable smoking. I agree that it definitely can put you in a rut. Days blending together, that sort of thing. Just personal, but not feeling "sharp" bothers me. Something little like walking downstairs and forgetting why I walked there, that sorta thing. 

Basically, we smoke weed because it is enjoyable. If it ceases to become enjoyable, then it is time to cut it off. 

And panic attacks take different forms. They can last from 15 seconds to an hour. There are literally two dozen symptoms, ranging from tunnel vision to feeling like you are choking. Having four of them usually qualifies as an attack.


----------



## sheekle

A panic attack is definatly more than "feeling gloomy", I had a panic attack the first time I smoked and it consisted of my heart racing and my body shaking I was just FREAKING OUT because I was just too high. 

Anyway, you should take a break or at least slowly cut down your intake till it's only once a day or once a week or something


----------



## day_trippa

slimvictor said:


> Socialthizzen: Cannabis may seem as addictive as tobacco to you, with the withdrawal symptoms the same, but other people generally would not agree with this.
> Could it be because you are addicted to both, and have been for a decade?
> 
> Quitting cannabis is MUCH easier than quitting tobacco.
> The withdrawal symptoms are no fun, but they are much lighter than those that arise from tobacco withdrawal.
> 
> Willpower is what it takes.




Cannabis affects me much more strongly than most, and the withdrawals I experience when quitting weed make it damned near impossible to quit.  Nightsweats, insomnia, constant fatigue, mood swings, depression, irritability, impaired sexual function.  And it doesn't stop.  I've done 2 months without and still not back to my old self, don't know if i ever will be.

Interestingly I get no withdrawals from smoking cigarettes.  I've quit "successfully" (for many months before I start again when fucked up) and with the right attitude I find it doesnt affect me at all, I just start feeling healthier after about a week.

I've done 2 months cold turkey off both, and its much much harder living without weed than without cigs.  I've quit each independently in the past so am very familiar with how my body reacts to withdrawal from each substance.

I was never really addicted to cigarettes though... not in the same way I was addicted to weed.  Smoking was just a habit for me, weed was a necessary escape from reality.  I've never been writhing in agony wanting to kill myself while craving a cigarette...


----------



## iskalla

ive written here so many times trying quit weed. my dismay for smoking weed always builds up slowly until it gets to a point where want to stop. i will then stop smoking for a week or so until i think "hey, youre not much different, weed aint that bad" and then i start smoking again, full force. i am 25 and i think i will only quit weed when i move together with a girl who doesnt smoke. right now, living with my stoner roommate, its just impossible.

btw, i quit cigarettes three years ago and never looked back. weed...no way.


----------



## olab7

*how long should tolerance breaks be?*

i  try to take like a week and a half to two weeks off between each time i smoke. mostly for tolerance but also because i rarely get to get weed anymore due to no money. its been 5 days since the last time i smoked and im craving haha. is 5 days good enough to where my tolerance should be quite lower?


----------



## nylonhouses

With a really high tolerance I'd suggest two months.


----------



## Quittin The Cult

I'd say 5 days is good. Waiting longer could help though. But, I get high as a kite if I haven't smoked for even a measly 2 days.


----------



## spf

ive got a really high tolerance, take breaks every couple of months for as long as i can mostly for my head than for my tolerance. every time i start to smoke after a break it only takes a couple of days for my tolerance to be back to what it was before.

in answer to your question - not long enough.

tolerance is a bitch!


----------



## olab7

well i dont smoke often. i smoked two weeks ago then smoked 5 days later. ive never waitied that less amount of time to smoke again.  i always wait about  two weeks. ive never been one of those "smoke everyday" people. so i dont think ive really given my tolerance much of a chance to get really high.


----------



## purple_cloud

I'm going to merge this into our MEGA thread for quitting/taking a break from cannabis, please search around before asking your question in the future.


----------



## Chainer

24 hours makes a world of a difference.  A week does about double that.  A month does about double a week. 

YYMV - I smoke cannabis 3 days out of 30.  The break in-between is nice (although forced upon me) for my tolerance, but after a day or so of solid smoking, my tolerance jumps back up to what it was when I was smoking daily for years.


----------



## monmon_4

*How would you stop smoking*

I've been smoking weed almost everyday since I was in high school. I'm in college now and the only semester I haven't blazed everyday was when I was living abroad in Italy and good bud was hard to come by (everyone smokes hash there).

I noticed that was my best semester in college ever. I'm not saying that smoking weed makes you stupid, but it definitely makes me feel lazy. I'm interested to know if anyone else feels the same way and what you've done to counteract it.

As a result, I'm trying to stop smoking, at least on the weekdays. Although this is almost impossible seeing as I'm in college, my best friends all smoke or deal, and I have a 2 foot roor bong, two vaporizers, and a ton of rollies. I'm basically saturated with all this marijuana paraphernalia/lifestyle that every time I try to quit smoking, it's almost impossible.

Thoughts?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It's easy, just remove most of the things that make you think about weed from your weekday life...so don't remove _all_ the things either, so you can still enjoy weed on the weekends.

I've been smoking on and off since high school, never had a problem stopping for 6-7 months, smoking for another year and then not smoking for however long.

I don't think weed is addictive (at least compared to opiates, alcohol, benzos, etc), I think it's just really fun.  The worst problem about not smoking as often is things are much more boring, so as long as you're occupying yourself, things shouldn't be too rough.


----------



## monmon_4

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> It's easy, just remove most of the things that make you think about weed from your weekday life...so don't remove _all_ the things either, so you can still enjoy weed on the weekends.
> 
> I've been smoking on and off since high school, never had a problem stopping for 6-7 months, smoking for another year and then not smoking for however long.
> 
> I don't think weed is addictive (at least compared to opiates, alcohol, benzos, etc), I think it's just really fun.  The worst problem about not smoking as often is things are much more boring, so as long as you're occupying yourself, things shouldn't be too rough.



I don't think it's addictive either and I enjoy smoking. But I've been going at it every day so I think I should take a break and try to be more productive.

It's definitely hardest when my friends are smoking and I have to pass up the opportunity because it's a "weekday". I can only last so long until I just end up blazing anyway.


----------



## euphoricc

i smoke everyday not saying i get high everyday somedays i only have time for a feww hits but i fount that if i smoke a duewop i get so dam hiiggh i fall out. My wife tells me i dont get high i maintain the same high in her words(how can u get high when u never went sober>)ha ha  jus living life buzzed she thinks im so wacked out all the time, im a quality engineer for boeing so i must not be so wacked after all must be her wacko bitch!


----------



## Thizz Man

*When should one consider quitting? Describe people you know who smoke that shouldn't*

Anybody high right now wanna share their thoughts and how they feel? I've been smoking since 2006 regularly and I have no idea the way other people feel when they're high but I'm sure it's not the say way I feel sometimes when I get high. Describe people who smoke that you think shouldn't smoke or just don't enjoy it the way their suppose to


----------



## nedrins

(New poster, long time lurker).

I've only smoked regularly for a couple months now, and what I found was I'd gotten to a point where I was no longer smoking to enhance a good time, but smoking in order to HAVE a good time.  It became more of a dependence.  I took some time off, smoked less often (maybe 3x a week instead of daily) and I got back to where I wanted to be.


----------



## HeavilySedated

It's amazing to see how something trivial like weed actually has very variable effects among its users. I remember how I used to smoke with friends, and I kept thinking about how for them it's just another banal experience and for me it was something so much darker. I used to get these feelings of guilt all the time, while they would just sit back and giggle like morons. I would get immersed in deep existential thoughts about life, only to be interrupted by their random passes at chicks on the street. 

It used to really disturb me that I had to be so different in that regard. I would get the feeling that something is wrong here, that I might be crazier than I realized, and that I really need to stop smoking.

But you know what? That's a bunch of BS. I guess I'm just a part of a breed of intellectuals to whom nothing is just plain and blunt. And now I just don't care about it anymore. Everyone get their own personal effects with this, and I'm just a tad bit different in that regard. What I did was just to find people who are like me, and just get baked with them. It's always much better to share my deranged perspectives on life with people who can respect that, and with out the anxiety of feeling that I might be going insane.


----------



## Thizz Man

^ I like that, that's pretty much the way I feel and you handle it in a real respectable way


----------



## whataboutheforests

nedrins said:


> (New poster, long time lurker).
> 
> I've only smoked regularly for a couple months now, and what I found was I'd gotten to a point where I was no longer smoking to enhance a good time, but smoking in order to HAVE a good time.  It became more of a dependence.  I took some time off, smoked less often (maybe 3x a week instead of daily) and I got back to where I wanted to be.



wow..great post, i never thought of it like that before.  I definitely smoke in order to have a good time, i've known i need to quit or atleast cutback for a while now...dont think that's gonna happen anytime soon though...


----------



## abelink

HeavilySedated said:


> It's amazing to see how something trivial like weed actually has very variable effects among its users. I remember how I used to smoke with friends, and I kept thinking about how for them it's just another banal experience and for me it was something so much darker. I used to get these feelings of guilt all the time, while they would just sit back and giggle like morons. I would get immersed in deep existential thoughts about life, only to be interrupted by their random passes at chicks on the street.
> 
> It used to really disturb me that I had to be so different in that regard. I would get the feeling that something is wrong here, that I might be crazier than I realized, and that I really need to stop smoking.
> 
> But you know what? That's a bunch of BS. I guess I'm just a part of a breed of intellectuals to whom nothing is just plain and blunt. And now I just don't care about it anymore. Everyone get their own personal effects with this, and I'm just a tad bit different in that regard. What I did was just to find people who are like me, and just get baked with them. It's always much better to share my deranged perspectives on life with people who can respect that, and with out the anxiety of feeling that I might be going insane.



I know exactly what your talking about. weed affects everyone differently, all that matters is that you enjoy the experience, not that its the same as everyone elses experience.

p.s. teehee "blunt"


----------



## robo250

*Quitting smoking difficulties*

So I stopped smoking since April 6th till 4/20 to lower my tolerance my tolerance was just getting way to high and also to see if i have the self control to stop, but ever since i stopped smoking ive just been noticing negative effects the first 2 days bud was THEE only thing that was on my mind the third day not so much but now i noticed i have a lower self esteem i normally am very confident in my self and very happy with life but ive been feeling depressed i have been feeling socially award i am normally the opposite and i have been also having a hard time keeping normal conversations going and that was normally the one thing I was good at

Has anyone else had such problems when quitting/taking a break from the good old MJ?

And can anyone explain why these problems are occurring


----------



## sekio

Find something else to entertain yourself with, the boredom and depression is easy to lift if you have something else to concentrate on. Preferably not a drug. Programming, art, cooking, going for bike rides or other excercise, whatever gets your brain engaged and the reward circuits in your brain back into some sort of normalcy.

A lot of people find marijuana is a useful stress releiver, start depending on it to "loosen up" and unwind, and get suprised when they stop smoking and get stressed out again. You just have to find something else in your life to help you cope in a healthy manner.

Congratulations on staying herb-free this far. The first week or so is usually the hardest.


----------



## anonymiss

i stopped smoking weed once i had my psychotic break

same with psychedelics

now i do heroin and speed

and as ironic as this sounds it definitely feels like the healthier choice

i still smoke weed everynow and then

but its a hard habit to hide from family

and i can only smoke certain strains

like green crack and grapes

they are the only ones which dont give me anxiety paranoia and schizophrenic thoughts


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I have friends who were into smoking either socially, regularly, or on weekends and now they no longer smoke because getting high or stoned makes them very anxious or gives them a horrible panic attack, and it's no longer fun for them like it once was.

I also have another friend who got involved with a woman who does not smoke at all and she does not want him getting high and he's fine with not smoking.


----------



## laCster

no not at all, if you are only ingesting marijuana all it takes is a positive mindset, and a little will power. there are no serious wds like other drugs, only sleeping trouble for 3-5 days which can be countered with melatonin tablets, and boredom...heh


----------



## Assphace

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=476274


----------



## djbuddha55

robo250 said:


> So I stopped smoking since April 6th till 4/20 to lower my tolerance my tolerance was just getting way to high and also to see if i have the self control to stop, but ever since i stopped smoking ive just been noticing negative effects the first 2 days bud was THEE only thing that was on my mind the third day not so much but now i noticed i have a lower self esteem i normally am very confident in my self and very happy with life but ive been feeling depressed i have been feeling socially award i am normally the opposite and i have been also having a hard time keeping normal conversations going and that was normally the one thing I was good at
> 
> Has anyone else had such problems when quitting/taking a break from the good old MJ?
> 
> And can anyone explain why these problems are occurring



usually once i get to about half a week without bud, im alright. just do something you enjoy, like one of those activities before you were a stoner haha. its just weed, your side affects will probably pass pretty soon.


----------



## djbuddha55

The first time i smoked weed I had an intense panic attack and almost a psychadelic-like trip. I felt like I was in a dream. It was horrible and I didnt smoke it again for years, I smoke it all the time now and my highs are fine. So ya it can vary.

People with mental illness problems like psychosis, schitzo, or some people say even anxiety, should avoid weed.


----------



## EyesSizeOfTheMoon

HeavilySedated said:


> It's amazing to see how something trivial like weed actually has very variable effects among its users. I remember how I used to smoke with friends, and I kept thinking about how for them it's just another banal experience and for me it was something so much darker. I used to get these feelings of guilt all the time, while they would just sit back and giggle like morons. I would get immersed in deep existential thoughts about life, only to be interrupted by their random passes at chicks on the street.
> 
> It used to really disturb me that I had to be so different in that regard. I would get the feeling that something is wrong here, that I might be crazier than I realized, and that I really need to stop smoking.
> 
> But you know what? That's a bunch of BS. I guess I'm just a part of a breed of intellectuals to whom nothing is just plain and blunt. And now I just don't care about it anymore. Everyone get their own personal effects with this, and I'm just a tad bit different in that regard. What I did was just to find people who are like me, and just get baked with them. It's always much better to share my deranged perspectives on life with people who can respect that, and with out the anxiety of feeling that I might be going insane.



You just described exactly how I used to feel. I remember when I used to smoke with my friends on a regular basis, whether it be during lunch out side of our high school or after school, I would sometimes have that one moment where I realized what I was doing and everything else around me. Instead of being in that high, giggly, cloudy sort of state where you just don't care and want to have fun, there would be a certain point that I was smoking that everything would turn completely silent. I would look around the room and see everyone smoking, with their eyes red, and feel extremely guilty that we were starting to use drugs at an early age (not to mention all the partying we did with cocaine, ecstasy, psychedelics, pain killers, you name it). 

I kind of wanted to point out my feelings towards all of this, but I felt like they wouldn't exactly understand or even care for that matter. I learned to simply acknowledge these feelings and try and think more positively about what I was doing. I don't even smoke as much as I used to now, and I'm completely fine with that. Being too over-analytical about shit can get really tiring and depressing so I try not to do that as well. I tend to think about everything in depth. Especially when I'm high.


----------



## 3sixty

robo250 said:


> So I stopped smoking since April 6th till 4/20 to lower my tolerance my tolerance was just getting way to high and also to see if i have the self control to stop, but ever since i stopped smoking ive just been noticing negative effects the first 2 days bud was THEE only thing that was on my mind the third day not so much but now i noticed i have a lower self esteem i normally am very confident in my self and very happy with life but ive been feeling depressed i have been feeling socially award i am normally the opposite and i have been also having a hard time keeping normal conversations going and that was normally the one thing I was good at
> 
> Has anyone else had such problems when quitting/taking a break from the good old MJ?
> 
> And can anyone explain why these problems are occurring




Hi man, I'm in my 3rd day without weed and you are not alone in this. LOTS of people have exactly the same withdrawel effects like us. 
Cannabinoids and their receptors play important role in many things and your body needs a time to get back to baseline. 

Sleep sucks but I don't really mind that and if you do you can take melatonin. 
When I decided to quit I was expecting a lots of things to happen but I was really surprised because in the end. From day one my self esteem was so low that I almost went back to home from school. Since then I experienced exactly the same problems as you had just described.

You must keep on your mind that all this are cannabis withdrawal side effects and that they will go away after some time. Some people suggested in other treads that being around friends helped them a lot but I disagree. I just feel like shit for being so awkward so recovering in solitude is the right thing for me. 

Next time I'm gonna try to avoid letting pot get so much under my skin - which basically means not being stoned all day every day. 
Stay positive and strong - it just takes willpower and patience. If you wanna talk to somebody or ask me something don't hesitate and send me a message


----------



## Thizz Man

I noticed when I drink a lil bit of wine and smoke my high seems to take on schizophrenic characteristics. Maybe the strain Cinderella 99 really does cause paranoia but when the high hit my buzz it immediately turned thinking to things to paranoia with thoughts of voices from all type of random people of my past. I don't think something like this can be triggered by one high alone, instead I think I need to prepare for the possibility that I could have a schizophrenic break. I've already had a mild psychosis (which resembled characteristics of a bi-polar episode) from the second time I did mushrooms, this was back during the election and I got through this with no help and didn't miss any school.


Is this it? I feel no voices in my head but my own self conscience now. Just when I get high and buzzed at the same time


----------



## bigben202

I had smoked weed constantly for the past two years, multiple times a day, skipping a day here and there. I decided to quit in january only making it a couple weeks before smoking again. That turned into smoking like I used to so last month and this month I was able to cut back again alot. Ive smoked maybe four times in the last month, each time becoming less (fun?) Appealing. 
Pot never effected me, until this year which is why ive decided to quit. I was socially awkward and kind of forgetting who I was in a way. I have bipolar and adhd, which was sort of half the reason I would smoke, to self medicate. But now even though I would love to pack a bowl I feel that weed makes me depressed more so than I should be, although I have been alot, but lifes hard. I dont feel witty, sharp, funny and my brain is going to mush without continuing my education where learing was easy, now its troublesome, and I know your ability to learn while high and retain information is nearly impossible.
 I plan on being sober for three months, I have my whole life to smoke, I just need clear my head and get on some proper medication for my mental issues before I resume my smoking. I know alot of you out there are having similar struggles, and there own, staying strong.


----------



## Toker23

Im on my second day and it is hard as fuck. My entire lifestyle revolved around being high for the past few months.. music, friends, the final paper for my english class is even about weed LOL

Finding it very hard to not go out, buy a gram, and smoke that bitch right to my fucking dome. Seems like every time I look at something it just triggers a fat joint rotating around my brain. =/

Im also extremely agitated when someone asks me a question, almost like i want to punch them in the face for no reason


----------



## J. G. Wentworth

Hi, I will make a welcome post next, but this topic was timely.  Got sober 25 years ago at 19; pot my was drug of choice.

2 years ago, got cancer, had to do a year of chemotherapy and invited pot back into my life for medicinal purposes.  Chemo sucks and pot help make it tolerable.  Probably the only euphoria I got to feel for that year, helped the appetite, the mood, and helped distract me and get me into watching movies so I could forget how sick I was for a while.  I completely support its medical use with chemo patients and chronic illnesses.

Post cancer treatment, I did not stop smoking weed.  I have neck problems that produce muscle problems and a suffer from a low level of anxiety. Over the last 6 months, weed has increasingly exacerbated/caused some anxiety and muscle pain negating the opiates / muscles relaxers I am on.  It went paradoxical for me.  I am not sure what changed.

Needless to say, that is disappointing.  I like weed, but if it is going to cause more pain as a side effect, I am going to stop for awhile.   Consequently, smoking up my good shit and been giving away the swag as tips to the maid.  I cannot quit if I have it.  In the last 2 years or so, I probably have not only smoked 5 days or so during that time.  My quit date is set for 4/20 of course.

Reading my own post here convinces me I pretty much picked up where I left off 25 years earlier with he only difference is that I had no tolerance for a good while.  The high end weed is definitely better and more readily available now!

Good luck to to others who are quitting or taking a break.  I will let you know how it goes.

Thanks for all who have given advice in this thread and the staff for letting threads be bumped.  Some information is timeless.


----------



## thedonsafc

Its V.Hard to quit, as the only reason I dont quit is insomnia and nightmares!


----------



## 3sixty

Did you tried it? Some people (including me) don't have insomnia at all and they have regular dreams (although intense and vivid) instead of nightmares. 
Problem is that you don't get that much of a rest during this sleep and it can accumulate over the week. Best solution for this is probably to smoke before going to sleep every 2 or 3 day and gradually lower the dosage.


----------



## thedonsafc

^^Yeah, occasionally when i run out because im skint and i dont have for the whole day, then i get insomnia and nightmares.^^


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

This dude in my english class hates me because I'm a fucking asshole cause I start withdrawing in my last class of the day from weed. I start sweating, getting restless, and EASILY annoyed. I've been such a dick to him but I can't help it. He's annoying but not so annoying that I wouldn't be able to deal with it otherwise.


----------



## Wilshire14

I'm quitting cannabis permanently. I have chosen to do this do to the amount and severity of side-effects I experience. I become anti-social/find myself having nothing to say to the point of being unable to communicate with anyone including my friends, girlfriend, and family. I become lazy and listless. I experience derealization and loss of emotional affect. I am completely unable to remember my dreams. However, this is after long-term daily smoking, and the symptoms linger for weeks. I have never stopped long enough to see these symptoms disappear entirely. 
        So far in my quitting, I have experienced increased socialization, I am beginning to remember my dreams. I am looking forward to life being real again and just being the person I used to be, if that can even happen.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Wilshire14 said:


> I'm quitting cannabis permanently. I have chosen to do this do to the amount and severity of side-effects I experience. I become anti-social/find myself having nothing to say to the point of being unable to communicate with anyone including my friends, girlfriend, and family. I become lazy and listless. I experience derealization and loss of emotional affect. I am completely unable to remember my dreams. However, this is after long-term daily smoking, and the symptoms linger for weeks. I have never stopped long enough to see these symptoms disappear entirely.
> So far in my quitting, I have experienced increased socialization, I am beginning to remember my dreams. I am looking forward to life being real again and just being the person I used to be, if that can even happen.



good luck to you man, I hope everything works out.


----------



## iskalla

Wilshire14 said:


> I'm quitting cannabis permanently. I have chosen to do this do to the amount and severity of side-effects I experience. I become anti-social/find myself having nothing to say to the point of being unable to communicate with anyone including my friends, girlfriend, and family. I become lazy and listless. I experience derealization and loss of emotional affect. I am completely unable to remember my dreams. However, this is after long-term daily smoking, and the symptoms linger for weeks. I have never stopped long enough to see these symptoms disappear entirely.



this is so me. having nothing to say is just the worst, especially when it happens with friends, family and gf. often times theres also a lot of meta conversation going on in my head, overanalyzing and overthinking everything.

on top of that i just lack drive to go out in the evening if it isnt pot related. go out to the club, get drunk, socialize? i try, but i usually dont commit because theres pot waiting for me at home. however when i got out at night and get stoned i just sit there, not saying a word for hours. so the only win is sitting at home and smoking pot, growing more and more dull.

ive been without pot for three days now and i dont feel any different than usual. ive gone for as long as three weeks and still felt no difference. this kills my motivation and soon enough i spark up again.


----------



## 3sixty

iskalla said:


> this is so me. having nothing to say is just the worst, especially when it happens with friends, family and gf. often times theres also a lot of meta conversation going on in my head, overanalyzing and overthinking everything.
> 
> on top of that i just lack drive to go out in the evening if it isnt pot related. go out to the club, get drunk, socialize? i try, but i usually dont commit because theres pot waiting for me at home. however when i got out at night and get stoned i just sit there, not saying a word for hours. so the only win is sitting at home and smoking pot, growing more and more dull.
> 
> ive been without pot for three days now and i dont feel any different than usual. ive gone for as long as three weeks and still felt no difference. this kills my motivation and soon enough i spark up again.



I speak from my own experience when I tell you that quiting weed won't make much difference on its own. 
It is the lifestyle that you need to change in order to fell deferentially. I know exactly what you mean when you talk about "meta conversation", "silence", etc. 
When I quit weed it just puts me in """real""" world. So if you (like myself) basically lost social life you gonna need to focus on building new one. 
Although to be honest pot did not make me lost social life - I just couldn't lie anymore to myself that I have a good friends or try to convince myself how awesome that friday night was. 

From this POV pot made me realize many things and I'm just looking forward to a new life at collage. And this time I'll hopefully stay true to myself.


----------



## iskalla

^
my lifestyle isnt that bad. i have friends who want to do stuff with me, its just that often im not motivated because i can stay at home and just smoke pot. i notice that whenever i dont have pot lying around, i try to find other stuff to do so i wont be bored. 

5 years ago, when i was 20, i quit pot for three months. lots of people commented on how i changed, that i seemed more lively, energetic, witty and outgoing. 

so as you can see, i am positive that my life would change for the better if i just quit weed. and yet i still cant bring myself to do it. i suck.


----------



## Cloudburst

iskalla, do you/did you use weed for reasons other than simply recreational fun only (i.e. self-medication)? And I have to point out the observation that you appear to be pretty burnt out. Maybe just trying to take a temporary break can change your outlook in the long-term. I would take baby steps if you don't think you can do that.

If you're dead-set on your conviction that you can't quit, you can always remind yourself the vast majority of people tend to "grow out" of excessive chronic use with age (usually the 30s) anyway. Maybe one day you'll reach a point where you're comfortable on your decision to quit, but I recommend not looking too far in the future due to the definite inclusion of subjective bias. It's not hopeless (though that's something I always scoffed at when I was horribly addicted to tons of drugs).


----------



## Stay.Blazed.420

I was recently arrested and held in prison for 13 days because police believed my residence was filled with cocaine and firearms (all because ONE PERSON I KNOW happened to do that shit[and he ratted out my house because his sentence could be lessened])

It was like something out of the show cops. At 4:30 in the morning, half asleep i hear lots of banging and running around. Then i hear somebody running up the stairs and beyond my door i hear a BOOM! and then someone yell 'POLICE SEARCH WARRANT!' and then all of a sudden BOOM! my door gets kicked in and he puts his gun right to my head and yanks me out of my bed, wearing nothing but gotch.

he says you're being detained while we execute a search warrant for cocaine and guns. There was NEVER any cocaine or guns in my house at all. not even once. I didn't allow that shit because i wanted my home to be my safe haven; it was my sanctuary. The one place i didn't have to feel paranoid about smoking pot. Unfortunately because someone wanted to lessen their sentence they gave up my address. I don't even sell pot (i used to months ago) and they caught me with two ounces of weed.


Now i have to attend drug addiction councelling for 6 weeks, as well as i have 18 conditions including an early curfew. i was evicted from my residence and forced to move back in with my parents. I have a probation officer and everything and this was my FIRST OFFENSE EVER. I never had any priors or a criminal record before this and now all because i smoke(d) alot of pot my life is all fucked up now. I have to take monthly piss tests as well.

it costs 60,000 dollars in canadian tax payers dollars to keep just one criminal in prison per year and i was in there for two weeks. why the fuck is my government wasting tax payers money, and putting stoners in overcrowded prisons? (seriously over-crowded, and by that - i mean LITERALLY 200% overflowed)

and i live in fucking canada for christ sake! Now i'm up against traffiking charges and weapons charges (because they found and unloaded bb gun stashed away in my closet[can you fucking believe that?])
it's like these cops think i run around nickel and diming with a fucking bb gun. The whole time i was in jail all i could think about was how fucking retarded it was that i was put in jail for 2 weeks simply because i'm a pot head. Such bullshit.


----------



## Mr. Blue

Not that long ago, I took a 2 week break and it was great when I smoked again and I got a lot more self control after that, thing is I wanted the break so it wasn't hard I didn't even think about it much, but I remember back when I tried to quit because its illegal, or to save money or some other reason that really didn't justify quitting inside my head, it was hardddd. 

isKalla - I know what you're saying, you can quit or take a break but you need to really want to do it, if improving your lifestyle is your motivation then instead on focusing on the absence of weed, put your focus in your improvement and feel proud of yourself, good luck.


----------



## J. G. Wentworth

Made it for 3 days then discovered my dugout was not so empty as I had thought.   Got stoned as shit on some good dro because I damn sure was not going to throw it away.  It's empty now.  

That was 5 days ago.   Doin okay, but I have been a "little irritable".   LOL


----------



## SourCream

*Seeking Advice on how to quit/escape my pattern of abuse.*

Hi,

I have been smoking marijuana since I was 16 years old. I am now 30.

I have been in love with Mary Jane for a very long time, I love it, and arguing that it is a better alternative to alcohol is something I will sing until the day I die, etc etc.. you get the point, I am a pot head.

But as with all drugs, they can be abused, and I have been stuck in a pattern of abuse for the last 10 years or so. While I acknowledge that if I abused alcohol like I have marijuana, I would be in a much worse place, but that does not mean that long term marijuana abuse is not without its ill effects.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amotivational_syndrome

Since I have been aware of the above term, I have seen it among my long term smoking friends more and more. I think it's a real danger. It is kind of how I feel.

I am European and smoke joints with tobacco and do not smoke cigarettes. This may be part of my problem, but basically I am toking in the mornings before I go to work, popping home at lunch to have another, and then arriving home and having another 2 or 3 before I hit the sack.

This is really starting to have a negative impact on my life, and although I am intelligent enough to recognise that, I seem to lack the common sense required in order to break the pattern.

The hardest part is just trying to care. I am really setup pretty good in my life atm, I have a great job and a career, a lovely place to live, good friends... but I do not have any motivation at all, none. I am supposed to be doing Cisco training for work and am basically pissing the opportunity up the wall, as well as under performing in my job role since a recent promotion. Im in the perfect place right now to lose it all.

Although I am aware of all these negative impacts and shit, I just can't fucking break it. It's got me by the balls.

Ultimately I would love to be able to continue my marijuana use, in a more sensible way, and not in the anti social abusive way I currently do, but I am not sure if I am capable of such a thing, I think I will always fall into this abusive cycle.

If anyone has any tips on stuff that has worked for them, they would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Boogie

if you want to go cold turkey and quit... 

the easiest way that i could recommend is that you check out 'binaural beat generators'

these programs/apps will play two different tones in each ear (using headphones) and they will put you through different brainwave cycles - more information on this technology can be found at wiki ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beats )

there are different frequencies available that will tune your brainwave through different phases... i would recommend the alpha+gamma waves for your situation  they are very effective for me when i'm craving the good stuff.

try it and let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## SourCream

Thanks for the response, thats very interesting!

Do you happen to know of any good presets I can find? playing around with Gnaural...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Vader

We have a megathread about quitting, I'll merge you in, have a look over it.


----------



## Mike Boogie

SourCream said:


> Thanks for the response, thats very interesting!
> 
> Do you happen to know of any good presets I can find? playing around with Gnaural...
> 
> Thanks a lot




Here you go SourCream (Binaural Beats - Resources)

I hope this helps you out  don't forget - our brain is capable of many great things and this is just a tool to help you on your own journey. 

I'm very confident it can help you. When you use binaural beats - it's best to lay down, use earphones/headphones that can play (at a minimum) frequency ranges from _20hz-20khz_, close your eyes, breathe normally and relax. Aim for around 30-40 minute sessions. Good luck.


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Well after my experience with an adulterated pill, I honestly need a break from everything. Especially weed because it stays in your system for so long and so many jobs want to drug test.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm gonna try. I have 2 days off work, so less stress. Although the things I would want to do sober I can't since my car engine blew up and I'm stuck at home. 
Being bored is the enemy! 
If I have to smoke I have "dirt" weed, from when there was NOTHING and I took what I could find. Its BAD, tasty bad! I hope that if I have to give in I won't enjoy it much. 
I'm planning on not taking any other drugs either. I really want a clear mind to cure this funk I'm in. 
I find myself sitting in from of the computer or tv smoking and eating, cause I don't have a car. Any ideas?


----------



## Vader

Go for a walk, or a cycle, or something else active. It's going to be harder if you're in the environment and doing the things with which you usually associate smoking.


----------



## slimvictor

Anyone here tried using 5-htp while quitting weed?
I would appreciate learning about some people's experiences doing so.


----------



## FlyBoy81

I'm just curious guys...I used to hang out with a lot of potheads back in the day...can you get physical withdrawal symptoms from quiting weed?  I never really smoked that much, so I don't know.

I do know about opiates and the EXTREME physical AND mental issues that are involved with withdrawal.  I'm not aware of any real physical withdrawals with weed, but I'm just curious about it.

Did anyone actually experience physical symptoms from quitting weed?


----------



## hydrochron

FlyBoy81 said:


> I'm just curious guys...I used to hang out with a lot of potheads back in the day...can you get physical withdrawal symptoms from quiting weed?  I never really smoked that much, so I don't know.
> 
> I do know about opiates and the EXTREME physical AND mental issues that are involved with withdrawal.  I'm not aware of any real physical withdrawals with weed, but I'm just curious about it.
> 
> Did anyone actually experience physical symptoms from quitting weed?



I would say you do get some minor achs and pains. I have a sensitive stomach already, so I just get stomach aches and it might be hard to eat. 

But if your going to compare it to opiates and ask that question. The answer is always going to be hell no.

It's nothing major, but it is somthing. The stomach aches do bother me, some people claim that it's hard to sleep. Also pain that you already had can be ampified. 

But for the most part it's Psychological. 

Little comparison chart:

Opiate W/D 
Stage I: Six to fourteen hours after last dose: Drug craving, anxiety

Stage II: Fourteen to eighteen hours after last dose: Yawning, perspiration, lacrimation, crying, running nose, dysphoria, "yen sleep" (a waking trance-like state)
Stage III: Sixteen to twenty-four hours after last dose: Rhinorrhea (runny nose) and increase in other of the above, dilated pupils, piloerection (gooseflesh), muscle twitches, hot flashes, cold flashes, aching bones and muscles, loss of appetite and the beginning of intestinal cramping.
Stage IV: Twenty-four to thirty-six hours after last dose: Increase in all of the above including severe cramping and involuntary leg movements ("kicking the habit"), loose stool, insomnia, elevation of blood pressure, moderate elevation in body temperature, increase in frequency of breathing and tidal volume, tachycardia (elevated pulse), restlessness, nausea
Stage V: Thirty-six to seventy-two hours after last dose: Increase in the above, fetal position, vomiting, free and frequent liquid diarrhea, which sometimes can accelerate the time of passage of food from mouth to out of system to an hour or less, involuntary ejaculation, which is often painful, saturation of bedding materials with bodily fluids, weight loss of two to five kilos per 24 hours, increased white cell count and other blood changes.Weed:
Nausea
Cant eat
Cant sleep
Minor pains amplified. 

Dont even ask about benzodiazapines, there a completely different story.


----------



## Chainer

slimvictor said:


> Anyone here tried using 5-htp while quitting weed?
> I would appreciate learning about some people's experiences doing so.



I noticed nothing I would not chalk up to placebo.  I've also used 5-htp for quitting benzo and opiate use.  Also no real effect.

I still smoke weed.  I'm clean from the 'zos and oppies.  I wouldn't say 5-htp helped at all.  Melatonin was a better help for sleep coupled with valarian root extract.  Gabapentin or Lyrica was also helpful.

Hydro, for opiate w/d, you forgot 90 days of intense cravings to relapse.  It's also a lot worse then a little chart could ever say, IMO.  Opiate w/d was/is worse then... well anything, ever.


----------



## slimvictor

^　Thanks for the response, Chainer. 
I have never been addicted to anything stronger than weed (or synthetic cannabinoids, or, maybe, caffeine), but quitting weed is always a difficult thing for me.  I definitely am in a bad mood for a week or so, and I often get strong flu-like symptoms as well.  The whole thing takes a month to disappear, Sleeping is not usually a problem for me, though my dreams are intense and unrelenting, which can wake me up. 
I was hoping that 5-htp might help with the bad moods.  Guess you didn't notice anything about mood-changing? Also thinking that maybe St John's Wort might help...
I might try it / them next time, despite your un-noteworthy experiences, though my expectations are definitely somewhat lowered.


----------



## olab7

going to try to stop smoking on weekdays and just do it on weekends. that way i can get extra high on the weekends and save money by not having to buy tree so often. its going to be hard though...i can already hear it screaming my name inside its little baggie...


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'm taking a little break...  I need to start saving some money  maybe I'll last a week before this money starts burning in my hand.


----------



## whataboutheforests

i didnt read through the whole thread yet, but I need to quit so bad this is impossible.  I tried to go one day without smoking and shit fucks with me so hard.  Sleep schedule is completely fucked, I can't get a bite of food down my throat without gagging and I feel off, but like seriously off.  I was in the grocery store talking to myself out loud without even realizing it.  

I tried just smoking less each day, but after a week of only a bowl a day I was already feeling shitty and anxious and depressed and the thought of stopping completely terrifies me.  I think the only way I can stop is if i'm completely broke and can't buy weed.  I'm gonna read through this thread though and hopefully get some advice. /rant


----------



## LimaZ

Currently im in a 4 day break.. I have been smoking like 15 joints a day with 1 or 2 friends for the past one and a half year.. Its a little hard but manageable..


----------



## Chainer

slimvictor said:


> ^　Thanks for the response, Chainer.
> I have never been addicted to anything stronger than weed (or synthetic cannabinoids, or, maybe, caffeine), but quitting weed is always a difficult thing for me.  I definitely am in a bad mood for a week or so, and I often get strong flu-like symptoms as well.  The whole thing takes a month to disappear, Sleeping is not usually a problem for me, though my dreams are intense and unrelenting, which can wake me up.
> I was hoping that 5-htp might help with the bad moods.  Guess you didn't notice anything about mood-changing? Also thinking that maybe St John's Wort might help...
> I might try it / them next time, despite your un-noteworthy experiences, though my expectations are definitely somewhat lowered.



It's a YMMV subject I feel, but if you do read decent funded studies on the stuff like 5htp, you really find that there are very few journal reviewed studies, in large everything is inconclusive.

A break is the best way to deal with the side effects.  The ones that remain are just mental barriers - learning how to cop without using cannabis all the time.   Valarian Root and a few herbal remedies helped a lot with sleep.


----------



## debaser

1st day of my break. Didn't smoke too much anyway (3 j's a day).


----------



## headfuck123

i have taken an unexpected break due to breaking bones and being housebound. only times i have had a toke is on the weekends. i have more money and dont feel tired all the time  although side-effects from cutting down include: weird and vivid dreams, short temper, a feeling of "not knowing what to do with myself" and mild depression. they might not all be related to me cutting down but im guessing they could well be.


----------



## jdjack27

*Lost its Magic*

I've been smoking MJ everyday (few days off here and there) for the last year. Anyway it's nothing compared to when I first started. My question is, how long of a break would you suggest before I feel the same from it as when I first started? Or will I never be able to feel like that again?


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

It really doesn't take long at all. Are you a nightly or chronic smoker? You probably arn't having dreams during sleep anymore if you are smoking a whole lot, but daily smoking does not necessarily imply this. When I smoke like a eigth a day and I'm chronically "high", I lose all the positive effects of being stoned. They only seem to come back after I allow myself to be sober for 3 or 4 days, and I start having REM sleep again. Then I can get high as all hell again, but tolerance comes back in no time at all.


----------



## jdjack27

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> It really doesn't take long at all. Are you a nightly or chronic smoker? You probably arn't having dreams during sleep anymore if you are smoking a whole lot, but daily smoking does not necessarily imply this. When I smoke like a eigth a day and I'm chronically "high", I lose all the positive effects of being stoned. They only seem to come back after I allow myself to be sober for 3 or 4 days, and I start having REM sleep again. Then I can get high as all hell again, but tolerance comes back in no time at all.



Well lately I've been cutting back. But for the last while I would make it through the day smoke free and end up smoking a gram blunt to myself before bed. I would be high for a bit then just pass out and fall asleep. My days of smoking insane amounts in one sitting are over though. I've noticed that as I've been smoking lesser amounts I seem to get higher , but the high hasn't been as fun as it used to be.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I ceased chronic use recently as I realized that even daily use is too much, unless you have a medical reason for it that is. It can lead to a serious addiction too as it has for me. Having a tolerance to a drug means that your brain is being altered. You take a drug, it doesn't have the effect it once had, your brain is different now you know? I would suggest cutting back a whole lot and letting your head clear out. If you blaze say, once a week, there is no reason why you shouldn't have a great high. I've smoked roughly 10,000 times or more and if I do this, I get just as high as I ever did back when I started, and get more out of the experience now than ever before.


----------



## jdjack27

Wow you've definitely done a lot more smoking than I have I just started last summer. I'll test out a break, I feel like I'm wasting my money being that I aim to get really high not just relaxed.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Yeah I've been at it for 8 years, 5 of them spent in a perpetual haze. I was spending hundreds of dollars a month and looking back, I wasn't even that high. It took years to develop but it definately turned into an addiction. A break is always good after smoking hard for a while, what's best though is learning to keep your use at a rate that is much less frequent than once a day. Smoking this much pot has had a far worse effect on my life than binge drinking, stints with cocaine and mdma, repeatedly taking mushrooms and acid (totally worth it). People treat it like it isn't even a drug, but I find it to be the most personality-changing drug of all, and the only one I have ever got addicted to.


----------



## cryptix420

^ lol @ god


----------



## purple_cloud

I'm gonna merge this into the break thread...normally I would just close it and link it there, but I think there is some good dialogue in here that shouldn't get lost.


----------



## Danny Weed

Hi everyone.

I am currently on day 2 of a 1 month tolerance break. Feel really weird, loads of energy (almost manic), my heart is going really fast also and I keep going hot then really cold. I just cant get my brain to slow down it is racing, song lyrics looping in my head it is driving me nuts. 

I am not really complaining, it is actually quite interesting to see my body's reaction. I feel like a completely different person today my social anxiety has just about vanished, I can now walk along a street without thinking that everyone is at their windows watching the way I walk and all that stupid shit haha.

Just wanted to share my experience so far, anyone else on a break at the minute?


----------



## freehugs

Danny Weed said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am currently on day 2 of a 1 month tolerance break. Feel really weird, loads of energy (almost manic), my heart is going really fast also and I keep going hot then really cold. I just cant get my brain to slow down it is racing, song lyrics looping in my head it is driving me nuts.
> 
> I am not really complaining, it is actually quite interesting to see my body's reaction. I feel like a completely different person today my social anxiety has just about vanished, I can now walk along a street without thinking that everyone is at their windows watching the way I walk and all that stupid shit haha.
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience so far, anyone else on a break at the minute?



Turn that energy into something productive such as weight lifting or endurance training.  That will definitely help with the break.  But I just finished mine.  Twas good, especially when I got a vape on the last day :3


----------



## Danny Weed

Yeah I am doing loads of walking and stuff, it does help a lot 

Congratulations on your break and the vape


----------



## Bricheta_albastra

Day 1 almost over, quite hard to not smoke even though I'm not that heavy of a smoker.

Hopefully posting here will help with not smoking. 

I still have 3-4 grams that I have to get rid of and since my friends are away getting more weed will be harder so I should be able to get a nice break.


----------



## freehugs

Danny Weed said:


> Yeah I am doing loads of walking and stuff, it does help a lot
> 
> Congratulations on your break and the vape



Thanks you sir


----------



## fluffybudzz

hi guys.

Just recently after my exams and after a trip out to Amsterdam, I have been unable to stop thinking about or smoking cannabis. I have smoked every single day since the 23rd June. On weekends pretty much all day i've been blazing. I really can't break the habit, it's not doing anything bad to my social life or work life I just really enjoy it. 

I have also started shottin it in order to save a bit of money. like i buy a half ounce of punk cheap and shot most of it in 3 days, but give myself a decent amount to smoke. So its not costing me anything either, but my behaviour is changing. 

I no longer enjoy going to the gym as I used to and I am struggling to read my books. I have also lost all interest in my current gf who i love and is sexy as fuck, and now only think about other girls (obviously this may not be related to weed but may have something to do with it). 

My question is, is there some way of maintaining a habit and still being fully functional?Is there some kind of miracle drug I can use to keep things on the straight and narrow whilst getting high all the time?? or do I have to give it a rest?


----------



## Strongheart

I used to smoke 2-3 blunts per day 4-6 days per week of the high grade shit for years. Then started gradually slowing down starting in March. June I cut back dramatically. July 4th was the last time I smoked and it was just a few hits off a blunt. I quit for a few reasons. One was because I took a civil service exam and pretty soon they will be getting to my list number for the job. Also have other job oppurtunities that require a drug test that I know I can beat just by using others urine but thats besides the point. Another reason is because I was tired of the high, not being "on", On point or whatever. I am less passive and a little more aggressive when it comes to going after things like finishing projects or reaching goals and more focused. I am not quitting forever as it is still nice to smoke once in a while, but sometimes it just makes me think way too much or over anaylize things that dont need to be.. Hell I have a 4 foot OG Kush plant growing right now on my fire escape that I started in April lol and no doubt I will smoke some of her when the buds are ready in October.


----------



## iskalla

ive been smoking for nearly 10 years, a good 4 of those almost daily. i dont like the person i become when im stoned. im alright when im sober but when im stoned im just incredibly dull and boring to be around. the thing i realized is that i smoke so much that most people only experience me when im stoned. i feel like there is so much more potential when it comes to interacting with others and weed is just holding me back. problem with quitting is that my roommates and all of my friends love smoking weed. im surrounded by weed all the time and it fits well all the activities i partake in. my plan this time around is to not avoid weed, but not confront it by going to places where i know people will be smoking weed. i hope that the satisfaction of having a clear mind will motivate me in quitting weed for good.

so here goes my 100th attempt to quit weed. ill let you all know how things are going. this is also to motivate me. quite selfish i guess.


----------



## powdakilla

Iskalla, good on you for not giving up after 100 tries,  I'm on my 101st now I think.  I'm 4 full days in this time, and got myself a seroquel prescription just to help me sleep at night.  It's hard when all your friends are smoking all the time, If they're good buddies though they should understand your desire and help you a bit.  I can watch people smoke with out craving most of the time, but it's when they offer it, and then say, 'Oh yeah, I forgot you were quitting' that I really want it.   I'm similiar in that everyone knows me when I'm stoned, they're not used to the louder, more brash, possibly more of an asshole me, one of my biggest fears is that after a while we won't relate to each other, and then I'll be sober, and have no one to hang out with, which will make me want to get high even more, UGH!
    Don't feel selfish,  we're all here to support each other,  I've noticed the people who are successful at quitting on this forum post about their struggle quite a bit,  People have been pretty supportive on here, and for me it's motivating to even have people in the online world know how it's going, I don't want to keep coming back here after failing and starting again and again, but it beats telling people in the real world that you've fallen off the wagon.
    Be strong, remember if you can hang out with people smoking, and not partake, you've definitely won a huge battle...Good luck...


----------



## Mafioso

what up CD, been smoking for about 3 years or so, damn near all day everyday since the first puff.  Think its about time for a break, just puffing on the last of a fat sack.  i've been wanting to cut back for a while now but when i don't smoke now i get pretty bad anxiety and my mind is stuck on finding the quickest way to get stoned.  however, I'll be applying for a new job hopefully in the next month or two, or just as soon as i can pass a drug test.  i'm the type that smokes first thing when i wake up and last thing before i go to bed as well as any chance i get in between.  anyone have any suggestions as to how to manage my anxiety without getting completely ripped?  i used to play a lot of music but i find it hard to concentrate on playing without being somewhat high.  i know its possible, i used to do it all the time, but it feels like i lost the spark that kept me focused.  i want to get this back.  i'm tired of feeling like i'm being held back by weed.


----------



## powdakilla

Hey Mafioso,  I know it's different for everyone but  I used to think I got anxiety from pot as well, until I took a break for a few days.  The next time I smoked I realized just how little control I had over my stoned thoughts, and also how irrational my thoughts can become baked.  My brain and thoughts definitely spiral out of control when stoned, but it wasn't until I was able to get really fried (from taking even a few days off) that I could notice it;  I was just so used to it when smoking all day.  I've been off pot for eight days now (the longest in six years at least), and can honestly say, I have less anxiety and when I do get unpleasant thoughts (depressive, anxious, worse sometimes) I'm able to catch them faster, and question them far more effectively.  
    I feel you on the guitar, what helped me there was to learn new songs that are way above my ability level,  it takes so much concentration I forget everything else.   This thread has been really helpful for me in quitting pot, hope I can help someone else...


----------



## Mafioso

powdakilla, i think i know what you are talking about.  i definitely feel more mentally in control when i'm sober, which is why i know i need to quit.  its the social aspect the keeps me puffin tho.. to be honest its all my friends and i do anymore.  but thats cool that you play guitar too what style do you play?  i've been wanting to learn some of andy mckee's work like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSnWhsmlGec.

so are you trying to quit or just take a break killa?  you feel like you have more positive energy when you dont smoke?


----------



## QuasiModo

*Saying goodbye to Cannabis as an every day drug.*

I have recently decided to take hiatus from my two year near every day consumption of cannabis. This has absolutely nothing to do with lack of motivation or otherwise spirit dampening effects that cannabis supposedly has. I am strange, you see no matter what the strain my high is never crippling. It gives me motivation and focus, boosts my energy and makes me chatty. I love cannabis, at one point or another I can say it has saved me from my extreme ups and downs.. In general it has made me a happier, calmer and more productive individual. Right now however I have not the proper time to alot her. Between fucking my gf (which will probably be my only momentary reprise from aforementioned hiatus as my girl LOVES to smoke before and after we bone) and working two jobs I just never seem to be able to taste my high like I used to. When I was just growing dope and working for a Medicinal Marijuana Collective I had all the time in the world to appreciate the finer points of music and conversation under the influence of exotic high grade.. Now, since I must return to my daily grind so quickly after smoking more often than not, it seems my buzz fades into the background perhaps only dilating time slightly and boosting my mood but I never quite get where I used to. So for now I am taking an extended tolerance break and holiday from the added bustle that is trying to get high between responsibilities. May our time apart make our time together more splendid my old lover 

Q_M


----------



## RobotRipping

A good break never hurts and you'll find much more to appreciate when you do get high.


----------



## dropsonde

you're going to feel STRANGE haha. good lucky the first week or two is tough (see: boring) but it's definitely worth the break. you'll be high as balls in no time


----------



## Folley

Ive been trying to quit too but... that shit just does not work out. Seems like I cant go a day without trying to get a dime fronted or scraping my pipes till their clean as the day I bought them...

I remember when I used to get high.... now smoking weed is like being sober


----------



## QuasiModo

Thank you gentleman your advice did not fall on deaf ears...... Er, eyes.


----------



## purple_cloud

Hey Quasi, I'm gonna move your thread into our MEGA taking a break/quitting thread, since I think you'll get more answers and support from the regulars there.


----------



## Treefa

Man, I dont get very high anymore but i just keep blazing...time for a break soon........ohhh fuck no!!!


----------



## grafittibob

I haven't smoked in two days and I'm having dreams about smoking dank!
I can't escape my weed habit even in my dreams.
Guess it's time to pickup.


----------



## Cindyc

If you think there may be an issue it is definitely time for you to take a break.  If you ignore that feeling it will be much harder to recognize and address later down the road. 



The diagnostic criteria according to the DSM-IV (diagnostic and statistical manual) for a panic attack is;

A discrete period of intense fear or discomfort, in which four (or more) of the following symptoms developed abruptly and reached a peak within 10 minutes

1) palpitations, pounding heart, or accelerated heart rate
2) sweating
3) trembling or shaking
4) sensations of shortness of breath or smothering
5) feeling of choking
6) chest pain or discomfort
7) nausea or abdominal distress
8) feeling dizzy, unsteady, lightheaded or faint
9) derealiziation (feeling of unreality) or depersonalization (being detatched from oneself)
10) fear of losing control or going crazy
11) fear of dying
12) paresthesias (numbness or tingling sensations)
13) chills or hot flushes 



From my experience smoking marijuana effects everyone differently.  Some people can smoke every day and never have any negative experiences. However others can develop dependence, cannibis intoxication delerium, cannibis induced psychotic disorders (including hallucinations and delusions), cannibis induced anxiety disorder and depression.


----------



## purple_cloud

I'm going to merge this in with our cannabis quitting thread, since I think there have been some good responses in here. However, as it was said, if you need to ask yourself if you need a break, you probably do. Also, if you need to ask if something is a panic attack, you probably haven't had one. They are horrible things where you feel like you are going to die, have a hard time breathing, and can even throw up when you anxiety level has gotten high enough; at least this is what they are for me. It's not just being "gloomy" or "sad," it's a very intense feeling that can either be brief or last for a little while, but they are truly miserable things.


----------



## Top Cat

I've been smoking weed for about 3-4 years now and probs daily for about a year and a half, although I've always been a heavy smoker. I've decided to quit, (I've tried before but given up on quitting every time), because I lack motivation to do anything and I'm poor. I enjoy getting high but for me it just makes everything less interesting when I'm stoned, I get slight social anxiety / general anxiety and I no longer want to be controlled by a substance I use. 

This is my third day in and so far I've been having trouble sleeping and been extremely bored. This may be due to me also abstaining from alcohol though (which I'm also cutting down on). I'm also attempting to give up smoking tobacco as of today.. I gave my bacci to my mum this morning and I'm feeling okay so far.. I went for a run this morning and was almost sick lol. Gunna keep at the excercise though and it should get easier


----------



## olab7

^ awesome to hear top cat i hope things get easier for you


----------



## TangerinO

I have been thinking today in fact about maybe taking a little break.

Been smoking daily now, sometimes night, sometimes both day and night, for probably about a year, up and down in amounts. 
I used to smoke 20 - 30 nice huge cones a day, when I had a lot of it (while still at school mind you) but I set that shit right as I never allow something to have such a hold on me.
So I got rid of my buds, and now a long while later I've got a whole lot again and I just can't stop myself smoking daily when it's there.
I've been on holidays for ages, and I've just started back at Uni this week and I just got a new job today. 
My use is still mild compared to what to what it used to be and I'm proud of that but it's still daily, no questions. That being said but I never feel like it effects me that negatively, at least not enough to quit, I have a short term memory that fucks me a little more than it used to and I tend to be a little more introverted but I always felt before I started weed at 17 that I talk way too much and can't help myself anyway, whether I want to or not, so I consider this a positive effect. Almost like getting access to my own head back by not having to constantly see what's going on everywhere, all the time. This behaviour is most likely due to my ADHD.
At any rate I've recently let my smoking get to a bud for the day and a bud for the night, but that's because I've had a three month holiday. 
I first got concerned when I tried to take a night off and just couldn't seem to. It's not too big a deal, I just don't want to not be able to adjust to my new schedule and have the weed get in my way like it did it in College even though I passed in the top 15% of my state, despite my stupidly heavy use for school time.
I want to make sure I don't have to smoke it if it's ideal not to.

Honestly, I'm usually pretty good at regulating my use, namely decreasing when I'm starting to hit it too hard. I've just had a shitty, apathetic day for some reason and this topic was running through my head earlier as it does every now and then mainly because a lot of my friends are slowing down and I just feel like an irresponsible fuck up for continuing to smoke when the heavy smoking friends I have, who taught me everything I know are all backing out on it. Although I feel this way the positives of marijuana always seem to outweigh the negative for me, it's so hard to tell yourself it's doing you damage and convince yourself you need to quit when you smoked your hardest and still knocked a college UAI out of the water. It's such a good fucking excuse because everything I was told about how it wrecks your studies, it just didn't end up that way for me and I know one other person who did even better than me at school and smoked even harder for longer to further validate it.
Right now I'm just venting some shit off my chest without even really realising as I was typing it, so I don't want to sound like a cocky dickhead, but it is hard to tell yourself you need a break from daily smoking when you do well at school, hold your job, have a nice functioning relationships with my girlfriend, family and friends. Why take a break from something that makes me feel so good and seems to only mildly impact my life?
...
That being said, I probably need a break.

It's a vicious fucking circle. Thanks for listening if you did 
Thoughts and comments would be appreciated.


----------



## powdakilla

The best reason to quit getting high every day, even if it's only for a little while,  Is because you can't seem to do it.  (not you but anyone).


----------



## TangerinO

truth.


----------



## Rio Fantastic

Top Cat said:


> I've been smoking weed for about 3-4 years now and probs daily for about a year and a half, although I've always been a heavy smoker. I've decided to quit, (I've tried before but given up on quitting every time), because I lack motivation to do anything and I'm poor. I enjoy getting high but for me it just makes everything less interesting when I'm stoned, I get slight social anxiety / general anxiety and I no longer want to be controlled by a substance I use.
> 
> This is my third day in and so far I've been having trouble sleeping and been extremely bored. This may be due to me also abstaining from alcohol though (which I'm also cutting down on). I'm also attempting to give up smoking tobacco as of today.. I gave my bacci to my mum this morning and I'm feeling okay so far.. I went for a run this morning and was almost sick lol. Gunna keep at the excercise though and it should get easier



Quitting alcohol, tobacco and weed at the same time is generally a bad idea. If you think you can handle it go for it, but most people who try to quit multiple things at once end up giving up and going back to all of their previous bad habits. I'd reccomend picking what you want to quit the most and quitting that alone first before addressing the others.


----------



## Bagseed

since there was little time i wasn't high the last two years, i decided to take a break for at least a month. this was two days ago, and i experience little negative effects from quitting. had trouble falling asleep this night, it's odd that i was able to sleep with no problems whatsoever the first sober day.
craving is really not that bad for me, i spent yesterday afternoon with two stoner friends and had no trouble not to smoke with them but still had a good time. mostly it's like when i intentionally stop smoking it's easy for me, but when time goes by i somehow "forget" the negative effects smoking all the time gives me and i tend to fall back to the old habit fast....

what really helps me is that i begun riding the bike moreso than using the public transport here in my city. i spent like 6 hours on my bike the last three days and it really helps distracting me from actually not being high. :D endorphines are win, when you want to quit something.

i hope that i can learn to use cannabis in a reasonable way when my break is over, i don't intend to quit it forever, because it will be one of my favourite psycheldelic drugs ever. i will never forget the trips it gave me when it was new to me 
of course when used that often as i did, the psychedelic effects are reduced to a minimum. i intend to end my break with some strong edibles to make it a worthwhile experience :D

good luck to all the other who want to take a break!


----------



## blondiwright

i smoked weed for the first time when i was 12. i never really propaly started smoking it till i was 14. i continued to smoke it every so often. from every day to one a week it would never really bother me not smokeing. i stopped really smoking the drug as much when i was 16 because i discovered MDMA. atfer a few year of taking varouis drugs i decide to stop smoking tabbaco when i was around 18-19. i got in to thinking of ill just smoke a joints instead when i go out with my friends instead of caining thoughs awfull white and brown sticks of death. soon this turn one addiction it to another. i smoke weed everyday. i occationaly try to stop i find the first couple of days to be quite hard but after a week or so i find my self to think less and less about smoking a fat one. personal i find stopping smokeing tabbacco is far harder than weed


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I've been addicted to cannabis inasmuch as is humanly possible for 3 years and had a prior heavy habit with it for an even longer time. It has gotten so bad that I will seek out the best stuff and smoke an ounce of it in about a week in bong and just downright fiend for more. It's never enough. I'll smoke a joint and crave another in 15 minutes; I always have to be smoking whatever I'm doing. I'm sure my body has suffered from such a habit (although my cardio is still excellent) but my main concern is that it has been turning my consciousness to shit: antisocialism, burnt out physical feeling in my brain, lack of ability to concentrate on much at all anymore, dumbass memory, severe lack of self esteem, severe depression, extreme anger etc. I don't really have any underlying mental health issues that I can't deal with as a sober individual, so the pot is no doubt fucking my head up. It weakens my mind immensely. 

I realize I will always be a tortured soul while I have this miserable habit but I haven't burned in 23 days now. At first I had insomnia and I didn't know what the fuck to do with myself (anxiety). I feel great now - I sleep less but better, dream vividly, and have seen huge improvements in memory, self esteem, energy levels and mood. The difference in myself has actually been astonishing. Weed impacts and obscures my personality moreso than any other drug. I'm just typing this cause I'm fiending for it bad right now - it's still a daily issue. Whenever I start feeling great like this the tendency is to want to get high, but I have realized at this point that I simply have absolutely no control over marijuana, a strange fact considering I have had total control over every other drug I have used. 

I only hope that one day the thought of marijuana will cease to run through my head. It hasn't even been a month and I guess when you have a habit like this it takes a bit longer than a month to get over it. Has anyone been in my situation and totally gotten over it? I smoke dope in my dreams every night and wake up disappointed in myself feeling like I caved in for a moment or so (and also that the huge bag I just got ahold of doesn't actually exist). Cause every time I choose to burn the addiction just goes back to square one. I even tend to fiend extra hard to make up for lost time. If I can get through this shit I will be a once-a-season tripper and other than that nothing stronger than tea will enter my system. The world shall be my oyster. Constant vigilence fellow ex-dopers, and if it's fucking with you, don't listen to all the people who say it's totally harmless. Trust in your inner voice - mine is telling me to get the fuck off this garbage. What has happened to me isn't even uncommon - I see it time and time again and people don't even know what's happening to them cause they're lost in a thick purple haze. Mary Jane can be one hell of a lying whore, but oh Godhead do I still love her so so much.


----------



## bobbycontract

I am currently on a break, I have not smoked in 6 months due to some legal problems. I did not find it hard to stop even though I used to smoke a lot. As much as I love smoking it is nice to not spend so much money on it. I will be able to finally smoke again in a week or so and it will be great without any tolerance.


----------



## projump2001

RedRum OG said:


> i could smoke the dankiest skankiest weed and feel very unsatisfied. plus my guy started getting vicodin again so i figured i could use that instead yum yum. (dont worry i know how to use without getting addicted)



^

That is what i said when i started with Oxy. At with time i got into a habit that took me to heroin. It is a long road if you get sucked in. Not many people can do it with out catching some kind of a habit. 

On the subject of quitting weed. I stopped after 5 years. I took about 2 months off but the first few days i had trouble sleeping and i was having bad dreams that would wake me up. I also took 4 months off one time and that went much better. Over all i got back into smoking. I can not just smoke on weekends. For me its all or nothing.

Joe.


----------



## projump2001

keep up the good work. I was doing great but i picked up smoking after i went to a concert and sure enough continued from that point on. When i was clean I found all the things you mention happen to me. In fact i found that when you start smoking again, the high is not that great and it takes time to get back into it. In short you are better off taking a very long break and even staying away from it for good. That is my next goal..


----------



## smokemndank

Quitting is something i don't want to do i just want to be able to be a occasional smoker.Then I can smoke more when I do want to smoke because I won't have to worry about making sure I have weed that next day its the dependency on it is what I need to work on. Weed sure has been lasting me longer but its also been getting better haha


----------



## powdakilla

Well after two days short of a month of not smoking, I 'relapsed'  (my new job fell through after two days of driving to get there and back). I got home, was tired and wired stressed and depressed, and smoked one with my bro; It was awesome, I forgot how fucked up good weed can get an occasional smoker!  But the effects in the morning were really noticeable, super burnt out, puffy eyes, and no motivation to do anything.  
            It's been like going right back to square one for quitting as well.  I smoked the last two nights, for some reason that one good buzz, has made it extremely hard to say no (I live with my brother, he's a super chronic and always offers).   Weed is so great when used occasionally, but I'm starting to think that I may have to just say no for the rest of my life, unless I want to go through the joneses every time I smoke.


----------



## qbjb24

I'm currently on a break from smoking 3+ blunts a day. Ive been smoking regularly for about 15 years. Ive been on breaks the longest being about 6 months. Ive quit for legal purposes and self improvement purposes. Right now it's more of a mental test to see how long I can go. So far it's been about 10 days and things are going fine. Ive already endured some stressful situations that couldve easily caused me to fall off but Ive remained, so far. If I come across some good e, which i havent in about 4 years, I will def smoke then but otherwise I feel great and would like to see how far I can go.
Good luck to anyone on a similar path.


----------



## papa

I've smoked for over 40 years and I had to take a 2 week break to pass a drug screen when I was on pain management. I didn't have any problems. Maybe it depends on what your reasons are for quitting as to how successful you'll be.. If I had failed the drug screen, I would've been kicked to the curb with a 300mg a day oxycodone tolerance. That was a pretty good incentive to get through it..  

I used to go to great lengths to smoke weed but I just don't have the same cravings anymore... oh well..


----------



## olab7

^ wow 40 years! your a good example that rvrn if you smoke weed for a long time doesn't mean you'll have a terrible life 

Yeah I think it depends on the person or reasons that can make quiting hard. I've taken breaks that have ranged from weeks to months with ease although I havn't been smoking nearly as long as most people here so maybe that factors in as well


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

day #26
Something I have realized at this point is that occasional smoking is absolutely out of the question - I just wake up a different person and begin fiending no matter what my stance is on the issue before blazing. Past fuckups with girls make me want to smoke the fuck out of dope, but it's not even that good of an escape and I wind up a burnout after chasing the high. And the problems themselves stem from smoking dope chronically, and being plagued by paranoia, but dope somehow always manages to ease the pain...

 It's probably going to be a long journey overcoming that breakup but the dope might hold you back. It's easy to get lost in memories when you're stoned and personally I tend to dwell in regret a lot more and wind up depressed as fuck. You seem to be doing well for the first few days - I myself become a monster for at least a couple days - glazed over eyes, pretty much dead inside... snapping at people who try and interrupt my miserable inner world without even realizing what I'm doing. You'd seriously think I was hooked on hard drugs the way it fucks me, but my habit was severe and went on for far too long. You will recover fully shortly and then comes the much longer issue of getting over the desire to get high once you're feeling good and you know how fun it would be (but also the viscious cycle it always initiates).

I'm taking LSD once a month as well, it's great during this time to have a nice trip to look forward to after being straight in the head for a good while.


----------



## papa

icecube said:


> How different is it, to trip without pot?




I don't know,...I've never tried to trip without pot.  there's the tripping, ... usually with some bros.  somebody gets the idea to go driving around or head down to the park. everybody is laughing about some stupid shit.. the music is playing. somebody whips out a joint or bowl...everybody gathers around it for a hit. one dude starts coughing so hard he spills his beer... just normal stuff..


----------



## qbjb24

icecube said:


> Oh yeah, girls always manage their way to fuck you up
> 
> This saturday I'm going to take some acid without any dope for the very first time. I always thought the trip gets stronger when you have a joint.. isn't it?
> 
> How different is it, to trip without pot?



IMO lsd is too strong to mix with anything. there's no point to waste ur tree if the trip is at all decent. I cant see weed intensifying something that strong. i dont even like to smoke when Im on that britney. my hearts already racing and weed aint that strong. Id say save ur weed for the come down.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

This summer I was blazing chronically, so I wasn't even noticing any drastic changes in myself when I would get high. I was just living in a perpetual haze from morning til night, and whenever I dropped acid in that perpetual haze I would totally not smoke any weed for a while (sometimes up to a week), and it actually really made me dislike how smoking weed affected me and sparked a strong desire to quit which had been laying dormant inside my doped out self for a long time, arising once in a while and resulting in nothing more than 2 week breaks. The LSD provided moments of clarity in my burnt out life. 

If I don't smoke for a little while and I get stoned, it's a totally different and awesome mildly psychedelic high which I think would synergize really well with LSD and potentiate it but acid is so fucking strong to begin with, and due to the fact that weed can sometimes induce paranoia and anxiety in me I would be reluctant to try the combination. If your trip is going well and you want to get higher, then I don't see any harm in smoking a joint. In my case since smoking weed has had such a negative impact on my life I would be completely aware of that on acid and I think it could possibly result in a freakout. I fully expand my lungs when breathing on acid and I bet I could take massive tokes though. I know that when I used to do this on mushrooms back when I wasn't such a fiend and actually got stoned, it would really kick the trip up a notch and would be a great activity to partake in if I couldn't figure out what to do with myself.


----------



## powdakilla

My thought on smoking (while on acid) is "why bother".  You're going to be high, and having a good time regardless:  If you make it through that night without smoking, then you'll be on day 6!  So much of it's mental, it will be way harder to throw away six days off weed than one.   Frankly I'm jealous, getting some acid and going to a rave without smoking weed could really help imprint some positive motivation...

      Last night was night three for me,  sleeping good, having awesome dreams, and waking up way more motivated.  This is the one time I'm glad I have no social life anymore,  It's a fuck of a lot harder not to indulge when you're around friends who are blazing.  Congrats on day 4....


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I was slammin brews for a little while until the habit was broken. Drink like hell sir, it is difficult for open minded psychedelic drug users to become attached to alcohol, which offers nothing in terms of personal growth. Take advantage of anything that can help you break out of the cycle. After a month of not blazing I totally feel like I'm over being a dope fiend. This crazy dude came up to my cottage (I'm a post-university forest dweller) yesterday with the best mushrooms I've ever had. The trip totally brought me down to Earth and this particular time I learned a lot about Dharma - how the presence of other life forms totally affects our energies - universal connectivity man. I was totally in touch with the energy of other people and the universe haha not to sound cliche, but I would totally recommend that everyone eat shrooms. The drug is totally on par with acid for me, I learned SO much last night hahaha, I will never be the same after that but it certainly wasn't the first time. I've only been doing acid for a while and I really needed this mushroom trip to bring me back down to Earth, the acid was sending me too far out. It all makes sense now. Man, I felt like I saw God last night, I was downright fucked hehehe. This wonderful journey of self discovery that psychedelics have initiated is just adding so much colour to my life.   

It's normal for psychedelic drugs to make one more inclinded towards exploring themselves instead of just focussing on interacting with the common man - the common man is a very simple creature. He likes booze, money, control over others, and pussy and pretty much everything he does is central to attracting these things towards him. Like, 99% of people are this way. Honestly, how ignorant these robots are, with all the constant warfare and all. The ego is pretty boring and simple, and the dharma of another ego can have a negative effect on you. Surround youself with semi-enlightened beings and rejoice in the pleasure of being alive. Fuck... I sound like a damn hippie.  

Oh, and I smoked a joint with the dude while wigging out, but I really don't give a fuck, because if I was still addicted to smoking pot I would have noticed the energy of it while tripping. I noticed no attachment, but what I did notice is how my friend was concerned about smoking the roach til the end, not wasting a morcel, and rolling pinners to keep the high going. Typical doper antics - I know what it's like to be a doper and whereas I used to see my own faults in my fiending friends, this feeling has been replaced by pity. And it helped me get through the whole wigout haha - well it was just something to do, I was zooming so hard I didn't even notice any high at all from the pot (after a month break), the trip was gnarly. I was worried way too much about resisting dope forever - now I know I just need to chill the fuck out about it and if I want to smoke once in a blue moon I will do so. The dope isn't worth getting all worked up about. For now, I'm a free spirit!


----------



## Bagseed

my break is still going on, on tuesday, it will be 3 weeks 

sometimes i craved a little bit for weed, especially the last days, but i think it was due to stress and stuff. was a bit hard, when people smoked next to me, but i kept myself together with thinking something like "what would taking that joint really change". the only answer i found to it was "nothing".
only thing is i drank a little bit more alcohol than usual, but as i hardly ever drink and mostly only one beer or something, i'm not really concerned.

i will end the break in like ten days and already made plans for a nice muffin time with nice people. after that i will see how to proceed from there. i definetly gained some positve insights out of this break already. i know i don't need weed to function, i'm more open in social situations, and i have hope, that i can keep the smoking at a moderate level in the future. being high all the time now seems somehow ridiculous to me.

greets 

@ rave_itsrealfun

sounds like an awesome trip. i hope to get my hands on some mushrooms too in the next few months. these were the first psychedelic i took, but they didn't reveal their full power to me (i think because i was too young (younger than now^^) and simply not ready). also my trips on acid and 2c-e gave me some insight, but not really what i am looking for right now...


----------



## laCster

breaks are nice but they aren't that fun


----------



## purple_cloud

I'm starting to wonder if I need a weed break. I know I'll have a job that did NOT drug test (company doesn't believe in it, and yes I'm in the US!) and hope I'll be going back for a doctorate degree at some point after that. I've been smoking almost 9 years daily with few breaks, the longest only about a month, and very infrequent too. Now I'm getting amazing NYC quality weed and I'm not getting as high as I expected, even just smoking at night and not during the day or before work anymore. This job, even though it's shitty enough that like the others I've had smoking before work may help, I'm training myself to only do it at night to unwind. Financially weed isn't a huge burden at the moment either, and I love weed. I just wonder, if I'm already 24, how much clarity and development I may have actually missed out on.


----------



## purple_cloud

Well, I've pretty much been stoned more often than not since I was 15. 15-20 is a really critical time period for development and growth, and I wonder if the effects of constantly having my thought pattern and perception altered to some degree may have changed things. I have borderline personality disorder and I'm pretty open about it on BL because I have nowhere else to share it has a MAJOR impact on my life. The signs were there long before weed, but I will always wonder if marijuana contributed.

That's why I think that. Partially for scientific reasons of any substance altering use on the brain during critical growth years, and partly just out of emotional, mental, and almost spiritual curiosity.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

It's true we are all constantly changing so much - I don't even know who or what I am anymore. I embrace change - everything happens exactly as it should in order for me to progress further spiritually, the way I see things. When I burn daily I get really confused and lost about the whole thing, but when I smoke occasionally the effect is mainly great. It's really fun to smoke with homies, but it's not fun to choose to burn all day by yourself - it's pretty fucking depressing in my experience. However, being a burnout is still a learning experience I'm happy to have gone through. To acheive the highest positive/negative ratio one shouldn't do it daily. 

When I blazed the other day on shrooms, the thought of being high all the time hit me as pretty insane behaviour, whereas a month ago it was just the norm. A strong psychedelic trip never fails to remind me that it's all about laying back and not worrying about shit and having fun and cracking jokes and smiling, but still making something of yourself. I tend to forget this over time, so I need to trip balls once a month to keep myself sane at this point. Like, really trip my nuts off - if you arn't freaking out about how out-of-this-world-fucked you are, then you arn't taking a high enough dose. There are plenty of weak drugs going around these days. I went through so many batches of acid I thought were the real deal until by sheer luck I came across some stuff where 1 hit would annihilate me. The rest of the blotter was hardly worth my time (and cash). I would go to raves on it and have a great time, but with real legit acid, I would never trust myself being anywhere but out in the woods - I just turn into a hallucinating lunatic, and I would rather not be coming to extremely profound realizations about God and life around a bunch of typical ravers out for a great time. The best way to go about things is to grow your own mush. Ever since my experience with that, my thinking has been radically different, with the +/- ratio being infinite.


----------



## papa

purple_cloud said:


> I have borderline personality disorder and I'm pretty open about it on BL because I have nowhere else to share it has a MAJOR impact on my life. The signs were there long before weed, but I will always wonder if marijuana contributed.




and it could be the apposite..If you hadn't started using pot, it might've been much worse for you...


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

If you don't drink so much booze you probably won't need love so much. That's how it is with me anyway - I'll be fine until I get wasted and then I will become lonely. Not to mention that shit will totally fuck up your studies, because it will pretty much make you retarded as I discovered. And drinking like that will seriously ruin your body long term. But it's sooo hard to avoid in university. That's how it is with the ego though... however much you have, it's never enough when you run out. Which is why I had to destroy my attachment to pot. And yeah, too much hanging out will leave you influenced by other peoples energies, and people tend to be fairly simple minded. Nothin wrong with being alone - we're actually never alone, we just seem to be... we're always connected. Just consider yourself lucky to have had those girls and to be around them - I'm living up at a cottage and haven't so much as spoken to a chick in like 3 months. Imagine how you might feel in that situation - if you have enough reasons to wake up in the morning, it shouldn't be too bad. My attachment to them isn't strong at all these days... it's a pretty simple pleasure, we are young and have plenty of time to fall in love.

Sounds to me like you get laid more than enough and you are being very selfish. The only sex I've had in the past year is with a 54 year old distant relative, and I am everything a girl could want - a chilled out, jacked, athletic and very smart engineer. This is the clearly the result of me being a miserable, burnt out dope fiend however so I blame myself. I cannot even get through to you how much I have suffered over this shit in the past, as a weak minded drug addict, and to hear you complaining when you literally just went through a breakup is absurd and also very weak. So chill out man. Be grateful to be alive, and not to have been born in Libya, Syria or Somalia, where people are murdered over nothing. Just to be university students will the opportunity to learn and grow, and with the sort-of-freedom to experiment with mind expanding drugs is a wonderful gift.


----------



## headfuck123

day number 6 for me.

the past two days have been ok (when i have things to do) but when im left with nothing to do i feel like complete shit! after months of being stoned more or less every day i decided that i needed a break because of tolerance issues, not that i felt "not right in the head". i dont have a date that i wish to stay sober to but a friends harvest will be ready in a couple weeks so it would be good if i could stay off it untill then. i doubt i can though


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Yeah man it's called loneliness... having a girl around for company totally cures it and it's amazing. And yeah nice girls to chill with are a dime a dozen, the sex is secondary I agree, but in the end it can just become another form of attachment, like smoking weed can become. In order to have true inner peace, you have to be able to be happy without any of these things at all. You're never alone man, with or without a chick, you're always flowing in sync with the rest of the universe. There will always be another girl in the future. It has taken me loads of suffering, many mistakes, a horrible weed habit, countless mushroom and acid and mdma trips, and tons of studying shit like theoretical physics and eastern mysticism to realize this.   

Life shouldn't be boring without weed, booze, a girl and friends - you gotta have personal interests to keep you going. I read the news and enlightening books incessantly, I'm learning German, I still study engineering even though I'm done school, I practice yoga daily for hours, I go on long cycling adventures, canoe around fishing, and trip balls whenever I feel like it's time... you get the point, there's never a dull moment in my life, and I interact with friends once every 2 or 3 weeks when they come visit. I'm just cherishing this "alone time" before I find work involving nuclear energy or solar cells... might be a while. Then, I will have girls and money and friends around and party a bit. Since you create your own reality with your mind, it is whatever you choose it to be.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Sounds like you have a lot to live for. You haven't been off the pot long so keep at it... the pot was totally making me real lost and confused. I would be exercising and learning all day like I am presently, but I could never be sure of myself, and I wasn't enjoying my life as much as I should have been. I saw everything too abstactly and I had lost touch with the universal love. Getting off it has been a huge step forward, albeit, it's a tough rabbit hole to climb out of once you're in too deep.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

for myself, i'm very simple compared to most. i'm far out, but i'm also down to earth. enjoying life for me is being a free spirit. if you don't wake up excited with a smile on your face, then something is wrong. i love to laugh, i can be pretty fucking funny a lot of the time, and i never hide shit from myself. enjoying life for me is totally spontaneity too - that's when things really shine for me. like when i randomly convinced 3 of my university friends at the campus bar at midnight on a typical wednesday to skip 2 days of class, drive 24 hours down to florida, from canada, and party it up for the american spring break there. smokin bowls the whole time, driving for as long as we were there... just an epic journey. or just spontaneously hitting up a girl somewhere random, not anywhere near a bar or social scenario... i much prefer it that way.

 two things i require are daily exercise, and the ability to cook all my own healthy meals. i tend to prefer the wilderness over city life. sure i'm an engineer, but i think a lot of the crazy technology we have developed is not necessary at all, and is just there so people can make money. but i think science and the environment are really important, and a smart man needs to make something of himself. so i want to work developing clean energy maybe or something cool like a space telescope. i'd really enjoy that. fuck consumerism. it's all about remaining healthy and active, accepting where i am here and now, staying true to myself and having fun. i don't like pushy or judgemental people, sure, there are plenty of people i hang around and interact with, but i have few friends relative to most people. i'm very affected by peoples vibes. i realize that it is a rare person who is capable of understanding me, and i tend to really love those who do. and that's enough for me. and i still show compassion to those who don't because it feels great to do good for others. i love to teach people cool stuff and help them on their way to thinking outside the box. i love partying hard and going out on the town meeting people, but do so infrequently because happiness requires health, so i often take things as far as they can go when i do party (i'm a wildman on mdma). so i just rave out once in a while and get it out of my system then. i love trippy electronic music, the orb has gotta be my favourite. i'm pretty countercultural and i'm cool with not being a part of the whole society thing all the time, because they go around bombing shit and stuff and not everyone is happy so something is wrong there. i feel like i exist outside it all sometimes. 

you almost just have to force yourself to start being happy all the time.


----------



## angelicknights

I use to be a daily, 1-3g smoker. Got a new job ( they told me in the interview they dont drug test lol ), so if I wanted I could smoke an ounce a day and they wouldn't care, but I've found that I do not smoke/have the need to smoke at all during the week. On the weekend I usually smoke, and its usually about 3-7g's, but thats more of I rather socially smoke, then socially drink. Over time, probably next couple 4-5 months I'm hoping to cut it out, except for my rare mdma or shroom/2c-i experiences.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Tripping by yourself and growing shrooms is an excellent idea, but doing so as much as possible is not. After I go through this acid that is what I will be doing for the rest of my life, so I will be able to avoid drug dealers, whom I quite dislike interacting with. People who make money off other people getting high are annoying and are involved in way too much karmic activity. Just be sober man it's the way to attain inner peace. Regularly messing with your neurochemistry is only going to hurt, be clear headed and face your issues yourself. I look back upon the times I was overusing drugs, and see with much clarity that I was essentially running away from myself. Tripping always leaves me scattered for a little bit... I would never trip more than once a month. I wouldn't even be tripping that much if I did not have important remaining personal issues to overcome. It's likely to cause problems, it's too stressful, it's not worth the risks, and frequently what happens is you end up obsessing about it and thinking you're above everyone else like a jackass. Tripping should always be secondary to living. Besides, I really dislike being known as drug user - being labelled a "stoner" or a "tripper" or a "roller" is never fun, and judgemental people eagerly do so. It really gets on my nerves when I'm stereotyped. While burning all day and not giving a fuck I came to realize that sooo many people have absolutely no respect for stoners. 

And after 6 weeks since I stopped blazing I'm basically over it. I rarely think about smoking pot, and when I do, I do not crave it. I've also stopped keeping track of how many days it has been since I smoked, which I had been doing for like a month. This has probably been the best decision I have ever made.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I find it gets harder with time as well. I'm much less anxious and much less depressed when I'm not smoking, because I feel that weed amplifies whatever emotions are running through my head. I don't think that weed is the source of these issues at all though. Before I started blazing, as a young teen I can definately look back and see the problems I now have beginning to brew. Until I overcome these problems however the dope will continue to amplify them and I will have to keep off it cause it just makes me downright crazy. I am definately not free from it yet - a lot of the time I feel like I am, but other days like today I fiend for it harder than ever. I'm planning to canoe out to an island with my headphones and the book "be here now" by ram dass for a solo acid trip in a week or so, maybe 2 weeks if I am able to hold off that long, but I haven't used it in a few months so I'm really excited for it.

There is hope for me - I'm not always negative. About half the time I am quite happy. I am at war with my ego. It's a constant battle, the ego comes in and out of focus, with different degrees of sharpness and so different degrees of pain. My end goal is to separate myself from this unnecessary aspect of the human psyche and regain wholeness in the absolute. There is fuck all I can do about my life situation til I find work so my ego will continue to suffer for some time. However, suffering and pleasure are on equal footing and must both be overcome to attain inner peace. I may have a connection to a 90k job which would snap me out of this sorry state of mind, however, now is the perfect time to progress spiritually, while I am suffering the most.


----------



## ukeye

*Quit smoking -- Now What!!*

This is a harm reduction forum.. And I'm not a greenlighter.. but it is my first post in a long while and forgot my PW to old acct (So maybe its good I quit pot huh!...)

But anyway.. my situation is that I quit smoking to figure out my life. Had a lot of shit happen to me over the past few years, which I won't go into.. 

Just saying that it was heavy, some of the hardest shit anyone should have to deal with.. 

So I did it!! I'm a month and 10 days off and I have begun to sort things out. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND BREAKS PEOPLE. Living in that anxious, paranoid bubble is so limited.. even if ppl say they don't get that effect, I call bullshit..they don't call it being stoned for nothing.. its a hazy, dazy existence. YES the world is fucked. Western society is built to make every step a hurdle, thats why people turn to drugs in my opinion. If everything was less regulated and less mass marketed we could be a community, we wouldn't have to find inner peace through smoking up or dropping pills or boofing up or whatever takes your fancy.

So I'm about 75% of where I wanted to be with the decision of quitting the smoke.. Everything is so much easier when you give up that daily toke.. and for me, I don't feel like such a wash out all the time. The only thing I do right now is drink a bit.. which, with its shorter half life and more depressent effect, its quite managable... I've always had a few beers when smoking or not though.. I'd say my consumption spiked at the start, but its pretty managable right now.

But everyone is different. So What I'm saying now is this.. OK I've leapt through this hurdle, no more smoking.. It's been great, but should I leave it all in the dark, quit forever.. Mary Jane is echoing to me that I should come back for a quiet session in her domain. This is usually increased after a few drinks (such as now, fuck a joint, just the taste sounds GREAT). BUT I have this goal in the back of my mind that I should get a job, or sort out this financial situation before leaping back..

So I'm not stupid, this is Can Discussion and your all gunna say - don't drink, toke up.. or just spark up and be happy.. but I guess what I'm looking for is some input into the situation.. of quitting to bring yourself back up to speed with life and then relapsing.. Where does one begin? Or begin to re-begin? Is it difficult to stay on track with say just a J every now and again, or does it end up back to where we start, with multiple hits a day?

MJ is a treasure in moderation, I realise that now..that daily use situation is just no good for the piece or peace of mind..I don't wanna fall back into a hazy trap.. So any insight would be great!


----------



## powdakilla

There's a lot of great (and not so great) advice in the quitting weed thread.  There's a ton of people who've gone through what you're going through, can relate, and help.   The big thing you'll learn from reading it, is everyone is different.  Some people go from being chronics to occasional smokers,  Others have to quit entirely.  I've recentley quit as well,  smoked a little bit over the last three months, maybe 5 times.  The first few days after getting high again, suck for me personally.  But it's not like starting the quitting process all over again, it get's easier every time....  I hope to one day use pot responsibly in moderation,  hope you can figure out what's best for you...


----------



## papa

merged with [MEGA] cannabis quitting thread..


----------



## tylerwashere

Quitting herb is 99% mental. Its hard because when youre a pothead (i am) all youre boys/girls smoke. and when you guys hang out, you smoke! its a major social thing as well as a drug. It's hard. Facing getting DTed right now. Hope i dont have to quit for awhile     Good luck all trying to take a break/quit mary j....shes a hot bitch....lol


----------



## b4rd

Quit heroin (all opiates) and cigs 2 and a half weeks ago . 

My success is only attributed to smoking MJ though (and lots of it...) ^ and yes, shes a hot bitch. 

Tomorrow is my attempt in quitting marijuana. The only time I was able to abstain from ALL drugs (nicotine/alcohol/weed included), was when I went to a "wilderness" experience (sure as hell no weed 300 miles away from civilization in Utah...besides ephedrine growing everywhere..)

But now that I have successfully substituted/transferred two greater addictions for a lesser one, I have decided to (attempt to) be independent from ALL chemicals. 

Waking up at 8AM to bike ride. X_x Wish me luck !

Positive vibes to all abstaining =)


----------



## badfish45

Sigh, alas my final week of smoking. It's sad, but it has to happen. I can't risk getting caught again, even though I know how to fuck with my parent's DTs, it isn't worth doing it all the time. They promised to screw my friends over if I get caught again, so there really just isn't anything I can do. I used to smoke everywhere and for everything, like seriously I probably did everything high. It was fun but it's time to come to an end, and I have to cut down to occasional, OCCASIONAL, use. It's going to be hard, especially because my wd's usually include symptoms of depression, and everything is going wrong right now, and the one thing I want is cannabis  But what has to be done has to be done. Wish me luck! 

^Good luck b4d, I'm glad you decided to quit opiates. Best of luck, it's not going to be easy but I wish you only the best of luck, I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## Shocel

i been off weed for almost two, now if i can just get a steady job lol


----------



## badfish45

One week exactly off of cannabis. Went through a depression phase, hopefully it's over. Seems like it at least. It just seems like everything went wrong once I quit, and I had no idea how to handle it :/I notice I've been getting bored easier, somewhat less motivated to do school work, but I am enjoying feeling clear headed. I suppose things are going fine, but I'm really gonna miss smoking.


----------



## Dimebag420

*Feeling weird/stoned when coming off weed?*

Hey!

Basically, I've been smoking weed for the past year, using moderately, maybe a few bowls a day, and I have decided to stop for a couple of weeks, as my tolerance is getting quite high, and I just can't really be bothered with it.

It's halfway through my 2nd day, and I have a feeling similar to when you catch a slight buzz, and I was wondering if this is normal? I've been getting the usual things when you stop, weird dreams and stuff.

Anyway, I was curious as to whether or not this is normal, as I tried looking it up, to no avail.

Thanks in advance!

Zak.


----------



## mogwais

Hm.. I've smoked for a long while and had to take breaks numerous times. Nothing like this has ever happened to me. I think something else is causing this feeling.


----------



## Dimebag420

I dunno, maybe I'm just mistaking what I'm feeling with a buzz, but it feels so similar!


----------



## Newbierock

It's sobriety my friend, whenever I take a bit of time off from "teh 'erb" the first week or so is spent feeling a bit weird. I Always boiled it down to being stoned all the time making an extended stretch of soberness an exotic feeling...

I'm just some crazy stoned guy tho


----------



## papa

merged with [MEGA] quitting cannabis thread..


----------



## Dimebag420

Yeah, i ended up speaking to my dad, he said the same as you, that being stoned for ages means that when you quit, being sober is a new level of conciousness, so you feel weird, so yeah, cheers man!


----------



## heavyriffer

That makes sense because with your nervous system and cannbinoid receptors always tingling its now a different outlook when taking a break or stopping. Almost felt the same when i stopped. been about 8 months since i smoked and when i did it took very very little to get me to that almost panicing high haha


----------



## K-Dazed

Hey, so I'm trying to quit weed. I've quit drinking alcohol + other drugs since August, and that has gone great and I continue to have no desire to use these drugs. Weed is a different problem, I have real trouble trying to stop. I hit poppers (I posted a thread on here a long time ago about them, it's essentially a downstem with a tobacco chip stuff in it with weed packed on top) and I'm having no luck being able to quit them. I hate the smell, taste and even the high (sometimes, lawl) but I still can't quit. Anyone have experience in quitting POPPERS? Google them if you don't know what they are, pretty much cannabis crack.


----------



## SFNINERS21

After almost 5 years of pretty heavy use (no break longer than 2 weeks and that was a couple years ago) I'm going to try to stop for 6 weeks so that all the THC is gone from my body. It's going to be tough so I thought I'd post this and let yall know you're not alone. Good luck to all!


----------



## Damien

hahah good luck man. :D


----------



## Bilbs

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> Iskalla, reading your post I could swear it was me who typed those words. You have described my (former) relationship with weed to a tee. You want the plan that worked for me? It's one simple rule you have to commit to and never break, and tell it to yourself whenever you get the urge: *don't spend money on weed ever again.*
> 
> Meaning don't buy weed, in any amount, anymore. Limit your smoking strictly to whenever you are smoking someone else's weed and pay them back for it with money/food/small favors if they want you to, but never pay to take some home for yourself. This might seem moochy or weird, but it is essential, especially if you love smoking by yourself like I do. Trust me, follow this one rule and you will be able to control your habit, or quit altogether if you'd like. It becomes surprisingly easy after a couple months, even if you smoke with your friends often, because weed is no longer a part of your personal life, routine, or identity.



This is how I quit - didn't even know it either. I smoked for 4 and a half years. I always used to get high with my two best mates and for the first two years I would buy it. But after that, cause I couldn't be bothered with a job + education, I dropped my job and had no money. Screwed right? Nahh, my mum let me smoke it in my room. A good 3 or 4 times a week my friends would come over for a blaze in the cotchest place. On top of that by this point I was 16 and a good 40 of my friends smoked so there was always someone down for a session. 

I have to admit at some point after I turned 17 weed was a hit or miss for me the decision to get high gave me more of a kick than actually getting high. Anxiety, paranoia, cloudy head, zone out, can't follow conversation or not interested in conversation.  But I was 17 and there was nothing else to do so I kept at it. As soon as I turned 18 I could legally drink and get into clubs and I cut down a lot. I only felt I needed to smoke when I got stressed or had the delusion that the high would be fun cause I was in a good sober mood. I got high for 2 and a half years and only paid for it once - before my final deadlines. 

After I finished 6th form I moved house and since i've probably smoked about 10 times - always the same bad side effects and a shit high. So it's been 3 months and I have turned down a free smoke tonnes of times.

So... Be a stingy bastard and you won't be addicted =)


----------



## hydrochron

Well i'm going to take a break now. I have been smoking to help me sleep, eat, and feel good. But after a few months I feel like a break can really help me. Going to try for 2 weeks than hopefully make it 1 month. I dont want to quit I just want to get the good effects that I got when I first started blazing again. 

The only thing that usually makes me cave in is I have trouble eating sometimes. But than i'll only take like 1 rip to help eat. So it's not that big of a deal. 

I guess it's easy for me to stop because it's always around. Plus usually before I take a break I start smoking less. Like only a few rips at at time, than I go down to just taking 1 hit every once in awhile. The euphoria I get from smoking goes away when I do it to much. So as soon as I just start getting stoned and not high I just stop because it's no longer appealing.


----------



## F1n1shed

Iv taken breaks off and on, for obvious reasons but after like a week or 2 off i always justify using again. Now i am getting my medical card tomorrow o.0   i wonder how i will take a break now


----------



## b4rd

Day five 100% sobriety. Even caffeine, nicotine, alch, weed, even benadryl. 

Last night i finally got some good sleep, probably due to sleep deprivation of the first 4 days. 

ARG fuck weed


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Sorry Miss Mary but I've been on a hardcore diet and I don't think will be mingling any time soon.


----------



## Folley

Todays the first day.....

its been like 13 hours without smoking.... I can do this shit!


----------



## EndlessSummer

I can go a week easy without weed. Two weeks too. More than that as well. I only partake more frequently than that because of my friends and parties, which makes it more fun.

But the key is to not think of it as something you need, but something that is fun to do once in a while. A reward for being hard-working or for wanting to explore yourself or just chill.

Then again I casually play with benzos, uppers, and weed (soon hallucies too...my term) no problem. But I tend not to abuse them, so I guess that makes the difference.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

7 years everyday ..... I have taken breaks 3 months max and I turned into a genius hahaha no shit!

Everyone around me was like "get back on the weed your freaking us out" .... 

Day 1 ..... here goes!

My flatmate is a human weed cloud it's  gonna be a mission to ignore his passing of the Olympic torch but I must. I'm 26 now it's time to get shit achieved!

Will report back in 48 hours.


----------



## b4rd

Folley said:


> Todays the first day.....
> 
> its been like 13 hours without smoking.... I can do this shit!



Ya you can Folley ! All you need to have is a true WANT to quit . 

I have been to numerous rehabs , and have been less successful at those rehabs because that desire was not 100% there (to quit drugs/weed). 

It is all the mindset. ESPECIALLY If you have reached a point in your life when you are FED UP with the effects / side-effects / life-effects of smoking herb , then it's really much easier . It's 90% mindset, 10% the people you hang with . 

And mindset is a LIFESTYLE change . Instead of waking up and hitting the bong, run up and down a flight of stairs 20 times . 

Instead of eating Burger King for breakfast, McDonalds for Lunch, and Gas Station Snacks for dinner , 

Eat Wheaties for breakfast, tons of fruit / veggies throughout the day, Whole wheat , and drink tons of water .

Instead of letting people define your life, set up strong ego-bounderies as to what your RULES are . 

Most likely, if you tell your "stoner friends" that you can't have weed around them , they will not be calling you anymore . 
It is very depressing, but you have to ask yourself, if these people were only calling you to smoke weed, are they really your friends ?

 (Id say they are, it's just they are in their own drug-addiction/haze and if someone asked me that a month ago, I probably would have done the same thing and Isolated myself from that person ).  

Sry for /rant hope at least 1 person finds this helpful . Today is day 7 for me 100% total sobriety. I am starting to feel good.

OH YEA ! DON'T SUBSTITUTE ONE DRUG FOR ANOTHER . If you quit weed,

Quit looking at porn (it's really such a self-destructive/unproductive habit) , Quit Cigs, Quit alcohol, Quit EVERYTHING.

I mean honestly, just smoke weed if you are going to partake in any of the above activities. Weed is much more healthy IMO . (yes even porn lol)


----------



## Ochkhuu

I've been smoking weed consistently since middle school and I'm 20 now... I was recently arrested on drug charges and am going to have quit smoking weed (drug testing).  But I'm actually kind of excited about not smoking because I don't even remember what it feels like.  I'm being forced to quit but I wanna take this as an opportunity to better myself.

A big change I've noticed already after not smoking for a week (I haven't gone a week without smoking weed in years) is that I'm starting to have vivid dreams which I'm able to remember again.  

This is something that hasn't happened for years (if it did only on occasion), I used to have really vivid dreams when I was younger.  I never really made the connection before but around the time I started smoking heavily was when I stopped being able to recall my dreams.  I don't know if there's some kind of correlation but has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## papa

yes,....it too will pass....that lasted about 2 weeks for me and then back to normal sleep...I had to stop smoking pot to pass a drug screen at my pain clinic..I'm not on pain management any more and now I smoke all the weed I want...


----------



## Folley

b4rd said:


> Ya you can Folley ! All you need to have is a true WANT to quit .
> 
> I have been to numerous rehabs , and have been less successful at those rehabs because that desire was not 100% there (to quit drugs/weed).
> 
> It is all the mindset. ESPECIALLY If you have reached a point in your life when you are FED UP with the effects / side-effects / life-effects of smoking herb , then it's really much easier . It's 90% mindset, 10% the people you hang with .
> 
> And mindset is a LIFESTYLE change . Instead of waking up and hitting the bong, run up and down a flight of stairs 20 times .
> 
> Instead of eating Burger King for breakfast, McDonalds for Lunch, and Gas Station Snacks for dinner ,
> 
> Eat Wheaties for breakfast, tons of fruit / veggies throughout the day, Whole wheat , and drink tons of water .
> 
> Instead of letting people define your life, set up strong ego-bounderies as to what your RULES are .
> 
> Most likely, if you tell your "stoner friends" that you can't have weed around them , they will not be calling you anymore .
> It is very depressing, but you have to ask yourself, if these people were only calling you to smoke weed, are they really your friends ?
> 
> (Id say they are, it's just they are in their own drug-addiction/haze and if someone asked me that a month ago, I probably would have done the same thing and Isolated myself from that person ).
> 
> Sry for /rant hope at least 1 person finds this helpful . Today is day 7 for me 100% total sobriety. I am starting to feel good.
> 
> OH YEA ! DON'T SUBSTITUTE ONE DRUG FOR ANOTHER . If you quit weed,
> 
> Quit looking at porn (it's really such a self-destructive/unproductive habit) , Quit Cigs, Quit alcohol, Quit EVERYTHING.
> 
> I mean honestly, just smoke weed if you are going to partake in any of the above activities. Weed is much more healthy IMO . (yes even porn lol)



Thanks a lot man  very helpful!!!

right now Im only smoking a bowl or so before bed, and Ill probably be stopping that tomorrow (hopefully  )

the problem is, I really dont want to stop smoking, I love it.... but it just doesnt do anything for me anymore.... smoking weed is like being normal

I got told I looked high as fuck today at school lol... even though i was sober... its almost like being sober is a drug by it self! Just a bad one lol


I doing really well though for me, Ive havent gone this long with smoking so little weed in months


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Been about 2 weeks n 3 days since the last time I had some bud, one reason is I might be able to get a good job, and would require a drug test so its good that I've taken a break in that sense. I've been having the craziest dreams so far but its pretty cool...haha. 

I'm going to keep up this break, and hope for the best.


----------



## badfish45

It's been 6 days now. I start again when I get off for winter break. And I'll be welcomed back with a new vaporizer :D


----------



## b4rd

Today is day 15 or so of no drugs whatsoever (smoked hookah yesterday though) for me.

Am finally sleeping well and i have no desire to smoke . Have been sleeping and eating normally now for about 6 or 7 days.

Advice to those quitting : Dont use any other drugs as a substitute. It's gonna suck for the first week, you will not sleep well, you may not eat well , you may be irritable and have mood swings. BUT

Just get through week 1 and you will start to normalize ! Good energy to everyone breaking/quitting !


----------



## adamski10

I'm really going to try to give it a go this time, i;'m fucking scared tho man... don't even know why x


----------



## ashamedmommy

*Quitting Cannabis....looking for support.*

Hey everyone,

I am looking for support. I have a SERIOUS addiction to weed. Before you say weed is not addicting, for me it is.

I have been a chronic smoker of chronic for 20 years now. That included smoking through both of my pregnancies, and while nursing both of my babies (something I will forever be embarrassed to admit).

I am a teacher, and I would smoke in the morning- wake and bake before work (were talking roll out of bed and take a one hitter at 6 am). I would pick my kid up from daycare, pull the car into the garage, and run out back, get high, and then come back for my son.

Basically, I couldnt do anything without being stoned. 

I hit 'rock bottom' when i was smoking one morning and had a complete panic attack. I realized that it was a big problem that I was smoking pot and nursning a tiny little newborn baby. I would nurse her, and know I had 4 hours till she ate again, so I would smoke as soon as she was done feeding. In my mind, in 4 hours I would not be high, so it would be ok to feed her again...WTF??

Anyhow, please I am looking to stay clean. I cant live my life high anymore...

Thanks for reading.


----------



## papa

merged with [MEGA] Quitting Cannabis thread..


----------



## ashamedmommy

Btw, it has been a little over a month herb free


----------



## papa

congrats on that...you'll make it..


----------



## badfish45

Day 9. And here come the mood swings and cravings /:


----------



## Fire&Water

Hate to be a thread kill... anybody can stop smoking any (dont care how strong) strain, unless maybe opium dipped 
thai-stick, I'm not saying its all in your head...


----------



## badfish45

I'm not saying I can't, but there are withdrawal symptoms, and they sure as hell aren't pleasant. Anybody can quit any drug. Just because this one is easier doesn't make it any nicer...


----------



## papa

very well put..


----------



## phactor

Haven't smoked or used anything else (not prescribed) in over a year! I am on Sub though. I must say, it was not difficult for me to not smoke. I haven't really thought about it often at all. I will probably try it again sometime next year and see how I like it. I will never be a daily smoker or user of anything ever again.

I became way too dependent on the combination of Pot+a few beers, wasn't even enjoyable anymore.

Before I decided to go on my "sabbatical", I would regularly stop using pot for weeks at a time and didn't find it that hard. I have a friend of mine that really struggles when he doesn't smoke. Never understood that, but everyone is very different. He has used other drugs, but never really got too hooked on anything else. He probably drinks a bit too much, but its not like it was daily. I used to have to drink a few beers every damn day, no matter what.


----------



## badfish45

Day 11 and a half.......had a dream last night that upset me. A few things happened also that upset and angered me, but I feel that this is just the peak of my mood swings. I'm giving it another week to be this bad, and hopefully after that things will calm down. I won't break this time under the pressure of depression.


----------



## George Jung 1990

I recently stopped smoking weed/hash after over 3 and a half years of constant smoking before that it was a weekend trate with my mates reasons to why i stopped are i bored myself of it, dont get me wrong i love a smoke but something that gets done every day constantly loses its appeal with me anyway, and the extreme prices that it has become of late where i live scotland you'd be paying ... for an 8th of good polly hash now its... and weed has gone up to ....a gram total joke in my opinion the odd time when i go a visit home a close mate i know grows the odd plant for personal use and i get it for pretty much buttons. I stil take the odd smoke after coming down on the weekends but dont currently ever buy it..




please don't post prices..


----------



## Andronicus

It took me years to quit smoking weed despite trying many times. I was heavily into it - daily smoking of very strong weed and growing it etc so I had lots of super high-quality shit available 24/7. Everytime I tried to get off it I gave in and went back to it. So I know for a fact that for me at least, it was a addictive. I'm not saying physically but once it's such a regular and inherent part of your life and mind, moving away from it is as hard as breaking any other long-term, life-altering habit - which is to say pretty difficult for a lot of people. I think it depends on your mindset and how you use a drug as to how addictive you find it. At some point in my 30s I just sort of stopped and completely lost interest in it.

These days I can take it or leave it and most of time I leave it. Every now and again someone will give me like 1/2 gram and that would last me a couple of months.


----------



## Vader

> Hate to be a thread kill... anybody can stop smoking any (dont care how strong) strain, unless maybe opium dipped
> thai-stick, I'm not saying its all in your head...


Yeah, it's just like crack or crystal meth, anyone can stop. "Opium-dipped thai stick" is a total myth as well, by the way.


----------



## badfish45

*cheers* here's to three weeks without bud. Only 4 left to go.


----------



## xstayfadedx

This has been too long of a break from my love aka marijuana aka the best thing that civilization has ever come in contact with.  We will meet again... Hopefully soon, maybe this break has lowered my tolerance *crosses fingers*


----------



## badfish45

^same here. Fifty days will do the trick for me


----------



## shady4091

I remember when I forcefully had to quit from a pretty heavy pot habit (about an eighth a day) because I moved and didn't know anyone there. There were absolutely withdraw symptoms, not necessarily physical withdraw but withdraw nonetheless. I was irritable, unmotivated, and had an extremely hard time falling asleep for the first week or so. Not to mention the extreme boredom. After about a month, things didn't work out and I ended up moving back. And my god, when I smoked again, I got HIGH. I smoked a joint with two other people, half as big as joints I used to smoke to myself multiple times a day and I was wrecked. It was only then, that I realized how bad my old habit really was, so I vowed never to smoke that much again. And I haven't. I'm still an _almost_ daily smoker but I can stretch an eighth around two weeks now give or take, depending on how stressed I am. And it's also not as bad now if I have to go without it for whatever reasons. So yes, breaks are a very good thing and I wish you all luck!


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

It's no longer a struggle for me to stay off it because I've realized just how SHIT the stuff is. It is incredulous how I stayed high on this garbage for years and years even though it makes me dull, boring, severely depressed, anxious, antisocial... like basically suicidal. I would prefer ANYTHING to the socially isolated misery of dope addiction... I feel I would be MUCH better off even with an opiate or stimulant addiction. Not long term wise, or withdrawal wise... the dope doesn't have long term effects, but smoking compulsively temporarily sucks the life out of me to near E-tard levels. Obviously, this drug can be extremely addictive for some... why else would I smoke an eighth a day from morning til night, despite how obviously completely detrimental the shit is to my sober mind? All I can say is FUCK smoking weed. I would never say that about any of the other more powerful drugs I have used because nothing has sucked me in and chewed me up like this, and when I first started blazing, I didn't even think it was a possibility to smoke so much of the shit because it used to get me so stoned.


----------



## forbiddenlife5

*How long of a tolerance break should i take*

So i started smoking everyday probably 7 months ago just different kinds of weed, until i tried this kind of spice that got me so much higher and it was without the jw8-0h or whatever that shit was needless to say in the beginning of my "addiction" i would stay higher than a kite for an hour before it would slowly start wearing off. Fast forward 7 months later alot has happened in life such with blah blah ups and downs, right now it's been 24 hours since i have smoked any. Currently and for the past 4 months now, i've never been higher than longer than 15 minutes and it's usually only 5 lol, when i'm at my apartment most of the time not at work or in public, i smoke a bowl every ten minutes which is ridiculous. 

I've bought a few different strains of weed, to see if its any better than the spice i smoke, and i realized that weed actually hurts my chest more, and gives me this heaviness thats lasts in the head for hours after my high is over with spice i return to baseline after a few hours, and 5 minutes after i get high i can already feel the lightness come over me, even though those 5 minutes are a good high its just too damn short. So i'm guessing i am probably a heavy smoker? Surprisingly i've never ever gone on one tolerance break despite of all that i've been smoking i'm surprised i still look, function alot better than alot of potheads i know, i did go on a 24 hour break last week, but it didn't make much of a noticable difference, do you think 48 will be good? opinions? the only negative symptoms at this point is just boredom and mild migraine, yesterday was nausea mild body aches.


----------



## TheAzo

Those spice blends ALL contain JWH-whatever's, or some analog so closely related that they might as well be the same. All indole cannabinoids with very short durations, sprayed onto whatever smokable herb the producer could get for cheapest.
The short duration is a real pain, and is the main reason I stopped experimenting with synthetics - they just go by too quick, so you have to smoke constantly. 

It is possible to raise your tolerance much higher with the synthetic cannabinoids, as they're much stronger agonists (all the cannabinoids are partial agonists, but most of the synthetics are much closer to full agonists than THC), and aren't mixed in with a bunch of partial agonists and weak antagonists like in natural cannabis. Those factors combine to put a ceiling on how high you can get (and hence, how fast you can built tolerance and how high you can feasibly get your tolerance).


So anyway - 24-48 hours is not going to do the trick. I'd say a week or more. I'd also recommend you go back to natural weed, instead of the spice. It seems like people have trouble smoking synthetics at a stable level over time (and the spice could well be worse for you physically, depending on whether the herbs they used for that batch had nasty combustion products or nor), while people can smoke pot for years and not have trouble with escalating tolerance.  I'd say once you've been free of spice for a week or so, try going back to weed. You may find the heaviness less pronounced when you don't have to smoke as much of it, because your tolerance is more reasonable.


----------



## forbiddenlife5

yeah i like your post, it seems initially everyone thought spice and various kinds of synthetics are weak, but their are some that are very stronger, my friend said she never got that high on weed from the kind of spice i smoke, needless to say i don't really get high on weed because of my tolerance from spice, but if its a real good kind than yeah but it's been awhile. I think your right, i'm going to extend is one more day to 72 hours because this is my first time and i don't want to drive myself insane, i have real bad insomnia, sweasts, and body weakness i hate it and extreme lack of appetite, jesus now i'm thinking of if i didnt take this tiny tolerance break, we just add more shit to our system without even realizing.


----------



## TheAzo

Interesting that you're getting physical w/d effects - you really were smoking too much spice. But - you're not alone; I've heard other reports of really heavy abusers of synthetic cannabinoids experiencing w/d effects similar to (but more mild than) opiate w/d, which is at least vaguely consistent with your described symptoms.


----------



## Chainer

merged into quitting thread.

you may also want to check out the mega synth CD thread.


----------



## sidthesloth

Going to try a week, managed 3 days last week. A week and then stick to social smoking (weekends.) I think the appeal of making boring shit great is why cannabis is so addictive for me, so i'm gona give up smoking so fucking much at home.


----------



## laCster

never quit toking weed, till the  day you die.


----------



## badfish45

*cheers* 13 days left without weed :D 

It has been 37


----------



## papa

rock on man,...I had to quit for a few weeks a while back...it wasn't so bad.


----------



## badfish45

Around day 35 it starts to get pretty tempting. With less than two weeks left, it ain't so bad.


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Its been about 2 months with no ganja! I haven't had a break like this for yearrrrs....haha....reason for my break was for a good job opportunity, and I got it! gonna be making bank! I do miss it, ain't gonna lie, but hopefully sometime in the future I will be blazing that sticky icky again....one day! hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## badfish45

"One day", is what keeps me up. How long you think you're gonna quit, or is it random testing?


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Well I quit as long as I know whats up with the drug testing and all so yea, I probably won't be blazing for a long time until I know whats going on cause the last thing I want to do is fuck up. haha.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Its been over 4 months...and I still think about it every day :/


----------



## badfish45

39 days and I'm not much better. It's okay...only 11 more to go, and then I get stoned  with mah new vape


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Your gonna get sooo baked! haha no joke! what kind of vape do you have?


----------



## badfish45

The launch box


----------



## wickywacky

Hey ya'll.... I found this thread doing a search on google for taking a break from cannabis. Thought I'd join to get in on the discussion.

I think I'm kind of unique with marijuana... it really doesn't demotivate me or anything. I'm a very passionate, energetic person, possibly too much so sometimes (lol) so if it hinders me it really isn't noticeable. My main reasons for needing a break are 1) addiction building up and 2) tolerance building up. Those things obviously go hand in hand.

No matter how much I know that marijuana is best in moderation, I find that if I use it long enough the addiction creeps in and I end up smoking all day every day. That's when I know I need a nice long break and then usually after that I go back to being able to moderate usage (a couple times a week maybe) for a little while, then my usage ramps up again, and the cycle repeats. It's okay really, as long as I do the tolerance breaks for a long enough amount of time.

Another way I feel I am the opposite of a lot of you guys is that I have found I can't take a break if I don't have cannabis. For reasons other than literally not being able to get it of course. It took me a long time to figure this out. For years it was the same pattern. I'd tell myself, "I'm stopping once this bag is done", then I'd empty the bag and immediately go into a panic. My thought process was, what if I need it medicinally? (and that's not just addiction talking, I do have health problems and need it for pain management sometimes). So because of that panic from not having it as medicine I'd justify getting some more, and then immediately I'd rationalize that I should have a few bowls to try out the new strain I got, and then the addiction would continue from there...

What I leaned was I need to have weed in my house in order to take a break. It's weird I know, but as long as I know it's there, tucked away in a drawer waiting for next month, or next summer or whatever--I can go without it. After a few days I usually forget it's even there, and the addiction stops and then weeks/months later I'll randomly have a thought that it'd be nice to start getting high again. And then I will.

This works for me... I totally get why it doesn't work for a lot of people but we all have to find our own process with it. One reason it works for me is I actually don't have a lot of stoner friends, I only know a few people who smoke and as of now only have one hookup, so if they are dry I can't get shit. That brings me to that panic place of wondering if I'll have a hookup at all in a few weeks/months. I can see how this wouldn't be the same for people who have a lot of different hookups and can pretty much always guarantee they can get some.

But being unable to get it when you actually want/need it SUCKS--so I always, always save some.

After reading through this thread I feel really blessed. I've gone through years of all day every day smoking and not had a single one of the withdrawal symptoms. Zero. It's always a little rough to get through the urges to smoke in the first day but after that I wake up feeling great and the urges vanish. It's not very physically addictive for me I guess, for whatever reason. Thank God!

Oh and the dream thing-- I still dream when I'm stoned. Quite vividly. But when I quit... my god... vivid isn't even the word for the dreams I have. I find it strange people complain about the dreams because mine are completely amazing. Beautiful, colorful, psychedelic, spiritual dreams. A lot of lucid dreaming too... in fact the dreams are one of my favorite things about taking a break.

My biggest struggle is exercise. It's hard for me, because you know how people always say to avoid the activities you always did while stoned? Well I am not someone to sit around while stoned, my biggest stoned activity is also my biggest passion: dance. I'm a hula hooper, it's my world. But unfortunately I got into it while high and usually my ritual is to have a nice vape and then do an hour or more hoop/dance session. Exercise is so tied to the feeling of being high for me that I really, really struggle to get off my ass and do it sober. Marijuana makes my body so fluid and relaxed and dancing just comes so naturally to me that when I do it sober I feel so... tight, and clumsy... and just awkward.  And I never feel like I'm good when I'm sober (even though I have all the same skills, I just am not relaxed enough to let them flow as well).

Anyways, sorry for the long ramble. I'm on day 2 sober after 5-6 months of heavy usage every day. I've managed to do one sober dance session so far and although it wasn't anywhere near as fun as hooping high, I still worked up a sweat and got some nice natural euphoria going. I'm going to try for another session right now. 

I'd like to be on a break for at least two weeks but possibly a month... we'll see. 

~wicky


----------



## wickywacky

Back again... I accomplished my sober dance/workout. It was easier than yesterday. I think I just need to forget what it's like high and sort of start over, and then I'll be good.


----------



## keychick

Been smoking cannabis for over 42 years now.
I dont smoke ciggs but now i have copd pretty bad.
Im a medical user in Canada, signed for 5gms per day.
Its very tough for me to smoke a joint these days.
White Russian
Strawberry Diesel
OG Kush
Blueberry93
And i vape too!
Edibles are saving me.


----------



## Suitcase

It's been almost 5 months for me and I'm feelin' good.


----------



## wickywacky

End of day 3 here... tonight was the first night I struggled a bit. I think the first couple days are easy because it's like "yay, something different! I'm sober!" but then reality sets in and I realize how much I miss it. Or rather, I feel a little depressed and know that a hit would bring me right back up again. But I am mostly depressed for other reasons that are just easier to avoid while high, and I know that in order to keep getting that high I have to lower my tolerance. So I will keep on truckin.


----------



## LOGan1314

Fuuuccckkk i should take a break too....damn....i haven't taken a break in like two years


----------



## wickywacky

Do it! I feel like I'm the only one, lol.


----------



## wickywacky

Okay I guess I am the only one. Ha. 

I think it's been a week so far. Most of the thought and craving to smoke is gone now. Although I did buy a fresh bag the other day, it's sitting in a jar in my closet with all the others and waiting for whenever I decide to smoke again.


----------



## OGKooosh

wickywacky said:


> my biggest passion: dance. I'm a hula hooper, it's my world. But unfortunately I got into it while high and usually my ritual is to have a nice vape and then do an hour or more hoop/dance session.
> ~wicky



i can related to this some what. i'm currently toying with the idea of taking a break, although i honestly cant bring myself to do it yet. how i believe i relate to you is i fell in love with a different kind of dance, a finger dance haha, im talking about gloving. i've been doing lightshows and finger dance(digits, liquid, tutting etc.) for over a year now and its gotten to the point where i cant get stoned without gloving haha. this isnt to say i dont glove while not stoned... i guess im just high most of the day so the majority of my really solid practice comes when im stoned. 

well any way before i start to ramble, i've been smoking weed since i was 14 and im 19 now. only for the past 2ish years has my usage been daily like it is now, which i really consider to be a little out of hand. im hoping that over winter break from college the change of scenery will make breaking the habit thats so ingrained into my daily life a little bit easier.

@wickywacky have you caved yet or are you still fighting the good fight? haha


----------



## THE HZA

not very helpful.. read the forum guidelines


----------



## wickywacky

Well I didn't "cave" exactly but I ended my break after a week as a test to see how much my tolerance went down. It was good, but not as good as I want it to be. Less tolerance but my addictive tendency (start smoking a lot as soon as I have one bowl) was still there and the tolerance was still moderate. Awhile ago I took a break that removed my addictive tendency for like a month at least AND most of my tolerance (the high would last for hours and I found it easy to only smoke once in the day) and I want to get back to that place again. I did a full body cleanse (a juice fast, herbs etc) during that time and I believe that had something to do with it. 

So I'm starting over with a new approach. I need to re-train my brain and break these habitual patterns. A week off living life as usual isn't enough to fix the habit or the tolerance. 

Experiment two begins today!


----------



## OGKooosh

how long would you say the high lasted you? after a week break i'd think that it would put at least a semi solid dent in your tolerance. one of the biggest reasons i think i need a break is because i miss getting high for hours(off only a bowl or two), like you stated above.


----------



## wickywacky

It lasted maybe two or three hours... not all night like it did in the past after even longer breaks and doing cleansing (not sure if it has an effect on tolerance per say or if it's just the effects of fasting in itself--but after my two week juice fast I got higher than I've EVER been). 

Now I'm off it again, and going to test the effects of a similar length break after only smoking 2-3 times, verses every day for a long time. 

lol I love doing scientific experiments on myself, it's fun.


----------



## Zerix

Damn I'm on Day 4 of my long term break, and I have a little bowl available which I wanna HIT SO BAD!! What's bothering me is the sleeping issue, and the fact that I promised to a few that I'll stay strong and show em how its done haha 

This is so hard, Kratom helps A LOT, but I ran out and currently awaiting it in the mail, I'm thinking of taking more phenibut or a Zyprexa pill though to help me out tonight...

Props to those who have sustained longer than a month! I took a little break for myself not too long ago but it lasted only a few weeks... I dunno, I love weed so much, but it's currently ruining my health (and my teeth) and it's killing my social skills a bit too, when I'm high I like to be with just a few friends or other smokers, and not interact with others (nor can I game girls!) ... 

Would it be wrong to hit this bowl and continue going clean from here lol... ?


----------



## wickywacky

How is it ruining your teeth? Do you smoke or vaporize? Vaporizing is the way to go, healthwise. 

It's so odd how people have sleep problems... I feel like marijuana keeps me awake at night and whenever I don't smoke I crash out by twelve or one *when I'm usually up typing away at my computer til at least three or four AM when I'm stoned*
It hasn't been a problem for me to sleep and I had beautiful dreams once again last night. Seriously, mind blowing... I think taking these breaks would be worth it for the dreams alone.

It's not "wrong" to hit the bowl, but I think it'd be more worth it to save it for later and continue your break.


----------



## Hoes call me santa

I started my break yesterday, everything is fine today, I had a good night of sleep. I'm not telling myself i'm not ever gonna smoke again, i'm gonna have a break for as long as I can I guess !  

For those who really find sleeping an issue when they go on a break, my trick is to stay up pretty late like 3 or 4 am, often insomnia will keep me up to this time, then wake up around 9 or 10 am in the morning, that way i'll be even more tired when going to sleep the following night.

Also I didn't find it too hard yet to take a break as I watched 2 documentaries of people addicted to heroin and methamphetamine before going to sleep... made me realize how easy weed is to quit compared to some hard drugs, you should always keep that in mind!


----------



## iskalla

im quitting weed again for the millionth time. ive been smoking for around 8 years and the past 3 of them have been nearly daily. i guess its been hard for me because ive never hit rock bottom. except the weed thing i really have my life together, higher education, good at my job, great hobbies, amazing girlfriend and everything. but right when i get home from work i roll a spliff and tune out for the rest of the evening. and whenever im at a party im huge bore cause im always stoned. anyways, i dont like it and im quitting.

im on day 4 so far but thats nothing special for me. i have no withdrawl symptons except maybe a subpar mood in the evenings. i know it will start getting hard on week two when i realize that things arent really so different without weed. thats when i need to pull myself together and stay strong. whats also going to be weird is that nearly all my friends are stoners. i will need to stop hanging out with them, which will be extremely difficult. 

right now im going strong and i feel good about my decision, ill keep you updated. oh btw, since i dont want to quit weed all together i decided to allow one exception: edibles. ill never smoke anything ever again, but a nice hash hot chocolate every once in a while is allowed.


----------



## wickywacky

Update on my tolerance trials... lol

I'm finding that in order to keep tolerance the same, I have to have as many days off as I do on. But for every day I smoke in a row my tolerance still seems to go up...

So I can smoke one day. Then have one day off. And it stays the same.

But if I smoke two days I need two days off or it goes up.

Of course, none of this seems to erase the tolerance I had from smoking every day for months and months and months...

I think to completely rid myself of that I'm going to need a long time off. Maybe months, I don't know. I do know that the time I did a two week fast I seemed to have no tolerance at all for at least a couple weeks after. So perhaps deep cleansing the body (emotionally or physically, there was a lot of emotional release I went through during that time) has some effect on it too. Or, it does rather, I'm just not sure exactly how.

I feel really proud of how I've been doing with it though. Equal time sober as stoned... it's a really good way to measure and keep things in moderation.


----------



## LOGan1314

11 days!!! Have had trouble sleeping/eating nothing major but i definately have more natural energy!!!


----------



## iskalla

also 11 days here. not a single puff. feeling good, high inhibtions to smoke. im still in contact with weed everyday and i could smoke it right now if i wanted to. going on vaccation tomorrow, things will get even easier there.


----------



## gamroc

I haven't smoked any real amount of weed for about six days the first two days of my break I managed to round up a real skinny pinner worth of weed each day, then it was just stems and seeds. At first I was pretty bummed out, but honestly now I'm feeling good and i'm thinking I'm gunna extend my break past this weeks pay check.

 I honestly was just spending way too much between the herb and cigarettes without realizing it. I was trying to go into business at first, but it just wound up with me smoking almost an ounce a week to myself, and barely offsetting how much I was smoking. I'm pretty stoked to think about when I do wind up getting some smoke, Not having a tolerance is going to be pretty awesome since it was taking me pretty much a blunt of good regs to get really blazed, I think once you hit that point it's pointless to keep smoking without a break, Weed just becomes a money pit if you like to be high whenever you can be, like I do, I would smoke a joint before work and take my dugout with me. Thinking about it with a clear head it was just stupid how much i was smoking IMO. 

I think when I do go back to it I'm gunna try to keep it down to a couple times a week instead of everyday, I feel like I was letting weed be the center of my life instead of using it to enhance my life and relax from time to time. 

Sorry if I rambled I just felt like throwing that out.


----------



## Zildjian

*What happened when you quit smoking? Was it worth it? Did you relapse?*

I've been pondering whether or not I want to quit smoking. It doesn't affect me quite so negatively, but I feel like the benefits are decreasing.  The high isn't what it used to be (my tolerance is through the roof) and my days and weeks fly by me.

When you quit smoking, was it worth it? Did you stick to it?

Maybe you relapsed and realized you did actually enjoy it?

I'll only know by giving it up but I'm just curious to see what Bluelight has to say.


----------



## papa

merged..


----------



## 2c-goinsane

I have quit cannabis up to a week at the longest but its just no good everything becomes serious I become emotional and way to depressed id perfer being in a constant daze 24/7 im atleast happier that way and alot more enjoyable to be around. Last time I was actually off cannabis I had a conversation with myself saying I would never want to go through that ever again even if I gotta pay good money to stay stoned all the time in the end its overall worth it for me imo


----------



## Topmid

I've been smoking weed since 2006 but I started smoking daily in September 2010. Only once did I go more than 3 days without some bud, and it was for 8 days... I have finally decided to lay down the pipe. The ganja has never failed to bring me good times, and I will never forget the memories I've made. I've made a lot of good friends and weed has opened my life to new perspectives. I love smoking weed but it's just time for me to move on. Going through a zip a month is draining my wallet. I'm sick of hiding from the law, hiding from my parents, worrying about when I'm gonna smoke next, finding bud for friends, and being stoned all the damn time. Not to mention, weed just isn't the same anymore since I started using MDMA. Getting stoned makes me feel paranoid and anxious now, and it's just not worth it. Maybe when I get my own place someday I'll invite weed back into my life, but for now I just need a good, long break. Thanks for the wonderful times, Mary Jane, we will meet again...


----------



## iskalla

a full month without any weed. my desire to smoke is at an all time low, im really happy with quitting and smoking now would make me feel like a loser. 

im noticing an improvement of my cognitive functions. im better at forming sentences, im losing the nervous swallows and im not fucking up words as much. other than that i havent noticed any big changes. i guess it will still take a while till the weed is really out of my system.

anyways, i never thought it would be possible for me to quit but its happening. activities i thought were impossible to enjoy without weed like videogames and movies have become even more enjoyable sober. when i come home from work i dont want a joint. these are things that i could just not picture when i was smoking regularly.


----------



## brimmy

*Constantly Stoned*

Should I be worried if I've got to the point that being sober feels weird? And being stoned feels normal?


----------



## double ewe

most stoners have been through this at some point, and can tell you that it's a really boring way to spend your time and money.


----------



## persianslipper

^ I definitely have. It wore off when I got bored of being blazed all the time. Now I prefer the calm mood lift after all the psychedelic effects have faded. Most of the time. 

I guess you should only be worried if it's negatively impacting your work/finances/relationships. If you're smoking I'd worry about your lungs more than those of light to moderate smokers, but it doesn't seem like the sort of lifestyle that can be easily maintained unless you work from home and grow your own.


----------



## jamesmartin

Yeah with weed if your constantly stoned you will get to a point where the high isn't even enjoyable or even noticeable lol .
This then should provoke you to take a break for a while . 

I've been at that point once . 
Ever since I usually only smoke once a day now at the end of my days when everything is done :-D 
Even though im  not high for as long as I used to be the high has become soo much better .
try it bro !


----------



## kaywholed

its fun for a while, but its nice to be sober, then get really high every night.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Nothing something a little break can't fix


----------



## Folley

Getting higher when your sober than when you smoke a lot of weed is REALLY weird... but i have it happen all the time...

kinda sad. Ill just feel in a fog, and usually just space out and go through some weird psychedelic headspace for about an hour or so..? Deff take a break if you get to this point, its pretty obvious weeds becoming a problem for you when this happens


----------



## Glowing aaron

i used to be like this, now i only smoke if ive got all the uni work i needed done and after ive made my self a nice big healthy meal in the evening. I save so much money and i enjoy getting high more, its a win win, plus since i gave myself the rule my grades have gone pretty good.


----------



## OTGee

I find that the only way to keep tolerance down and to not feel 'Constantly Stoned' is smoke just in the evenings. Try cutting down to that, it can be hard but, you always have something to look forward to at the end of the day


----------



## Darksidesam

kaywholed said:


> its fun for a while, but its nice to be sober, then get really high every night.



This is what i usually do, but if its a really sunny day and ive done all my stuff i need to, i will hit my vape during the day.. Lol 

:D



OTGee said:


> I find that the only way to keep tolerance down and to not feel 'Constantly Stoned' is smoke just in the evenings. Try cutting down to that, it can be hard but, you always have something to look forward to at the end of the day



Thats awesome too, because its your reward at the end of the day, Lol..

Also i like to take the Odd random day off completely. but i usually do vape daily now


----------



## ugrowitwesmokeit

i'm constantly stoned and i don't see any other way to be! But that's just me and i'vve felt this way for the last 10 years.. i'm a bitch without it though so i like being high.. it's not weird to be sober but i'm hardly ever sober.. just when i'm working and my morning bowl has worn off.. then once i'm off i smoke some more.. i guess its all preference..


----------



## Ian224

For a period of about 2 years I was stoned all day everyday... Still got school work done and everything, just usually forgot where I put it. I'd go over to a friends house afterschool everyday and we'd smoke and then just play guitar. When I came home my dad didn't care that I was stoned, most of the time he was too. I preferred being stoned all day every day but now I can only smoke every once in a while which isn't bad but it's something different than I'm used to doing.


----------



## Opieator

When you think that its time for a few days off, if not weeks.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

brimmy said:


> Should I be worried if I've got to the point that being sober feels weird? And being stoned feels normal?



What do you think?


----------



## thiz master

haha i remember the feeling. when i would wake up in the morning sober it would feel weird then i would toke and feel normal again. not really a bad thing but does get boring. just take a week or two off bro and it will be chill again


----------



## kaywholed

darksidedsam said:


> This is what i usually do, but if its a really sunny day and ive done all my stuff i need to, i will hit my vape during the day.. Lol
> 
> :D



my sundays are dedicated to getting as fucked up as possible all day long.


----------



## papa

mine too...since there's no water in the lake and I can't go fishing..


----------



## TangerinO

I've done it both ways, I've found it just depends on the situation/mindset of the user.
Right now I've not done as well at Uni as I should have in my first year, so I'm cutting back this year once school goes back.

But right now I'm still on holiday with the AK :D


----------



## Darksidesam

kaywholed said:


> my sundays are dedicated to getting as fucked up as possible all day long.



haha you enjoy your sundays then


----------



## FnX

When you're constantly high, you start losing out on the effects, especially the more trippy/psychedelic ones. You might see that as a positive or negative thing, I don't know. Personally I find it negative as I really like the psychedelic aspect of pot and I believe that *less is more*. When you keep your tolerance at a humane level, it will raise the 'ceiling' of your high meaning you can get more higher than you would with high tolerance and this is with smaller amount of weed too.

Also, when you're high 24/7 you tend to get sorta dumber/cloudier a bit, your cognitive capacity most likely is not at it's best and you probably won't even notice it. When you take a small break however, you will suddenly notice that your mind gets a lot clearer and sharper.

Still I too find it fun to occasionally 'binge' on cannabis in that 24/7 manner but it could be that I just don't have that much self-restraint when it comes to drugs.


----------



## Amu

I agree with FnX in that taking a break after a binge on weed brings an unusual sense of clarity and sharpness, although if you are stoned all day everyday, I think your brain will adapt and your cognitive processes will adjust accordingly, in sane doses you should still have plenty of cognitive power. A study showed that in occasional users of cannabis, learning was impaired during the high, but this was not the case for daily smokers I believe. Nonetheless, sober up!


----------



## thoughtsUnThought

From around 14 and a half to 23 and a half I was stoned the whole time. Occasionally a day where I would only smoke in the evening, but those were few and far between. I took one break literally during this time for like 3 days and then I was back full storm. This year though, I've forced myself to take a solid month off. It was before the summer solstice, like 33 days w/o. I was meditating and I felt the vibe of something like a lent calling to me....Giving up that which I love so much, as a ritual of praise and thanks for the blessings I'm given.it was very rewarding for me, and since I have taken 2 smaller breaks, both near 13 days  

It really gave me a more through perspective on how cannabis truly effecting my awareness and consciousness trends on a daily basis....which is something that many people are unable to put your finger on, since their recent experiences have no reference for what its like to not be stoned lol.

Weed doesn't really hinder my mental lucidity, unless i sit around and go over board on a particular night. Used to work in a restaurant, and it wasn't helpful there lol. Really though my memory doesn't seem hindered by being stoned, it induces a degree of abstraction to my thought patterns. But i am a poet, so I am regularly using these kinds of abstract patterns w/o drugs. Being a server it sucked, because I was less able t speed up with the fast-pacedpatterns of a Friday night rush. In terms of mental clarity and coherentspeech patterns though, I rarely feel 'too stoned' to function, it just makes my expression more 'out of the box'. 

When i took my month break I was waiting for some big increase in mental prowess, but I was relatively unimpressed. It made my speech patterns a little more automated...as in needing less conscious mental focus to arrange one's words.bt even when I'm stoned and 'in the moment' I rarely have trouble producing articulate arrangements, especially when the situations calls for it


----------



## Chainer

merging into the mega I need a Break thread


----------



## iskalla

sober for over a month and my plan is to never smoke anything again in my life. since i dont want to give up mj forever i thought about making once exception for myself which would be the occasional ingestion of mj. i would buy 1.5 g of excellent hash, put it in some hot chocolate and enjoy it with some friends. i plan on doing this in a little over a month, to reward myself for abstaining from weed. and yes, i see the irony in that. however i believe that through ingestion, i am at minmal risk of falling back into my 3 spliffs a day habit. its a one time thing with no leftover substance that might tempt me and the method of consumption is different from what i was addicted to.

i am still worried about the possibility of a relapse. what if i like it too much? what if it lowers my high inhibitions towards smoking, undercutting the strategy im using to quit. its all about keeping my inhibtions high. can anyone with experience on relapsing comment on my idea of ingestion?


----------



## Chesh

i quit for exam season, getting blazed after my last exam though

i try to never smoke weed regularly enough to build up a proper tolerance or become 'slow' from it though


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I would be worried about the possibility of a relapse if I were you - every time any amount of the shit enters my brain I relapse hardcore into fiending from morning til night. The dope is the dope eaten or smoked. But 3 spliffs a day really isn't that bad a habit. Consider yourself lucky - that would never be enough for me or even a possibility to smoke at that level. That's what I needed to get me through the morning... keep off it, the risk isn't worth the high.  

The fact of the matter is that I'm more intelligent, more social, more confident, more emotionally stable, and more conscious when I've been off this shit a good while. A hell of a lot more vibrant of a guy. Seriously, things really do get better and it takes a little while for the shit to stop affecting you if you've been on it really hard. I myself can't even eat or sleep properly for a week or longer, the addiction has progressed so bad.


----------



## iskalla

thanks for your reply, your thoughts do ring true. perhaps its better to say goodbye to all forms of weed consumption forever. as i mentioned, ive been clean for a month now and dont feel all that different. when did you really start to notice the effects of not smoking? i guess it was different for you though, if you smoked a lot more.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

It took 4 to 5 weeks. Weed had been a big part of my life though, like the most important thing for so long. The first week is intense - I get about 1/2 the food and nutrition I normally manage to get. But from the very first day I choose to break, I begin to see the positive characteristics I mentioned begin to emerge. After a few weeks I would definately still be second guessing myself and realllllly wanting to get stoned some of the time. 

But I found that when I got back on it there were immediate negative changes that were quite noticeable haha. If I'm gonna be a hedonist and bliss out for a little while though, well then that's just the way she goes.

By the way, it doesn't take much weed at all for my consciousness to be affected 24/7. A joint a day really...

When I'm off weed is usually when I trip. My passive, timid stoned nature doesn't mix well with tripping haha. 

Another thing is that the more energy I devote to getting high, the less energy I have to be angry. I'm an angry man, there's not much I can do... I'm not angry all the time by any means but it has to come out at some point somehow. It usually comes out when I'm getting off this stuff, cause it's hard to be upset when I'm baked. But when I'm not high I put my energy into more other stuff and it worked out great last time so I'm excited to stop again. Smoking my final 1 1/4 at the moment - I have been stoned for the past 2 months so it is def time to aim for a good long break and keep in mind the idea of quitting. 

The issue is that we are all going to die so we have to make good use of our limited time in this existence. And the other issue I have realized is that we have bodies that need to be respected. I eat healthy, drink water and tea all day, do yoga, and I'm big into the gym but I feel that something has messed mine up a bit along the way. I feel that alcohol is the main culprit (rarely drink anymore), but burning weed all day isn't exactly healthy behaviour either. Everything contributes. Health is just another reason to quit, or get a vapouriser. Live long and prosper


----------



## gearfiend

the only thing that can prevent addiction is self control. the other thing is to limit your supply over a period of time so that it is beyond reach for a certain amount of time. that alwyas works for me.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

But once addiction sets in you're pretty much fucked and you have to quit cold turkey. 

2 days off the shit, last night was the first time I have ever had a legit convo my roomates gf and she's been here every day for a month. 

I am such a snob on this demon drug that when I'm on it, people who don't do it are just meaningless objects to me, robots.

She's actually a super chill girl and she's dropped acid and Mdma before but just hates this zombie drug. She could see the new light in my eyes and she was encouraging me like crazy to quit.  

I know for sure that this is my time to leave.


----------



## projump2001

it has been about 4 days sense i quit. Just as the last few times i quit, it is not really that hard.. sleep is not as easy, but i do get to bed. I feel much more clear headed.. I was smoking everyday and that was not working out for me. I think moderation is the key. I quit once before for about 4 months, when i started back up i felt that i didnot get as high and i was not crazy about the feeling, but i did not experience the negative side effects until i was smoking everyday for a few months. 

I love the clear headiness i get from not smoking. I also feel more open to talk with people and i enjoy being sober.


----------



## benzowned

projump2001 said:


> it has been about 4 days sense i quit. Just as the last few times i quit, it is not really that hard.. sleep is not as easy, but i do get to bed. I feel much more clear headed.. I was smoking everyday and that was not working out for me. I think moderation is the key. I quit once before for about 4 months, when i started back up i felt that i didnot get as high and i was not crazy about the feeling, but i did not experience the negative side effects until i was smoking everyday for a few months.
> 
> I love the clear headiness i get from not smoking. I also feel more open to talk with people and i enjoy being sober.




100% agreed on loving the clear headiness and more open to talk to people.
Add exercise and eating well, and it's like you're a whole new, better person in general.
Although for me, I'm still barely sleeping after day four, but everyone is different for sure.
I'm at three weeks tomorrow, and have no plan to go back anytime soon.
Not gonna say I'm quitting forever, but definitely for a good half year or year.
All the best to you.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I'm still barely sleeping too, at day 4.

I am also getting consistent sleep paralysis, just horrible.


----------



## benzowned

Wow, that's just awful..
Can't say I can relate, as I've never experienced that.
Just keep at it, I'm sure you know this bullshit gets better pretty quickly.


----------



## Bomboclat

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> I'm still barely sleeping too, at day 4.
> 
> I am also getting consistent sleep paralysis, just horrible.



Ive gotten that even when cutting back, its terrible. Last time I tried to cut back I had sleep paralysis and nightmares for almost a week. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Thanks very much. Getting off this stuff is my greatest struggle. It's no wonder I've stayed high for so long even though I'm such a better character when I'm sober. I am attempting to go from maniacal chronic use to cold turkey, it's been rough.

Last time I took a long break, I got sleep paralysis every night for 2 to 3 weeks. I thought it was the melatonin I was taking to sleep, but I'm not taking that now and I've still been getting it. If you've experienced this too from cutting back, that's good enough confirmation for me that it's the pot. Nightmares too, waking up every few hours throughout the night, but those I can deal with. The paralysis is a legit brain fuckup - it's hard to describe how fucked up the feeling can be. Some of the strangest and most frightening consciousness I have ever experienced. 

Eventually I started having wonderfully vivid and mainly positive/neutral dreams though.


----------



## projump2001

its been a bit over a week now, and i am feeling great.. I want to share something with you.. It seems that i can read better.. I have more comprehension and i actually read more of the posts on this site now, its much easier to keep track of what i am reading without going into day dreams..


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I notice this too - I absorb information way faster and my memory is infinitely better. 

The gut rot is killing me and I keep feeling like I'm about to puke sporadically throughout the day, bad nausea. Sleep paralysis.... F$#%*#*$ FUCK!!! haha


----------



## Fire&Water

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> But once addiction sets in you're pretty much fucked and you have to quit cold turkey.
> 
> 2 days off the shit, last night was the first time I have ever had a legit convo my roomates gf and she's been here every day for a month.
> 
> I am such a snob on this demon drug that when I'm on it, people who don't do it are just meaningless objects to me, robots.
> 
> She's actually a super chill girl and she's dropped acid and Mdma before but just hates this zombie drug. She could see the new light in my eyes and she was encouraging me like crazy to quit.
> 
> I know for sure that this is my time to leave.



Sorry but 'addiction" & "demon" just dont belong in the same sentence with this (drug)? you refer as marijuana...
At least for the plants I have raised to maturity, The (experience) is more spiritual than 4 walls full of brainwashed sheep.
"gut rot" ?  a cannabis thread ??  Uggghhh....???
The FDA would love to get their hands on this thread for the "War on Drugs" & judges to throw more "pot junkies" in prison...


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

It used to do wonderful things for me. Now I am very clearly addicted and it burns me out. Same is the case for a lot of my friends. In fact many of them have quit already, because they say the high changed and it fucks them up (we've been at it for nearly a decade). But I know a minority of people who CAN'T quit, and have tried time and time again. They remain in denial, and sure it's never all that life ruining, but it fucks with them nevertheless.

I'll stick to my odd trips on real psychedelics, not this tranquilizer. They have been far more "spiritual" than this progressive addiction.


----------



## Sublime947

im doing pretty good, past a week on my t break. 

still getting calls to go out and smoke, and i deny. then my friend gets mad because i dont want to smoke?

im going to keep this going as long as i can


----------



## benzowned

@ Fire&Water - Seems to me like you're a little caught up in the "fuck the system" and "weed is not a drug, it's a lifestyle" mentality.
Correct me if I'm wrong.
Marijuana dependency is definitely real, and while it may not affect you in the same way as others, does not mean that rave_itsrealfun is talking shit.

And in fact, I don't agree that it's a demon drug, but still a relatively powerful drug, that if you abuse (aka stoned every minute of every day), it can have some pretty negative consequences...


@ rave_itsrealfun - Keep up the good work, and hopefully these negative side effects fade away sooner than later


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Thanks, and keep in mind that when I wrote that, I was in my first couple days of withdrawal. I freak out a bit once I come down and realize what I've become. 

It's not a demon drug, I'm just a dumbass for not respecting it. I was caught up in that same mentality you just described. But at this point I do feel like I'm possessed by an evil spirit that fiends bong rips haha.

Ontario here too man. Being fed a constant supply of yummy Canadian kush has not helped my desire to quit.


----------



## benzowned

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> Thanks, and keep in mind that when I wrote that, I was in my first couple days of withdrawal. I freak out a bit once I come down and realize what I've become.
> 
> It's not a demon drug, I'm just a dumbass for not respecting it. I was caught up in that same mentality you just described. But at this point I do feel like I'm possessed by an evil spirit that fiends bong rips haha.
> 
> Ontario here too man. Being fed a constant supply of yummy Canadian kush has not helped my desire to quit.



Hahaha I understand all too well.
Definitely seems like you know what the deal is though.

O Canada !


----------



## Drew.

I've been craving a break, but only to save money. Alcoholism runs in the one side of my family, but alcohol has never been my drug of choice. It's always been Mary Jane.
So if I keep having money come to me, and it's spendable - guess where it goes?
I spend everything on necessities, then what's left can go to savings and pot. 
Canadian as well, and I just can't seem to find a reason just yet to quit this 4~5 year habit. Other than to lower my tolerance.
Does it affect my work? Not usually. I'm a writer for my newspaper in my college - and I put it to the test this week by having no real story ready to hand in at 9 a.m.
I started writing it just an hour before, handed it in and the next day received a whopping 94%.
So why can I do this? The answer is simple: I'm a sick, addicted marijuana smoker who has learned probably all his college education by being baked and reacting to the situations while under the influence. 
This doesn't make me a better person. This makes me a worse one, in most peoples eyes.
 I've built myself a hole it seems: one where if I quit smoking, I will lose my identity. Because after smoking through highschool and college, I've grown to understand that I can handle my addiction, in my own way, by smoking daily and making sure I am keeping myself productive. 

This is my internal conflict. I know I could live as a smoker for the rest of my life, and still have a great life (assuming my health is not afflicted so horribly), but this is not the NORMAL way of living. This is the way of a diseased mind that is too weak to stop even for a few days... as most would say.

But I don't want to stop. And I think the only way people like me CAN quit is if they truly feel that without a doubt in their mind that they're done. Otherwise I think the situation is completely hopeless.


----------



## crOOk

The dreaming and the mania I get throughout the first days are insanely pleasurable. Always makes me gladly accept the few (entirely bearable) withdrawal symptoms that come with it as well. Never needed any compensation for those, I always feel 200% better emotionally after quitting, but I get really short-tempered and have ended up with law suits the last 3 times I quit for a few days. I'm just not myself when off it (as ironic as that may sound), or at least not who I prefer to be and have been throughout the past 13 years. I therefore started to embrace my cannabis use and try to practice moderation with it. It was a very long process though. 

The other thing is that after a few weeks (~2-4) I start getting severe GI issues with episodes of fever and intense stomach pain (laying awake all night trying not to call an ambulance sort of pain). That's probably caused by an underlying GI tract disease though and pot actually seems to keep that at bay. A friend is experiencing the same thing with his migraines. He's been migraine free since the age 14 which was when he started smoking pot, aside from a few incidences that always occured after 2-3 weeks without pot...



Drew. said:


> I've been craving a break, but only to save money. Alcoholism runs in the one side of my family, but alcohol has never been my drug of choice. It's always been Mary Jane.


I've always said the same thing about my alcohol use. Just wanted to let you know that a booze addiction can really sneak up on you over years and decades and only explode in your face when you're going through tough times. It has been exactly like that for me, I've never enjoyed booze but surely did drink socially here and there (not excessively). Then came the tough episode in life and before I could realize what's going on I was on a liter of 80proof per day, from one day to the next. Just watch out and be safe, alcohol can be really really sneaky.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

It hasn't affected my work or school much either but here are my reasons:

-I have severe low confidence around the opposite sex when I'm high

-It dumbs me down a little, mainly memory, and I am learning a 2nd language

-my body is diseased with dependence

-Smoking 3.5 - 7 grams of chronic a day is uncharted territory in terms of health. Very little research has been done and it could come with serious risks we don't know about yet. I know a chronic user who never smoked a cigarette in his life and was just diagnosed with throat cancer.

-spiritual enlightenment is impossible with an attachment to an object

-I have handed over $20,000 - $30,000 to criminals in exchange for all these problems. I am brainwashed to give them money. 

-Sure it's a teacher plant but I passed the course many years ago and I've just been hanging out when I should be moving onwards

-I can only get along with and relate to other stoners when I'm high

-I am pretty much a zombie when I'm high all day. I am much more vibrant off it.

-It's sad to think that many others must have these same issues (I'm not that unique) and never overcome them. I refuse to end up one of those people who stays high until death, while fully accepting the pro-cannabis bs and never realizing that they can do better... all because they are too weak to man up, face withdrawal and change, and admit they've made a mistake. 

-This bitch of a withdrawal is only going to get tougher to beat if I stay high any longer. I can't ever go through this again, I've already been through it once before and it was a good month before I was 100%.

-I'm starting my first career job soon, and I won't be able to rock joints all day and reek of pot, because the average boss does not understand or respect that and would have me instantly fired.

Day 6 here, even though I've been getting 3-4 hours of sleep per night and half the calorie intake, I have double the energy I had before. I know I'm hijacking this thread a bit but writing all this down is helping me keep focussed on what needs to be done.


----------



## Fire&Water

Marijuana Addiction = Purely Pychological
Good Luck, r_i


----------



## iskalla

im 45 days sober now, not a single puff and ive barely been drinking. i definitely feel more sober than i did in my daily haze, when i did a sober day. but i barely feel different what i feel when i went 3-4 days sober. i guess i was hoping for the effects to be a little more noticable. 

behaviour wise things have stayed about the same. i still dont like smalltalk, im still rather the silent than the loud type. i still spend 6 hours on the internet, basically doing nothing after i get home from work. i actually think i was a little more productive after work when i was smoking. i would smoke a joint, watch a tv show and then often feel compelled to do a little more work. it feels like i have less drive. 

i stay longer at work, because theres nothing waiting for me at home. when i was still smoking i sometimes rushed through all my work as quickly as possible so i could smoke a joint before dinner. now i just take my time and dont really mind getting home past 7 pm. whats nice is that im completely functional and on call all the time. no more paranoia when the doorbell rings, no more putting off shopping or talking with my parents because im too stoned.

i definitely go out more. my roommate still smokes and when his buddies come over on the weekend they like to smoke weed and play vidia or watch a movie. something i LOVED to do. now it just bores me, i want to go outside and experience something. thats definitely a plus. 

what im trying to say is that without weed, im still my same old time wasting self. i didnt become a super productive, intelligent, social, well-liked person like i had secretly hoped. but i am no longer under the constraints of weed. i feel more free and in control. i feel better towards my parents, girlfriend and co-workers. i love not worrying about the next joint. it didnt change me as a person, it just took off my shackles. now its all me. now i have nothing to blame it on anymore.

im never going back to weed. i would love to toke once in a while but the risk is not worth it to me. i believe that with me its like with dry alcoholics. one sip and the go crazy and relapse straight back into addiction. for me the only way is cold turkey, forever.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

So yeah at day 8 i would say I am 100% recovered. Gonna stop visiting this site and forget about drugs for a while.

And with the money I saved, I was able to pick up some tickets for the red hot chili peppers.

Certainly not psychologically though, this is when it becomes tough not to burn. Last night I found a big old bag of seeds full of crumbs that I could have sifted through and rolled up a joint with. I went to the bathroom like 3 times to flush it before I actually managed to do so. I had like a 30 minute stare down with the stupid bag haha, just sitting there fondling it haha, and almost caved. And as if that wasn't enough then my roomie rolled a joint and left a bong rips worth on the table, I scraped out his grinder to make it extra crystally before coming to me senses and throwing it away. I feel extra good about myself now though. That was a big test, at day 9 now.


----------



## weekend addiction

I have taken plenty of breaks but I always come back. But if your forced to take your break just approach it with an open mind because you will definitely learn from it and it can even be fun.


----------



## Danny Weed

I am having a hard time at the minute without weed, feels like there is a big empty hole in my life. I don't get any physical withdrawal just mental, it makes me so miserable without it and I can barely sleep. It has been about a week since my last smoke and it is all I can think about, I thought it would have got easier by now but it is getting harder by the day.

I am counting down the days until my friend harvests in 7 - 8 weeks (that is the only way I can get weed at the minute) today I even worked out how many hours are in 7 weeks so I can start counting down lol.

I just cant really enjoy anything sober, movies and music seem boring and I normally love them when I have weed.

I think when I go back to the weed I am going to try and not make it the centre of my life again, I don't know how I will do that but I have to do it somehow.


----------



## zelmo_swift

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> So yeah at day 8 i would say I am 100% recovered. Gonna stop visiting this site and forget about drugs for a while.
> 
> And with the money I saved, I was able to pick up some tickets for the red hot chili peppers.
> 
> Certainly not psychologically though, this is when it becomes tough not to burn. Last night I found a big old bag of seeds full of crumbs that I could have sifted through and rolled up a joint with. I went to the bathroom like 3 times to flush it before I actually managed to do so. I had like a 30 minute stare down with the stupid bag haha, just sitting there fondling it haha, and almost caved. And as if that wasn't enough then my roomie rolled a joint and left a bong rips worth on the table, I scraped out his grinder to make it extra crystally before coming to me senses and throwing it away. I feel extra good about myself now though. That was a big test, at day 9 now.


 
You threw away your roommates kief, and some weed he left on the table?  Even if it was a small amount, why not just give it back to him?  As well as the shake in the bag of seeds, why not just give it to someone who could use it instead of wasting it?


----------



## benzowned

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> So yeah at day 8 i would say I am 100% recovered. Gonna stop visiting this site and forget about drugs for a while.
> 
> And with the money I saved, I was able to pick up some tickets for the red hot chili peppers.



Ha, wicked! The one at the ACC yeah? Going to that too 
Awesome.

Last night, I unfortunately hit a bowl in my state of sedation/intoxication (clonazepam and brandy).
I honestly don't think it's a big deal, I'm not craving in any way right now, and all I'm doing is sitting at home by myself, getting ready for work tomorrow.
Can't help feeling a little guilty though, which is probably a good thing.

Looks like we've got some people in this thread that are on their way to success in regards to quitting.
Always good to hear stories like this.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Ya man. I'm pumped for the chili peppers. 

Haha I threw the crumbs away because I was gonna smoke them myself if I didn't, and these were minimal amounts. Like a scroungy bong rip, and there was nobody around to give it to. I literally had to force myself to throw them, and a part of me instantly regretted it.  

So I'm still off pot, but I had a wonderful mushroom trip the other day. It was total bliss, and it made me realize how fucking worked up I've been lately over quitting pot and whatnot, but the trip really helped to chill me out and become centered again. 

And I tried oxycodone and I LOVED it. It's the drug I've been looking for all my life. I have enough for my first date with this chick soon, and my next couple job interviews. But fuck, it's a drug without being a drug. And I'm not making it in life, I'm fucking up, even though I have a degree in engineering science I can't get hired cause of lack of confidence / social anxiety due to me rarely ever getting pussy my whole life. Loneliness has been really fucking with me, I don't even think it's the pot that is that big of an issue in my life. It's loneliness. Weed obviously just makes things worse though. But I was smarter in school than all my friends who are already hired, I've been fucking around for a year and can't take it anymore. I take 10 mg of this stuff, and nothing at all happens except I get really happy about life and very socially confident.

I should have switched from pot to oxy years ago. I could guarantee myself that by now I would be an engineer with a girlfriend. Sure there is physical dependence to watch out for, but I plan on using this as a tool to get through difficult situations while I am in this messed up position in life.


----------



## projump2001

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> Ya man. I'm pumped for the chili peppers.
> 
> Haha I threw the crumbs away because I was gonna smoke them myself if I didn't, and these were minimal amounts. Like a scroungy bong rip, and there was nobody around to give it to. I literally had to force myself to throw them, and a part of me instantly regretted it.
> 
> So I'm still off pot, but I had a wonderful mushroom trip the other day. It was total bliss, and it made me realize how fucking worked up I've been lately over quitting pot and whatnot, but the trip really helped to chill me out and become centered again.
> 
> And I tried oxycodone and I LOVED it. It's the drug I've been looking for all my life. I have enough for my first date with this chick soon, and my next couple job interviews. But fuck, it's a drug without being a drug. And I'm not making it in life, I'm fucking up, even though I have a degree in engineering science I can't get hired cause of lack of confidence / social anxiety due to me rarely ever getting pussy my whole life. Loneliness has been really fucking with me, I don't even think it's the pot that is that big of an issue in my life. It's loneliness. Weed obviously just makes things worse though. But I was smarter in school than all my friends who are already hired, I've been fucking around for a year and can't take it anymore. I take 10 mg of this stuff, and nothing at all happens except I get really happy about life and very socially confident.
> 
> I should have switched from pot to oxy years ago. I could guarantee myself that by now I would be an engineer with a girlfriend. Sure there is physical dependence to watch out for, but I plan on using this as a tool to get through difficult situations while I am in this messed up position in life.


 


Unless your ok with heroin i would not start with the oxys.. in the end it will cause the same trouble.. you will start with a weekend habit and that will turn into a few time a week until you get the first hint of withdraw and that is not fun. save yourself the trouble and never do it again.. i wish i was able to stop before i started.. 

Stick to the psychedelics and you will be fine.. even coke is better then heroin.. just my advice.. i been down that road and its death..


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I wouldn't say taking 10mg of oxycodone is akin to heroin - I don't even really get high. It just cures my fed-upness and confidence issue. But I understand what it leads to if abused. 

But yeah I tend to do other drugs when I don't smoke weed, there is nothing wrong with the odd psychedelic journey though. 

Guess I should have known I was the type to enjoy the opiate high. Stimulants just arn't my thing.


----------



## Hoes call me santa

I don't know if you have ever thought about it rave_itsrealfun!!!, but it seems like you are blaming a lot of your personal issues like low self esteem and not having a girlfriend for your drug use. 

Everybody can change, and I don't think you need to use drugs to change what you don't like about yourself. Will you just pop 10mg of oxycodone instead of telling yourself you need to be confident and let others know you are feeling confident before any stressful situations?

I have always been pretty shy myself, and have low self esteem. Couldn't say I had a real date yet and i'm 19, which you might think is young, but having a girlfriend is something I should have went through before this age. I don't condone myself and take drugs to change my behavior, i'd rather live like I am and do some work to change what I don't like and what I can't live with about myself.

Maybe somehow, deep down, i've been smoking for these reasons, I don't even know myself yet. I would just suggest you to stop "crying" over your social situations and work to be a better person all around, for yourself. Not change yourself to be looking all happy in public and therefore getting pussy. You have to realize that a lot of great men have lived alone all their life, it doesn't mean that because you don't have that social easiness in public that you can not get a job.

I think you should put all your problems on the side when going to a job interview... The hardest thing is to make the guy believe that you are confident and everything. If you keep thinking that you can't go in there without having anxiety and everything, you will be stressed out and fuck up.

Good luck man. Also, maybe it wasn't your case, but think about when you started smoking weed. Wouldn't you want to smoke it all the time, everywhere, in any situation? Because it "made you a better person"? Well it starts like that with every drug, as well as oxycodone (which I have no personal experience with). You're gonna have a honeymoon phase and before you realize it's starting to fuck you up, it's gonna be too late.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Haha ya man I'm never doing it again, thank you for the msg, apart from the couple which I have. And I have a couple things coming up in which they might be useful to use so I guess it's just karma that they fell into my possession. I will take it as a blessing and then stay the hell away from opiates forever, haha. I should have known... I'm not a stimulant guy.

I will trip again sometime soon and I think I might try smoking weed again because I imagine things will be different if I keep it to once every 2 weeks. And since I control my own destiny I should be able to not instantly fiending bong rips again, I'm doing fine now.  

And I don't think my problems are too bad I'm just in one of lifes troughs right now. Just gotta ride the waves dude. I do think whatever problems I have are exacerbated by myself fiending bong rips all day though, a trough can quickly turn into a rabbit hole that is difficult to climb out of - life has improved drastically since I stopped doing this.


----------



## component

hello, I'm new here, but I wanted some help...

my cousin does weed and h's gone like all aggressive, doesn't speak to anyone and is always saying that it helps him concentrate and stuff, but I don't think its true.

he does it in the house and then he says that he hasn't done it, but we can always smell it.

I want him to stop because it affecting him and everyone else around him, what should I do?


----------



## projump2001

i would just work anywhere i could find work.. not sure if you should jump into a high end job yet.. start small and work your way up the ladder.


----------



## Folley

Went three days without weed, have gone that long since the summer. Smoked a shitload today though. 

gonna be cutting back a lot


----------



## Schizodizzle

I'm going for at least a week as of today. Shit just gets old after a while when you're doing it everyday. It goes like this for me: smoke weed, get a simple high (can still be intense if smoking enough dank), high fades away after 40 minutes tops. 

When it's like this weed doesn't really even bring that spark to things for me anymore. It's just the standard lookin at your buddies and sayin, "Yeah dude, I'm high". Plus when I'm smokin all the time it really does fuck with my head and most of the time I'm just lost in negative thoughts.

For me there's just too many negatives. And I crave it when I go pure pothead status. That said, it's damn bliss when you break up your smokin.


----------



## projump2001

its been 15 days for me, and everyday i feel i get smarter and quicker.. I have a ton of motivation now, and i actually care about making money again.. i was just going day to day happy to have a 4-6 grand in the bank, now i want to pile up tons of cash and start buying investment property.. its funny how now i actually care about money but before with the weed i really could care less about the doe/


----------



## benzowned

A lot of these posts are making a lot of sense to me.
Getting rid of the pot, which in turn leads to focusing on aspects of your own life that actually matter to yourself as a person.

Also, I feel like rewarding yourself with a little pot once in a while is not an issue, although for me once every week or two may a bit too often and asking to become a pothead again.

rave_itsrealfun, you sound so much like me. (minus the doing well in school and having a degree hahaha)
As much as I'd like to say that low doses of painkillers (or sedatives in my case) are not a good idea to use in the important scenarios in your life, I can't, because they have helped me get a decent job and a couple of girls.

In my opinion, you just have to realize that you can't rely on them in all of these situations, but it's extremely difficult to draw the line there.
Maybe they can be used as the stepping stone? As in nailing the interview or a first date, but from there on out go for it completely sober.
I don't know, I'm still trying to figure this shit out myself lol.. just my two cents.


----------



## projump2001

The only drug that i found to be considered good would be the psychoactive ones.. they tend to not push you to take more, and once you do them you want to take a long break.. while weed is a psychoactive, due to the minor effects they cause, i found it easy to continue with using the drug.. whereas the harder psychs are long lasting and more demanding on the mind.. 

Its amazing tho, i do not feel they caused me to become more spiritual but more grounded in the laws of science, but science tells us that everything is connected and we all came from one thing..


----------



## benzowned

Do you mean psychedelic?
I've been wanting to go that route for a bit of time now.
Had a bad trip last time, but that was easily 3 or 4 years ago.
Which ones do you normally go with and what doses? 
I don't want to derail this thread though..
I think I'll go post in PD for an answer on how to make my return to that realm the best it can be haha.


----------



## shakra

Well... my body is forcing me to give up.. I have just been diagnosed with Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome which hits me in cycles every six to 8 months.. I start to vomit and basically dont stop.  Bile ends up burning the crap out of my oesophagus and I get admitted to hospital for rehydration and electrolyte rebalancing. 

The only relief during these bouts of illness are multiple hot baths/showers and sticking my fingers down my throat (I know.. sounds stupid, but its a feature of this illness).   I wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy..  you feel like you are dying and I guess dehydration is a slow way of dying.   I'm now laying in bed trying to digest my first meal.. would love a few cones but the ONLY single way of curing this particular illness is to abstain from the weed  


some links in a specific thread i have created in case you are interested here: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/608410-Cannabinoid-Hyperemesis-Syndrome-my-recent-diagnosis


----------



## projump2001

no bad trips only difficult ones.. bad trip would be ODing.. Start with a 2c or something that will not last 7 hours.. sorry about the change in post.. we will keep to the weed..


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

benzowned, well first of all I don't have access to this so-called oxycodone that makes me feel so great. I hear it's all the madness in Ontario though. i have 30 mg left... well 25 mg as I just popped one haha. I'm gonna bliss out for a bit and not save them for important situations, because I believe that might lead to addiction. Now that I'm off pot, my social anxiety isn't THAT bad haha - it's quite easily manageable, but I still have a tendency to love drugs that destroy it haha. I think I will be totally fine going on this date sober. More than fine actually. I think I'm actually going to make oxy a semi-regular part of my life though, as I feel that at these low doses it will be quite easy to avoid addiction, and I really enjoy it, and life is short.

And you haven't tried psychedelics to help with your possible case of social anxiety? Get off the benzos man... shrooms changed my life. Don't let one bad trip get to you, it was 4 years ago. They made me - well they were a catalyst - permanently more open, self-comfortable, and bolder of a man, with a chill/unique/very down-to-earth outlook on life that people seem to really vibe with. It's the non-pussy way of tackling the problem... by amplifying life and coming face to face with it and realizing that  you control your own destiny, life is in fact all-loving, you create these problems with your mind, and you are capable of anything. I would also say that I get far more anxiety from smoking weed than I do from taking psychedelics. 

I had a measely bong rip yesterday, got more stoned than I've ever been. To think I would smoke a fat joint before, and smoke another just to feel something. I had a great time but then I had a horrible crash and I NEVER would have smoked again. I have no desire to do it again, most likely for another 2 weeks or so. It was really obvious to me how it fucked up the rest of my day. I mean this isn't heroin right... I should be able to control it and it's fun sometimes. My friends don't do other stuff too so it's fun to get high socially sometimes. But yeah no regrets.

I have the house to myself for a week so I might dip into the good acid that has been sitting in my freezer for who knows how long because when I'm stoned and obssessed with pot it would never cross my mind to drop it haha. 

And whoever else was asking about the psychedelics, I would say don't go crazy with all these chemicals that are out there... just pop some good old shrooms. Acid is great too but I wouldn't trust RC's personally. Shrooms have been around ever since there was cow poo for them to grow on haha. I had the time of my life the other night... if this doesn't happen then they are shitty shrooms haha, or you might just be the type to freak out but that is very rare, only seen it maybe 3 times in my life and it's always with really socially awkward/weakminded people, they just get even more awkward lol. And this is one class of drugs that are NOT addictive.

The funny thing is my friends are all cannabis addicted burnouts. When they hear about me taking mushrooms or acid, they are like, "mannn, wtf, you're so smart, why would you fry your brain like that?" They are sooo fucking ignorant, they don't even realize they are total burnouts. Just cause they were never smart enough to harness the power of psychedelics, none of them got a thing out of the experience. They say "man, just smoke weed all day with us, it's that other stuff that fucks you up". Haha such horrible and wrong advice, but nevertheless they are my pals in this world.


----------



## Fire&Water

Addictive, my ass...Oh yeah ^^^^ yer' pals need to get a clue


----------



## benzowned

^ Throwing in comments like this every once in a while is totally useless.
You sound like a child who thinks he knows everything, just cause he can now count all of his pubes on more than one hand.

Anyway, I'm gonna try to not talk about psychedelics or benzos or other drugs besides weed (although I'd really like to delve into that topic) before this thread gets closed, as I've played a part in derailing this already lol.

Anyone else find that when they quit smoking pot on a regular basis, they are actually hungry WAY more frequently?
As a pothead, I eat one or two humongous meals per day.
As a non-pothead (for lack of better words lol), I am hungry every two or three hours, without fail, but still eat big meals, just not massive. 
Also, I find eating healthy foods a lot easier, as before I would just want the most muchie-tastic types of food (very fatty, sugary, chocolatey, etc.)
I get mixed reviews on this opinion from my friends.
Actually, I find my friends who are skinny feel this way, but the ones who are heavier and struggle with their weight if they don't watch themselves do not. I guess that makes sense..
Thoughts?


----------



## KindaImportant

Benzowned, I have noticed increased appetite to a certain degree when I've completely stopped smoking, but I think I know what you mean about the healthy food being better as a Non pot head. I feel like salad is so much more appetizing non pothead status things seem to taste clearer if that makes sense, being high all the time makes me wanna eat something deep fried ohh so much buffalo chicken is the dankness.


----------



## Fire&Water

benzowned said:


> ^ Throwing in comments like this every once in a while is totally useless.
> You sound like a child who thinks he knows everything, just cause he can now count all of his pubes on more than one hand.
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna try to not talk about psychedelics or benzos or other drugs besides weed (although I'd really like to delve into that topic) before this thread gets closed, as I've played a part in derailing this already lol.
> 
> Anyone else find that when they quit smoking pot on a regular basis, they are actually hungry WAY more frequently?
> As a pothead, I eat one or two humongous meals per day.
> As a non-pothead (for lack of better words lol), I am hungry every two or three hours, without fail, but still eat big meals, just not massive.
> Also, I find eating healthy foods a lot easier, as before I would just want the most muchie-tastic types of food (very fatty, sugary, chocolatey, etc.)
> I get mixed reviews on this opinion from my friends.
> Actually, I find my friends who are skinny feel this way, but the ones who are heavier and struggle with their weight if they don't watch themselves do not. I guess that makes sense..
> Thoughts?


Or you could try to not "talk" at all, Starvin Marvin...


----------



## Danny Weed

I have definitely been eating loads more since I took a break, eating much more healthy as well. I desperately need to gain weight so that is a good thing for me.


----------



## benzowned

Fire&Water said:


> Or you could try to not "talk" at all, Starvin Marvin...



It's fantastic when people further prove my point.


KindaImportant, you're making me crave some buffalo wings right now, even while not being stoned  hahahaha.

I'm just wondering how long it'll take before I can smoke weed like a regular person again. 
I feel like if I buy a decent amount and try to store it, it just won't be possible for me to keep it to once in a while, it'll become a daily thing again. 

Danny Weed, I'm in the same boat as you, in regards to the fact that it is very difficult to put on weight.
Never mind not doing any cardio when I hit the gym, I don't even go in the sauna for fear of losing that little bit of water weight lol.

And on that note, I'm gonna go make myself a multigrain bagel with goat cheese, coupled with some leftover pasta.


----------



## projump2001

its been over 15 days since i quit the weed. I am so amazed at how my life changed.. I am so with it, and i have less anxiety. I handle myself better in life situations. I enjoy things I would normally would not. I wonder how much better it will get.. only time will tell.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

when i first got really into weed was when I started paying a lot of attention to my diet. I began avoiding fast food - haven't had mcdonalds in nearly a decade - and making my own creative meals. I believe I'm more sensitive to what I put in my body when I'm baked, so I really notice the salt content in unhealthy stuff for instance. Nowadays I have no desire to further refine my diet, but I admit that I am usually stoned for the rare occurances when I decide to indulge in a less healthy alternative to my usual meals, like a spicy grilled cheese... before I know what's going on I will have powered through 5 grilled cheeses haha.  

I think that what is required to begin smoking in moderation is a change in mindset. Even after a 3 month break, I didn't have that change in mindset, so I started smoking daily again in no time at all. I'm just going on what I got out of that mushroom trip - I've had a bong rip, and a joint since then, had a great time with friends on each occasion, and have avoided side effects or cravings to smoke more. Why isn't it possible? All you gotta do is accept that smoking it all the time has consequences that are best to avoid - besides, the psychedelic effects diminish quite quickly if you choose to redose.


----------



## KindaImportant

I really need to quit smoking, I've been going through an apprenticeship with the carpenters union for 4 years now. I graduate in June and I know how important it is for me to stop mostly because they have drug tests all the time. But at the moment I am just getting over a car accident where i had 4 broken ribs, a collapsed lung, a ruptured spleen and a painful shoulder injury. I was clean mostly because the thought of smoking and coughing with broke ribs and a healing lung sounded terrible. Now that im feeling better i slipped and started smoking again. I missed it but its so hard to find the motivation for it.


----------



## MD Specialist

I am currently on a break from smoking. I've been smoking weed for about 12 years now. Definitely not everyday of those 12 but often. In the last few years I'll usually smoke weed pretty regularly for about 5-7 months then take a break for a bit just to clear my head. After a while from smoking I begin to get really paranoid and have major social anxiety and it becomes more of an internal battle for myself instead of a nice relaxing time. It's definitely tough though after a long strenuous day at work not to come home and just roll up. I am proud of my self control when all my friends are taking bong loads and there's zips all over the table and I can still say 'no'. Have to give a shout out to my friends for completely understanding. It will be nice when I choose to smoke again and get fucking blitzed of two hits though, ha!


----------



## GeekTweak.0

*Mental Health Recovery after quitting....?*

So, like it does many at one point or another, smoking grass has messed with my mental health pretty bad. No emotions, foggy thinking, more anxious, blah blah blah.......... Wondering: i doubt it but is there any way to speed up the process of clearing out your head? like drink lots of water, etc? (or does water just clear out your urinary tract?) idk. Also, if i have been smoking for about 1 1/2 years, approx how long do you think it would take for my brain to return to normal functionality? im thinkin about 4-6 months..?


----------



## yteek

Nothing  you can do, try spending time with friends and stay active.... as hard as it may be.


----------



## ldawg616

The longer you go, the clearer things become


----------



## GeekTweak.0

Dammmmmnn :/


----------



## weekend addiction

Spending a couple weeks sober is enough time to make you feel ALOT more clear headed if you exercise a little and try to eat healthy (sounds lame but it actually makes since). But you may just be stupid and pot may have nothing to do with it...


----------



## Chainer

----> quitting


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

One thing you may realize upon quitting is that you may not actually want to be clearheaded. I have become a lot smarter and more capable since I stopped, but with that has come the depression and anger that I smoke weed all day to suppress. So would you choose to be a happy retard, or a miserable smart person? It's a tossup. I say fuck em both, I'm not getting anywhere in life in either case. 

I guess I've realized that I am a flat-out drug addict since I stopped too. I have got drunk as fuck, eaten mushrooms, dropped acid, and taken oxycodone 5 or so times. I'm still doing a hell of a lot better than when I was a stupid stoner. My logic tells me the best thing for me to do is find an oxy connect and stay on them for a little while to assist with finding a job and a girlfriend, which are right at my fingertips as i have an engineering degree - but with no self esteem you can't really do shit in this world. Just to keep me happy for a little while until I sort shit out. 

I know this is obviously jaded logic - it is only in consideration of the short-term. Even still, fuck it I say. I can't smoke weed anymore because it makes me insane, but I can't be happy without drugs in my life. I have gone the psychedelic route and they only cure me temporarily before possibly making things worse, I don't agree with stimulants or other drugs, so opiates are my only shot at short term happiness. and i can't take one more minute of this shit. Just the ramblings of a miserable fuck I guess, this is what happens if you are the type of man who needs female company in his life but is too shy to get it, and turns to drugs looking for some sort of answer to a question that doesn't have one.

i will continue using psychedelics and oxycodone in moderation but who knows what I'll end up doing. i'm certainly not in control anymore. hell, bring on the needles, for i no longer give a flying fuck, because things cannot possibly ever become worse than they are. every moment of my existence i am a tortured soul. i wake up in the morning, get up and start wishing i was dead until i lie awake restless at night hating myself. bitch after bitch, year after year, failed attempt after failed attempt it's same shit different day. nothing ever changes. i can blame it on the pot because i don't know what the fuck else to blame it on. i am very muscular and fit, nice, smart, outgoing... i try really fucking hard to meet them, i can carry on fun conversation about random shit, i go out all the time, i'm doing something with my life, i just have a little too much passive female energy - i shouldn't have to live without them it has driven me insane, beyond fucking insane. it has made me boil with anger and despair for as long as i can remember. why only me? why am i the only man i know who must live forever alone?

i just wish i could figure out how to be happy, can't seem to get over the animal instinct part of myself that tells me i'm inferior to all other males. even with psychedelics, i can't get over this for long! all i can say is i wish the opposite sex did not exist, only thing i despise more than slutty bitches and their stupid fuckin games is myself for not being able to go along with them, for failing totally. but i just popped an oxycodone so i will soon be able to at least think straight enough to start doing a little yoga here, another thing that has gotten me nowhere but more flexible.


----------



## Shamanic Sight

> (sounds lame but it actually makes since).



It doesn't sound lame. It sounds like someone caring about taking care of their body. But seriously, taking care of yourself, along with taking breaks will not only drop your tolerance, but when you start smoking again, your body will be in better shape, thus "boosting" your high, if only a bit/by placebo. Plus, you feel good when you take care of yourself!



> but I can't be happy without drugs in my life


Definitely agree. Drugs complete me. But MODERATION IS EVERYTHING.


----------



## Ochkhuu

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> One thing you may realize upon quitting is that you may not actually want to be clearheaded. I have become a lot smarter and more capable since I stopped, but with that has come the depression and anger that I smoke weed all day to suppress.
> 
> .



this is pretty much spot on what's happened with me since I quit smoking weed in November.. I smoked weed pretty much everyday for 4 or 5 years.. and also regularly took e and coke...  I've been clean off everything since November and I have really mixed feelings about it... I wanna think life is better drug free but I really don't know..


----------



## thetoastyone

*Being forced to quit smoking bud, stuck in a shitty situation.  Need advice.*

Hey everyone,

So recently my good friend and only hookup has come under a lot of legal troubles and it looks like I'm going to have go at the very least half a year without smoking.  I'm 23 years old and I've been a heavy smoker since I was 17, rarely going more than a day or two without it, and frankly I'm just at a lost of what to do.  It's been 4 days so far and basically these days have consisted of me being a depressed, starved, irritable little person who I'm ashamed to call myself.  The loss of appetite I can and am already getting over, the irritability will go away, all that shit will pass.  

My big fear is my sanity.

What should I do when quitting smoking is being forced upon me and I'd love NOTHING more than to toke a huge joint right now?  I'm already an active guy and a Martial Arts enthusiast, I can still do all the hobbies I want, etc.  I just don't enjoy any of it anymore.  I guess I'm sinking into somewhat of a depression and I just need some help I suppose.

Like I said I just don't know what to do.  I'm a HUGE marijuana advocate and I truly feel it enhances all aspects of my life and makes me a better person.  Some good bud is generally all I desire as far as drugs go and now I'm finding myself using opiates to replace my deep love for the green stuff, only it's not making me any happpier and every day is seeming like a hard fought battle.

I want to make it clear that it's not because of physical dependancy issues.  I'm sure people will understand where I'm coming from when I say the world just seems black and white now.  It's kind of sad to me that I feel like weed enhances my life that much but I truly believe it does.  I'm afraid I have half a year of extreme boredom ahead of me and I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Venrak

Go and find another source. 

I know, easier said than done, but it is possible. Just get out there and talk to people like at clubs etc. and you will soon enough find someone who smokes. Buy off them if you can at first and once you've gained their trust ask them to talk to _their_ connect about you and if he would mind taking you on as a client. 

I hope this doesn't count as sourcing; if so, mods, you know what to do.


----------



## Tommyboy

I would advise against using opiates to fill the void that you were previously filling with marijuana.  It's a slippery slope, and a road that is better left untraveled.


----------



## qwe

if i knew the answer, i wouldn't be smoking pot right now.  i also think it's going to be the biggest antidepressant within our lifetime...

prohibition is a war on sick people...

about opiates, they can worsen depression, particularly since they are a CNS depressant.  so i wouldn't recommend benzo's or opiates or alcohol...

if you try a stimulant, you may get over stimulated (since you're in rebound from the cannabis) and once you stop using stims, you'll get gigantic rebound depression, and it'll last longer than cannabis's withdrawal-depression.

definitely a very tough spot.

the only option, besides synthetic cannabinoids (and who knows what all they put in spice, i get some bad vibes from spice products), is non-chemical options like taking a bath, exercise.  i know how that sounds -.- 

my best advice: be careful not to loose your healthy habits completely.  it will be easy to withdraw from everything during this period.  try to keep your brain exercised and within a week or two pleasure should be creeping back into your head.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

Most aspects of ur problems generally conclude to the addiction to marijuana , a lot of problems begin thanks to weed eg depression , loss of inhibitions . Using opioids to replace it is probably one of the worst things you could do , they get people , almost every one who starts them into the denial stage of addiction within weeks . Why can't u smoke weed though ? I have legal problems so do a lot of my mates , I still smoke just about every day .


----------



## Bakka

Try to meditate, stay occupied, watch movies, explore, etc. The withdrawal effects should probably be gone within a few days. Maybe read some of the sad stories opiate addicts post on here, that'll show you how easy it is to get over weed.


----------



## Darksidesam

I highly recommend against Benzo's, 

If you feel a bit anxiety ridden and stuff, you could try Valerian Root.
Me personally? Im riddled with joint pains at the age of 20 and i just couldnt go without cannabis in my life.

I take days off here and there though, so that i realise i can go without at times, 
Keep occupied and find stuff to do, 

Did you mainly use cannabis for antidepressant effects? for fun? or do you use it for pain?


----------



## thetoastyone

darksidedsam said:


> I highly recommend against Benzo's,
> 
> If you feel a bit anxiety ridden and stuff, you could try Valerian Root.
> Me personally? Im riddled with joint pains at the age of 20 and i just couldnt go without cannabis in my life.
> 
> I take days off here and there though, so that i realise i can go without at times,
> Keep occupied and find stuff to do,
> 
> Did you mainly use cannabis for antidepressant effects? for fun? or do you use it for pain?


 
First of all I thank everyone for the responses.  I feel like some of you have some good advice and are realistic about the situation.  I like that.  As far as why I use cannabis is pretty simple:  I feel it enhances pretty much anything I do.  If I go jogging sober it sucks.  If I go jogging after smoking a bowl just the wind in my hair can bring a smile to my face.

Like you I also have joint pains, and I'm 23.  I have a problem with my left knee which I think is from my Psoriasis.  For those who don't know, Psoriasis is a skin condition which causes nasty looking, scaly plaques that can pop up anywhere at anytime.  It's also one of those diseases that will randomly go away and come back, kinda like herpes lol.  It's not contagious though and the biggest problem with it is just self confidence.  It makes you much less comfortable around people when you think all they're looking at is this strange red mark on your cheek.  And that's another reason I smoke, because it gives me this ability to say, "Fuck what anyone else thinks."

However another issue with the disease is it can cause something called Psoriatic Arthritis, which is pretty self-explanatory and I think it's causing the problem with my knee.  And yes, smoking helps that.

Anyway, sorry for rambling but answer your question more clearly, I kind of use it for everything you listed and more.  I just honestly think that ganja is truly a life enhancer.  It does so many positive things for so many people.  I honestly don't even feel like me without it, which I know is sad but it's true.


----------



## thetoastyone

qwe said:


> if i knew the answer, i wouldn't be smoking pot right now.  i also think it's going to be the biggest antidepressant within our lifetime...
> 
> prohibition is a war on sick people...
> 
> about opiates, they can worsen depression, particularly since they are a CNS depressant.  so i wouldn't recommend benzo's or opiates or alcohol...
> 
> if you try a stimulant, you may get over stimulated (since you're in rebound from the cannabis) and once you stop using stims, you'll get gigantic rebound depression, and it'll last longer than cannabis's withdrawal-depression.
> 
> definitely a very tough spot.
> 
> the only option, besides synthetic cannabinoids (and who knows what all they put in spice, i get some bad vibes from spice products), is non-chemical options like taking a bath, exercise.  i know how that sounds -.-
> 
> my best advice: be careful not to loose your healthy habits completely.  it will be easy to withdraw from everything during this period.  try to keep your brain exercised and within a week or two pleasure should be creeping back into your head.



Sound advice all around, and I appreciate it.  Also I agree with you all about opiates and benzos, I'm not going to be abusing them.  I've seen too many people go down that road if you know what I mean.  The main problem is that everyone usually gives me stupid advice like, "Try exercising or finding a new hobby."  Thing is I'm already an active person, and I already have some great hobbies.  I love Stephen King novels and I play video games.  Guess what?  All these things are 10x better after a fat J.

I don't know, maybe I'm just being to negative and need to look at this situation in a different light.  Like maybe it's just some test I have to go through and maybe in the end this experience will work out for the better.  Problem is that with this sacred plant, it's like it tells you an amazing secret that changes your life.  And without it it seems that secret has vanished and life is now bland.  Fuck it I guess.  No one said this shit is easy.


----------



## thetoastyone

PeacePipeChief said:


> Most aspects of ur problems generally conclude to the addiction to marijuana , a lot of problems begin thanks to weed eg depression , loss of inhibitions . Using opioids to replace it is probably one of the worst things you could do , they get people , almost every one who starts them into the denial stage of addiction within weeks . Why can't u smoke weed though ? I have legal problems so do a lot of my mates , I still smoke just about every day .



I hope triple posting is not a problem here.  Just trying to respond to some of the questions.  As for why I can't smoke, my bro is forced to go to rehab (it's either that or jail) and he'll be gone for 3 months, and then he'll be on probation.  This is a good friend of mine who introduced me to bud and is my one and only hookup for it.  Basically if he enters rehab, so do I, you see?


----------



## Darksidesam

You can press Edit on a previous post, and put it all into one post, spaced out of course.

I see, i know what its like to have an embarrassing illness, i wont even say what mine is , too ashamed


----------



## Chainer

merged into quitting thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The Cpt. doesn't take breaks. %)


----------



## thetoastyone

Chainer said:


> merged into quitting thread



And successfully killed my topic.  Thanks.


----------



## ReeferChiefer

..aaaaaannnnnndddd, done. No more weed, no more money. Should I flat out quit till I find work, or should I still blaze when my buddies call me up? Hardest part about a t break for me is standing their while joints/pipes/bongs are being passed around.


----------



## Coolwhip

I'd find somewhere else to stand.


----------



## ms4104

Bakka said:


> Try to meditate, stay occupied, watch movies, explore, etc. The withdrawal effects should probably be gone within a few days. Maybe read some of the sad stories opiate addicts post on here, that'll show you how easy it is to get over weed.



Don't make weed sound like it's that easy to get over. And the struggles opiate addicts go through have no bearing here I don't know wtf your even talking about bro. 

Weed is a very hard drug to quit man. very fucking hard.


----------



## TangerinO

^ Oath, got home work tonight. No weed left and no way to get some until tomorrow. 3:12 am and counting, no sleep for me.
It troubles me how reliant I am on weed these days. It is a very hard drug to quit.


----------



## projump2001

i still felt foggy after almost a month without pot.. come to find out, i think it had to do with me not getting enough sleep. you need a good 8 hours of sleep.. i was going to bet at 12:30 and waking up at 7 and that caused me to be "foggy"


----------



## euphoricc

if u smoked more thatn 5 years daily u willl have withdrawl anxiety is one u will find urself bored u will need to find new hobbies that dont involve weed alll ur friends smoke weed yadayadayada its like that in my life impossible to quit i feel weird i already take klonopin so no benzos it dosent help and benzo addiction is a whole whore lol


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Melatonin is an excellent supplement during withdrawal. I've been falling asleep very easily and having very vivid dreams. One of the effects of smoking weed is a melatonin surge, so since I quit I've been taking this before bed to ease the switchover to sobriety.

My brain works so much faster and better since I got off this shit and I am far happier - the way dope affects me is life ruining at this point.


----------



## iskalla

not easy at all, but it is entirely possible. i smoked weed for almost 10 years (15-25) and thought that i could never live my life without it. i am now over two months clean.

in my opinion, there is a key mistake that many weed addicts make in the process of quitting. they make exceptions. 

- 'oh, this party is so great and there really isnt any harm in smoking now.'
- 'i can smoke this one joint on my birthday'
- 'one toke is ok, im not even gonna get high'

but is there really no harm in making these tiny exceptions? i believe there is. the moment you have allowed yourself a little slip up, you are inclined to let it happen again. you have just punched a huge hole in the wall that is the inhibition to smoke weed. the wall between you and the weed. 

however, you dont allow these exceptions, this wall will grow a little higher each day. eventually, you will reach a point where smoking a joint is something utterly unthinkable. there will still be times you will want to smoke, this longing will seem tiny in comparison to the huge effort you put into your wall. 

i think it is important to realize that going smoking in moderation or occasionally is just not something a former weed addict has the priviledge of doing.


----------



## badfish45

Yup. It happened. Weed lost it's magic. I'm not going to get high during the week anymore, and I'll be taking another t-break here pretty soon.


----------



## TangerinO

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> Melatonin is an excellent supplement during withdrawal. I've been falling asleep very easily and having very vivid dreams. One of the effects of smoking weed is a melatonin surge, so since I quit I've been taking this before bed to ease the switchover to sobriety.
> 
> My brain works so much faster and better since I got off this shit and I am far happier - the way dope affects me is life ruining at this point.


 
Definitely not life ruining for me yet, but certainly getting in the way of some simple things I need to do to transition forwards in my life. I have heaps of trouble sleeping, been on ADHD meds for a long time (Concerta, Almost half my life in fact), always had fucked sleeping and eating patterns because of it and weed helps so much.

I might try Melatonin, I remember my doctor saying something about it when I suffered insomnia years ago. I love weed, it's done infinite good in my life and I am forever grateful, but unfortunately weed tends to make me a little too carefree when I smoke it all the time which I just love to do as it makes practically everything more interesting and enjoyable. But when I get a little too carefree I hit the psychs hard, and it only exacerbates that carefree attitude, which is good but it makes school particularly harder because week to week I'm smoking bowls and trying to analyse my conciousness instead of focusing on my school work. 

I smoke a lot everyday, usually slightly more than I budget. I need a break. 
I would never want to quit for good, I just need to get control over my smoking again because right now my smoking is starting to control me and I don't like that shit. In order to get control I will need to quit for a bit though.

I can't believe I have just typed this all out, and am about to hit enter, I haven't wanted to admit this even to myself just because it means I have to follow through with it. Wow.


----------



## crOOk

Hmm I've been needing a break. I just quit a daily (usually low single dose) amphetamine and mdpv habit, a 3 month daily opiate habit and I'm feeling insanely tired. 

The pot needs to go I think, it steels my energy, but sleeping will be a problem. I can get through the first days no problem, even feeling fantastic mentally. After a while though I start reaching for olanzapine. That shit used to knock my out cold, but when I had no pot or less than usual, a whole pill won't even allow me to sleep through lol. Doesn't even make me tired on the following day. Melatonin sounds like a non recreational alternative, I've tried that a few years back and remember it worked relatively well. Keeping my hands far off benzos and the like.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I'm at 2 weeks now and have been getting mad cravings to smoke. That carefree attitude is making me fail in this world in terms of getting a sick career, and also getting girls. There is nothing inherently wrong with it apart from how it certainly makes me dumber, the drug doesn't fit well with modern day society where you have to put up a fight in order to succeed. Psychs don't have this burnout effect on me though, and I find that weed keeps me away from using psychedelics because all I want to do is be stoned all day, and I also don't want to be tripping out when I am experiencing horrible weed-induced side effects. So now that I'm off weed I'm going to trip out a little more often.

And whenever I want to get high (like right now) I remind myself that I threw my pipe away 2 weeks ago and 3 grams in the snow. And I remember I did that because I had completely lost control of my use of the substance and it was destroying my mind. Once I have a career going and no more unlimited free time, I would be able to get away with smoking a bit but I honestly don't see the point when there are psychedelics to be done that I have no addictive tendencies with, and this stuff has totally fucked me in the past. Why bother.


----------



## villian

I haven't smoked in 4 days now, the days aren't a problem but I'm sleeping 90 minutes every night tops. I've probably gotten 4 hours of sleep in the past 3 nights combined. Even though I'm barely sleeping at all I'm not really exhausted during the day and I've managed to maintain at school so far. Lying in bed at night tossing and turning with no hope of getting sleep is extremely frustrating though...

EDIT: I got about 6 hours last night (night #4), I feel much much better!


----------



## Folley

Do you guys think that if I cut back my smoking to only at night, my tolerance would still go down? Probably just at a way, way slower rate, huh?


from like a gram+ of dank a day, to like .3 at night


----------



## Rio Fantastic

Folley said:


> Do you guys think that if I cut back my smoking to only at night, my tolerance would still go down? Probably just at a way, way slower rate, huh?
> 
> 
> from like a gram+ of dank a day, to like .3 at night


 
I highly doubt it. I'd imagine the drop in tolerance would be minimal and happen maybe during the first couple of days then you would adjust again. The best way to lower your tolerance really is to just man up and totally stop - even if only for a few days, you'll notice a big difference when you smoke again.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Folley at the level of pot your smoking id say cutting back will lower your tolerance but only to a certain degree. When we talk about tolerance level we need to understand the tolerance scale for THC is bigger than you might think. Someone smoking over a gram of nug a day  who suddenly cuts back to only .3 gram will drop their tolerance down a level that you personally will be able to notice, but your still gonna be gosh darn tolerant of the green.

If your wanting to do this just as a break for awhile be sure that even after the break your watchful of your intake cause that tolerance will shoot right back up again!


----------



## Folley

Yeah it would definitely be better than continuing this rate of consumption lol, but I guess the best plan would be to cut back on all smoking for a good long time and when I start smoking again, to smoke just once a day. 


The real problem I have with stopping weed is that I have to stop all other drugs too, I cant take anything and have it work for shit without smoking


----------



## nekointheclouds

Well some maintenance breaks can help keep your tolerance at what ever level you see fit. I recently needed a break after sythetics drove mine through the roof, but I like you easily smoke i gram + a day of quility, and after much more. I can kill crazy amounts of weed if i don't watch myself. But with out it I struggle to eat and become plagued with nervous energy. So I go for periods of time smoking only a few tokes in the morning and two bowls in the evening. It helps alot!


----------



## Folley

Yeah if I dont stop myself Ill smoke through the whole bag 

but lately Ive just been buying small amounts and smoking most of it one night, then a little bit the next day, I gather up a bowl or two the next day, and after that I usually buy more, but I try and go without smoking at that point.

Well today I went like 13 hours or so without smoking, so I guess well see tomorrow. You think its good to take a few hits in the morning though? Ive found it usually makes me want to get high later, but a hit or two just to wake your brain up isnt a bad idea instead of just going cold turkey until night


----------



## nekointheclouds

well thats kinda up to you. If i didnt get kinda nauseated most every morning i would prolly skip the tokes in the morning. Sometimes i feel up to it and will go without, but i find in times of breaks my issues with appetite and nausea in the morning seem to increase making it necessary for me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I wake up with nausea too neko!  

I have noticed that people who go for a break from cannabis are normally...

1) those who legitimately feel they want a break from cannabis

or

2) those who are kind of being "forced" to quit or take a break due to legal problems.  

For the first group of folks (as when one has legal problems it is best to abstain from all drugs) - are you vaporizing?  I have heard many theories which link smoking cannabis to many negative side effects to cannabis use that seem to never happen to me, especially since I've switched primarily to vaporizing cannabinoids such as earwax - and maybe smoking hash but not so much smoking cannabis.


----------



## FnX

Captain.Heroin said:


> I wake up with nausea too neko!
> 
> I have noticed that people who go for a break from cannabis are normally...
> 
> 1) those who legitimately feel they want a break from cannabis
> 
> or
> 
> 2) those who are kind of being "forced" to quit or take a break due to legal problems.
> 
> For the first group of folks (as when one has legal problems it is best to abstain from all drugs) - are you vaporizing?  I have heard many theories which link smoking cannabis to many negative side effects to cannabis use that seem to never happen to me, especially since I've switched primarily to vaporizing cannabinoids such as earwax - and maybe smoking hash but not so much smoking cannabis.



Vaporizing has made me experience more negative symptoms actually, but that's just because of increased efficiency. I get more cannabinoids from the same amount of material, less is destroyed and with vaporizers it's much easier to work on *breathing techniques*. It's a pet peeve of mine to see people use cannabis with improper intake techniques, exhaling huge amounts of active compounds. It's like making a huge ass coke line, snorting 1/3 of it and then sneezing so that the rest is blown in the air. Afterwards you brag how huge your coke line was, ignoring the fact that most of it is actually scattered all around bathroom floor... 

I'd argue that if you're using a vaporizer and there's visible vapor coming out when you exhale, you're doing it wrong. Uh, I guess I got a bit carried away sorry.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

FnX said:


> Vaporizing has made me experience more negative symptoms actually, but that's just because of increased efficiency. I get more cannabinoids from the same amount of material, less is destroyed and with vaporizers it's much easier to work on *breathing techniques*. It's a pet peeve of mine to see people use cannabis with improper intake techniques, exhaling huge amounts of active compounds. It's like making a huge ass coke line, snorting 1/3 of it and then sneezing so that the rest is blown in the air. Afterwards you brag how huge your coke line was, ignoring the fact that most of it is actually scattered all around bathroom floor...
> 
> I'd argue that if you're using a vaporizer and there's visible vapor coming out when you exhale, you're doing it wrong. Uh, I guess I got a bit carried away sorry.



Well you have to keep in mind while your statement may be true for vaporizing cannabis (especially with your lovely volcano or whatnot), when I use earwax to a skillet, I'm always exhaling something visible.  No matter how long I hold it in.


----------



## FnX

Captain.Heroin said:


> Well you have to keep in mind while your statement may be true for vaporizing cannabis (especially with your lovely volcano or whatnot), when I use earwax to a skillet, I'm always exhaling something visible.  No matter how long I hold it in.



I think that means you're taking too big hits, if you take many small hits totaling to the same amount as one big hit material-wise, more of it ends in your body. You're right though that it's different when vaporizing, if you're smoking the stuff then there's other stuff too along with the cannabinoids that you might not want in your body at all plus the fact that combustion can destroy some cannabinoids. As far as breathing techniques go, I'm not sure if holding one's breath is that beneficial anyway. Absorption-wise I believe it's better to just breathe in super slow and exhale super slow with little to no pausing. Try doing one full breath (in and out) over the course of 30 seconds for example.


----------



## Folley

^^ When I was smoking wax (just with a lighter on top of weed in my pipe) I would almost always blow a out a cloud of smoke. Mind you my flame never touched the wax, it would be a few CM above it.

The first hit would sometimes be vapor though, if I took a small hit and held the lighter quite a ways above it. It would melt and all that, but not combust. When I breathed out it would be nothing, but I could still feel the high.

Anyways when I just took a normal hit I would get a lot more smoke and I would get _much_ higher.


and actually, if your breathing in smoke, but breathing out nothing, thats quite bad for you... it means all the tar and other non-THC type chemicals are staying in your lungs


----------



## FnX

It's a fact though that a huge portion of THC is lost even among vaporizing users because of improper breathing techniques. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16637053 <- 35% of inhaled THC on average according to that study, not sure how exactly it was measured since I don't have the access to the full study. I am 100% sure I exhale much less than that and I'm 100% sure some people exhale over 50% because of super poor breathing techniques. My lungs are also much, much healthier than any of my friends and I usually use cannabis daily, so I'm not causing any extra harm to myself either, but then again I rarely heat mine to combustion. Taking drugs through lungs isn't fire and forget like eating them would be and there's a world of difference between for example breathing shallow and breathing deep. Examining the air you exhale visually is usually a good indicator of what's going on.

Oh, and this is going to be the second night of my break from cannabis, wish me luck with sleep and empty the sweat buckets hehe. I was hoping I could last maybe three months or so, but it's a longshot.


----------



## iskalla

im at 90 days without weed today, or at least i would be if i didnt smoke last week. a friend was in town and i allowed myself to smoke for a day. it wasnt that fun and luckily i have not smoked since. i do notice however, that i am now more inclined to slip up. so i imposed another 90 days of no weed on myself. again, i have to say that both my physical and mental health have improved a lot and that i do not need it as much as i thought i did. its just hard to realize that when it has become such a habit. you think a lot of activities arent fun without weed, when in fact that is not the case. i even enjoy many typical stoner acitvities (xbox, movies, social gatherings) more when im sober.


----------



## FnX

iskalla said:


> im at 90 days without weed today, or at least i would be if i didnt smoke last week. a friend was in town and i allowed myself to smoke for a day. it wasnt that fun and luckily i have not smoked since. i do notice however, that i am now more inclined to slip up. so i imposed another 90 days of no weed on myself. again, i have to say that both my physical and mental health have improved a lot and that i do not need it as much as i thought i did. its just hard to realize that when it has become such a habit. you think a lot of activities arent fun without weed, when in fact that is not the case. i even enjoy many typical stoner acitvities (xbox, movies, social gatherings) more when im sober.



Did you smoke daily/a lot and experience problems with short-term memory? If so, how long did you have to abstain to start feeling normal again? I feel like my memory is even worse now that I haven't been using in a few days but that could also be due to the fact that my mind is getting a little bit clearer and I actually notice the deficits much better. Didn't take long though to start feeling better in other areas (although still worse than two weeks ago before the break) but that's probably thanks to me tapering my use to once a day just before sleep and then starting the break.


----------



## weekend addiction

My mind seemed to be foggy as hell after 15 days without the ganja recently. I started back to moderate daily use and feel much clearer headed. Some might say I didn't take a long enough break... I think that cannabis helps me focus and improves my mood. Its hard to think clearly when your depressed which I was until I started smoking again. But I got a break coming my way soon anyway...


----------



## Jibult

weekend addiction said:


> My mind seemed to be foggy as hell after 15 days without the ganja recently. I started back to moderate daily use and feel much clearer headed. Some might say I didn't take a long enough break... I think that cannabis helps me focus and improves my mood. Its hard to think clearly when your depressed which I was until I started smoking again. But I got a break coming my way soon anyway...



I'm a month and 3 weeks strong, and pretty much bi-polar these days. A little bit of good news and I'm riding a giddy, sociable natural high, but a monotonous day or negative moment is like the end of zee world.

Right now I'm all giddy and sociable because I have an interview in the morning, but let that get fucked up and I'll probably be pissed for a few days.


----------



## Jibult

So, uh.... does anybody else that's quit ever have dreams revolving around drugs? The past couple nights I keep having variations of the same dream where I'm on vacation in a hotel with a group of friends, end up taking a few tabs of acid or mescaline, and towards the end of my night in the dream I wander into a room I think is mine, find a ziplock bag full of the E-pills I first ever tried (and the best I've ever had in my life) and about half an ounce of strange looking but top notch bud. Naturally, I snatch up everything and dip out of the vacation and end up back home with all my drugs in hand and start selling the shit out of the rolls while I smoke my ill-gotten gains, and along the way my best friend just keeps handing me acid tabs/blotter like nobody's business for no reason at all.

Suffice to say, when I wake up I'm always expecting to be intoxicated with a ton of cash at my disposal only to find that I'm still broke, sober, and looking for legal employment. This shit is getting old... my dreams are better than real life, but fuck are they fun.


----------



## FnX

Jibult said:


> So, uh.... does anybody else that's quit ever have dreams revolving around drugs? The past couple nights I keep having variations of the same dream where I'm on vacation in a hotel with a group of friends, end up taking a few tabs of acid or mescaline, and towards the end of my night in the dream I wander into a room I think is mine, find a ziplock bag full of the E-pills I first ever tried (and the best I've ever had in my life) and about half an ounce of strange looking but top notch bud. Naturally, I snatch up everything and dip out of the vacation and end up back home with all my drugs in hand and start selling the shit out of the rolls while I smoke my ill-gotten gains, and along the way my best friend just keeps handing me acid tabs/blotter like nobody's business for no reason at all.
> 
> Suffice to say, when I wake up I'm always expecting to be intoxicated with a ton of cash at my disposal only to find that I'm still broke, sober, and looking for legal employment. This shit is getting old... my dreams are better than real life, but fuck are they fun.



Haha yes, my break has barely lasted a week and I've already had this dream where someone for some reason accidently, instead of mailing me a drug test kit, mailed me a drug TEST kit. It had multiple doses of MDMA, MDA, Mescaline, GHB, LSD, various amphetamines... you name it. I was so excited I woke up almost immediately upon discovering this package


----------



## Jibult

That's good to know... I thought it was kind of weird that this kind of shit was permeating into my dreams.


----------



## FnX

Jibult said:


> That's good to know... I thought it was kind of weird that this kind of shit was permeating into my dreams.



There's nothing weird about it really, intense drug themed dreams are pretty common for people abstaining from drugs. One friend of mine who quit all drugs had these dreams where he would accidently take drugs and then go all "noooooo!" once he realized what he did. Hell, last night a good friend of mine who's abstaining from meat told me he had this dream where he was all tied up and forced to eat meat, despite not wanting to do that at all cost. All kinds of weird stuff rises from subconsciousness during dreams.


----------



## WalterODim

Hello all!

Im 25, and have smoked approx. an 1/8 of high class stuff daily for the better part of 5 years.  
One week in and the temptations are already getting smaller.   Never been much of a drinker, so i haven't replaced my habit with any other type of drugs.  
Things I have noticed ---

Dreams are VERY vivd.  
Exercise helps wear me down at nights after work
Weekends are tougher than weekdays (more free time to myself)
Little to no interest in video games (sucks because ME3 is out)
I read a great deal more now...i guess its the stimulation of the brain that helps

Im taking a break for a DT that i will have to pass to get a new job.
I don't know when the spot will be opening up actually, but am refraining from MJ until after ive taken it, could be another month, could be 4 months.
Hardest part for me has been the knowledge that ill have 2 weeks notice before they need the urine sample, and with my metabolism being scary high, i know i can clean up in that 2 week period (approx).  
I certainly am enjoying watching my bank account get larger, and catching up on things that ive neglected in my high bouts.

Sorry for the long first post, but now i feel as if we have been properly introduced


----------



## Jibult

WalterODim said:


> Im 25, and have smoked approx. an 1/8 of high class stuff daily for the better part of 5 years.
> One week in and the temptations are already getting smaller.




Damn, dude, that's a heavy habit you're dropping. 

Welcome to BL, brutha, for me all the weed talk around here keeps my urge to smoke and get fucked up at bay. I hope it does the same for you.


----------



## powdakilla

Congratulations on a week!  That is really the hardest part, now don't get complacent, That is what fucked me over so many times.  At the end of the day, a week sober is nothing, so don't reward yourself with a hit yet because of how well you've done (that is how my brain worked at least).   You know what got me off the pot?  Having to pass a drug test to land a 100 K a year job, that I only work 2 weeks out of the month to do.  Passing that test is such a tangible goal, when shit gets rough just keep that in your head, and keep coming to this thread.  It was a huge help for me anyway, to know there were other people struggling, and that I wasn't alone in it.  
      I passed my test, it must have been six months now, and I have smoked a few times since then, and you know what, given enough time off, you might just find that getting stoned isn't all that you remember it to be (especially after being a chronic), you will be to fucked up to function after a month off, I couldn't go outside for a bag of chips even, or socialize the same way with friends, and most of all, I couldn't ski or ride my bike stoned like I used to, and that was a real turn off for me.  Good luck!


----------



## jecra

powdakilla said:


> Congratulations on a week!  That is really the hardest part, now don't get complacent, That is what fucked me over so many times.  At the end of the day, a week sober is nothing, so don't reward yourself with a hit yet because of how well you've done (that is how my brain worked at least).   You know what got me off the pot?  Having to pass a drug test to land a 100 K a year job, that I only work 2 weeks out of the month to do.  Passing that test is such a tangible goal, when shit gets rough just keep that in your head, and keep coming to this thread.  It was a huge help for me anyway, to know there were other people struggling, and that I wasn't alone in it.
> I passed my test, it must have been six months now, and I have smoked a few times since then, and you know what, given enough time off, you might just find that getting stoned isn't all that you remember it to be (especially after being a chronic), you will be to fucked up to function after a month off, I couldn't go outside for a bag of chips even, or socialize the same way with friends, and most of all, I couldn't ski or ride my bike stoned like I used to, and that was a real turn off for me.  Good luck!



Interesting thing about riding the bike and skiing. Was it because you smoked too much or was your tolerance really that low? I'm quitting for a few weeks atm so I can pass a drug test so I was just wondering. This is quite an interesting thread to me.


----------



## Jibult

I'm betting it's a tolerance thing. That low tolerance will catch your ass completely off-guard when you finally do go back to smoking. Your mind wants to pick right back up where you left off, with top-notch bud at large quantities, but in a lot of cases your body/mind just won't be able to function high the way it did back when you were a 24/7 smoker.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I haven't smoked in 8 months tomorrow. Due to legal reasons, I have to stay quit for another 6 months. I still miss being able to smoke but the more engaged in life, the less I miss it. There have just been times recently where I'm glad I wasn't stoned because I need to give a shit and for me, smoking took my motivation away. I was smoking all day everyday though and I know thats not everyone's experience but for me, I'm thinking this long break has been a good thing. I just see people smoke constantly now and that can't function without it-I mean people that don't NEED it, there are definitely people who need it for medical reasons but when I say smoke constantly for no reason, I was referring to the type of smoker I was. The dreamer that only thought that shit would happen but would never make shit happen. The guy who didn't see the point in anything besides smoking more. I used it as an emotional blanket and my life deteriorated. I still miss it but when I return, I will make it a weekend thing at most often and even then, as someone else mentioned in this thread, who knows if I will enjoy it like I remember?

I do smoke synths in the evening but I'm started to question my use of those because its been seeming like I only use them out of habit, not because I'm getting any sort of enjoyment out of them. Then again, I never smoke them while travelling-only when I'm home which is rare since I live in bumfuck currently.

I've found I miss getting high the most when I have nothing to or when I'm bored around friends that smoke a lot or continue that lifestyle.


----------



## powdakilla

When my tolerance got so low, and I would even have a few hits of good shit (I live in B.C, nuff said), I would find myself at the top of some gnarly bike trail, and be way to stoned to focus on what I was doing.  Same thing with skiing, trying to asses snow, evaluate terrain, and remember a line gets a lot harder, when all of a sudden you are to high to remember to set your boots from walk to ski mode!  And even physically, I found I couldn't climb as well, got drained of energy really fast compared to being a chronic, and my sense of balance and propreoception got really crappy.  I decided not to die or get seriously hurt in the mountains just because I had this really old nostalgia for being stoned out there.
      That being said, there is something about being stoned in the snow, that is just so amazing, it is the biggest challenge I face in regards to staying off the pot...   Sounds bad, but I have replaced my desire to get stoned at the top of a peak, with having a beer.  Everyone else smokes one, and I sip my brew, and enjoy the smell!


----------



## marie420

My parents are coming home at this weekend and i don't have an option... thus thought of taking a break for a while.


----------



## eljapoppo56

*If you want a summary of my post, only read the bold*
Ive read through about 4 pages of this thread and didnt see anyrhing about this so i appologize if this has already been asked.

Ive been smoking all day everyday for 4 years (really good weed too) with literally no break. After smoking heavily for about 2 1/2 years, the euphoria and smiley giggliness from ganj went away. After that 2 1/2 year mark, the highs were just kin dof a stupor with some mild relaxation. No matter how much weed i smoke, that "good" high never comes back.

*Now my questions:
1. Has anyone else noticed the "euphoria" and just overall awesomeness from weed go away after heavy use (like 2 years+ everyday)? 
2. If you answered yes to the first question, has anyone gained back those "good" highs after quitting for  a very long time?*

I think the euphoria that i got had something to do with finding a new lifestyle, friends, culture, etc. When i started smoking i was in freshman year of high school trying to find my identity and the drug culture seemed cool. Now ive found myself more and the drug culture isnt as appealing anymore. This certainly cant be the only reason for those good highs going away though. Sorry for rambling and thanks guys  i really enjoy this forum


----------



## powdakilla

Yes and yes.  Tolerance is a bitch. It makes me laugh when people brag about how much they smoke in a day, because after a point you are just smokiing to feel normal.  And it comes back, but I always found if you have built up that tolerance once, it never takes as long to come back, and often after a long break, that euphoria just isn't the same.  Especially if part of it was situational like you said, you might never recapture that initial magic, and that original buzz you are seeking.  But you will get plenty fucked up if you take a month or even a few weeks off...


----------



## Jibult

powdakilla said:


> after a point you are just smokiing to feel normal.  And it comes back, but I always found if you have built up that tolerance once, it never takes as long to come back, and often after a long break, that euphoria just isn't the same.  [...] But you will get plenty fucked up if you take a month or even a few weeks off...




My experience is the same. I'm happy to say that I just scored a decent job considering my criminal record and lack of recent work history, so my break will be ending here in a couple weeks. I can *NOT* wait for that first mother fucking paycheck, man. %)


----------



## Opanaking

After a 9 month break I've been smoking about everyday for the past year. It was fun the first few months but has recently lost it's pazas. So rather then quit all at once I only smoke in the evenings and never more then a couple hits at a time. Hopefully when I take a break it brings more of the fun back. I might just keep smoking it at night to help sleep however, that's a good enough break for me. 

Thought I would ad that when I came back to smoking it was completely new again. Taking a breaks worth it.


----------



## powdakilla

Just my .02 cents here, but smoking just a bit of weed everyday, because it helps you to sleep is pretty much the worst (Obviously just in my opinion) reason to smoke pot.  It is the sure sign of an addiction, I was like that for a long time.  You should ask yourself if you really want to be dependent on something for the rest of your life, to fulfill one of the most basic biological functions we have.  It is kind of like someone who can't quit smoking cigarettes because it helps them to take a shit in the morning (I was like that for a long time too).
     After I would take a long break, then get stoned at night, I would always wake up feeling like shit, and think 'gosh, did I really just get that used to waking up feeling that burnt out every morning'?  Apparently I did.  For the first while after quitting, I would wake up, feeling so good, I thought there was something wrong with me, it took me a while to realize that I just felt really good and alert, and wasn't used to it...


----------



## Opanaking

It's not a bad reason at all. I have trouble sleeping and used to take benzodiazapines to help sleep. 

If i'm just smoking weed i'm going to wake up feeling great in the morning. If i'm taking opiates then i'm not going to wake up feeling good in the morning. Weed never made me feel shitty the next day. It's just something that doesn't have a huge effect on me. Although I know it does have some, albeit very minimal. 

If it was making me feel like shit why would I do it? After a certain point it is nice to take a break because i'm not even getting high anymore. It's not worth doing once the effects are gone and that's why i'm going to take a break. The last benefit that seems to be left is increased appetite and a better sleep, so that's probably why I bring it up.


----------



## powdakilla

Well it's definitely better than taking benzos to get to sleep for sure.  And I really don't want to insult or offend anyone, trying to choose my words really carefully.  But imagine not having to take any drug to get to sleep, I couldn't even conceive of it for fifteen years.  And it was really tough, but I got there eventually, and it was great.  And I sleep really well, things like meditation, yoga, exercise, and being mentally exhausted from doing challenging things really work if you give them a chance.  But more than sleeping well, is I wake up feeling more awesome than I ever did when I needed even just a taste of a pipe to fall asleep.   It's the same with appetite. Obviously if you have a medical condition it's different, if you're going to be on some kind of drug to fall asleep or eat then it may as well be marijuana.  But for healthy people, these two things are functions we are biologically programmed to do from day one.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

When I haven't burned in 2 weeks or so I will get completely fucked off 1 hit and have an epic adventure. However, when I smoke it all day I don't even feel high anymore. I end up chasing the high that my brain is no longer capable of creating due to tolerance, and giving drug dealers money. Not to mention the rediculous terrible side effects... smoking all day is really fucking dumb. 

Lately I've been staying sober for long periods, then buying an eighth or quarter and smoking it compulsively for a few days. This is mostly due to lack of availability and money, and once I'm sober for a day or 2 I become aware of how bad the shit is for me so I keep it up. Initially I just fiend for more though. It is definately time to drop it completely - fuck though, those low tolerance highs are just incredible. I always end up fiending, fuck, I am really hating my relationship with this drug. It absolutely makes me retarded in ways.


----------



## powdakilla

Hey Rave,  It was last September or maybe August in this same thread, you had this all figured out even back then.  The impact it was having in your life, how much you wanted to quit etc.  And you know, reading those posts, when I was first trying to quit to score the job I have now, really made a huge difference for me.  So man, just think, your words and opinions, were strong enough, and well articulated enough, to get someone else off the pot.  Just imagine if you can take them to heart as strongly as I did. You can accomplish anything you want dude!  
        I have read some of your other posts in the dark side as well, and I was just like that, feeling lonely, and socially isolated, all that jazz (if you had read some of my posts in the dark side from a few years ago, you would know just how far I have come since then).  I still have issues, and confidence problems, but I scored the job I was after, was just in a place with 250 guys and maybe 10 women, one of whom was really hot.  In front of all these guys I picked her up, we had a brief but meaningful fling,  I have reconnected with a bunch of my old friends, and have started online dating, and actually charming the hell out of some of these women.  And this is from a guy who was in the emergency room two years ago after a suicide attempt, spent a year out of work for depression, and had basically given up hope of ever not being a lonely and maladapted stoner.  But I beat it, and so can you!   Just keep fighting it man, you are on the right track.  I honestly think about you outside of time spent on these message boards (no homo, and hope that you are sticking with your plan, and having the success you (and all of us) deserve in this life...Thanks for the inspiration dude....


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Thanks a lot man, sounds like you are doing swell. My opinion on the weed vacillates - sometimes I convince myself that it's good for me, but that is just addiction. The truth I have realized is that it's shit, and so far in 2012 I have only been high roughly half the time which is a huge improvement. I've been off it for a bit and there haven't even been withdrawal symptoms. And when I've been off it life has been good. 

Your post is very inspiring though, I REALLY need to stop. Today is a new day right, I really desperately need to keep off it or I'm going to waste my 20's away. I think this weed exacerbates this social isolation and loneliness I am experiencing, I've been socializing with girls really well lately so I just have to be patient. I think smoking weed inflates my ego, but at the same time, turns me into a pussy. It's absurd, but it is part of my journey to experience and overcome this kind of suffering. The shit makes me fucking retarded.

My addiction is completely insane and I've realized this but it is still taking some time to quit. I've had to revisit the situation a few times but I know that I need to drop this shit and never smoke it again.

Man - HOW THE FUCK AM I STILL SMOKING THIS FUCKING TRASH? It's the most depressing thing, it's the worst thing that ever happened to me. But today is a new day, I just went through the first few days that really fucking sucked, and I am finally able to experience happiness once again. The stuff is the devil in my life.


----------



## powdakilla

That's a great quote Rave.  Today is a new day...I like it, and it's always today too.  It's never tomorrow, and yesterday only exists in our memories.  From reading enough of your other posts though, I don't think you've wasted your twenties at all.  You've had different experiences then some other people might have had in their twenties, and maybe not the ones you wanted too,  but at least now you know what you don't want, and hopefully when you get the things you do, you'll enjoy them that much more.


----------



## iskalla

FnX said:


> Did you smoke daily/a lot and experience problems with short-term memory? If so, how long did you have to abstain to start feeling normal again? I feel like my memory is even worse now that I haven't been using in a few days but that could also be due to the fact that my mind is getting a little bit clearer and I actually notice the deficits much better. Didn't take long though to start feeling better in other areas (although still worse than two weeks ago before the break) but that's probably thanks to me tapering my use to once a day just before sleep and then starting the break.



i smoked about 2-3 joints a day. i definitely had problems with short-term memory, especially when smoking heavily. the first positive effects of not smoking were felt almost immediatly. it took just a few days to pull me out of the haze and my cognitive function and memory improved. im clean for over 3 months now and i believe things are still getting better. i definitely noticed an improvement in my social anxiety, especially in the last month. quitting wee isnt all good though, i no longer have a scapegoat to blame everything on. when im lazy, its me that lazy and when im slow in the head, then that also just because im slow in the head, and not because of weed. sobriety has been...sobering.

all in all i feel a lot better without the stuff, mentally and physcially. the thought of not smoking again once seemed impossible, but i really dont need weed as much as i thought.


----------



## shimazu

I plan on stopping after this coming weekend for two weeks. Need to clean my body out of everything Ive been doin (weed, opiates, benzos) and am going to see how it feels. I dont plan on stopping toking forever but the opis and benzos arent doing me any good except draining all my energy. Also I need to start saving money, just in case I ever need it for any emergency. I dont like living paycheck to paycheck, even though my wage isnt that bad. After that break Im just gonna get a half onion of tree every two weeks. Half = 14g, I get paid every two weeks (14days) so thats a G of pot a day, which I can definitely work with. And ill finally be saving some money in the bank


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

edit - yoga yoga yoga guys. Seriously I'd never have a chance without it, the practice kills my cravings for weed. Physical exercise does not it's gotta be meditation style yoga. It's the closest replacement to what I get out of weed in my life.


----------



## ErgicMergic

I've quit for two full weeks now to rule out cannabis as a cause of inattentive ADD, to save money, to heal my lungs, and to have clean piss in case I want to go to a PM clinic.

I have to say, other than being bored as hell, and being in a significantly higher amount pain, I feel GREAT. I feel like I'm actually living again, not merely existing. Cannabis seriously can dissociate you from the world if you smoke every day. Some people like that, but I want to be a part of this world, not watch it go by me. 

I plan on keeping this up for at least another two weeks. I'm breathing so much better now, btw. Cannabis really fucks your lungs up if you don't vape, I used pipes/bongs. I'm spitting out so much mucous, lol

I wanted to smoke sooo bad at a party this weekend, especially when most of the people left and we sat down to watch a movie, but I said, "fuck it! 13 days so far, might as well keep it up!"


----------



## Immolated

Started my break today. I can smoke 5 or so bong bowls to the dome and not even be high enough to make me tired enough to sleep. Having a tolerance this high is just wasting my money and I hardly feel different at all when I smoke. This time I won't 
make the mistake of going on an ice binge while on a tolerance break only to buy a sack when I'm crashing after a few days and need to ease the crash as well as get myself to eat and sleep.


----------



## projump2001

I started up again last week. =(


----------



## x2theC

Smoked daily for the last year and a half, and have been spending a significant amount of my income from a part time job (i'm a student) on weed. It's day 2 of my break. Reasons for quitting include anxiety and depression , money, and also how i'd turned from being a social stoner to isolating myself and not wanting to share my weed like i used to not care about. My cannabis use has also been affecting my studies too, missing classes to get high instead. I already feel a lot clearer headed and motivated. My plan is to keep myself occupied the majority of time as  i know that boredom is the main trigger for myself. I feel it's also going to allow me to rebuild my social skills and confidence that i've lost through use. Most likely smoke over summer, but keep use to weekends. Also moved back to my dads recently, where it's going to be very hard to smoke as he's always around, where as at my mums she was never in so i would just wake up and spark up in bed without a care. Wish me luck.


----------



## OGKooosh

*Transitioning from a heavy smoker to casual smoker*

The title pretty much says it all. Basically i'd like to get more out of my weed and smoke less, but moderation is a more difficult task than abstinence. Is there anyone who has that made this transition that could offer advice? To give you a frame of reference i'd like to cut back smoking only a couple times a week or something. One of the issues i'm having right now is that i cant eat unless i'm stoned so i find it that much more difficult to not smoke gratuitous amounts of weed.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Just gradually cut back and smoke less.  Try smoking only on weekends instead of daily.  I've read about people who can't eat unless they're high and you're going to have to force yourself to eat.  This has never happened to me but I have a friend who is like this.


----------



## Chesh

what's the longest you've gone without blazing? i find after a few days the sober appetite comes back but i've only had a couple of smoke weed erryday periods.


----------



## OGKooosh

the problem is im not very functional without weed. i have a plan that by tapering the dose in edibles i can ween myself off of daily use(by taking barely threshold doses). unless someone offers up a better solution in this thread.


----------



## p0ly

I stopped smoking weed and after 4 weeks i realised how much weed affects people.  i wasn't constantly bored and craving weed anymore, i felt great without it.  

wish more people would take 4-5 weeks off.


----------



## OGKooosh

Chesh said:


> what's the longest you've gone without blazing? i find after a few days the sober appetite comes back but i've only had a couple of smoke weed erryday periods.



in the past 2 years the longest i've gone is about 3 days when my mom grabbed all my weed when i was back on break -__- lol. prior to these two years i was able to smoke some days and not other days without a problem


----------



## OGKooosh

p0ly said:


> I stopped smoking weed and after 4 weeks i realised how much weed affects people.  i wasn't constantly bored and craving weed anymore, i felt great without it.
> 
> wish more people would take 4-5 weeks off.



have you gone back to weed since? i definitely realize how apathetic it makes me which is partially why i made this thread. however when i first started smoking weed it had no such effect because i wasnt using it in such excess.


----------



## Foreigner

If you can I would transition to social smoking only. Even if you end up visiting a friend just because you want to get high, at least you'll be getting out of the house and interacting with another human being. 

If your bodily functions aren't stable without smoking then that's a sign you need to take a break. Your body uses its own cannabinoid-like substances to regulate appetite and all the weed you're smoking has probably caused some down-regulation of the appetite receptors (see: the vagus nerve). Tapering is probably a good idea. If you can stop completely for a month you will return to normal. Weed doesn't usually seem to cause any permanent damage.


----------



## OGKooosh

@foreigner i already make my rounds smoking with different people on a daily basis, and multiple sessions with different groups at different times during the day. which is why i think going cold turkey for a month would be so difficult for me... because social smoking is the majority of my social interaction. going through withdrawal AND being essentially friendless i think would push me towards social smoking. its a vicious cycle haha, possibly when im home from college for the summer i could make the cold turkey thing work. but i guess im just not that committed at this point

@illuminatus i have a hand full of relatively well connected friends so paying for it isnt an issue, and a budget would probably just lead me to bugging my boys for smoke ups haha. also if i was good with budgets i imagine i'd be a little better at the moderation thing.


----------



## Hoes call me santa

^I don't know about the OP, but sometimes when you always have ounces of weed around it doesn't work that way haha.

I'd suggest you start cutting back by not smoking during the day for the first week or so. Have your first smoke after 6 PM for example. You will smoke once or twice a day instead of all day long that way and then you can even cut back to one day out of two, and etc.

I totally feel you about the appetite. I have difficulties eating as well when I take a break, but I just force myself to eat since I know my body needs it and it usually makes me feel better. My food consumption goes down a bit compared to normal days when i'm on a break though. Try to eat healthy things that give you energy instead of fat and greasy foods as well. I found that exercise (jogging or any sport) helped a lot to keep my mind busy, as well as helping my lungs too.


----------



## Psylex

Same here brah... in one month i managed to cut back from smoking all day long to smoking one day out of two and i'm planning on getting rid of my weed addiction one day (not having the urge to smoke anymore). My main motivation for tapering off is the withdrawals i get from weed (let's face it, the thc level is massive these days) : personally when i'm dead sober i get an all day long left sided chest pain showing the "physical" anxiety of this sudden thc break :/ Well, i guess i'm "lucky" only having slight anxiety and mild depression as a side effect from daily ganja instead of schizophrenia for the unluckiest ones. Another motivation for this extremely annoying cleansing would be because of the massive tolerance you get after a while (sometimes a joint seems more like a cigarette than what it first was like during the "honey moon").

Good luck to all the folks out there attempting to get more of their freedom back   Even though i love utopian chemistry, some hardcore junkies really disgust me sometimes 

Ps: What is the shortest cold turkey time in order to feel 100% "normal" again when sober? (Like p0ly said)


----------



## superelephant

Is anyone else paranoid of quitting/cutting back because they feel it would be detrimental to their comprehensive antioxidant regimen? 8(


----------



## GOTCOOKIES?

My partner and I used to smoke heaps, until weed became dry, now the cravings have gone


----------



## OGKooosh

Psylex said:


> Same here brah... in one month i managed to cut back from smoking all day long to smoking one day out of two and i'm planning on getting rid of my weed addiction one day (not having the urge to smoke anymore). My main motivation for tapering off is the withdrawals i get from weed (let's face it, the thc level is massive these days) : personally when i'm dead sober i get an all day long left sided chest pain showing the "physical" anxiety of this sudden thc break :/ Well, i guess i'm "lucky" only having slight anxiety and mild depression as a side effect from daily ganja instead of schizophrenia for the unluckiest ones. Another motivation for this extremely annoying cleansing would be because of the massive tolerance you get after a while (sometimes a joint seems more like a cigarette than what it first was like during the "honey moon").
> 
> Good luck to all the folks out there attempting to get more of their freedom back   Even though i love utopian chemistry, some hardcore junkies really disgust me sometimes
> 
> Ps: What is the shortest cold turkey time in order to feel 100% "normal" again when sober? (Like p0ly said)



props dude, let me ask you this do you chill less with people who burn from sun up to sun down now that you've cut back. i always imagined i wouldnt mind being around smokers but when im first trying to cut back i'd have to go hermit for awhile.


----------



## wickywacky

Here I am again. I haven't posted in this thread for a long time. The last time I was here it was mostly because I had too much tolerance and just wanted a break, but since then (after another long period of smoking every day again) I've come to realize just how damaging smoking every day is for me. Don't get me wrong, I think marijuana is a wonder drug when used properly. If I could just freaking keep it under control (you have no idea how bad I want to kick myself for the fact that I can't) it could do great things for my life. Marijuana use in balance (for me, this means maybe 3-4 smoke sessions a week at MOST) makes me feel confident, more creative, helps with pain in my body, helps me be more relaxed and flexible for exercise and yoga sessions and helps me breathe deeper. But marijuana out of balance was pretty much destroying my life.

I don't know exactly how it happened but one day I just had this deep awakening about it. I cried to my boyfriend for hours, finally admitting (*really *admitting, not just saying I need a break for tolerance) how bad my addiction has gotten. I was lying to myself for so long. Even though I had periods of admitting my addiction in the past I would always go right back into my unhealthy use. Now I'm looking at why I use, not just attempting to control my usage. I can't control my usage because of the underlying issues that I've been running from. Low self worth, the desire to harm myself, wanting to live in a fantasy world and avoid contact with others, avoid anything real... there are so many reason. And I know now that until I learn to heal those things I will never be able to use marijuana in a healthy way. So taking these "tolerance breaks" are really useless. I go back to smoking and have maybe 3-4 good days where I use it in a healthy balance and then I slip right back into my addiction and begin using it compulsively again, all day, every day, sometimes smoking up to 10 bowls in a row (no lie) and getting zero euphoria out of it. I was blowing through hundreds and hundreds of dollars a month, all to feel the same stoned haze and lack of happiness all day. My creative work was suffering. I'm a writer, and while occasional marijuana use fills me with creative flow, my all day stoned-ness was leaving me sitting there staring at my work with a blank mind for hours on end, unable to think up a single sentence. 

It was also hurting my relationship. I found myself wanting to avoid my boyfriend most of the time and be alone in my office. Talking to him just took too much energy. I didn't exactly feel socially anxious around him as we've been together and lived together for ages, but being around anyone, even someone I love as much as him, was just becoming so agitating. It was easier to stay in my stoned fantasy world, staring off into space and imagining myself as a far better person than the one I was becoming. 

Another bad thing is I basically live in fear of getting it, either because of lack of funds or lack of a hookup. I only have one hookup and sometimes they run out for months on end so my life was constantly built around finding money to "stock up" on supply in case they were to run out. This is a very upsetting way to have to live. I would say my stomach was always in knots any time I had less than a quarter ounce left, and if I wasn't able to get ahold of my hookup and my supply got down to an 8th or less I'd be crying from anxiety. It made me feel so pathetic. I'm not the type of person who wants to depend on things like that...in fact, in every other area of my life I live very independently, needing very little. I'm all about basic, simple lifestyle and this terror I'd feel over running out of pot doesn't fit with that.

I just reached a point where I couldn't lie to myself anymore. My life had become heartbreakingly sad. My anxiety was becoming so terrible that I stayed in my apartment for days on end, afraid to even go outside to take out the trash because I thought I might run into a neighbor and be forced into some sort of small talk with them... that can't be right and it's for sure not healthy... I know I'll never be a "people person" by my quiet/introverted/creative nature, but living in fear of basic human interaction? I don't want that shit.

So I decided to quit until I can do the self work necessary to be able to trust myself to use marijuana in a healthy way. That may take a couple months, a couple years, a couple decades, I don't really know. I also don't know what I'm going to do without using it medicinally as I have a health condition that makes my body intolerant to other pain medications... but I guess I'll have to make do somehow... I'm afraid to use it medicinally, it will just trigger my addiction again. 

The decision to quit was one week ago today and in the past week (especially the second half of the week) I already felt major changes. I was no longer afraid to engage in conversation with co-workers in the break room. In fact I was quite talkative, even charming and funny! It was such a milestone for me to actually talk and make people laugh instead of sitting there quietly in my own little world feeling like an alien who no one understood. Although I never smoked AT or before work, even having it sooo built up in my system was effecting me a lot.

I also was able to work on my writing for hours and feel focused instead of of lost daydreaming and unable to put my thoughts together...huge for me and important if I want to have a career in the future...

It's amazing how much mindset effects things. In the past when I took those breaks I was just as much in the midst of addiction as when I was smoking. I may have not been actually using, but all day every day I was still obsessing about using, thinking about how great it was going to be when I could use again, how high I was going to get, etc. The addiction was still owning me. 

I really relate to what a lot of you guys are saying here...especially powdakilla. Thank you.


----------



## max_

I used to be a huge pothead, I got to a point when i woudl wake up in the winter and have a toke before getting out of bed. When I tried to stop it seemed impossible then I realized that it was all in my head and all i needed was to REALLY want to stop.


----------



## OGKooosh

max_ said:


> I used to be a huge pothead, I got to a point when i woudl wake up in the winter and have a toke before getting out of bed. When I tried to stop it seemed impossible then I realized that it was all in my head and all i needed was to REALLY want to stop.



i get what your saying but thats why i didn't post in the quitting thread, i was trying to make a cutting back thread lol. 

but for whatever its worth i take a snap when i want to sit down and eat a big meal in the middle of the day. later in the day i'll smoke a blunt or something dont get me wrong but im getting better at staying sober longer and smoking less when i do :D


----------



## Bagseed

^ awesome post. even though my use is not as "bad" as yours, with not smoking more than 2-3g a week mostly (but with a vaporizer, a little bit goes a long way^^), i can relate to a lot of what you say. i'm on a break myself since yesterday and plan to make it at least a month. i hope that i can learn using cannabis in a good way again, because it still is my drug of choice. but as you've said, being in an all-day haze is nothing like smoking once in a while or even every few days. i miss the true psychedelic effects weed used to give me. 
i've read my last posts in this topics again right before and i find myself a little bit pathetic because back then i had excactly the same goal as now but i totally failed, continuing my old habit after the break was over in no time (allthough i have to say in retrospective i used more herb before the break, but not really sure about that). 

i wish you (and everyone else on a break / trying to quit) good luck and all the best.


----------



## wickywacky

Thank you. I'm still going strong! It's nice to get deeper sleep and actually remember my dreams.


----------



## wickywacky

Hey everyone, I'm still doing really good. This is probably one of the best things I've done for myself in a long time! I feel a lot better in so many ways. I haven't even thought much about getting more. I don't really miss it. And I've been "reclaiming" activities that I felt I could no longer enjoy without weed--and enjoying them even more! This is such a good feeling. Saving a lot more money too... I cringe when I think about how many hundreds of dollars were going down the drain that can now be spent on good food, trips, date nights, etc.


----------



## projump2001

yea i smoked after a 2 month break. i was smoking for 6 days and the negative effects were not worth it.. so i went back to quitting.. a week later last sunday i smoked.. and have not smoked sense.. you might pick it back up a few times before you are done for good.. i think i am done for good.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

I've recently been thinking about taking a break , I've been smoking from close to when I wake up to fairly late , split throughout the day , every day for the most part for 3 years .

I took a one month break due to availability and it wasn't too hard , but now I get it so easily . I'm not sure whether I want to stop/take a break ATM .


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

I've been on a break for almost 5 months now, after smoking constantly for about 7 years. At first, I was miserable. I could not sit still for the life of me and do anything whatsoever. Anything, a movie, television, music, was so depressing and seemed flat. Talking to anyone was terrible and I had no idea what to do with suddenly actually having a normal amount of testosterone and being pissed off and dreaming. Also, because of state dependent memory, I felt like I randomly woke up out of nowhere and had no idea how I got there.

 After a month or two, that faded. And I remembered what it was like not to be a stoner. And how boring everything is supposed to be. And how much time there is in a day when you're not playing phonetag, picking stems, packing bowls, burning out, eating, repeating, and going to sleep. I grabbed a bag somewhere in there, and ended up stoned for a week or two straight. But nothing since then. 

Honestly, I think I just needed a break and to get my relationship with the plant back on track. Looking forward to going back, and sticking to recreation, not always.


----------



## wickywacky

PeacePipeChief said:


> I've recently been thinking about taking a break , I've been smoking from close to when I wake up to fairly late , split throughout the day , every day for the most part for 3 years .
> 
> I took a one month break due to availability and it wasn't too hard , but now I get it so easily . I'm not sure whether I want to stop/take a break ATM .



When you are feeling that, it's for a reason. If weed was in balance in your life you probably wouldn't be getting that nagging "I should stop" feeling... I had that feeling for so long but my addiction kept me going with it. I now wish I had stopped way sooner.



> Honestly, I think I just needed a break and to get my relationship with the plant back on track. Looking forward to going back, and sticking to recreation, not always.



This is what it comes down to, keeping the relationship on track. We have to look at how it's out of balance and why it is out of balance (reasons for using and using compulsively, etc) before going back or we will just end up addicted and out of balance again. I believe it is possible to be able to use it in a healthy, moderated way. I still don't know how to get there though.

I feel really lucky that I'm not one of those people who feels bored without it. I've never felt bored in my life, honestly. I'm just a really passionate, constantly enthralled and excited sort of person. If anything I think all the pot was dulling that a bit for me...in the first 5 minutes after smoking I'd feel really excited about my life but then the hazy dull stoned daze would kick in and nothing would be as exciting anymore. I'd just be sleepy. 

Now...I don't know. It's odd but I don't really feel that different, happiness-wise. I'm still into the stuff I was into, still excited about everything, I just have more time in the day without worrying about managing my smoking and the amount of stash I had left. There's been a lot more emotion to work through since I'm not dulling it with pot constantly, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing either. I feel more intuitive, more spiritual and more connected to everything. 

Highly recommend this. I'm heading toward a month off it now, I think. Interested to see the changes that will happen as it further leaves my system.


----------



## laurenslv

I had to quit in octobre cause there was a drug search and I got busted. Now that I look back i'm glad as fuck that they busted me. I had a lot of stuff going on and instead of just coping with it I just got high every day. Then I had to quit cold turkey because they were gonna drug test us. Novembre was so terrible, couldnt sleep the first 3 days and then the cravings got less but in novembre I got so depressed.. Weed was my bubble and bursting my bubble by quitting kinda shot me right back into reality. I quit for 3 weeks until the drug test and then just started smoking a bit again. Did the same in march but now I haven't smoked for almost 2 months and i'm planning on just quitting forever. When I was smoking every day I got so apathic and antisocial, geez.. Some of my friends still smoke daily but i'm glad that a few of them have snapped out of it as well. We would just hang out and smoke all the time but im glad we can now have fun sober as well :D


----------



## ForEverAfter

I tried to start a thread in CD, but it got shut down and I was redirected here. I've been reading about tolerance and what-not since and I'm curious about something. Without having to go through this entire thread - I'm sure it's been mentioned at some point - does anybody have any idea how long it takes for CB1 receptors to return to their original state? Is it the same amount of time that it takes for tolerance to reset? Like, a month or two. Or, does it take longer? I've read conflicting reports. Do these receptors ever return to their original state?

I had planned to stop getting stoned for six weeks. I forgot why I chose six weeks for a while, but now I remember. When I was doing drug tests, it took approximately six weeks to get a negative result for marijuana. I was smoking less back then, and the negative result didn't mean it was completely out of my system - just under the test threshold. So I've got to assume that it would take longer than six weeks to be undetectable in my body; and longer again for the CB1 receptors to reset.

Anybody have any insight about receptors versus detectability?

Thanks.


----------



## ForEverAfter

http://forum.grasscity.com/seasoned-tokers/313723-cannabinoid-receptor-down-regulation.html

(Down Regulation)


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

^  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrosine

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...gredientId=1037&activeIngredientName=TYROSINE

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/tyrosine-000329.htm


----------



## wickywacky

ForEverAfter said:


> I tried to start a thread in CD, but it got shut down and I was redirected here. I've been reading about tolerance and what-not since and I'm curious about something. Without having to go through this entire thread - I'm sure it's been mentioned at some point - does anybody have any idea how long it takes for CB1 receptors to return to their original state? Is it the same amount of time that it takes for tolerance to reset? Like, a month or two. Or, does it take longer? I've read conflicting reports. Do these receptors ever return to their original state?
> 
> I had planned to stop getting stoned for six weeks. I forgot why I chose six weeks for a while, but now I remember. When I was doing drug tests, it took approximately six weeks to get a negative result for marijuana. I was smoking less back then, and the negative result didn't mean it was completely out of my system - just under the test threshold. So I've got to assume that it would take longer than six weeks to be undetectable in my body; and longer again for the CB1 receptors to reset.
> 
> Anybody have any insight about receptors versus detectability?
> 
> Thanks.




Wait...it took you six *weeks *to get a negative result????? Wtf? How is that possible? What sort of drug test was this? Because my husband passed a piss test after smoking pretty heavily off and on after 6 _days_. I passed one after about a week and a half before. I've never heard of six weeks, that's crazy! 

Not sure about the receptors, but I'd like to know too...?


----------



## magicstix

I believe it I use to smoke in such high quantities daily and consumed cannabis in huge amounts that I failed a piss test 2 months of non smoking when I was in rehab once.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Yeah I ingest a lot of weed when I'm stoning. It took me six weeks. These days I think it'd take me longer.


----------



## wickywacky

Scary! I am taking a drug test soon... I hope I pass!


----------



## subopm420

I've popped after the traditional 1 month threshold.  Sucks lol cause you have just not smoked for a long ass time and you still get fucked.  

I'm not quitting for any particular reason, but it's been about 2 days since I smoked last.  Aside from sleep problems (which I have had all my life and cannabis helps) It's all good.  I'm a little bipolar, though, and definitely do not take any meds (other than weed) so usually sometime between 3 days and a week I start getting mood swings and stuff.  Whether these turn into a problem are more dependent on my current circumstances than anything else.  

I will admit that the other day I was thinking on how the rest of the world perceives the pot head, false stereotype or not, and It did bum me out.  I hate that while my family wont say much directly about weed, they will not hesitate to blame some of the unfortunate challenges in my life on cannabis.  It's like the chicken and the egg; which came first, the pot or the problem?  In my experience, it was the problem.

Anyways, not to ramble, but all of you out there having a hard time quitting smoking, I don't necessarily feel your pain, but I feel for ya.


----------



## mthightoker

I haven't smoked in approximately 3 weeks and the only side effect I have encountered is boredom. When I was at school I could go to the gym all the time or just skate around, but now that I'm back home I just don't have anything to do. I tried this legal herbal blend called "Eagle" a couple times and at first it was great and made me feel very high. However, after I took too large of a hit out of a bong, I had an intense and uncomfortable psychedelic trip for about 45 minutes and ended up throwing up my lunch. This experience convinced me to stay away from Eagle and all legal blends in general. I can't wait until the day I pass my drug test. I'm going to go straight to my local collective and buy the finest herb and maybe spoil myself with some wax, *sigh* %)

Speaking of drug tests, mine will probably be next week and I am still testing positive for THC on these shitty dip sticks. I'm not really stressing though because I have a plan that should work if executed correctly. 

Anyways, good luck to everyone trying to stop smoking. It gets way easier after the first week and isn't really a problem if you can find something to occupy your time.


----------



## kidklmx

subopm420 said:


> I will admit that the other day I was thinking on how the rest of the world perceives the pot head, false stereotype or not, and It did bum me out.  I hate that while my family wont say much directly about weed, they will not hesitate to blame some of the unfortunate challenges in my life on cannabis.  It's like the chicken and the egg; which came first, the pot or the problem?  In my experience, it was the problem.



Agreed, but it does make you wonder: are they actually NOT wrong? I'm a daily smoker (weed, jumped off the cigs a week ago!), and not just with friends. I smoke alone a lot, and I've found that my nightly pre-bedtime joint has become somewhat of a necessity, but I've had real sleeping problems for all my life (actually they started at 6, when we moved close to an airport). Same with motivational problems (i.e school), I've been an unmotivated bum for as long as I can remember. Still, these are the 2 biggest points in marihuana addiction. To add, when i don't have weed before I sleep the problems are much worse than they were, making me assume that marihuana has amplified this. It could be the same with my motivation.

(actually, what's anyone's opinion on my possible addiction? I know this post is lacking detail, but the problems themselves are very typical for marihuana smokers)


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I burnt out in 10 months. Some of you may recall my previous post in this thread. I know have around 4 months left of probation and I discussed it with a romantic interest of mine in depth. She says that the real test will come when I can smoke. I haven't smoked due to last july due to the fact that there are very serious repercussions if I do fail a drug test. I always said that the only way I'd ever stop is if I was forced to.

I have never used pot responsibly. The day I started smoking, I started smoking all day everyday. I've never been a once a week smoker, a twice a week smoker, nothing like that. I was on juvenile probation for arguing with my grandmother but I got into other drugs I could use without getting in trouble. The day I could smoke, I started smoking every single day, all day. 

I became really socially uncomfortable and began hating people until I got busted with a lot of pot. Being 18 with no priors helped with that and I ended up with just a year of probation. In the last year, I have had a lot of problems mentally in a variety of ways. I finally feel like I'm getting back to normal in the last month. That's right, it took 9 months to start to get back to my old self again. I've worked toward this by trying to eat better, exercising and just generally trying to stay engaged in life because before, I was so detached and I'd just watch the world float by.

I'm sort of worried about when I can smoke again. I tell myself that I'll smoke responsibly but I can't lie when I say I think about getting high every single day still. Its just that I enjoy my new life so much. I spent a couple hours with the people I use to smoke with and they do nothing but sit around, playing videogames and smoking all day. It made me realize that I shouldn't miss that lifestyle. There are lots of reasons I felt that way but to see it again really stuck out it my mind. After seeing them have no contact with anyone but themselves, I realized I don't want to ever have friendships based on pot ever again. I mean, they are shitty people and not for that but thats another story but I realized how little I had in common with them besides smoking and since I can't, I've seen them maybe 2-3 times whereas we used to all chill every single day, smoking all day and all night and doing nothing else.

I think I crave it the most when I have nothing to do, like right now on summer break. I'm working on moving back home (had to move when I got popped) and getting a job should help. I also plan on joining a local fitness club and spending more time with this girl I like. Stuff like that doesn't make me miss smoking. Cost never really played into it for obvious reasons but it will when I return. I'm going to keep up with this thread, even more so when I can smoke again to remember why I don't need to burn out again. If I feel myself slipping, I'll know I can never smoke again but I just feel like with the happiness I have now, it will be a bit easier to be responsible. I'm also a couple years older than I was when I started so that should help as well.

The girl I want to be with doesn't do any drugs anymore. She was never a serious user but even then, she said she just got bored of her (what I know to be true) occasional use of cannabis, alcohol or opiates/benzos, that it didn't really do anything for her. She's wonderful. I'd rather her be my girlfriend that mary jane.


----------



## projump2001

i took a few months off and i felt better.. but when i smoke i remembered why i was smoking everyday. So i think the trick is to stop for years..


----------



## sweet busto

*need your advices !!*

I'm 24yr old , started smoking weed at 22! I smoke daily, most of the time before workout of before going to bed thats it! i smoke 1 small joint per day. I work 8-5 in the summer + university... my question is...I dont really get negative effect from weed...will it always be like that or I have to stop soon? 1-2 yrs? I feel like im addicted to it but I cant stop anytime I want to. Even when i dont smoke during 1-2 week I dont feel the physical need. whats your advices?


----------



## tokenname

sweet busto said:


> I'm 24yr old , started smoking weed at 22! I smoke daily, most of the time before workout of before going to bed thats it! i smoke 1 small joint per day. I work 8-5 in the summer + university... my question is...I dont really get negative effect from weed...will it always be like that or I have to stop soon? 1-2 yrs? I feel like im addicted to it but I cant stop anytime I want to. Even when i dont smoke during 1-2 week I dont feel the physical need. whats your advices?



So, what happens when you quit smoking? Do you lose your temper and get pissy at every little thing?
Get depressed and want to be alone? Do you turn into an arguer?
I'm just asking for my curiousity..i know alot of ppl who smoke daily...but every once in awhile it dries up around here and they're left with nothing but beer/liquor to get them through for a couple days.....and that's when the _*real trouble starts*_!

So, you're smoking one small joint a day...you're trying to stay fit, I believe. You recognize that you're emotionally dependant...but not physically.  You're grown now...and I dont tell grown people what to do often..
_My _only advice would be to not allow the cannabis to become more of habit than it already is...
Nobody can say for sure what you'll end up w/ as far as long term physical damage...besides, of course,  the damage you're already doing to your lungs...just because you're 24 doesn't mean this won't affect you. Nobody stays 24 indefinitely.

Do you eat alot of sugary high caloric, high fatty food when you've got the munchies? Because to me, doritos and mt. dew are two of the sneakiest, most dangerous drugs out there! 
And that does make marijuana a gateway drug!
Alright, seriously; if it's causing more harm than good..I suggest you quit...
if it's not...than I just suggest careful and moderate. 

~token


----------



## sweet busto

first thx for writing back tokenname! I dont have any bad side effects from smoking or quiting. I eat well, when on munchies, I rarely cheat on fat ou high carbs food.


----------



## BlindSoothsayer

I would say unless your cardiovascular endurance has decreased, then you're good to smoke.  That tar can clog up your lungs and arteries.  What kind of work out do you do?  Some kind of aerobic exercise like jogging or biking could be more beneficial to a smoker than lifting weights.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

weed is teh herb of the gods , its practically 100% healthy , ive been smoking for almost 4 years now and the only thing im worried about is the tobacco in my weed , im 17 and have been smoking cigarettes for almost 7 years , weed didnt ever make it worse , it made me smoke less cigarettes though , and simply bought benifit to my life .

however i think its time to quit soon , i get to lazy and unmotivated , i cant even attend a 2 day course enough to not get kicked out ... and i have to say it was weed cause i wake up all throughout the night , have a quick sesh chill for a bit , sleep for a bit , wake up around 7-8am , smoke for a while by 8 : 40 when my bus comes i just go fuck it lol . 

stick to weed , ive just started messing around with opiates and RC's , including smoking pharmacuitical pills , which is a whole new world to me , i just moved states to get away from ice , i can see myself being addicted to heroin in a year or two but lets see what happens .

Bong on !


----------



## poak

^So you're basically saying weed in 100% healthy.. besides the fact it fucks up your life. 

I think you deny something to yourself.. 

I agree that physically, weed isn't very harmful. But mentally, it can be harmful if the wrong persons use it and especially for those who can't moderate their use. You say you skip class to get high... That certainely is a negative effect.


----------



## tokenname

sweet busto said:


> first thx for writing back tokenname! I dont have any bad side effects from smoking or quiting. I eat well, when on munchies, I rarely cheat on fat ou high carbs food.


OP..you're very welcome..no problem. if you're not having any bad side effects then the only ppl who have a problem with what you're doing are the close minded ones...watch out for them..they're everywhere!



BlindSoothsayer said:


> I would say unless your cardiovascular endurance has decreased, then you're good to smoke.  That tar can clog up your lungs and arteries.  What kind of work out do you do?  Some kind of aerobic exercise like jogging or biking could be more beneficial to a smoker than lifting weights.


 I suggest biking..can be super fun in the moment. jogging makes me wanna jump off a bridge..but that's just me. 



poak said:


> ^So you're basically saying weed in 100% healthy.. besides the fact it fucks up your life.
> 
> I think you deny something to yourself..
> 
> I agree that physically, weed isn't very harmful. But mentally, it can be harmful if the wrong persons use it and especially for those who can't moderate their use. You say you skip class to get high... That certainely is a negative effect.



I didn't read the same post you did obviously, as that's not what I got out of it at all. skipping class to get high is pretty negative...but its the person making the choice...*not the plant*. Mentally, a ping pong ball could be harmful in the wrong persons hands. I find that most people that smoke weed are able to moderate their use, although many of them choose not to.
but again...that's a _choice _made my a _person_. i.e. the person who generally knows how they are affected by thc makes the choice of when to smoke and what to do after. It's up to the individual to make their own choices, and ruin their own lives if they so choose to. 

~token


----------



## RobotRipping

i've been smoking/vaping cannabis daily for almost 9 years. After all that time i started to get anxious/bit paranoid when i smoke. I think it's because i ended up trying opiates and benzos and much prefer that kind of high to cannabis now, i don't know. I still vape but like 1 or 2 hits a few times daily, any more than that and i get anxious. This seems to happen to plenty of long time smokers for some reason but doesn't happen to everyone. Cannabis used to cure every ailment for me but now i find i don't enjoy it like i used to. So if you keep smoking daily then you may just get tired of it one day or find yourself not enjoying it anymore.


----------



## Bagseed

well i screwed up. ended my break after only two weeks, and went back to smoking as usual. didn't think much about it, because once again my addiction made me believe that i -need- cannabis in my life. well the day before yesterday i didn't smoke and had some beer in the evening, while meeting friends. was nice. 
yesterday i hung out with a close friend and we had some important talk about personal stuff. we smoked a normal-sized joint, nothing unusual so far. half an hour in i experienced something i would call a minor anxiety attack, being induced by a lightbulb which went out making the room darker suddenly. all of a sudden everything looked strange, i got desoriented, my heart started pounding. thank god i was able to talk myself out of it and stay content until the high wore off. the feeling returned occasionally for like 2 hours but not as strong as in the beginning. bad thoughts crept upon me like how i might get insane now and stuff like that, not nice at all.. :/
met with another friend in a park later and had a beer and some cigarettes as well as good company and nice weather, which certainly helped cooling my nerves. don't feel 100percent right now though, but i'm lucky that it did not developed into a full-on panic attack which would have made medical help necessary.

i have experienced light anxiety with weed before and always been able to handle it, but this was something new. i'm now really starting to realize how much i might have fucked my brain by smoking all the time. i really need to do something, because if i screw up again, then it might be worse than this time. hopefully it works out. but for now i think i'm done with weed.


----------



## Clean_Cut

PeacePipeChief said:


> weed is teh herb of the gods , its practically 100% healthy , ive been smoking for almost 4 years now and the only thing im worried about is the tobacco in my weed , im 17 and have been smoking cigarettes for almost 7 years , weed didnt ever make it worse , it made me smoke less cigarettes though , and simply bought benifit to my life .
> 
> however i think its time to quit soon , i get to lazy and unmotivated , i cant even attend a 2 day course enough to not get kicked out ... and i have to say it was weed cause i wake up all throughout the night , have a quick sesh chill for a bit , sleep for a bit , wake up around 7-8am , smoke for a while by 8 : 40 when my bus comes i just go fuck it lol .
> 
> stick to weed , ive just started messing around with opiates and RC's , including smoking pharmacuitical pills , which is a whole new world to me , i just moved states to get away from ice , i can see myself being addicted to heroin in a year or two but lets see what happens .
> 
> Bong on !



I find it very disturbing that someone in your situation finds it pertinent to be giving advice to others about their drug use.


----------



## ThyEffect

im 16 nearly 17 and have been smoking weed since i was 14 never wanted to stop never needed to i get like this aswell i think its just the fact that you know you can get high and have that amazing feeling


----------



## wickywacky

Yeah, it happens bagseed, don't beat yourself up about it, just think of it as a nice little test to see if your system is ready for weed or not. It seems that right now it is not. It might be again in the future, who knows? I do think projump has a point that if you really want it to start over fresh and truly heal whatever it did to your brain you need to stop for a long time. I doubt I'll stay away from it for years, I would like to smoke again this summer at some point, but to be honest after over a month off I still don't feel anywhere near ready. The addiction has gone way down, that is for sure, but it isn't gone. I still feel like I need to fix a lot of things in my sober life so I will be able to keep myself healthy when using it.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

Clean_Cut said:


> I find it very disturbing that someone in your situation finds it pertinent to be giving advice to others about their drug use.



dont really get what u mean ... explain plz ? i just gathered another insult from that ....


----------



## ThyEffect

At the moment i get paid every 2 weeks.. it never lasts the full 2 weeks till i get paid again and when i do get weed i smoke alot of it i also have to take out money for upkeep, i normally smoke weed for the first week then the second week i have none, i sometimes get kravings for weed as if i want to smoke it and sometimes cant sleep very well but i feel as if i dont need / want to quit.


----------



## Bagseed

wickywacky said:


> Yeah, it happens bagseed, don't beat yourself up about it, just think of it as a nice little test to see if your system is ready for weed or not. It seems that right now it is not. It might be again in the future, who knows? I do think projump has a point that if you really want it to start over fresh and truly heal whatever it did to your brain you need to stop for a long time. I doubt I'll stay away from it for years, I would like to smoke again this summer at some point, but to be honest after over a month off I still don't feel anywhere near ready. The addiction has gone way down, that is for sure, but it isn't gone. I still feel like I need to fix a lot of things in my sober life so I will be able to keep myself healthy when using it.


thanks for your reply, it means a lot to me. i've calmed down now and had time to think about it. looking back, it wasn't nearly the most frightening drug experience i had (experiencing death on mushrooms was way more scary, but at the same time a much more valuable and actually meaningful experience).

but also it really smashed the fact in my face that my use cannot continue like it did. that being said i don't blame the weed at all, because the problems were already there when i started i suppose (having a very shitty childhood and puberty). two days off of weed now and it already amazes me how good i feel. weed is a strange drug.

how are you doing btw? hope everything is fine


----------



## CuDLife

id quit for three reasons:
1. Health issues
2. Financial issues
3. Tolerance ( wouldnt quit tho just take a break )

Other than this kush is gonna be with me my whole life


----------



## tokenname

Clean_Cut said:


> I find it very disturbing that someone in your situation finds it pertinent to be giving advice to others about their drug use.



I find it very disturbing that someone in your situation finds it pertinent to post a very negative, pretty insulting comment instead of coming up with some helpful advice yourself. His post contained lots of pertinent information, sometimes you've just got to look for it.

token


----------



## CuDLife

Thats the thing about weed bro, you'll never become physically dependant on it, you'll stop getting high before you do. By all means stay blazed


----------



## Chainer

have never had a problem.

I am in my early twenties now, and started smoking a decade ago.

It's drained my bank account in the past, but ceasing has never been a problem.  I actually gave up smoking over two weeks ago - i had no "w/ds" (unlike when i quit oppies/h/benzos *shudder*)


----------



## tokenname

Chainer said:


> have never had a problem.
> 
> I am in my early twenties now, and started smoking a decade ago.
> 
> It's drained my bank account in the past, but ceasing has never been a problem.  I actually gave up smoking over two weeks ago - i had no "w/ds" (unlike when i quit oppies/h/benzos *shudder*)




do you have any mental/emotion w/d?
Are you mad at the world?
The ppl I know that smoke daily get mad @ the world when they can't.
But you said you gave it up..which to me means, this was of your own doing.
Did you give up permanently, or are you on cannabis holiday?

~token

Edit: have never experienced any w/d either mentally or physically when I've gone w/o.


----------



## wickywacky

Bagseed said:


> thanks for your reply, it means a lot to me. i've calmed down now and had time to think about it. looking back, it wasn't nearly the most frightening drug experience i had (experiencing death on mushrooms was way more scary, but at the same time a much more valuable and actually meaningful experience).
> 
> but also it really smashed the fact in my face that my use cannot continue like it did. that being said i don't blame the weed at all, because the problems were already there when i started i suppose (having a very shitty childhood and puberty). two days off of weed now and it already amazes me how good i feel. weed is a strange drug.
> 
> how are you doing btw? hope everything is fine



Some people say you stop developing in a sense, whenever you start escaping with weed. I sort of think it is true, because I began when I was 18, smoked nonstop for years, stopped for about a year and a half in my mid twenties, and then went heavy with it again (getting heavier and heavier as time went by) up until now. I admit I did have a lot of bursts of development in the year and a half I took off before, and I am developing a lot again now. I think it depends on how you use it but for me I used it to avoid a lot of things I needed to be working on. Now I have no choice but to work on them since without my happy smoke I feel to bad otherwise. 

I do think if you face what you need to face and really work to find peace in your sober life, adding weed back in could be a very joyful thing.

I also sometimes think that once you get to that point you might not even want to bother with it anymore. 

I'm doing good though, I didn't have any drug tests yet and will probably have some in the next week or two for potential jobs, but I feel quite certain that it's out of me now and I will pass.  Feels good because I haven't been able to say that in so long!


----------



## b4rd

wickywacky said:


> Wait...it took you six *weeks *to get a negative result????? Wtf? How is that possible? What sort of drug test was this? Because my husband passed a piss test after smoking pretty heavily off and on after 6 _days_. I passed one after about a week and a half before. I've never heard of six weeks, that's crazy!
> 
> Not sure about the receptors, but I'd like to know too...?




This is very common. 

When i was 17 i didnt pass a piss test for THC until i was 93 days clean. This is not an exaggeration nor is it a fabrication. 
Prior to quitting, I was smoking anywhere from 2-7 grams a day of HIGH POTENCY flowers (probably 5 days of sobriety in two years). 

I was also a bit heavier, definitely above average on the BMI scale. If you have a lot of fat on you and smoke high quality marijuana , it may take a long time to get out of you. (I was using a lot of Vicodin / Xanax / Valium when I didnt smoke marijuana for those 93 days. This definitely didnt help my bodys natural metabolism)


93 fucking days . . .


----------



## DelightedGoddess9

Hi all- I'm a super-smokin somewhat-raw foodist (fell off that wagon last summer ). I am graduating into a weeks-long vegetable juice cleanse by eating all raw and limiting my bowls to 1-2 a day, over a month long time frame.
  I am going to get into a full body-mind-spirit cleanse based on juice feasting (not fasting- look it up). I figure taking this graduated approach to not smoking added to the dietary/lifestyle cleanse will help the mental/habitual, as well as the chemical cleanse in the body. 
I also practice positive attraction, did/will do Bikram yoga a few times a week for flexibility and detox trough sweating (haven't gone in over a month), as well as the lymph movement in the stretching, skin brushing (more lymph moving), using coconut oil inside and out, and Dr. Bronners soap for cosmetic uses... good times... deep realizations, thoughts, transformations, and growth. %)

Note: I am not doing this strictly for quitting herb, but I have been wanting to control my use of it (as I have been using for 17.5 years, and habituating for 15 of those years [infrequently I would control myself for a serious goal, but could not keep it going]- I am 32.5) for a few years now, and as I can't smoke on a cleanse anyway... currently it is the day-wasting that is my biggest complaint with my usage! Gotta change that! Sativa use over indica really helps that, and being in shape too. But there is no denying that herb in general increases my do-nothingness exponentially (hopefully that will change, but in the meantime...)


This will work great: I say so!     

I would love any positive thoughts, encouragement, and/or questions. (I have done a few juice cleanses before, one 9, and one 17 days long, both times only limiting MJ use as opposed to quitting all the way. So while this herb cleansing is new to me, juice cleansing per say is not, and I love to share with people about what I DO know!)

Success to All, DelightedGoddess


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I exercise daily, do yoga, and eat healthy but it is not enough to combat the negative side effects I'm getting from this drug. So it has been my goal to quit for a long time, and I have been slowly phasing it out of my life to the point that I no longer get withdrawal symptoms (which used to be torture). 

My current reasons for keeping the stuff out of my system:

-Too passive and timid when stoned due to the anxiety and paranoia. Unfortunately the world of humans is competitive and I am unable to succeed. I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with it, I just can't fit in with other people. I'm introverted to begin with but the weed takes it to a whole new level 

-Brainwashed to give drug dealers money

-I have some 5-MeO-DMT, and I don't want to be addicted to anything when I smoke it. I see occasional psychedelic use as a far more productive means of including drug use as an aspect of my life as opposed to chasing a stone, burning myself out and giving drug dealers money all the time.

-No control over compulsive habit

-There are negative personality changes, I'm not the same guy when I've been really high for a while and I have a hell of a lot less to say

-It damages my working memory, also anxiety and depression are a regular part of my life now which definitely has a lot to do with this bad habit of mine

-Health reasons. Weed is the #1 thing I put in my body, and anything in excess will have an impact on the organism-as-a-whole, in this case it is definitely mainly negative

-I have a split personality because of what this drug has done to my brain

None of these reasons seem to be good enough though as I still fiend dope all day and freak out when it's not in my system. I am at a place where weed is not available to me (very remote), I just ate a weed cookie and I have 3 left. The first cookie is hitting me hard and nice, after these cookies I expect I shall freak but I came here with the intention not to be smoking anymore and it's the best possible place to withdraw. Am I ever stoned and headbanging to techno in the morning. Do I ever love to rock out on the dope, she ain't so bad, there are just some things wrong with my life and I am depressed. Or it very well might be the main reason why I am depressed in the first place, as I tend to be much happier when I've been off the dope for a little while since I'm not so numb to everything. 

I took 24 hours off the other day, and found my response to be worrisome. My world sort of falls apart.


----------



## TetraHydroCan

I see no problem here OP, 1 joint a day isn't bad and weed is not physically addictive. If you feel the need to take a break then take one but if your getting more positive out of it than negative then I see no reason why to.


----------



## JD55

You'll be fine bro. One joint is nothing. If anything youll experience a small gradual increase in tolerance but you won't have any physical withdrawals or anything. Anything you may think will all be mental and that's Only something you can work on.


----------



## Chainer

tokenname said:


> do you have any mental/emotion w/d?
> Are you mad at the world?
> The ppl I know that smoke daily get mad @ the world when they can't.
> But you said you gave it up..which to me means, this was of your own doing.
> Did you give up permanently, or are you on cannabis holiday?
> 
> ~token
> 
> Edit: have never experienced any w/d either mentally or physically when I've gone w/o.



No w/ds at all - not mad at the world lol.  

I have been drinking a bit more, but nothing out of the ordinary.  Besides that, my dreams are very vivid and intense, but that's about it.  I take ambien every night so I have no clue if it's effected my natural sleep cycle this time around - I sleep like a baby each night. 

I gave it up permanently, or at least for a good couple years.

---> quitting aka i need a break thread


----------



## XTC_fiend

I feel as if i am the only one who quit because the negatives out-weight the positives with pot. I mean think of it, it is one of the weakest drugs around in weight wise and takes the longest preperation unless ,using a bowl or bong, costs a lot more than other stuff, stays in your system longer than others, easier to detect if on you or in your possession due to smell. It also makes you a giant target to most people if your eyes are blazed, you stink like straight shit or skunk, are constantly eating, and laugh quite a bit while moving or talking slower. 

I guess its just me but being easily identified as high on MJ is easier than most other common drugs other than when tweaking on meth or rolling and tripping having your eyes all fat n shit.
Guess i am biased seeing how i was easily targeted in high school and arrested.

I think it is funny how people are talking about withdraws. i guess some people are still swayed by the media's statement of weed being physically addicting.. it is only mentally for some. 

GREAT topic btw i would have done it had you not.


----------



## Wump

*Strategies for quitting?*

Hello everyone!

I read these forums from time to time but this is my first post.

I am 20 years old and have been a regular smoker for roughly 3 years. I have had a couple of short breaks throughout this period but have spent the majority of it smoking anywhere between .5 and 3 (generally with an exponential increase over the weekend) grams mixed 50/50 with tobacco daily. I don't smoke cigarettes at all so tobacco can also be a nuisance when trying to stop.

I'm not against smoking marijuana but at the moment it is definitely affecting me negatively, especially as i have had some totally out of the blue issues with anxiety that i don't believe marijuana helps with. 
Thankfully i have managed to get some help for the anxiety and am feeling good at the moment. I am starting full time study in two weeks for a course that i am very excited for and would like to begin it clearheaded. Getting back to cardio exercise would also be great because my lungs aren't in the best shape at the moment.

In short, i'm finding it very difficult to stop smoking despite being at a positive point in life. What are your strategies for quitting? I meditate and exercise regularly which i think will help with quitting but i'm finding it extremely difficult to get any initial impetus. 

Would love to hear what others do when they are planning to have a break or stop entirely. Sorry for the length, and i hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## KhyaBean

Replace one addiction with another, just not a drug. Every time you want to smoke a bowl, go for a walk, drink a glass of water, do some push ups, doesn't matter what it is, just pick one thing and do it every time. Eventually you will actually replace the addiction and you won't get weed cravings anymore. I used this method to quit crystal meth after 2 years of heavy usage.


----------



## ErgicMergic

The way that worked for me was to taper off very slowly until I was using 0.07g in a pipe once a day OR a tiny piece of edible once a day, then I kept myself busy for a few days by hanging out at non-stoner friends' houses until late for a few days, while leaving my sack at home. The idea is to keep yourself busy for the first few days that it's constantly on your mind. Then, by day 4-5, the cravings go almost completely away, and after a mental w/d of about 2 weeks, you're basically back to normal. :D

Been "clean" for 11 weeks now  And I was a *hardcore* day in, day out, stoner for about six years, from 17 to almost 22.


----------



## TetraHydroCan

I feel you man, I have to take a T break for getting a job. Its best to focus on other tasks and improvements you want to see for yourself. Buy yourself something very nice or find a pretty lady and treat her to some dinner. The possibilities are endless


----------



## JD55

Just keep yourself busy bro, if you really want it you'll stop. It's not like weed has some of thr physical complications that come with quitting such as tar. If your serious about doing school right that'll be the motivation you need to stay right.


----------



## ErgicMergic

^ School is what helped me quit, and keeping busy is the key to quitting, but I must say, I seriously disagree about the addictive tendencies of weed.

Cannabis has been hands down the most mentally addictive substance I've ever used. I can do it multiple times a day and still get really high, it's relatively cheap, tolerance caps out, the high is the most perfect balance of euphoria, psychedelia, relaxation, and sedation, and there are no major side effects. Even benzos and opiates had me mildly physically dependent after taking prescribed dosages for months, but they're not really enjoyable to me.

Sure, it might not be _physically_ addictive, but who cares? Mental addiction is really what "addiction" is, where physical addiction is more of a "dependence." You might say, "hey, crystal meth isn't all that physically addictive," but does that prevent people from ruining their lives over it? Most weed smokers don't want to stop, so you must put another priority on top of it and do what needs to be done, not do what you _want_ to do.


----------



## wickywacky

It's not only you. Did you read my post a few pages back?

I broke away from it for different reasons but yeah, there are negatives. For me I only ever did it while safe in my home so worrying about getting caught was less of a thing. I just got tired of running away from my problems. I've been doing that for a long time and now that I'm sober, guess what? I have a lot of fucking problems. There is no escape and I'm depressed. But I feel brave for facing it all, so that's something.


----------



## OGKooosh

i've been trying to taper for awhile. i've been smoking since 14 and im 20 now, so like yourself i was finding it very difficult at first. now that im home for summer i have a job that takes up a lot of my time. i still smoke weed every day, some days i just get to take a midday rip when im off work and then another before bed. basically my suggestion is get a job, one that isn't easy to smoke weed while working preferably(because im sure all of you know people with those jobs haha).


----------



## Jibult

ErgicMergic said:


> ^ School is what helped me quit, and keeping busy is the key to quitting, but I must say, I seriously disagree about the addictive tendencies of weed.
> 
> Cannabis has been hands down the most mentally addictive substance I've ever used. [...]tolerance caps out[...]




When the fuck is that supposed to happen? My tolerance seems to have no ceilings... Which is pretty fucked, really, I'm not bragging or anything like that. I've just never noticed a limit to how tolerant my body becomes to MJ.


----------



## treezy z

i pretty much quit smoking weed but not 100%. like once a week maybe. i replaced it with weightlifting, basketball, and producing rap instrumentals and rapping. i did the rap thing while high but now i use it to distract myself from craving drugs and alcohol.


----------



## magicstix

Well I have managed to stop smoking to eating cannabis. Yea the bad mental effects can still happen but at least im not damaging my lungs any more after 10 yrs of constant bong rips and abuse. Yes eating cannabis is much more effective you just have to have patience and know how to cook it properly. It will make your stash last longer than vaping... well for me at least. but the extra patience in cooking it and waiting for it to kick in is worth the non damage to lungs


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I did what EM wrote about.  It worked for me but I was also living with my parents so I couldn't just smoke whenever I wanted or smoke like I did before where I'd wake and bake and get high all day and night, and then wake up and do it all over again.  I did smoke some out of a one hitter just once; but other than that I didn't smoke or use any drugs at all.  I found that exercising daily helped even if it was just taking a long walk, doing pushups daily, or lifting with weights at home.

I did not get withdraw symptoms like some people get from quitting herb but I was never a daily smoker for years or decades.

Magicstix-Can't you just vaporize herb and you'll avoid the damage as well? 

The one time I tried edibles I accidentally ate way too much since I thought I'd have to and I got very high, basically tripped, and I look back and laugh at it now but at the time it wasn't necessarily a good experience or high since I got confused during it and felt sick, and I was so stoned I passed out some during that night.  Thankfully I was home alone and not in public or driving a car.


----------



## Te0X2t

ErgicMergic said:


> ^ School is what helped me quit, and keeping busy is the key to quitting, but I must say, I seriously disagree about the addictive tendencies of weed.
> 
> Cannabis has been hands down the most mentally addictive substance I've ever used. I can do it multiple times a day and still get really high, it's relatively cheap, tolerance caps out, the high is the most perfect balance of euphoria, psychedelia, relaxation, and sedation, and there are no major side effects. Even benzos and opiates had me mildly physically dependent after taking prescribed dosages for months, but they're not really enjoyable to me.
> 
> Sure, it might not be _physically_ addictive, but who cares? Mental addiction is really what "addiction" is, where physical addiction is more of a "dependence." You might say, "hey, crystal meth isn't all that physically addictive," but does that prevent people from ruining their lives over it? Most weed smokers don't want to stop, so you must put another priority on top of it and do what needs to be done, not do what you _want_ to do.



YES, Bud is hands down the most mentally addictive drug IMO, even when I was an E head I could wait a week before everyroll but had to smoke weed everyday. Even K for that matter wasn't nearly as strong of a mental addiction. I think it is because pot is EVERYWHERE, like holy fuck. It's hard NOT to run into it.

But once you stop for 4 days plus you are good  Unlike E... shit I still think about the next time I'm rolling XD


----------



## wickywacky

Write down a list of all the reasons you want to stop, and then post it somewhere you can see it daily. It's easy to forget the ways that pot brings negativity to your life after a few days sober, reminding yourself can make the difference between getting blazed again (and probably feeling stupid or bad afterwards) or staying sober.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

thanks for that wickywacky ! Thats something i literally just did straight after i read that post , im putting it in  a nice spot where ill see it everytime i wake up .


----------



## PeacePipeChief

hey all , this is my first time actually begining an attempt to even take a break ,i took a month off when i first moved to my new area , but that wasnt by choice . Since then ive been smoking daily anywhere from 5 cones - 50 cones . In the last 2 weeks i have been extremely depressed , suicidal , i had a mild (psychotic) episode , i went on an ego trip and didnt sleep for 3 days , with dilusions constantly going through my head whilst drinking VERY heavily and smoking alot . About 6 days ago my main supply went awol (hes what drove me into a psychotic/sociopathic state of mind) and i havent smoked for about 5-6 days , the first 3 were terrible , i got diagnosed with an STI and was really bored the whole time cause this guy was basically my best and only real friend in my new area , so i was really bored in turn really depressed , took a visit to TDS and decided to go for walks , and play some pool . 3 days later and i feel great , ive started playing pool regularly , made a new (drug free) friend through doing so . Yesterday i went to my nearest set of shops and asked every single place for work , and 3 took my resume . I plan to do the same tomorrow after my shithouse course . i even did some exersise tonight ! I havent done intentional fitness exersise in years , and it made me feel great . 

My issue here is its payday tomorrow , and to be honest id like to keep this going for as long as possible , but i can basically guarentee i will end out buying some weed :/ im at a bit of a loss here cause i seriously dont know what to do , i know that eventually ill get bored , buy some weed and be back into the same routine of being stoned every waking minute for the next 3-4 days till i run out of money , then im back to square one , if this happens , ill be having about a week and a half break , unless my mate comes back on thursday like he said he probably is . To be honest if someone could give me an effective way to not even buy the weed i would give it a go , i definetly think i could occupy more time wiith recreational activities , and exersise , but i doubt its gonna happen , playing pool for a few hours a day , going for walks and doing 'some' exersise , is already an extreme change . I have also put up a piece of paper in my view when i wake up with reminders of reasons to quit . 

Any wise words of wisdom ?


----------



## tokenname

Chainer said:


> No w/ds at all - not mad at the world lol.
> 
> I have been drinking a bit more, but nothing out of the ordinary.  Besides that, my dreams are very vivid and intense, but that's about it.  I take ambien every night so I have no clue if it's effected my natural sleep cycle this time around - I sleep like a baby each night.
> 
> I gave it up permanently, or at least for a good couple years.
> 
> ---> quitting aka i need a break thread



ok..thanks for pointing out my dumbness in forgetting what thread i was in.
i needed reminding.

glad you're not mad at the world..lol.
i am sometimes, but not because of this.
but i'll shut up before i show how dumb i can really be..
am excellent at going off topic...

~token


----------



## Wump

Thanks for all of the replies everyone, it's encouraging to see a lot of you have been in the same boat as me and have managed to work out ways of moving forward. There's a lot of great advice on this page and i intend to implement it this week hopefully with success! I'm going to get outside and exercise daily and have planned to meet up with a few buddies who don't smoke. It's only a couple of weeks til i start full-time study with luck i'll be able to keep myself busy and begin on a good note. Wickywacky and KhyanBean, those are both fantastic strategies and suit my mentality really well, hugely appreciated.

I'm deciding whether to taper over the next few days or to just toss my piece out tomorrow and potentially use edibles or stop completely.

Also encouraging to see that other people have found weed as habit forming as myself. Could be largely to do with my personality, but i have found it above and beyond the most tempting substance.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Whilst any addiction whether it is just psychological or not can be difficult to deal with, once you've been dependent on opioids, particularly ones like methadone, you'll consider yourself relatively lucky that it's just cannabis at the end of the day. Most people will find it relatively straightforward to come off of cannabis providing they have the right support and most importantly, if they are determined enough. I'll put it this way, if you can overcome a cigarette addiction, you can probably get over a cannabis habit, you just have to want to succeed badly enough. I'm not trying to minimize or dismiss a cannabis habit but sometimes it's good to get things in perspective. A lot of ignorant members of the public or the media seem to be under the impression that a cannabis habit is just the same as a cocaine habit or a heroin habit when in actual fact it's not even in the same league for most people.

Although not necessary, I wonder whether non-psychoactive strains of cannabis might be of some use for someone trying to kick a cannabis habit. I'm not referring to hemp cultivars used for fibre or seed but rather high CBD, low THC strains that look, feel and taste just like normal weed does when smoked. It might just help a little with some of the anxiety, appetite loss, insomnia and some of the psychological aspects of the habit that make coming off the drug difficult since it would feel just like smoking weed but without the psychoactive effects of THC. It might be vaguely analogous to using an e-cigarette to come of tobacco.


----------



## wickywacky

PeacePipeChief said:


> My issue here is its payday tomorrow , and to be honest id like to keep this going for as long as possible , but i can basically guarentee i will end out buying some weed :/ im at a bit of a loss here cause i seriously dont know what to do , i know that eventually ill get bored , buy some weed and be back into the same routine of being stoned every waking minute for the next 3-4 days till i run out of money , then im back to square one , if this happens , ill be having about a week and a half break , unless my mate comes back on thursday like he said he probably is . To be honest if someone could give me an effective way to not even buy the weed i would give it a go , i definetly think i could occupy more time wiith recreational activities , and exersise , but i doubt its gonna happen , playing pool for a few hours a day , going for walks and doing 'some' exersise , is already an extreme change . I have also put up a piece of paper in my view when i wake up with reminders of reasons to quit .
> 
> Any wise words of wisdom ?



Find out what is making it so you are unable to moderate your usage. It's a self destructive nature within you, and only you can figure out what that is coming from. For me it seems to come from low self esteem and the desire to harm myself so I "stay down," so to speak. If I am not stoned all the time I wouldn't have an excuse not to be motivated and thrive. For some reason, I don't feel I deserve to thrive.

(note-- I don't doubt that some people can thrive while stoned all day. But for myself, I know I cannot)


----------



## PeacePipeChief

wickywacky said:


> Find out what is making it so you are unable to moderate your usage. It's a self destructive nature within you, and only you can figure out what that is coming from. For me it seems to come from low self esteem and the desire to harm myself so I "stay down," so to speak. If I am not stoned all the time I wouldn't have an excuse not to be motivated and thrive. For some reason, I don't feel I deserve to thrive.
> 
> (note-- I don't doubt that some people can thrive while stoned all day. But for myself, I know I cannot)



same here , i love getting stoned but it makes me so unmotivated and completely unenergetic . funny u mention the self destructive nature , my mum says the same thing , i got kicked out of home at 15 and immediately went to ultimate self destruct , which only got more and more and MORE destructive to the point of playing with death day in and day out . i dont really have low self esteem , i am who i am and cunts can get fucked , period , after beating the anxiety brought on by paranoia ill talk to anyone about whatever the fuck i want reguardless of how many minutes ive known them , im pretty confident also . im unable to moderate my use because when im smoking weed , id rather be stoned than be sober , so i do that , bordom is a major factor too . but you really have given me something to think about , ill be thinking about that till i have a better response , thank you , really .


----------



## freehugs

Starting a 5 day tolerance break today, maybe it'll be longer but who knows.  First one in quite some time, but man those 10+ bowl days at Lightning in a Bottle did me dirty.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

Artificial Emotion said:


> Whilst any addiction whether it is just psychological or not can be difficult to deal with, once you've been dependent on opioids, particularly ones like methadone, you'll consider yourself relatively lucky that it's just cannabis at the end of the day. Most people will find it relatively straightforward to come off of cannabis providing they have the right support and most importantly, if they are determined enough. I'll put it this way, if you can overcome a cigarette addiction, you can probably get over a cannabis habit, you just have to want to succeed badly enough. I'm not trying to minimize or dismiss a cannabis habit but sometimes it's good to get things in perspective. A lot of ignorant members of the public or the media seem to be under the impression that a cannabis habit is just the same as a cocaine habit or a heroin habit when in actual fact it's not even in the same league for most people.
> 
> Although not necessary, I wonder whether non-psychoactive strains of cannabis might be of some use for someone trying to kick a cannabis habit. I'm not referring to hemp cultivars used for fibre or seed but rather high CBD, low THC strains that look, feel and taste just like normal weed does when smoked. It might just help a little with some of the anxiety, appetite loss, insomnia and some of the psychological aspects of the habit that make coming off the drug difficult since it would feel just like smoking weed but without the psychoactive effects of THC. It might be vaguely analogous to using an e-cigarette to come of tobacco.



i find cigarettes harder (at the moment) cause i get pretty intense cravings for cigarettes , more intense than weed , and theyre sneaky little deathsticks . theyre fucking everywhere and just will not fuck off , where as weed ive been able to occupy myself and keep away from people who smoke weed , but i swear fucking everyone smokes cigarettes >.< ive had an ice addiction an was able to disconnect myself , weed ive disconnected myself , cigarettes wont go away ! theyre on the ground outside when im craving bad enough , in my brothers pocket / my clean friends pockets , and get offered to me every time they have a god damn cigarette , i can only say when i have no craving at all . i managed not to buy any cigarettes or weed today  (on my payday) and still have $100 left (out of 200) after buying my meds , and $40 i spent on alcohol (i know i know , story for another day if it seems like a big deal) and some other stuff . 

i find leaf/kieff is perfect to get rid of the cravings , because it is more of a habit than an actual addiction , and it gets u somewhat stoned to . so having a bong when u feel like a bong is perfect , and its somewhat weed also .


----------



## nekointheclouds

Merging with the Quitting mega-thread


----------



## Jets

*For those who have quit Weed before, how did you cope?*

I have currently not smoked Marijuana for 1 month and my life has been boring as hell.


I don't have any cravings or anything, nor was I a heavy smoker (3-4 times a week). It's just when I smoked, I would always look forward to ending my day with a joint and watching a movie etc.

Now that I have nothing to look forward to at the end of the week. Life has been very mundane, and boring. Especially stuff I used to do when high (music, movies etc.)


How did you guys cope with (not necessarily the mental addiction) of Marijuana, but rather, missing it all together?

Does it get better with time?


----------



## cryptix420

Exercise is the main thing. A good bike ride is even more exhilarating than drugs sometimes. Find new/more friends, girls, passions, go to school, or try other drugs? lol


----------



## nekointheclouds

Well why did you quit?

I mean, there isn't much that can equal the feeling of smoking a bowl to relax after a long day. Most people have a drink instead of smoking, but drinking isnt anywhere as enjoyable for me as weed it. Its all about personal preference though.  

Honestly the only time i really quit smoking was because at the time i became involved with a guy who didnt smoke. But we had some realling amazing sex, so sex pretty much took the place of weed for me. I stayed clean of the green for about 4 years, but never found anything that matched the awesome relaxing powers of smoking weed(other than the really great sex daily nightly and ever so rightly) which is why i went back to it once the relationship ended. 

Normally i would merge this with the Quitting Mega thread, but you have already quit. I'll just leave these open for feedback.


----------



## lilczey

opiates


----------



## dscoopz

go to the gym and have a really good workout, when you work out and push your body to the limit, i garuntee when you leave that gym, your goin to have a natural high, like a natural coke run, feels really good.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

Not only excersise but find some receatioal activities , I stopped smoking pot about 9 days ago , and already really miss it lol , I can assure u I had/have a strong mental addiction to weed . I've just disconnected myself from the people who smoke , and have had to use willpower to stop myself even buying it , I'm outa cash for 2 weeks though  so I can't buy any drugs at all .


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I cope through understanding that I am a better man without the stuff in my brain all the time. I feel healthier, much smarter, my pot-induced anxiety and depression clear up, and my #1 reason for living isn't to service a lonely plant that latches on to people. 

Maybe you arn't experiencing the positives of being off pot because you don't have enough activities other than drugs going on in your life that are enjoyable. I work out harder, read through literature much faster, and I am generally much more focussed and responsible. Basically, I cope through realizing that I am better off without pot in every area of my life that matters to me, and that the meaning of life is not to chase pleasure inducing experiences, but for me it is to become the best possible version of my self both mentally and physically. A great way to relax other than sex or drugs is through yoga, which I do every day. As altered states can be a productive means of exploring consciousness, I do not give them up but rather stick to the rare use of powerful psychedelics, which is far more rewarding than chasing an addictive stone my whole life and burning out horribly. 

I also take great pride in no longer giving drug dealers money. The pot industry is controlled by violent criminal organizations in my area who will give you the option of a bullet in the knee or a chopped off finger if you owe them money. I have indirectly given thousands of dollars to these disgusting people who have little going for them in terms of mental capacity and resort to growing a plant for their "career" and feeding off of other people's addictions. I never want to give them another cent, but unfortunately, these bastards have me brainwashed to hand over money to them like a sheep. Not anymore. 

Cannabis overuse is a very negative thing for many people, and you should ask yourself what it is that you get out of smoking a lot of weed. As an introvert, I rarely if ever get to experience good sex and smoking weed all day fills the empty void that this has created in my life. However, smoking massive amounts of pot is not a good way of dealing with this problem as it makes me socially stupid, and is probably the main reason why I have this problem in the first place. I think that you should find some more productive activities to enjoy if upon introspection you come to realize that the reasons you are so attracted to pot in the first place are also not good ones. In my experience it doesn't solve problems, but rather creates many of them and simply isn't worth it at all. When the dope is in my system, I come up with all sorts of excuses as to why pot is good for me; when I sober up, I realize that I was in fact being delusional. 

As time goes on and the memories of being stoned fade away, things get a whole lot better, trust me. However things get worse before they get better - getting clean is one thing, staying clean is another. It sounds like you are struggling to stay clean. Some folk dislike attributing phrases usually reserved for needle junkies to potheads, but I use my sober state of consciousness as my frame of reference, not more harmful drugs that I don't give a shit about or do, and my pot use has had an extreme, tremendous negative effect on my life with very little positives apart from exposing me to mind expanding psychedelics. There comes a point, after a good 2 or 3 months in my case, that I cease to think about pot. When you no longer live with the burden of relying on a plant for certain purposes, things can really get a whole lot better and I find I'm far more confident, and spiritually free.


----------



## -=SS=-

Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with having a small toke at the end of a hard week. How is that any different to having a glass or two of wine with your partner or friends? We need a carrot on a stick to keep us chugging through life. But if you don't want to smoke, spend time with friends or a partner, do something engaging that will take your mind off of it.

I stopped back in August so I could be 100% focused for the academic year. Started a new Uni course and did loads of new things I hadn't done. Didn't really miss it once to be honest. Now the summer is here and I'm not doing anything I started up again. Spent a week abusing it like I used to, got sick of it again.. and now I'm back to where I was last August, wanting a small toke every now and then but not being stoned all the time.

Not sure if that helps :/


----------



## Alprazolam8129

This might not be the best advise, but opiates seem to kill the urge when i needed to smoke everyday now i honestly could care less 'bout weed but, we've had a complete drought of opiates and im goin crazy..


----------



## Keif' Richards

^I'd say "you can't be serious" with this suggestion, but the bad news is that you're always serious Alpraz

How do you cope with complete cessation of marijuana smoking? It sucks at first. There are definite withdrawal symptoms, however minor they may be. These symptoms usually include boredom, lack of appetite, and really wanting to get high. I guess my advice is pretty straightforward. Just try not to think about it, and eventually your past endeavors with cannabis will fade into obscurity and you'll know longer crave it so bad. It's kind of like forgetting about that ex-girlfriend you know?

I, too, used to require weed to go to sleep at night. When I could no longer smoke at night like I so enjoyed, I just changed up my bedtime routine. Instead of smoking weed, I take 100mg of diphenhydramine and 10mg of melatonin. Both working together really helps me relax before bed and eventually knocks me right out around the 1:15hr mark. I hope this helps you out


----------



## burn out

I became an alcoholic and benzodiazepine addict and then eventually moved onto heroin. I don't recommend this though.


----------



## nekointheclouds

burn out said:


> I became an alcoholic and benzodiazepine addict and then eventually moved onto heroin. I don't recommend this though.



and this is why you should never try to replace one addiction with another. 

There are far too many stories on bluelight of this kind of thing, and its easy to let happen. I swear if i were more inclined to drinking I would have prolly picked up quite the drinking habit during my sober period(sober from weed and other illegal substances) but i have never been a huge drinker. I get sick to my stomach too easily, get bad hang overs, and generally dont find it anywhere near as enjoyable or medicinal for me. 

So far i think the two most mentioned options:

Sex and Exercise.


----------



## Jibult

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> I cope through understanding that I am a better man without the stuff in my brain all the time. I feel healthier, much smarter, my pot-induced anxiety and depression clear up, and my #1 reason for living isn't to service a lonely plant that latches on to people.=]




I think we've got a winner.


To speak for myself, though, the key to beating a long-term drug habit is finding something (or somethingS) to replace your substance addiction. You can refrain from smoking all you want, but that's just half the battle. The other half is killing your urge to smoke, which is extremely more difficult than simply not smoking. You've just got to find something else for your mind to dwell on and keep yourself preoccupied so that you get out of the habit of even *thinking* about your habit... if that makes sense.


----------



## CuDLife

yea your not gonna wanna do opiates to get over it, i dont do em im just thinkin that cant be a good idea. But man if you didnt have a good reason to quit that might be it right there, then your depriving yourself of a relatively harmless substance for no reason, a substance you happen to LOVE. 

The plain fact of the matter is weed just isnt bad for you, you can smoke 7 joint years without it negatively affecting your lungs (1 joint a day for seven years) so if your quitting for no reason just to see how it'd be i would resume indefinitely. But if your quitting for financial or health problems, just find a hobby. When i would take a break i would turn something into my weed. Sounds bad probably, but everytime i'd get the urge i'd go on a bike ride or play some cod or just do something to substitute the time taken blazing. It's probably work for a month, then you'd need some real activities, but that shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## CuDLife

just realized i basically summed up what Jibult said, but he is veeery right


----------



## Nocturne83

Currently don't miss it.  I used to love smoking it after snorting oxies, but I live in a place where I can't take a chance with the smells, and the summer job I got required a drug test, so I had to quit.  Smoking weed by itself or with alcohol depresses me.


----------



## SirTophamHat

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> One detailed post



Hey man, I'm not the OP, but I really appreciate you typing all of that out.  I'm in the beginning stages of getting "clean" from pot and I wanted to ask you a question, since I feel like what you just said is almost exactly how I personally feel myself.

I'm excited about getting clean, however I'm worried that I won't be able to enjoy the pot again without it being too intense.  Do you see yourself indulging on occasion (let's say 1-3 times a month) without problem?  During my senior year of high school I smoked almost exclusively on weekends and never had a real problem, yet then as I became a daily smoker through university it really started to bear down on me and get bad.  As you said, it's easy to rationalize things in the moment and not want to see the light.  I fucking love weed, and also recognize that daily extended use severely clouds my head and prevents me from actualizing my potential in most areas of life.  Kind of a shame really.  I think the problem morein lies with an issue of self-control--I buy huge quantities because I hate dealing with crooks, and then, hey, it's there, why not smoke it?  Yep.  I definitely suck at self-control.


----------



## kaywholed

pumping iron


----------



## Jibult

nekointheclouds said:


> So far i think the two most mentioned options:
> 
> Sex and Exercise.




I say we combine the two and call it sexercise.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Hey sirtophamhat, I'm glad you found my post useful. I've actually only not been stoned for a week, so I am typing down my thoughts like crazy because I become a little manic for a while when I'm coming off it. Not really, I'm just a little overwhelmed by my sober energy. And plus, I am still obsessing over pot at this point - the most I can do is write about it

I managed a 3 month break last year, and then I didn't get my dream job I really wanted and came close to getting, so I smoked a joint to deal with it. I immediately became a fiend again and everything just went straight to hell, all the amazing progress I had made was lost. Now, after burning out for 6 months or so and finally having had enough of chasing that initial high, I know better. I'm not going to make that mistake this time. Once a fiend, always a fiend... I really can't afford to smoke ever again at this point, my 20's will pass me by and I will think "what have I done with my life?"

I believe that my neurophysiology has been forever changed by weed, and that even after prolonged breaks the dormant addiction comes back full force. I have ruined this drug for myself by abusing it, which is ok, because it never did much good for me anyway and I can still very much get high off other mind expanding things on occasion, that leave me feeling liberated instead of angry, depressed, anxious, and craving another hit like crazy for at least a couple days.   

A strange thing is that I have excellent self control with other drugs that I use, being able to take them or leave them. I've been persistently dedicated to exercise for a decade, and consider myself strong minded. It's almost embarassing that I've been caught by something so seemingly innocent, after sniffing all these lab chemicals and gotten away with it, a darn little weed has completely fucked up my life. 

It was bad for me in university, I was stoned for everything and it made my social life far worse than I'm sure it would have been if I wasn't so burnt out all the time. But what is worse, is that I continued to smoke pot all day every day after university. I am currently careerless and I doubtless should not be at this point as I graduated ages ago. I know deep down that my total lack of self control with and obsession over weed is the primary reason for this, but in order to deal with it, alas, I smoke weed all day and days/weeks go by and whoops... forgot to apply all that much.


----------



## euphoricc

jail is a great way to quit lol otherwise smoke it uppp


----------



## squidhead

It never ceases to amaze me about how many people have a problem with weed. It's unbelievable!!
I have never even met anyone who tokes that said they had to quit because it was getting out-of-control. My whole life, 95% of my friends, acquaintances & relatives are weed smokers & have been for a long time. I started at age 15 in 1969. My 1st toke I knew this was the substance for me. I was also a raging alcoholic for 25+ yrs, drinking a 12-pack nightly. It got to the point where the hangovers were lasting longer than my previous night's booze buzz. I quit drinking 9 yrs ago.
I smoked cigs since age 13, about a pack-a-day for almost 40 yrs. I quit that ignorant habit 5 yrs ago. But weed? I can toke all evening & get up the next morning feeling just fine. I don't toke all day long. I did in the 1970s & 80s, but nowadays, I wait until about 7-8 p.m. I've never even taken a break, except when I had emergency gall-bladder surgery & was hospitalized 9 days. But when I came home, I stayed clear of weed for another 3 weeks. Didn't bother me in the least. I gotta admit, when I restarted, it felt great!! Nothing like a great stone. I have a few pals who grow, so I get comped all my smoke. I got 2 mason jars full of bodacious buds!!
Anyway, I worked for a major newspaper for 20+ yrs & a smaller paper until I retired. We live in a bought & paid for $250,000 house in a retirement community. Been married 25 yrs & we have a 21 yr old son...who doesn't toke, smoke, drink or gamble. Not 1 vice. I guess the point I'm trying to make is that after tokin weed for 43 yrs, I lived a normal life with no bad effects from weed. If booze can be sold to anyone 21 yrs of age, why not weed? How many youngsters drink some beers, get behind the wheel & say, "Watch me take this corner at 90!!"...Now, how many people who are stoned would say that when driving? Probably 0!! They'd be going the speed limit...worrying if the cops are hiding somewhere.
Everyone's different, so the people who can toke & live a normal life, shouldn't be persecuted that weed hasn't had adverse effects for them!!


----------



## Roger&Me

^I think you misunderstand, Mr. Squidhead. Nobody is "persecuting" anyone!

Weed is a great drug. My favorite drug. I think it should be legal and available to everyone who wants it. I vape a _lot_ of weed everyday, myself. 

But it is clearly addictive for some people. I can't go a day without smoking weed without sweating very profusely and feeling quite irritable. If I go a couple days, I'm remarkably uncomfortable and can't sleep a wink. I know other people who are in a similar situation, and the medical/scientific peer-reviewed literature has documented this phenomenon extensively. 

{*on an aside*: As opposed to what you previously insinuated in other threads that are now closed, I'm not a drug rep. (I wish! Those people make at least 5x what I do.) I'm just a lowly labrat with more education than I could possibly want or need or afford (who soon may be out of health insurance, so its crazy to insinuate I'm on the side of "the man" in some way), but I'm a scientist by both trade and inclination, so I just want to know the way things actually are. 

I really have nothing in my life but good people, good nugs, and a love of truth, and so when I see untruths I speak against them. This is so in the case of cannabis withdrawal, because its a very real phenomenon and it bothers me when people refuse to accept that it is real. I experience it as a defining part of my life, in that I just can't stop smoking pot because of the negative symptoms that occur when I stop. I've quit opiates, benzos, and cigarettes and still I have more trouble quitting pot -- due to _physical_ symptoms, especially the uncontrollable sweating which I find extremely hard to cope with.}


----------



## eljapoppo56

I've read this thread a lot and it really helped me. About 2 months ago (after wanting to and with help from this thread) I quit smoking weed for 30 days. It was pretty shitty the first few weeks but i eventually got over it. Quitting definitely wasn't the cure-all to all of my problems like i had expected, but it fixed a lot of things about me. For example, I definitely feel more social and stuff now. When I smoked for the first time after 30 days, I got high as fuck! it felt like the good 'ol times i had had with weed. I was laughy, smiley, very psychedelic and had cottonmouth like a mother fucker! I had been smoking for 4 years all day everyday prior to this. So I highly recommend taking a month break--It DOES bring back the cannabis magic. Now I only smoke when I have an opportunity (usually 3 days/week and not all day long) and I still get high as hell. You guys can do it and it is so worth it! I was like all of you guys saying how weed is ruining your life. I realize how hard it is to get motivation to quit, but it is very possible and well worth it. Just thought id give my 2 cents. Good luck to all of you


----------



## eljapoppo56

When i took my break from weed, I coincidentally lost all of my friends for a multitude of reasons (people got girl/boy friends, jobs, etc.). So i was super lonely. I picked up drinking a little bit and that helped my craving to get "altered" lol. Other than that, when I did have a rare time to spend time with someone, this helped keep my mind off things. Also, work and school as well. Good luck to you friend


----------



## eljapoppo56

Also-- I wrote a list of what things in my life that would change for the better without cannabis and this helped a lot. My list was HUGE so that helped. Looking back at the list, a lot of the things that I wanted to change indeed did, but there were others on my list that are still the same. I defs checked off like 3/4 of my list after quitting though


----------



## ^Xayo

@ AE
i once smoked some hemp hash oil when i was dry and it definately took the will to smoke away a good bit my girl who suffers rheumatoid athritis also noted that the pain went away so maybe you are on to something there, the hemp did get you high by the way (it was a plant we found in a friends backyard growing from bird food) but just in immense quantities and was kind of a dull high.

If i had to quit i would definately try to pick something up that is pretty low grade as these are more likely to have less thc and more cbd and puff it to make the craving for a bong hit go away the first 2 days...I noticed if you sneak yourself out of smoking rather than stopping completly there are no "withdrawals" at all, just feeling normal...I normally do this after a longer binge of smoking, i will smoke 3 cones on friday, 2 on saturday and only 1 by sunday night. It really for me just works this easy...


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Physical withdrawal is real, although I have been cutting back all year and I don't get it anymore. Emotions are physical in nature and I consistently become depressed for a few days when I stop smoking it before becoming stable again due to the receptor downregulation or whatever it is. Not to mention that I puke if I eat a serving of oats, and stay up all night with my thoughts racing unable to sleep, which is due but not limited to there being downregulated cannabinoid receptors in my stomach and pancreas I believe. I have literally stayed up for 4 days straight withdrawing, laying all day in bed, sweaty and anxious, furious at how dependent I have become on something that I heard wasn't even addictive. And then when I'm finally able to fall asleep I get horrible sleep paralysis. My body wigs out, but that's all in my head I guess, not a real problem

You have to smoke a LOT of pot, for a long time to get this, that's why people don't think it's real. You just arn't smoking that much weed... 90%+ of daily smokers I know don't get physical withdrawal, but for people like me who smoke 3.5grams+ of high grade every day, and have been doing so year after year, I assure you it is real and it totally sucks. I'm the type to rock a big bong rip every 20 minutes for the whole entire day, that will catch up with you eventually and you'll fuck up your body chemistry doing that

I know it's a wicked awesome super fun mind expanding drug, that's why I smoked so much of it throughout the years. But it's totally fucked me over now physically so I am through with it, and my psychological attachment to it has become so rediculous that self control is not worth it at all, because of the unavoidable anxiety and depression I experience for a whole day or 2 when I come down even after smoking once now, as a long term addict the comedown has become severe - there wasn't even a harsh comedown initially but my body has changed from it.


----------



## slimvictor

I like the ideas of sex and exercise.
Exercise has helped me in the past, and continues to help.
But starting to learn a new, difficult language helped me quit and keep my mind off of weed for several years. 
I decided I was going to go to that country, and began studying my ass off, memorizing words and sentences, etc.
There was no longer time to smoke weed.
So, I recommend becoming passionate about something and really mastering it. 
It doesn't really matter what it is - become a chef, or a swimmer, or a stock trader, or an expert on butterflies.
What matters is that you are passionate about it, and you go in that direction wholeheartedly.


----------



## 5-Meo-WTF

i've only experienced withdrawal symptoms once, after smoking 5-10 bowls a day for about 50 days i stopped cold turkey. it took me about 5 extra hours laying in bed wide awake before i could fall asleep and my appetite was nonexistent. after i week i gave in and smoked again. there really is an enormous amount of misinformation about weed that is widely believed by those who smoke. feels bad, man.


----------



## squidhead

Roger&Me said:


> ^I think you misunderstand, Mr. Squidhead. Nobody is "persecuting" anyone!
> 
> Weed is a great drug. My favorite drug. I think it should be legal and available to everyone who wants it. I vape a _lot_ of weed everyday, myself.
> 
> But it is clearly addictive for some people. I can't go a day without smoking weed without sweating very profusely and feeling quite irritable. If I go a couple days, I'm remarkably uncomfortable and can't sleep a wink. I know other people who are in a similar situation, and the medical/scientific peer-reviewed literature has documented this phenomenon extensively.
> 
> {*on an aside*: As opposed to what you previously insinuated in other threads that are now closed, I'm not a drug rep. (I wish! Those people make at least 5x what I do.) I'm just a lowly labrat with more education than I could possibly want or need or afford (who soon may be out of health insurance, so its crazy to insinuate I'm on the side of "the man" in some way), but I'm a scientist by both trade and inclination, so I just want to know the way things actually are.
> 
> I really have nothing in my life but good people, good nugs, and a love of truth, and so when I see untruths I speak against them. This is so in the case of cannabis withdrawal, because its a very real phenomenon and it bothers me when people refuse to accept that it is real. I experience it as a defining part of my life, in that I just can't stop smoking pot because of the negative symptoms that occur when I stop. I've quit opiates, benzos, and cigarettes and still I have more trouble quitting pot -- due to _physical_ symptoms, especially the uncontrollable sweating which I find extremely hard to cope with.}



I never realized how many people have a difficult time smoking weed...quitting weed...taking a break from weed, etc, etc. I have never even met anyone who had a tough time with cannabis. Evidently, most people just can't quit smoking abruptly.
My apologies towards anyone who's having a rough time quitting whatever habit they've decided to stop. I tip my hat to anyone who's trying & still having a difficult time. Just set your mind to it & you'll succeed. I have to realize that a lotta people just can't stop their habit(s) easily.


----------



## burn out

I am glad there is finally some awareness of the addictiveness of weed. I can relate to all the symptoms described by the people who have difficulties with weed withdrawal. It used to piss me off so much because I knew that my withdrawal were real and physical but I would always encounter people who would just laugh at me and tell me it was impossible. I hate that viewpoint because I feel like maybe if there been more warnings about how addictive and harmful marijuana can be to some people, maybe then I would not have let it ruin my life. But who knows, maybe I would have. I just remember justifying it to myself in the beginning by telling myself how harmless it was and how it was so much safer than drinking, even though all my friends who drank on the weekends but didn't smoke weed were doing fine, while I was turning to into a paranoid wreck and failing classes because all I did was smoke weed and my brain was so clogged up with THC that I couldn't remember stuff and/or just stopped caring about school and spent thousands of dollars to smoke this plant.

Also, that thing about seven joint years (one joint a day for seven years) well I used to smoke six joints a day every day so every year was six joint years for me and my lungs certainly were damaged by it. I developed an awful cough and suffered from shortness of breath and would feel like I was going to pass out any time I exercised.


----------



## squidhead

My utmost sympathies to you...I really had no idea how many people can't get a grip on moderation. EVERYTHING needs to be done in moderation...whether it's dope, food, exercising, booze, gambling, etc.
I must say, though, you picked a great user name...considering.


----------



## burn out

Thanks, I think weed is kind of like alcohol. It's not as addictive as alcohol for most people, but it can be compared to alcohol in the sense that a person like you might say have not met many alcoholics in real life. I mean, you might say everyone in my family drinks, they always have wine at social gatherings, my friends drink beer, etc and none of them are alcoholics. So based solely on your own experience, you might not consider alcohol that addictive. However, if you go to an AA meeting, or just look at a map of AA meetings in your area or other statistics on alcohol abuse, so you will see that alcoholism is incredibly prevalent. 

I feel like most marijuana users do not become addicted, but there are certain people where marijuana just fits into their lifestyle and they can become seriously dependent on it to the point where it actually becomes as serious as an addiction to so called harder drugs. I am right now addicted to heroin, and although heroin withdrawal is definitely far worse than marijuiana withdrawal, to be fair I have to admit that marijuana had a lot of negative impacts on me that heroin has not had. For instance, marijuana caused me to become paranoid, have panic attacks and become forgetful. It also caused me to become depressed and anxious even when sober and very forgetful too. Over time, it took me to a very dark place. Heroin hasn't ever made me panic or anxious and generally the only thing I get depressed about over my heroin use is how much it costs. Now am I saying that everyone should stop smoking pot and switch to heroin? Of course not. However, there just needs to be some awareness out there, that for a small minority of users, cannabis addiction can be extremely serious.

There were times where for months on end I would do nothing but sit in my room taking gravity bong hits all day. How I ever got to that point, I don't know. But it was a very dark time in my life and it actually took me years after quitting, before I finally began to feel like my old self again, and not paranoid anymore.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Okay I'm gonna go ahead and merge this with the mega thread, feel free to continue the discussion there guys!

/merged.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

I'm now 12 days clean , I've been excersising but today I did my first proper workout  , usually I'll play pool as a great passtime but I can hardly lift my arms now haha . I plan on trying the 'occasional' smoker thing eventually , hopefully not for a fair while longer , but my plan is to just buy a gram every payday (every 2 weeks) which will be gone within a day or two , along with my pay disappearing in that time also lol . Does this sound like an alright plan ?


----------



## squidhead

PeacePipeChief said:


> I'm now 12 days clean , I've been excersising but today I did my first proper workout  , usually I'll play pool as a great passtime but I can hardly lift my arms now haha . I plan on trying the 'occasional' smoker thing eventually , hopefully not for a fair while longer , but my plan is to just buy a gram every payday (every 2 weeks) which will be gone within a day or two , along with my pay disappearing in that time also lol . Does this sound like an alright plan ?



Sounds OK to me...but your best bet (& you won't be able to smoke it anytime soon) is to grow your own. It's a great hobby...will keep you 'clean' for awhile, as it won't be toke-able for 4-5 months. Either indoor or an outdoor grow. I prefer outdoors myself (although there is that small animal problem) & just take a piss around your plants & make a barrier of cayenne pepper.
The only problem with an 'indoor' grow is if the pigs pinch you & discover your plants inside the house, the bastards can confiscate your home (happened to a pal of mine in Utah) & your possessions...plus he lived within a 1000 ft of a schoolyard. You'll save a ton of $$$ by growing your own...& it'll keep you clean until the plants are ready for harvesting & curing. It's a win-win situation!!


----------



## PeacePipeChief

squidhead said:


> Sounds OK to me...but your best bet (& you won't be able to smoke it anytime soon) is to grow your own. It's a great hobby...will keep you 'clean' for awhile, as it won't be toke-able for 4-5 months. Either indoor or an outdoor grow. I prefer outdoors myself (although there is that small animal problem) & just take a piss around your plants & make a barrier of cayenne pepper.
> The only problem with an 'indoor' grow is if the pigs pinch you & discover your plants inside the house, the bastards can confiscate your home (happened to a pal of mine in Utah) & your possessions...plus he lived within a 1000 ft of a schoolyard. You'll save a ton of $$$ by growing your own...& it'll keep you clean until the plants are ready for harvesting & curing. It's a win-win situation!!



That's a really good suggestion , thank you  yeah I've got a few seeds ATM , was gonna buy some more and start an outdoor (rural bush style) grow , it's not the right season ATM though , which tbh is even better because it gives me even longer to stay clean , my only issue with growing my own is that I will have HEAPS , I'm the type who would be selling it like crazy (probably two ounces a day within the first week) , and if I had so much I would be back to square one with smoking all day , because I simply cannot control myself , for a few reasons , one I have an addictive nature (Aspergers) , two I'm only 17 and 3 I'm an ex (clean for 5 months) IV ice junkie , which has destroyed my self control . I've always been extremely interested in growing and can't wait to give it a try , hopefully by the time the season for planting comes around I'll have my use in control


----------



## burn out

In Michigan its legal to grow pot if you have a medical card.


----------



## squidhead

PeacePipeChief said:


> That's a really good suggestion , thank you  yeah I've got a few seeds ATM , was gonna buy some more and start an outdoor (rural bush style) grow , it's not the right season ATM though , which tbh is even better because it gives me even longer to stay clean , my only issue with growing my own is that I will have HEAPS , I'm the type who would be selling it like crazy (probably two ounces a day within the first week) , and if I had so much I would be back to square one with smoking all day , because I simply cannot control myself , for a few reasons , one I have an addictive nature (Aspergers) , two I'm only 17 and 3 I'm an ex (clean for 5 months) IV ice junkie , which has destroyed my self control . I've always been extremely interested in growing and can't wait to give it a try , hopefully by the time the season for planting comes around I'll have my use in control



I'm glad I could help, PPC...& the best of luck on staying in control of your usage. I remember being 17 (1971) & toking most of the day. Of course, back then the price of a 'lid' (between 24-28 gms) was $15 for some righteous Michoacan or Oaxacan & $20 for Acapulco Gold or Jamaican. Then about 1974, the influx of Colombian weed was the main attraction & prices more than doubled. Still, at $40/oz, it wasn't a HUGE investment.
Good luck on the grow & on controlling usage!!


----------



## PeacePipeChief

squidhead said:


> I'm glad I could help, PPC...& the best of luck on staying in control of your usage. I remember being 17 (1971) & toking most of the day. Of course, back then the price of a 'lid' (between 24-28 gms) was $15 for some righteous Michoacan or Oaxacan & $20 for Acapulco Gold or Jamaican. Then about 1974, the influx of Colombian weed was the main attraction & prices more than doubled. Still, at $40/oz, it wasn't a HUGE investment.
> Good luck on the grow & on controlling usage!!



fuck if only prices were still like that ! normal price for an oz as far as i kno is $300 aus dollars , i can get some in a rural area near me for 150-200 an oz which is fucking awsome for me haha , and a gram is $20 but around here (new area) $20 is a stick which is usually 1.5g . i usually get 500 from selling an o , so its profits all round anyway haha . will be awsome if i can control myself well enough by the time a grow is done to just sell it all and smoke none .


----------



## CuDLife

burn out said:


> Also, that thing about seven joint years (one joint a day for seven years) well I used to smoke six joints a day every day so every year was six joint years for me and my lungs certainly were damaged by it. I developed an awful cough and suffered from shortness of breath and would feel like I was going to pass out any time I exercised.



That's intense, very intense. I gotta say i'm not really surprised you felt that fucked up. How long did you do that for


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Be careful not to resort to alcohol at all if you are having trouble during a break. That stuff is a whole other ballpark and far worse for you in every way than cannabis. I'd smoke joints on the hour before having drinks even once a week, the stuff is pure body destruction.


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## PeacePipeChief

Yeah but it sure as hell doesn't bring all the mental issues that weed does (for me) and I don't drink regularly ATM .

Also I spent a year straight drinking daily then 2 years drinking very regularly with no real harm done , cigarettes have fucked my shit up though :/ that's not saying that alcohol isnt pure poison , just stating my experience .


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

It's best not to make a big deal of it too. If you want to stop or cut back, just do it and try not to think about it. It's just pot right? You'll be fine long term if you just stop. And chances are you don't need it for anything. Make note and appreciate the positive changes. Today is my 1 week mark I just realized, but I don't even care I've stopped counting the days like I used to. It isn't worth worrying about. I just lost interest - I abused it too bad, got terrible side effects, life became boring, and now I've moved on. Start by slowly cutting back too, I've really stretched this out and this week has been great, as opposed to when I used to freak out trying to go from all day every day to cold turkey right away. I know a joint might be fun, but it's not worth it anymore. 

I just haven't had any cravings yet at all for some reason. And I'm actually going to be able to trip out this summer since I'm not so burnt out anymore, I'm looking forward to trying a low dose of AMT and raving out sometime soon. I haven't had the drive to go out and have fun like this in ages. I'm already seeing some unexpected success as well that may not have worked out if I was high last week. Life is going to be even better without mary jane, as much as I love her. It's best to end a relationship on good terms.


----------



## squidhead

In the 43 yrs of my weed use, I have NEVER heard of so many people that have problems with it. I am completely amazed!!


----------



## LadyLucid

^^Sir, you're living in the age of medicated problems, which in turn produces people with problems. not the other way around.

I can relate to a lot of posts here, but I don't think I've found anyone with a similar situation like mine. I stopped smoking for a month [ending on this past 4/20], and since then my tolerance has been low low lowww. Doesn't take much to get me retarded still, and it's been two months of smoking daily. The last week of my finals I was high all day every day (just a tiny bowl gets me for an afternoon), and it didn't affect my tolerance whatsoever. 
Also, I'm not sure what to attribute my growing depression to [i have a severely depressive personality, so it might just be another phase of blah]. I've been going through my usual health issues, but more and more things keep piling up and I have pinpointed the time of problems starting to when I decided to take a break. Since I first started smoking 2 years ago, I've been extremely focused and productive while high. Not lately, even though smoking always dramatically boosts my mood I still feel down most of the time. I tried coke a few months ago and was thinking trying a less insane upper might help me out...? eh.


----------



## squidhead

What are 'medicated' problems'? You mean that there's a pill for anything & everything nowadays?


----------



## PeacePipeChief

Rave , I kno what u mean with just not thinking about it , that's basically what I do but this thread always reminds me of how many days I've gone lol . I never though Id change this much without weed , I'm getting REALLY good at pool , and almost helplessly addicted to working out haha , I kept nearly passing out the other day and would t stop , probs debydtration but . Been working out 1-2 a day for the last 5 days , nearly 2 hours at a time . Didn't even think my fitness was as good as it is ATM , it's not that great but I didn't think I'd be able to workout for 2 hours at a time . 

I've been saying no to maryjane pretty often now , few friends wanted to send me some weed , had opportunities in my complex , now an all day every day weed smoking person (reckons hes a friend) wants me to move in with him and his dad , not gonna happen though , easily one of the shittest/fakest people I've ever met , fucking mt druitt ....


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

That's awesome chief. I've smoked once in the past 2 weeks, and I've noticed my cardio has improved. Quite a bit Although I have always been one to enjoy working out stoned. My social skills too, my last interview went real well (I'm usually high for them) but they want me to do a medical now. I'm really worried this involves a drug test, so I put on 3 sweaters today and went running up a big hill in the sun and nearly fainted . I'm not sure if me being off pot is that good a thing because I've been drinking way more and I had a crazy acid trip earlier this week, but I dont have the option of going back now as I can't justify this due to a possible pending drug test. I'm still having mad cravings to smoke up but I'm trying to chill out, and not take any more acid for a while haha. For the most part, I'm feeling great! And seeing radiohead soon, how am I not going to burn for thatt haha??


----------



## PeacePipeChief

i havent even smoked once in the last 3 weeks , dont plan on it either , almost had a smoke with my best mate whos leaving this morning but i still turned it down  on 400mg codeine atm lol , rationalized by the fact i wont get like i do with weed and i am really good at keeping it occasional , oh and its saturday i havent even been out the weekend the whole time ive quit pot ^.^


----------



## cryptix420

squidhead said:


> In the 43 yrs of my weed use, I have NEVER heard of so many people that have problems with it. I am completely amazed!!



What is to be so amazed about? How can you not have heard of the dark side of cannabis if you've been using it for 43 years? Turning a blind eye perhaps?


----------



## projump2001

update.. i stopped for the 3 maybe 4th time 2 days ago.. this is day two and i feel so much better and i have more energy and clear headed. i need to write this down so next time i want to smoke, i can tell myself "not worth it"


----------



## squidhead

cryptix420 said:


> What is to be so amazed about? How can you not have heard of the dark side of cannabis if you've been using it for 43 years? Turning a blind eye perhaps?



Probably because everyone I've ever known or been hanging around with don't see a dark side to cannabis. They have self-control, will-power, & believe in moderation. There is no 'dark side' for us.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

projump2001 said:


> update.. i stopped for the 3 maybe 4th time 2 days ago.. this is day two and i feel so much better and i have more energy and clear headed. i need to write this down so next time i want to smoke, i can tell myself "not worth it"



thats good man , ive been doing the exact same thing to remind myself its just not worth it , but now its just imprinted in my brain that its simply not worth it to cloud my head like that , even in low times in sobriety , im 3 weeks clean from pot now and have no intentions of smoking any time soon , i just wish i could buy like 3 cones to go with my codeine lol but even that i think would lead to smoking more often then itd sneak its way right back in :/



squidhead said:


> Probably because everyone I've ever known or been hanging around with don't see a dark side to cannabis. They have self-control, will-power, & believe in moderation. There is no 'dark side' for us.



do u know many daily smokers that smoke heaps every day ? like 1-2 grams atleast .


----------



## squidhead

PeacePipeChief said:


> do u know many daily smokers that smoke heaps every day ? like 1-2 grams atleast .



Over the course of a day? Yeah sure...probably more if their weed isn't top-shelf & possibly less if their weed is like mine. They all function just fine...have families, careers, nice homes, the entire gamut. Just like the executives who have their evening cocktails, we have our evening tokes.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

haha good job on that , thing is smoking 1-2 grams a day is gonna cloud ur head no matter who u are , there would definetly be improvements if they stopped . but seems like they have no need to stop , if theyre doing that well haha .


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ Thanks man...you're probably right, PPC.


----------



## villian

squidhead said:


> Probably because everyone I've ever known or been hanging around with don't see a dark side to cannabis. They have self-control, will-power, & believe in moderation. There is no 'dark side' for us.



So cannabis only has negative effects for people lacking in self-control, will-power, and moderation? Good to know.


----------



## projump2001

day 3 feeling foggy so I haven't smoked strange I just think it takes time to really get back on track after you quit there's a few lowes before you get a normal feeling


----------



## squidhead

villian said:


> So cannabis only has negative effects for people lacking in self-control, will-power, and moderation? Good to know.



Glad I could help...


----------



## projump2001

i notice i have more energy to do things, and i want to learn new things or do new things.. for one i think about meeting new people.. it seem that when you quit weed, you can do more, learn more.. The weed allowed me to focus on things i already was into but not much for opening up to new things..


----------



## Dud_ette001

I took a break at the beginning of the year, I didn't smoke for 2 weeks, but since the break I have found that I do not nearly smoke as much as before, not till the afternoon most days. Good Luck to the others


----------



## Liar

*glad to help*

Im glad you asked this question of us.  I would like to stress how difficult it is to describe cannabis cessation, as every person is different, and I want to emphasize the importance of multiple perspectives on this topic.  Here is mine.
I've been a heavy smoker for 4 years (couple nugs of CA medical per day out of the bong).  Cannabis still feels relaxing and euphoric for me.  I considered quitting about 1 year ago for health reasons, namely the quality of my lungs, mouth, and throat, which I am certain are all taking a beating from this thick and resinous plant smoke (which may or may not be worse than tobacco smoke). However, I have still been picking up at the shops, putting myself in an uncomfortable mental state which can be summed up in the following musings: "I wonder how long I will be doing this?"  "Why do I continue to buy something that has grown so subtle as to be mostly unappreciated?"  The answers are not so clear, as my circumstantial cessations of cannabis are almost always followed by my return to a "blank" kind of clean.  I am different than most people in my cognitive deficiencies, namely my tendencies toward depression and negativity.  I have always been a slightly miserable soul, making this slightly life-enhancing plant all the more enticing to my personal needs.  I will finally add that at this point, the culture surrounding the sale and use of pot kind of turns me off, as well as the high pricings and "hustler-like" attitudes of those that sell this earthen and natural material.  Perhaps vaporizing can surely make the plant safer to smoke, but how long would I have to continue medicating myself?  Perhaps it is just my time to quit, but the urges to smoke come very strong, and I have yet to do so.  I hope one day I will be more decisive about what is best for myself, and not be so scared of what will happen if I leave something behind.


----------



## squidhead

I'd just like to add that I am here to help the people who are trying to quit cannabis. If anyone is trying to stop toking, I'll gladly help you by removing any temptations around your home. It's gotta be a tough quit if there's weed near you, so if you'd like to get rid of any weed around your place, just send it to me. I'll give it a good home & will take care of it for you.
Just trying to help...


----------



## Hear Me Roar

For my insanity, I think I'm going to have to take a break. Been smoking it like every other day, for a good 7years with breaks in between. Lately, a lot of emotional carnage has erupted, so I started smoking to try chill out. One day I was with a friend, pissed off as hell, so I thought fuck it I'l just roll a big joint, we'll chill, had some really nice pungent stuff that day. So I smoked this joint with my friend and started getting anxious, my heart was racing and you know how the rest of the story goes. I've got a case of the para's and anxiety so need to cool the beans, if I'm ever to get back my insanity back and be able to take a toke again. Im keeping it cool now because I've  had 5mg of diazepam earlier. Only way to really kill the feeling, an i'm not going to start taking benzos, so I can smoke pot regularly. Just thought i'd finish of my stash, only a small joint. I have smoked since the day I had the first episode... but roughly the same thing keeps happening  It's almost like not being able to get a hard on. I don't mind taking a break, I don't really rely on it and not to say i'l quit. That door is probably going to stay open, but I think for the time being i'm going to say bye to pot for a bit. Save my mental health for other endevaours, get some shit sorted, then go back a visit that door. Open it a little, then maybe just go right on through.

TO WHICH...  i could just get paras an anxiety again but shit happens. I like smoking it, but y'know, priorities, can't be a nervous wreck or be on  benzos or drunk just so I can smoke a bit of bud. 8)

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## shimazu

I am getting a vaporizer next week and that will solve my only remaining issue with cannabis (smoking it).

Plus I will finally be able to smoke without blowing it out my window

err, vape

man I cant wait


----------



## Cevain

phantomcosmonaut said:


> So I began smoking weed everyday, maybe for the past two months. It has never caused physical problems for me until recently. So the issue is, when I don't smoke in a day I experience: 1) Inablity to fall asleep easily (I usually won't be able to sleep until 5am and even then it's still hard). 2) Difficulty eating more than a small meal 2x a day, if I try to eat more than that I get bad stomach aches. 3) Anxiety. Does anyone else experience this? I don't want to be blaming Mary Jane for this but I can only tie these problems to her, and when I do smoke weed they go away (obviously). I have little doubt that this is causing these issues, so I'd like to know why.



Every body is different. Some people use MJ to aid in falling asleep. Others can't get to sleep until the high is mostly over. I know people of both type. Not able to eat much is also common (again, everybody is different, the munchies is also common). Anxiety is also quite common. But you don't specify how long you have been smoking MJ, you say you smoke it daily for the past 2 months. For some people anxiety problems only come up after a few years of chronic use. But still, everybody is different, and you might be somewhat sensitive. As you may heve figured out yourself, it would not be unwise to cut back on your MJ use and see how it goes with all these negative things you are experiencing. It is my expectation that in less than a week most of those symptoms will probably be gone.


----------



## Chee$e

I am at shock at how people perceive Marijuana to be a "non-drug" 

The fact of the matter is my brother, is that this thing is as much as a drug as anything else. You are experiencing these symptoms as a result of excessive weed smoking. In the medical field, there is a known fact that when looking at any medicine or drug in the world, there is always a primary reaction (1st reaction) "When I am high, I eat and sleep well" And then the secondary reaction of the drug emerges when you are sober "I can't eat or sleep".

This concept is universal to most medicines and drugs in the world. The reaction you get when you are high is going to be the complete opposite reaction when you are sober. Now moderate to occasional cannabis users do not usually experience this because they are not stoned most of their time, but heavy cannabis use is definitely associated with lack of sleep, lack of appetite, and especially anxiety. (primary reaction "weed calms me down" secondary reaction "being sober feels like im anything but calm, I feel very racy and anxious".

If you want this to go away you need to completely quit Marijuana until you are able to sleep and eat regularly again, and if you wish to start smoking it again you would need to start using it moderately, like once a week or something dude. Some people can get away with heavy cannabis use, You and I are not these people.


----------



## Achten

Or you could buy yourself a vaporizer and choose which effect you want on what time.

Smoking is bad, mmkay, and it releases all the active ingredients at once, spoiling a lot of them being burnt. And also, a lot of non-psychoactive but still physiologically active waste products. This is what's "bad" about weed, imo.

I'm not affiliated with them on any level, but I am so proud of my volcano and tell it to everyone who wants to hear


----------



## phantomcosmonaut

Chee$e said:


> I am at shock at how people perceive Marijuana to be a "non-drug"



I didn't say that, and didn't mean to portray it in what I wrote. I do happen to be one of those people who says cannabis is a drug as much as cocaine is.

I have never experienced negative effects in my 3 years of smoking though, and I have used daily before this, maybe a half a year ago for a couple months as well. So that is why I was wondering. But as it was mentioned these side effects may happen after years of chronic use.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Cannabis is similar to caffeine in terms of it's addiction potential in my opinion. Edit: to be more accurate the dependence of cannabis is half as severe as that of caffeine, the withdrawal half as severe, the tolerance half as severe but the reinforcement twice that of caffeine according to one study, which gets things into perspective. It's just the conflation of cannabis with other 'harder' drugs that leads people to overestimate the addictiveness of it. It is true that taken to an extreme, with every day use it is likely to cause dependence to some extent for many people. The symptoms you described, low appetite, insomnia and nervousness are by far the most common but remember at the end of the day, compared to other drugs like opiates the withdrawal syndrome it is a walk in the park, not that I'm trying to minimize your problems. In terms of the psychological addiction i.e. your habit, it's relatively straightforward to deal with if you have the right psychosocial support, and your family will play an integral role in this if you are up front and honest with them and they are willing to help.

If you've been smoking all day every day then that shows you have a serious weakness for the drug because that's not a normal or healthy pattern of use and perhaps abstaining completely is the best option, otherwise managing your cannabis intake might be difficult. There are different schools of thought on this but for most people in my experience they find it easier to cope if they quit completely for a good while at first. After that it's up to you whether you start again and only you can make that choice. 

I don't think it's necessary to go to narcotics anonymous or anything like that unless you deem it necessary, but just removing yourself from situations where people are likely to smoke around you and tempt you will probably be sufficient to prevent temptation from getting the better of you. Over at the Dark Side you can get lots of good advice and support and people are more than happy to help as most have had problems with addiction in one form or another over there and are experienced in the sorts of issues you'll be going through.

As for why withdrawing from cannabis causes things like appetite loss, this might answer your question, although I am not a pharmacologist so take what I say with a large pinch of salt. The endocannabinoid system modulates rewarding properties of food by acting at specific mesolimbic areas in the brain. In the hypothalamus, CB1 receptor and endocannabinoids are components of the networks controlling appetite and food intake. So when you use cannabis 24/7 the brain being flooded by exogenous cannabinoids will cause a down regulation of the endocannabinoid receptors and when you abruptly cessate your cannabis use fewer receptors are available to attach to and you will experience appetite loss as a result, until your brain has a chance to adapt. The main role of endocannabinoids in the brain is to cause you to eat, sleep, relax and to forget, so in theory excessive cannabis use can interfere with these functions of the brain. This is why getting high causes the munchies, sleepiness, relaxation/anxiolytic effects and short term memory loss, although of course none of these effects are permanent once the brain reaches equilibrium again.


----------



## Chainer

I'm going to direct you to our quitting support thread.  You will find you are far from alone with these issues.  Even if you do not wish to quit, the people posting there have great advice on how to deal with your particular situation.

----> merged


----------



## trees_please

For me, maybe its obvious to some, I find its mostly about [mind]set, and to a near equal extent, setting.  You can think to yourself, man this is going to be my last bowl for a week, cus im low and im not going to spend any more money on it! but when the THC is out of your bloodstream and the brain attempts to function without it, your dependence kicks in, and you feel extremely compelled to use again.  

So a lifestyle change as in moving to a new house, losing a job, or any significant event (whether good or bad) can really help your efforts.  For me, I broke my leg and was bedridden for three weeks.  Obviously this was beyond my control, but its been almost a month now without smoking for me, and I've found I can be around people getting high, I can smell it.. and easily turn it down.  Personally, its seems to be entirely psychological, and once my mind's made up, it's not that hard.  Side note-- I do plan to get high this weekend when my friend's in town, so maybe that negates everything I wrote, but a month for me is alright.


----------



## squidhead

Whenever I get blasted on some killer sativa, I do this..............


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I am still fiending, and I also finally found a great job and am able to afford drugs. Work cuts time out of my ability to smoke weed all day, and I am finding that the weed is not messing up my performance per se, but that my interpersonal skills and work ethic are higher if I haven't smoked weed that day. Despite this I wake up early every morning and rock a lot of bong. In order to achieve great success in the "real world" (which is as unreal as it gets in my opinion, the whole system is set up to hide people from their true identity as The One :^P) I feel that I need to quit smoking too much weed. I'd dislike to receive a merely on-par performance review when I know I'm capable of going above and beyond. I just can't seem to care about anything or anyone all that much when I'm on the dope apart from the dope itself. Although liberating in a way, paradoxically, it is also restricting - because of how I feel the need for an external chemical in my body that is illegal (bullshit) and not always available, and also because of how it inevitably makes it harder for me to say things and do things. All depends on your personal philosophy, but I use drugs to become a free spirit, and weed is not helping me with this. Actually I'd say this became a problem years ago and it has yet to resolved. This is odd, because it changes everything so much, it has drastically altered the course of my life and the way I experience my existence.

I get by when I'm stoned all the time, but I do better when I'm off the stuff. I am also flat-out more intelligent in more ways than one when I'm not abusing cannabis. This is sometimes bothersome. The other thing is that it totally fucks me up when I'm withdrawing for a few days, so during that period, I have the option of smoking weed and being chill right away, or battling the cravings, irritability, and burnt out brain feeling for a week until they subside and I end up with a brain functioning at a higher efficiency and even feeling better emotionally. But all it takes is smoking pot once to dive right back into that hole, so I think at this point I am somewhat doomed.

The only time I am sober outside if work is when I don't have the immediate connection like today for instance. When I smoke weed a mere few times I week in small amounts, the consequences of this are wonderful. In theory this makes sense, but in practice I always end up smoking as much as I can. It makes no sense and I am aware of this, but I continue to act on the habitual tendency that has been ingrained in my mind over nearly a decade.

I don't need to quit, I just need to master myself. Sometimes I can control it. Or maybe I do need to quit. I'm always so confused. Unless I've been off it for a while, then I know damn well it does no good. Whether to be on the dope or off the dope, it drives me batshit crazy these days. No drug ever makes me have feelings like this, I just do the other ones and then they're over and done with. Even a month of no weed smoking and I'll still be thinking about it every day. I get baked and there isn't much of an issue until I run out and realize I'm a burnout. Seriously, fuck what this drug has done to me, fuck what I've become, but then again I love smoking weed so very very much.


----------



## squidhead

Damn dude...you gotta make up your mind what you want to do. Why not just smoke in the evenings after your workday is done? Don't wake & bake on a daily basis. Use moderation. I like to think of it as my reward for a productive day. In the evening, I'll have about 3-4 bong hits & be nice & relaxed.
Try thinking of it as something to do after you're thru for the day...not a way to start the day.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Even once a day will totally fuck my head up though, it lingers on inside me like no other. For days it changes me. It steals what is special and cool about me and makes me mediocre - is that worth getting stoned for? To lose everything cool about yourself and all your self confidence just to be another run-of-the-mill burnout? I see them day after day, this shit sucks the life out of people and they have such little self awareness that they don't even notice. At least where I'm from, the weed is strong and there are many slaves to it around. I need to continue working at cold turkey, not let that goal out of sight, and no better day than today. I know I'm just speaking bullshit though and I'll automatically pick up as soon as I can find some of the shit because that's how my mind works, it's ruined me.

Whenever I'm off it I'll drop acid or Mdma on occasion but I'm a _hell_ of a lot better off doing that stuff as I've only ever been addicted to weed, and weed is the only thing that has ever had lingering negative side effects for me, and the only drug I've ever thoroughly questioned my use of and been confused over. The only drug I use apart from booze that I'll wake up feeling like shit after. Above all, the only drug I wake up craving more of, and I've sniffed my fair share of blow and shit like that.

Funny how the reputedly harmless marijuana fries my brain worse than any drug out there by far - in terms of how I'm feeling, how I'm being affected in the long run, it is by far the worst. What the _fuck_ is up with that? I wish I had known, everyone pretends it's harmless, it's all a big lie. Hear me out, this drug is fucking garbage. I've seen it fuck too many of my friends up, and I've been through hell because of it, I have been suicidal over it, been so burnt out I just wanted to die. I've been fighting it for years now and I'm a hell of a lot better off than I was. If this was February, I'd be puking up food unable to sleep at night. So hear me out because I'm otherwise 100% sane. Although I've certainly learned at this point not to trust the general human consensus on many other issues so I shouldn't be surprised here, people have a way of hiding the true nature of things from themselves.


----------



## squidhead

You gotta do what's right for you. I just can't wrap my head around how harmful weed has been for you. In my 43 yrs of weed-tokin, I've NEVER had a bad side effect & the weed I get is primo quality. I have 3 pals who grow & are always sending me some. Devastating stuff.
Plus, back in the 1970s & 80s, I'd be smoking the quality imported weed. Michoacan, Oaxacan, Acapulco Gold, Jamaican, Colombian Red Bud & Gold Bud, Thai-Sticks...all those imports were mind-blowing. In fact, back then, if someone had 'domestic' weed, it was 99% garbage.
Everyone's different.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I recover very quickly which is why it's so hard to stop. It's not that bad and my relationship with it this year has been ok, but lately it has gotten out of control since I got that nice bong. I definitely need a break, the only time you hear me say bad stuff like this about pot is when I ran out of weed like a day or 2 ago after smoking a mountain of it. There are a lot of positives to smoking weed as well, I should continue learning to control my use of it so that these bad downs don't get to me in the future.

Yes, I love smoking weed _that_ much that it's worth it for me to continue this journey of self control. I'll never abandon it.


----------



## squidhead

All this talk about weed has me thinking...let me see now...hmm...


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I guess it comes down to being honest with oneself. While the perceived notion of my peers, countercultural heroes, and some of the media I am influenced by is that weed is a means to liberation, when I take psychedelics I always realize that the drug is utter shit for me. I cannot associate it any longer with peace, freedom, and love... it inhibits my body from experiencing these feelings. It shackles me to highly restrictive chains in multiple degrees of freedom. 

It's odd. Ever since day 1, it's only ever been shit for me. Yet I have smoked it thousands upon thousands of times. I crave it, until I think about it. Then I realize that I am craving being stupid. That's really all it does... it fucks up my memory, social skills - it makes me retarded. But due to the spiritual nature of my goals and ambitions, I deem it worthwhile to continue using the drug even though in the "real world" it wrecks me. However, it is not unique to this purpose and I am able to use other psychedelics responsibly. I hardly have an addictive personality if marijuana is taken out of the picture. 

It's hard to stop because I recover so quick, I'm already back to my old self after I ran out a couple days ago. I need to at least switch my addiction to something else, I can't take it anymore, I can't be a burnout anymore, anything at all would be better than this. It has a worse effect on my body than anything else I've ever taken, and I cannot believe I haven't beat it yet but by God I will. At least I don't get physical withdrawal symptoms any longer as I've been on-and-off fighting this for years at this point.

Anyways, since I just moved and have no source of pot at the moment I have ordered jwh-203. Who knows, maybe that cannabinoid will work out better for me. I shall be the guineau pig and find out.


----------



## sweet busto

*when to stop?*

I'have been smoking weed daily for like 3 years now. mainly before workout 4-5 times a week and on weekend with my girl! I never really felt any bad side effects beside the money. I love smoking, but a read so many stories on this forum about people getting fuck up after smoking for years. To be honest it scares me a little. Should I stop, reduce? Never had mental problem in the past, always been a very stable mind! Need your advices/ tips on this! thx


----------



## kronedog

If you feel you might be over doing it then simply cut back a bit. 

So instead of smoking 5 times a week, try smoking 2-3 times while still smoking with your girl on the weekend and see how you feel after that. You don't necessarily need to stop smoking. You can though, and I'm sure your head will clear up if you do so.


----------



## Treefa

You've nothing to fear but fear itself.

if you want to quit then quit, It can do no harm right?

ive been smoking for.....bout 3 or 4 years. Other than that bitch of a tolerance and a little paranoia if im holding 3+ grams cuz i can't swallow it, no real negative effects.

It's just kinda like a bad habit to me, it wont kill me, but probably wont help a whole lot either.


----------



## sweet busto

thanx for your answers guys, I just feel weird about it, because i know i can be weeks without smoking ( i'have been out for vacation for 2 weeks) and didnt even felt the need to smoke. But on the other side, when I have weed on me, cant help myself to smoke before gym or before going to bed or movie times!! Never been a drug user before 3 years ago...im now 24. I keep telling myself..have fun its summer, than stop when university starts in october!


----------



## kronedog

I know what it's like when you have weed, and just can't help yourself from smoking some before a certain event or whatever.
 I do the same thing. I smoke up without even thinking before social events, waking up, going to sleep, etc... It's just become a norm in my life.

Enjoy the summer and have fun! When the time comes in October, follow through with what you said and stop. You'll be alright man.


----------



## trees_please

Just enjoy it. when you no longer enjoy it, you have to stop. thats how i look at it.


----------



## menudo84

I have been smoking for over 13+ years, i have a family, a decent job, and a happy life. I am quite productive and in good health, i dont think smoking herbs will hurt you or mess you up, it's weed bro, enjoy it like what trees_please said, enjoy it until you dont enjoy it anymore, as far as health goes, maybe your lungs may take a beating but alot less then smoking cigs. besides the end of the world is going to happen on 12-12-12 right?


----------



## RobotRipping

it is just weed bro^ but i, as well as many others, began to experience negative effects after smoking daily for many years (8 years for me). So take it easy on your smoking, smoke once or twice a week and you will not run into these issues. If you smoke heavily then there's probably a 50% chance you'll end up like myself and the many others who have posted threads about how they can no longer enjoy their favorite plant. Treat it with respect, it is not as harmless as some make it out to be and if you don't respect it, it will bite you in the ass one day.


----------



## Chainer

merged into quitting thread


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

I'm currently on a break... Again... On the positive side my internship turned into a part time job year round while I go back to school, but on the down side any prime contractor that gets lots of federal jobs has to meet federal drug testing mandates : ( I seems like over the years ganja has become almost like a part of my personality.

I'm not sure if that is because it's had a fundamental impact on my development or because the herb slightly alters my personality when I habitually smoke it, or maybe just when I'm actually high.

Anyways I find it to be much easier to quit smoking with plenty of exercise, sex, a little more drinking and plenty of preoccupying activities (thus sex and drinking : ) )


----------



## celestica

I have kind of a psychological dependence on weed. I feel like a much better person to be around when I'm high -- more relaxed, easy-going, and funny. Though I'm relatively sure that's all in my head as when I remember conversations I've had when I'm high I was actually just silent and sort of awkward, with the occasional witty comment.

I haven't smoked for the past week, but I crave weed very strongly. Even though my head is much clearer and my short-term memory now functioning again, I'd still smoke in a heartbeat if it was offered to me. I feel so obnoxious and like I'm trying too hard when I'm sober.


----------



## sweet busto

i'm quitting weed for a while! I started to feel a little depress, tired, no motivation... I have been smoking for 3 years now and I thing its pretty much related to that! I love smoking, I really do lol, but i think its time for me to take a break, and maybe smoke less if I ever smoke again!


----------



## projump2001

i am on day 2 no weed.. feel so much better.. so much more motivated and less depressed.. now if you follow my posts you can see i take breaks for weeks and always go back.. but every time i quit i rave about the positive results.. you will see what i mean in the next few days..


----------



## buffalosoldier

its great to read all this comments, 
my case, a religious cannabis user since 17-18 I'm 26 now have a normal life, got my degree in college, got a normal descent job and smoke weed everyday after I've finished my daily tasks (that's the trick), my social life it's ok too , although society would categorised me as a anti-social human been, maybe schizophrenic too but I don't fucking mind as long as my family, girl and friends stay in my personal top care list..

Quitting weed is not so difficult, I have had long breaks like a week or a month, for health issues (fucking flue) or study reasons, but then when I'm ready to smoke again I feel so proud of my self control that I convince myself that smoking weed is my reward for this crazy intolerant world we are living don't you?


----------



## Darksidesam

I am not trying to quit cannabis, however I just need a couple of days or so off *ALL* Drugs, Substances, Herbs etc.

I need to clear my mind a little, however I am having extreme difficulty in not sparking up/vaping.
Cannabis really eases my upper back pain from a previous back injury, and pain in other joints too.

I am in a fair bit of pain without it i realised today.


----------



## squidhead

buffalosoldier said:


> its great to read all this comments,
> my case, a religious cannabis user since 17-18 I'm 26 now have a normal life, got my degree in college, got a normal descent job and smoke weed everyday after I've finished my daily tasks (that's the trick), my social life it's ok too , although society would categorised me as a anti-social human been, maybe schizophrenic too but I don't fucking mind as long as my family, girl and friends stay in my personal top care list..
> 
> Quitting weed is not so difficult, I have had long breaks like a week or a month, for health issues (fucking flue) or study reasons, but then when I'm ready to smoke again I feel so proud of my self control that I convince myself that smoking weed is my reward for this crazy intolerant world we are living don't you?




Excellent post!! & I agree 100%. This is what I've been saying...save the weed smoking for AFTER your workday/schoolday is over. THEN get blasted. It's all about moderation & priorities...plus have it as kind of a reward for a day gone well...or to forget a day gone to hell.


----------



## MonKeYDNA

I need to quit, I have about a pinch and a half left that I'll finish off tonight. The reason is that I'm going to see my rents for a week in 3 days , they know I used to have a substance abuse problem a couple years ago, but don't know that I still smoke weed and cigs daily. For past 2 or so months I've only been smoking a few pinches at night when I get off work so my head isn't as saturated as it usually was when school was in session. It's gotten me pretty coherent, but still I would like to have that speed and control  and flow of conversation that my parents have. 

Some of my friends are taken aback when they learn my parents don't know I smoke anything. Like its _cool_ to have your rents know. But my dad said he doesn't really care and that it's my own business but my mom freaks about it, and I busted her balls as far as they could be busted while I was living with them, and I regret it and I just want her not to worry about my health and safety and stuff.

I've quit numerous times before, but this has been one of the longest times I've gone without quitting in a while.

So after tonight I'm done and won't be able to smoke for about a week and a half. But even when I get back I may try to go the McKenna route and smoke only on weekends/every 2 weeks. I can get stuff done on the nightly smoking schedule I have now, but it does linger and some of the effects take a while to wear off.


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Im having really hard time getting off smoking. I didnt start until a year ago now its an everyday or I FEEL physical symptoms, and I onnnlllyyy smoke it if I can smell it across the room


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

You're telling me. As a decade long burnout trying to quit yet again (been quitting for 2 years now) it's still fucking torture sometimes after 2 weeks without burning. No physical symptoms just an extreme psychological attachment that cannot be remediated by anything but a bong rip. I've never felt anything remotely like this outside of the dope. I would get baked in an instant if it was available and I am wondering when this will end, when I will stop obsessing over it. I don't know if it will ever stop I will forever fiend. I need to get back to a book or a yoga posture because as soon as my mind isn't focussed on something it wonders right back to bong rip, bong rip, bong rip... FUCK.

Apart from these random intense feelings that come up once in a while I am feeling much better, as I have my brain back. Someone else has been in control and I've been trapped inside paying dealers like a sheep, all the while wanting to quit so bad but my central nervous system operates mechanically, so simplified by my addiction... and I follow my body to the drug dealers, watch myself through the other side of a thick, bulletproof glass window hitting that bong robotically, uncontrollably. On the pot I can stare at my wall listening to ambient music all day long, emptiness is all I know. My life was completely devoid of emotion apart from my strong feelings for marijuana. I'd smoke my stash inconceivably fast with the inner goal and desire to quit as soon as it ran out. Yeah right... how foolish, I had forgotten that I required it to feel calm, the inner turmoil was torture as soon as my bag ran dry. I'd be back to the mother fucking drug slinging scumbag in no time at all ("hey dude! Yeah sure man, I can help ya out! Another ounce? Surrrre buddy! Good stuff purple kush you'll love it!"). 

I am a hard worker contributing to society, brainwashed to make these dope growers rich who indesputably acquire a portion of my every paycheck. The wall between myself and pot is beginning to strengthen. I am seeing the concept of a joint in a new light... something completely unnecessary, highly addictive and bad for my mind and health. A complete waste of my infinite potential. My good old self is back behind the wheel and building that wall of defense up slowly but surely.  I've come too far at this point, I can never go back. I'm beginning to feel like I'm out and it's wonderful, truly wonderful. I am reading incessantly, practicing yoga and meditating - doing what's important to me and wasting very little time, as I have long picked up the goal of becoming enlightened in this lifetime and this will never happen so long as I am an addict. To think that this drug deluded me to believe it was helping me advance spiritually, when I know that the #1 thing I need to do in order to progress is beat the junk. I have enough energy that I'm dreaming again at night, vividly - I lose touch with my dreams on the junk and dreaming is a splendid component of my existence. One little hit though, and it's back to square one.

I lose my voice on that junk, I lose the ability to speak my mind. I'm trapped inside and the only things worth saying are related to picking up pot. Otherwise, I do not give a fuck and everyone pisses me off and I wish to be alone. It literally makes me retarded. I am back with a mother fucking vengeance and a smile on my face that has absolutely nothing to do with the amount of drugs I have or what I took today, which was a nice warm cup of matcha green tea.

I've seen this junk fry so many brains it's rediculous, and they arn't even aware of it. If only my braindead stoner friends could be honest with themselves as well, it's truly sad to see... I never realized it myself until I took psilocybin mushrooms for the first time, went to smoke a joint and backed out. I've never seen this shit the same way since.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

Day one .... Feigning! Well not surprising considering I've been high for 9 years straight.

Argh, I have weed in the drawer but if I want my life back on the rail I'll just continue to ignore it.

There's times you "quit" and times you "QUIT" this is for the long haul. Will resist somehow and report back tomorrow.


----------



## Chainer

if its for the long haul give your stash, grinder, etc to your bud.  when i stopped a few months back, i gave away two amazing bongs, 5 bowls/bubblers, a grinder, quarter of headies, couple grams of hash and kief to my friends/gf/housemates.  No temptation when theres nothing to tempt you.


----------



## squidhead

8ft-Sativa said:


> Day one .... Feigning! Well not surprising considering I've been high for 9 years straight.
> 
> Argh, I have weed in the drawer but if I want my life back on the rail I'll just continue to ignore it.
> 
> There's times you "quit" and times you "QUIT" this is for the long haul. Will resist somehow and report back tomorrow.




If you need to rid yourself of the temptation, I can help you by taking all that off your hands.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

Thanks guise!

Remove temptation you say ... 

I live with my lil bro who's a dealer ;o ... I gave him my weed and told him to not give it back to me and not to sell me any. I just came back from the bottle shop with some wine. It helps ALOT with the cravings just to get me through the first four days or so.

Music and wine feels divine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrXDolxczmw


----------



## Captain Brewster

^ I can go all day, till bedtime. But then I realise I haven't relaxed at all, all day, and sleeping becomes a major chore.

Hang in there 8ft.


----------



## squidhead

Captain Brewster said:


> ^ I can go all day, till bedtime. Hang in there 8ft.




This sounds like a conversation between a porno actor & the director...


----------



## Captain Brewster

^ thanks les, well spotted.


----------



## iskalla

just wanted to let everyone know that i had a relapse after about 3 months of not smoking. it happened because i allowed myself one exception to smoke with friends. this one exception was enough to drop wall i had built up over three months. within a week i had my own weed and fell back into my normal habits. my advice for long time stoners: dont let your guard down even once. if you want to quit weed for good, do exactly that. no exceptions, ever. or at least not as early as 3 months in...


----------



## projump2001

i keep going back after taking breaks, every time i feel guilty.. but good advice, just stay away.. in the end, the weed never really did much after the first few times i have smoked, if anything it makes it hard to learn new things and enjoy new things.. i get stuck on old memories and nothing new seems to happen..


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Constant Vigilance iskalla. The same shit has happened to me; thought I could smoke once after a few months off and fucked myself over. Ended up burning out for 6 months pretty much wasting that period of my life lost in a haze of smoke before something clicked in my head and I tried to quit again. I thought I could get away with it, got pressured into it by a buddy, but I was immediately right back to my old tricks. Learn from your mistakes and don't look back. Don't give up cause of a relapse. My buddy is in rehab for cocaine his 2nd time around, these things happen but it doesn't mean you give up and burn out. I know better this time around, this is it. I will never smoke again, at least for _years_. 3 months is not nearly long enough.


----------



## projump2001

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> Constant Vigilance iskalla. The same shit has happened to me; thought I could smoke once after a few months off and fucked myself over. Ended up burning out for 6 months pretty much wasting that period of my life lost in a haze of smoke before something clicked in my head and I tried to quit again. I thought I could get away with it, got pressured into it by a buddy, but I was immediately right back to my old tricks. Learn from your mistakes and don't look back. Don't give up cause of a relapse. My buddy is in rehab for cocaine his 2nd time around, these things happen but it doesn't mean you give up and burn out. I know better this time around, this is it. I will never smoke again, at least for _years_. 3 months is not nearly long enough.



this happens to me time and time again, we just need to write notes to our future selves..


----------



## tamarinds

give me strengths brothas! no more weed for months - :~


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

projump2001 said:


> this happens to me time and time again, we just need to write notes to our future selves..



At least we make the effort to take breaks. My problem is the initial high is so incredibly mystical and self analytical and awesome that I always end up experiencing it at some point. It's such a great time, and it's excellent for meditation. Fast forward a few days later though and the high is a shadow of its former self, I'm barely feeling the joints and smoking persistently to ward off cravings and withdrawal symptoms...


----------



## projump2001

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> At least we make the effort to take breaks. My problem is the initial high is so incredibly mystical and self analytical and awesome that I always end up experiencing it at some point. It's such a great time, and it's excellent for meditation. Fast forward a few days later though and the high is a shadow of its former self, I'm barely feeling the joints and smoking persistently to ward off cravings and withdrawal symptoms...



thats what keeps me getting back into it.. I will smoke after months and get this amazing thought process and start to think about things that i normally never think about, or think about things differently.. but after a week of doing it I start to ask myself why am i doing this, and its not that great so i quit.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I get these same positive cognitive effects and more from taking mushrooms, which in my body do not have any addictive properties nor the awful side effects of smoking pot I've always been exposed to. So that's something I'll be able to look forward to in the future after I haven't smoked in a long while. Whenever I get cravings, I find it wise to think outside the box about why I'm getting them. Inside the box, I'm overwhelmed by the desire to smoke pot. Outside the box, I realize that it's basically just my body resisting change and that there isn't much in it for me to smoke apart from addiction. I've been reading a Buddhist text which claims there are 6 states of existence. In the depths of this addiction I would be characterized as a "being in Hell" (the lowest and worst realm, wracked by torture and characterized by aggression) whereas getting off it I'm a "hungry ghost" (The realm of hungry spirits; characterized by great craving and eternal starvation). I'm slowly but surely working my back to the "human" state.


----------



## projump2001

have you guys noticed that when off the weed you start to do things like watch movies, play video games etc.. where as on the pot you kind of lose interest in things because its just the feeling of the high that takes everything over?


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Yes but only if I've totally lost balance and the weed has gotten out of control. I find moderate use to be stimulating.

I'm way more of an egotistical asshole, and I'm far more miserable when I stop smoking weed (I'm more like the typical man) I tend to take criticism much less kindly when I haven't been getting baked. Therefore, I am going to start smoking pot again, and get stoned every night, for I am a slave to a monetary system that I want no part in at all but I do not have a choice in the matter. The monetary system, and evil bankers, have ruined the human race and forced us to work miserable jobs all our lives. The government is all-controlling (well, the black shadow government that we don't hear anything about at least), and Planet Earth is being utterly squashed while they feed us all lies and bullshit. The least I can do is smoke weed to help me overcome my feelings and come to the realization that it's all a silly dream anyways.


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ LOL!! Sad, but true. The govt has become way too controlling.


----------



## buffalosoldier

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> Yes but only if I've totally lost balance and the weed has gotten out of control. I find moderate use to be stimulating.
> 
> I'm way more of an egotistical asshole, and I'm far more miserable when I stop smoking weed (I'm more like the typical man) I tend to take criticism much less kindly when I haven't been getting baked. Therefore, I am going to start smoking pot again, and get stoned every night, for I am a slave to a monetary system that I want no part in at all but I do not have a choice in the matter. The monetary system, and evil bankers, have ruined the human race and forced us to work miserable jobs all our lives. The government is all-controlling (well, the black shadow government that we don't hear anything about at least), and Planet Earth is being utterly squashed while they feed us all lies and bullshit. The least I can do is smoke weed to help me overcome my feelings and come to the realization that it's all a silly dream anyways.



Easy skanking, skanking it easy 
Easy skanking, skanking it slow [repeat] 

Excuse me while I light my spliff 
Good GOD I gotta take a lift 
From reality I just can't drift 
That's why I am staying with this riff 

singin'!


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Abort mission impossible - we have a volcano in the house. Worship today the awesome healing power of what is possibly the most enjoyable gadget I have ever known. 

It's been a long, long time I've been smoking, smoking marijuana.
It takes me out of my mental ghetto, and places me in the Bahamas.
It puts my mind at ease,
Indulging myself in the calm breeze.
And my problems will float away, beyond the palm trees.


----------



## arohydro

So I read that CBD is neuroprotective against alcohol-induced neurotoxicity. Since my body is in a state of cannabinoid deprivation (I quit from heavy use just 2 days ago), am I more susceptible to incurring neurotoxicity from alcohol? I'm worried that I shouldn't be drinking at all, that I'm in a 'delicate state', so to speak. I tend to be a hypchondriac so... if someone could use science to ease my unnecessary concern it would be lovely. Or prove me right, either way I'd be satisfied to have an answer.


----------



## squidhead

I received a 'care package' today from 1 of my buddies & in the box was some devastating doobage. I feel like I'm...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwIvBNsSywQ


----------



## Danny Weed

I am on day 2 of a break, but I keep feeling the effects of weed every now and then. Will this be cannabinoids being released into my system from fat cells? I smoke all day usually so I imagine there will be quite a lot stored in my body.

Anyone else noticed this effect before?


----------



## villian

A guide to quitting marijuana and hashish

This is an interesting resource. I don't agree with it's contents 100% but some of the questions under the "Check your way of thinking as a cannabis user" really hit home with me. It is worth checking out for anyone considering a break; anyone interested in responsible use of cannabis should occasionally take an honest look at the effects of their use.


----------



## chapora_chemist

the sneakiest addiciton there is.


----------



## MonKeYDNA

villian said:


> A guide to quitting marijuana and hashish
> 
> This is an interesting resource. I don't agree with it's contents 100% but some of the questions under the "Check your way of thinking as a cannabis user" really hit home with me. It is worth checking out for anyone considering a break; anyone interested in responsible use of cannabis should occasionally take an honest look at the effects of their use.




I read through most of it. I also don't agree with it 100%, it kind of seems narrow and like their purpose is to get you off weed and on alcohol. "Do you feel like you've missed a big part of your life?" Yes, I did that on purpose. So I wouldn't be going to the bars and getting sloshed every day of the weekend with my alcoholic friends. Still, it makes some very good points that I haven't seen anywhere else. Good find! (Unless you were "forced" to take it....)


----------



## gearfiend

just had to quit smoking weed a few days ago when i ran out after smoking nearly every day cuz my supply ran out. 3 days in now and ive had nonstop cravings for weed and been unable to think much about any other topic for the entire time i stopped. it could have something to do with the fact that im depressed as fuck (which is why i smoke generally) all the time, but im still craving worse than anything ive ever experienced. opiates amphetamines nicotine alcohol none of them could hold a candle to the extreme cravings and NEED i feel for weed. does anyone have any advice for dealing with these cravings?


----------



## gearfiend

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> Abort mission impossible - we have a volcano in the house. Worship today the awesome healing power of what is possibly the most enjoyable gadget I have ever known.
> 
> It's been a long, long time I've been smoking, smoking marijuana.
> It takes me out of my mental ghetto, and places me in the Bahamas.
> It puts my mind at ease,
> Indulging myself in the calm breeze.
> And my problems will float away, beyond the palm trees.



ha EXACTLY the reason why i like it so much


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

Update. Haven't smoked for 8 months now. :D8)


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I am so glad MJ was my doc instead of Cocaine or Heroin.


----------



## squidhead

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> I am so glad MJ was my doc instead of Cocaine or Heroin.




Well said...I couldn't agree more.


----------



## LiquidEx

*Daily smokers - need advice on tolerance break*

So yeh, smoke since i was 14 now 19, 20 in october. Mostly smoked daily since then with like 4 months off it in 2009 and about a couple of months off  it 2011 and 2011. Been smoking daily since about march this year. Been smoking high grade for the past 3 months. Weed just isnt the same, so i decided to go on a break, went really well tbh been off it for 2 weeks now. The first week was a tough time was bored as fuck. Second week it feels like ive not had a smoke in eternity. Been drinking alcohol quite more frequently (only weekends)
Basically how long should i quit for so i can feel a nice heavy stone? Was aiming for six weeks but dont want it to be all for nothing. Weigh 11 stone (70kg) with a super high metabolism. Work out lifting weights, minimal cardio. Physically demanding job (road works)
Tl;dr been smoking mostly daily since i was 14, im now nearly 20. Hud 4 months off in 2009. Couple of months in 2011. Been daily smoking since march this year, been smoking high grade week days for past 2-3 months, how long should i go for a break? 6 weeks? Super high metabolism

Thank you much love regards
Scotland


----------



## CuDLife

man you really dont need that long off to be honest, i know your lungs go back to close to normal after the first couple weeks, but thats only if your smoking weed and no tobacco, i would say only two to threee weeks should do, it really doesnt take that long to recoop at all. I would definitely say six weeks is overkill. but hey man im not gonna tell you what to do, if you want to by all means six weeks is dope


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

It doesn't take that long.  When I was smoking herb daily years ago I went from being a total pothead smoking multiple times a day and staying stoned all day and night for a month, and then I didn't smoke at all for almost a month and the next time I smoked I had no tolerance at all.

If you want to get back into smoking or using herb when you haven't for awhile if you get anxiety/panic attacks just smoke a very small amount or vaporize a single hit from a small pipe, one hitter, or if you smoke with friends just take a single hit from a joint.  You can always smoke more later, or at another time.  Some people find that Sativa strains make them more anxious/paranoid, and others don't like Indica strains.  I'd save the gravity bongs and large doses of smoked cannabis or vapor for when you get a bit of a tolerance.  If you get anxiety/panic from just a single hit try to talk yourself down like you did before.  Also if you're stressed out, depressed, not in a good mood, etc. I would wait until another time to smoke.


----------



## LiquidEx

Thanks guys, i went through a bad time in life and abused heroin for a good month and diazepam. (didnt smoke weed cos was spending my money on all that) When i  finally came out my stupor and delirium and detoxed, had a gravity bong. I was fucking stoned. Actualy had a mini panic attack but just told myself i was goin to be fine and not to let the smoke mindrape me. Any ideas for easing back into? It wasnt enjoyable being that paranoid


----------



## LiquidEx

Sorry for double post is it true you build tolerance to a specific strain? Cos was smoking same strain for months before i decided to have a break


----------



## panic in paradise

i was a heavy smoker for medicinal reasons, and changing the strain was and still is a must, or hash for a while if possible.

while taking klonopin it was apparent the decrees in the "high", not the psychical issues but psychologically, the was much less of an affect.


----------



## Zedoric

you have over 60 working cannabinoids in your weed which is why they all have such wonderfully diverse effects. you will always get a cross tolerance but changing the high makes a huge difference. just remember when you go back to smoking it, if you dont go mental on it you can still have a great time like before with like, half as much maybe less.

when i take a break from weed i normally get something mind expanding and trippy, acid, shrooms or K normally. Theres no actual withdrawal from stopping smoking except for the week or so when your mind has to start making its own cannabinoids again since you have been saving it the effort, which is why you will have troubles sleeping and being as interested in things, and the psychological dependence which is purely a state of mind as i managed to teach myself. psychological dependence can be awful as it is, your mind holds everything together so when it turns on you, you become your own worst enemy until you overcome it.

Hope you feel better soon dude, and i know that first joint / cone will be amazing for you


----------



## LiquidEx

Thanks guys. Got some good advice here. Gonna wait another another 4 weeks for the 6 week mark, purely for financial reasons. I look forward to my first smoke back. Weed for life lol i find its the only drug that i dont near enough kill myself with. Thanks again enjoy blazing up!


----------



## SavedMe

LiquidEx said:


> Thanks guys. Got some good advice here. Gonna wait another another 4 weeks for the 6 week mark, purely for financial reasons. I look forward to my first smoke back. Weed for life lol i find its the only drug that i dont near enough kill myself with. Thanks again enjoy blazing up!



Yeah I think the 6wk mark is a good goal! I loved it when i got off Billy's for a couple months and then the first cone was awesome I hadn't been that stoned for years lol but it only takes a week or 3 of smoking everyday to lose that stoned feeling again


----------



## CuDLife

whats billys ? if thats name for weed thats the first i heard


----------



## Captain Brewster

Everytime I have a break I come back to smoke with harsh anxiety.


----------



## Captain Brewster

CuDLife said:


> whats billys ? if thats name for weed thats the first i heard



Name for bong dude eg. "smoke a billy".


----------



## CuDLife

just try smokin a lil less is all i can say, and definetely a joint for yur first sesh back


----------



## kace

I definitely need a break. I always crave a smoke but never seem to enjoy the actual high after 5 mins anymore. I feel good, then just get the physical symptoms of anxiety for no reason even though mentally I'm okay. Lol Ugh I just want to chill but my heart is racing none stop, why does this keep happening?

I'm a daily smoker and have been for 3 years now.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I am a daily smoker and have been for awhile. If I go just a few days without smoking my tolerance drops pretty fast. I think for heavyyy smokers that high tolerance will drop fast..and than the decrease of tolerance over time kinda leverls out after the first 4 days id say.

anyways....merging with Taking a Break Mega thread.


----------



## dan88

I've been a daily smoker for around four years, with the odd tolerance break and spots when I couldn't afford it. Recently I had a break of around 3 weeks to get my tolerance down. Bought 2.7g last Sat, rolled a spliff with around 250mg in, it lasted me all night at a party, smoking a quarter of it at a time. When you've taken a break you notice all the subtleties of weed you used to love. After a bit it just makes you relaxed and your eyes heavy.

Anyway I finished my bud off last night, and I was easily back up to my old tolerance levels, needing to stick around half a gram in. It can be easy to get rid of your tolerance, but it comes back pretty much straight away as well. Gonna have a 6 week break now, for the first time in ages I'm just not assed about weed, especially not when I have to smoke half a gram to get baked


----------



## OZA

I don't really find stopping hard. My last couple years of high school I smoked pretty much everyday. Both years I took the December break off from smoking, 3 weeks. I had the occasional urge but it was easy to suppress, just got to find something to do. Not that 3 weeks is a heroic break, but I didn't find it hard at all.


----------



## sweet busto

*depression + I need a break question!!*

For the last few weeks, i have felt low depression symptoms. no motivation, emotions ,no energy...having a hard time focussing! I guess its pretty much related to my daily smoking for 3 years... Im on a break , week 2 without smoking! Im starting to feel better....but here's my question. Will I ever be able to smoke again? i mean I would like to smoke only on weekends or 1-2 time per month! Do you think that the symptoms will come back again!? any experiences with that?


----------



## Darksidesam

Hey , bit of advice i can offer you is if you want to lay off weed for a bit but are having trouble , try taking Rhodiola Rosea
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodiola_rosea

I found it to be a good herb for keeping your head screwed on, anxiety reduced and more energy and concentration.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sweet busto

Darksidesam said:


> Hey , bit of advice i can offer you is if you want to lay off weed for a bit but are having trouble , try taking Rhodiola Rosea
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodiola_rosea
> 
> I found it to be a good herb for keeping your head screwed on, anxiety reduced and more energy and concentration.
> Hope this helps.



thanks I'll go read on this!


----------



## Darksidesam

its good herb trust! im bang on it lol


----------



## sweet busto

Darksidesam said:


> its good herb trust! im bang on it lol



where do you buy it? drug store? on the net?


----------



## Darksidesam

Possibly health food stores, online definitely get on google 

Also for quitting weed or taking breaks you may find Valerian Root and Camomile rather useful 
I prefer a camomile tea with filtered water as it removes the chlorine taste of tap water here.


----------



## BeffJuckley

Smoking everyday has terrible effects on my entire being.

I always found it funny that people call daily drinkers alcoholics and most aren't proud to drink everyday, but daily tokers like to brag and show off, sometimes at the expense of their mental health.


----------



## ErgicMergic

This definitely seems cannabis related. I would do a slow taper until you get down to a small hit each night for a week, then walk away from the weed for a couple of months and see how you feel.

So many daily smokers don't realize how badly cannabis affects them and changes their personalities since they don't bother to abstain for more than a couple of days, so they don't know what "normal" really is.

I suggest to every weed smoker out there to take a 1-2 week break for every year of daily smoking, trust me, you might realize a lot of your anxiety and ADHD symptoms were being made a lot worse by smoking a psychedelic-containing herb on the daily.


----------



## sweet busto

ErgicMergic said:


> This definitely seems cannabis related. I would do a slow taper until you get down to a small hit each night for a week, then walk away from the weed for a couple of months and see how you feel.
> 
> So many daily smokers don't realize how badly cannabis affects them and changes their personalities since they don't bother to abstain for more than a couple of days, so they don't know what "normal" really is.
> 
> I suggest to every weed smoker out there to take a 1-2 week break for every year of daily smoking, trust me, you might realize a lot of your anxiety and ADHD symptoms were being made a lot worse by smoking a psychedelic-containing herb on the daily.



thx for your advices, I was only smoking at night, not all day! ...but I started to feel little depress, no motivation ... and maybe 1-2 weeks after a music festival where I took drugs for two days...so I'm confuse about my depression, is it cause by my 3 years of smoking or my abuse of mdma ( at festival).


----------



## Darksidesam

Maybe look into this Tryptophan diet for your mental health wellbeing and lifting that depression, like you said about mdma abuse at a festival, maybe you just need a little boost: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/entries/...equire-lower-dose-and-lessen-have-no-comedown


----------



## buffalosoldier

hey give weed a chance!! you are depressed because you did abuse with MDMA at a Festival!

Respect the weed usage!!


----------



## Chainer

to the mega quitting thread with you!


----------



## sweet busto

I would love to give weed a chance ( I love weed) but can one weekend cuz a long term depression...I mean 2-4 months!?


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

No man, weed doesn't mess your brain up long term like that dude. Smoking it from morning until night every day might make you alienated from society though, it definitely has to me. And if you do that for a long time, you will get addicted. First it will be once a week, then the odd time during the week, then before you know it every day, then after a few years of that you'll be waking up in the morning and reach for your bong without thinking about it, and it will be a huge effort not to do that. You can try to downplay the physical withdrawal symptoms like some people do, but psychological attachment can freak you out and set you off course. I didn't know this could happen when I started, so be aware of it, because it's not uncommon. 

Or maybe smoking weed just reveals you to yourself? I don't think it does anything to me, it just reveals me to myself. And that is what has changed me, I've just become much more aware of my reality. Overall, my body has changed because it's addicted to weed now, and my brain has changed most of all. How that has to do with weed, umm I can't go back in time and replay where I'd be at if I never smoked weed so I don't know, I've abused other drugs too there are just so many confounding factors,... the reefer has done me both a lot of harm and good though and has been a major influence in my life. I'm by no means living by a rough standard but I'm not exactly happy either. It has changed everything so much, from having sex to going to the grocery store to communicating with other sentient beings or going for a bike ride.

It is harder for me to live life now because I see more possibilities with weed yet I'm constrained  by the limited thinking of other people and bound to the shackles of government and I just don't know. I am overwhelmed and confused. But then again, nothing actually needs to be done or even happens as this is a dream. 

I get so much enjoyment out of weed it is incredible, but when I run out I tend to become aggressive and depressed (the opposite of stoned me). Those are just concepts I have associated with due to my past experiences though, what I actually am is beyond words, is eternal and unchanging, and is the same thing as what you are. 

Weed is the #1 drug I have used most of all by far. I would highly recommend it but I wish I would have known how addictive it can be. Now I just can't quit and I have tried, it fucks me over a bit. But then again, there is this truth that we are constantly slowly dying so we are all fucked as it is, unless we change our attitude towards death and embrace it instead.The euphoria of the kush, the mystical journeys and smiles I've made it a point to make a weed trip out of my life, I can't go back at this point and things are going swell so long as I can a constant supply.


----------



## Darksidesam

^ Wise words, i think its about frequency.
The thing with weed is where its not physically harmful from what we can see, we really abuse it and some people including myself have smoked it or smoke or vape or whatever it a few times everyday.

That will alienate you as you said. Big Time

Im 4 days off weed now i feel very energetic, Ive found that herb Rhodiola Rosea really helps me to not want any or crave any, when used in combination with Tyrosine.

In short, Tyrosine and Rhodiola Rosea combo being a stress reliever .


----------



## sweet busto

I just bought myself some rhodiola rosea... I'll give it a try! I'll give you some feedback !


----------



## buffalosoldier

it depends in the kind of life you have, 
My case, Work Monday to Friday from 08:00 till 17:00 then I exercise almost 3 times a week sometime less sometimes more, and then I torch a big joint that's my reward of having done all my daily task... depressed maybe some day when I run off or have a heavy day at the office, but weed is my therapist and always make me realize how lucky I am..


----------



## Jibult

Darksidesam said:


> In short, Tyrosine and Rhodiola Rosea combo being a stress reliever .





Darkside, every time I've "quit" or taken a break it's been completely cold turkey with nothing to ease the transition to sobriety. I've seen you around BL for a while and have come to respect your contributions, so I'm gonna go ahead and spend some money on tyrosine and rhodiola rosea even though I'm broke as a fuckin' joke right now. I hope what's worked for you will also work for me, especially since a lot of my drug habits are a result of stress overload and lack of coping mechanisms.


Is there any special way you take the combo, or do you just use as directed?


----------



## Darksidesam

Jibult, i take 500mg Tyrosine in the morning and one 250mg capsule of Rhodiola Rosea.

Do not take rhodiola rosea after 12pm as it may give you trouble sleeping. Before that is fine.

You may take up to 500mg (morning and just before noon, say 11am). The key point to beating an addiction is *Stress*.
I have Chronic Bacterial prostatitits, so taking a break off weed for me was very difficult, i started in september and have only had the odd day off, so i have been doing it a few times a day every day for months!

My condition causes painful urination (cystitis) when i am stressed, so imagine how difficult it has been for me to quit!

PM me for any more advice or information i will be happy to help and good luck! it's great to clear the head of all drugs for a while  

I have high hopes for this combination, for me personally it is the only thing ive been able to use to help me quit/ (take a break until i have access to a medical strain) . You need to beat the anxiety from withdrawal, i also find it slightly potentiates Valerian Root and Camomile, which are also good aid's to quitting for sleep and just general anti anxiety remedy. 

THC Withdrawal IS REAL


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I used to get it so bad - severe depression for at least a week, during which time I wouldn't have the motivation to do anything but lie on my bed suffering thinking about how angry I was that weed did this to me, so anxious, so pissed off, puking up a little oatmeal trying to digest something, up all night tossing and turning. I just finished vaping an ounce of og kush in 12 days though and already restocked so at this rate I'll be back there in no time.


----------



## Doctor_Ew420

I just went 7 days without pot. That was the first 7 days without (actually first single day without) since I was 18 (I am now 24)

I noticed 0 withdrawal issues. NONE!


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

9 months no weed over here now (after 6 or 7 years stoned). I've been reflecting a lot about it actually. At first, it seemed impossible, just because marijuana felt so connected to who I was. Not even worrying about withdrawing or something, but just literally, it was a part of me, and how I related to the entire world essentially. 

 For a while, I'd be watching generic stoner things or something like that, and feeling really left out of my own vibe. And it was a very strange transition with family and friends and whatnot. For this person they know as high, to not be high. if that makes sense.

 But now, I look back on it, and it seems silly to be honest. I can't believe that burning a plant became such a strong part of my life. And I'm still the same person. Still goofy and laid back, that whole thing. I guess it's just strange to be a stoner, but not smoke pot. Be on the same wavelength as people who are high, but I'm not. It's almost like stepping in the shoes of the other half of the world after all these years. %)

However, I am rarely sober.


----------



## squidhead

Doctor_Ew420 said:


> I just went 7 days without pot. That was the first 7 days without (actually first single day without) since I was 18 (I am now 24)
> 
> I noticed 0 withdrawal issues. NONE!




Last year, I had to be hospitalized because my gall-bladder was in smithereens. I walked around for 2 wks like that...low fever (I never run fevers), severe stomach pains, headache...I thought it was the stomach-flu, until my fever shot up to 103.5 & food wouldn't stay down.
I was a daily toker since 1969...rarely being without...& hadn't been without for the past 15-20 yrs. I quit smoking for about 45 days & had no problems with withdrawals. Even as I recovered & feeling much better after 9 days in the hospital, I remained weed-free for awhile longer. No withdrawals in the least.
I dunno...maybe I'm 1 of the lucky ones who doesn't get THC withdrawals...& the weed I smoke is from my buddies who have been growers for decades & the weed is very potent. 3 hits & blast-off!! So it's not like I was toking dirtweed & wouldn't even have enough THC for withdrawals. I count my blessings...& it's almost time for a few tokes!!


----------



## MonKeYDNA

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> Weed is the #1 drug I have used most of all by far. I would highly recommend it but I wish I would have known how addictive it can be. Now I just can't quit and I have tried, it fucks me over a bit. But then again, there is this truth that we are constantly slowly dying so we are all fucked as it is, unless we change our attitude towards death and embrace it instead.The euphoria of the kush, the mystical journeys and smiles I've made it a point to make a weed trip out of my life, I can't go back at this point and things are going swell so long as I can a constant supply.



I don't like being blunt to deep writers, but shit man, that's pretty selfish. Can't go back, or just don't want to? Is it too hard for you?? My consciousness mechanism may be similar to yours, and its kind of a universal law that we are all made out of light, but that doesn't mean I'm the same as you. I'm over here and you're wherever you are. I have my own history and you have yours. I do different things than you every day. THAT'S LAZY THOUGHT MANNN. The universe evolves to greater complexity, and do you realize how long our universe has been around?? Everything is ALWAYS changing. You said it yourself we are constantly slowly dying. That means that we are constantly changing. You're not special because you say you are unchanging, that is a flat out lie.

Naw, it's cool, it's not like your parents expect anything from you, they raised you for fun, as a joke, because we are all "constantly slowly dying" and it's hilarious, because it takes a shitload of work to raise a child and it's all pointless right? I hope your constant supply runs out so you can remember how privileged you are to be alive at this time and figure out that a life without a purpose is more meaningless than life with a purpose. Sorry to be rash dude, I think you should take a t-break and get re-acquainted with your balls.

About stress- listening to the 60's psychedelic and philosophic icons works wonders for me, maybe it will for some of you too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJVChTnVHtA


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Jibult said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> This guy is the shit. Just have to say.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

You're correct that craving drugs is selfish, and realizing this I have tried to quit dope and failed in the past. Quitting is definitely too hard for me, because my ego is very sexually frustrated and mildly depressed from that. There's nothing I can do about that because most girls don't like me. It's not in my head and I don't let my conceptions of how I'm perceived by the opposite sex affect the way I interact with them; it's just the vast majority of girls these days really couldn't care less about chill, nice, fro-haired wisdom seekers like the genuine me. I'm also really good at doing sober everything I normally do stoned and the main differences are in my mood and awareness.I believe that I have the right to smoke cannabis all day if I can remain a nonviolent, productive, sociable, functioning member of society and I am attracted to this type of awareness because I'm happier there.  

Why make a big deal about someone forming an alliance with a plant, even if it makes life so carefree that coming back for more than a few days frustrates me? Smoking pot is a selfishness sink for me. I'm totally cool with fiending dope. Selfishness is extremely common and if you don't think it is then why not try abstaining from sex for 2 years and see how you feel about it? I'm not all that selfish man compared to the next guy.


----------



## MonKeYDNA

Wasn't trying to make a big deal of forming an alliance with a plant. It was more about the reasons you stated, it just seemed like you don't really enjoy smoking all that much, but you don't enjoy being sober either, causing a sink as you said. I was also trying to point out (although unclearly, I was running on 2 hours of sleep the past night and pretty stoned 8() that there aren't addictive characteristics of weed. Like you said, it opens you up to yourself. If your addicted to something and you smoke weed, then I would say that you are addicted to yourself and not the plant.

For instance: I used to blame my insomnia on my _habit_ of smoking too much weed too frequently. Later on I realized that I couldn't sleep because I would constantly think about the things I needed or wanted to do, which kept me up late at night. The kicker is that I would rarely do the things I needed to do and would only do the things I wanted to do that required minimal effort like watching shit on my laptop. The reason I wouldn't do anything that required effort was because I _felt_ lazy. However, I had always been somewhat more lazy than the average person even before I started smoking. So was the weed causing me to be lazy, or was it causing introspection into benefits of being lazy, to the point where I would _choose_ to be lazy.


----------



## squidhead

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> I believe that I have the right to smoke cannabis all day if I can remain a nonviolent, productive, sociable, functioning member of society and I am attracted to this type of awareness because I'm happier there.
> 
> Why make a big deal about someone forming an alliance with a plant, even if it makes life so carefree that coming back for more than a few days frustrates me? Smoking pot is a selfishness sink for me. I'm totally cool with fiending dope. Selfishness is extremely common and if you don't think it is then why not try abstaining from sex for 2 years and see how you feel about it? I'm not all that selfish man compared to the next guy.




How did 'smoking dope' & 'selfishness' even get lumped together? Kinda like the way that weed is a Schedule I drug, along with heroin...while cocaine is a Schedule II? That's not selfishness, that's outright stupidity!
I agree with your right to smoke weed, as long as you're a productive member of society...but nonviolent? I think that goes hand-in-hand. Have you ever felt the need for violent behavior while stoned? Hell, I can never remember where I put my guns & knives after partaking in some puff-puff. LOL!! Nonviolent? It's probably the most peaceful drug out there.
Ever want to end an argument? Both people get stoned & the argument's over. Hell, it should be a necessity at the UN. Get all the Leaders of the Countries in disagreement...have them do some bongloads together...argument's done, the end, finished, kaput!! THAT's 1 of the reasons I don't understand why the shit's still illegal!


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I just meant that it's inherently selfish to crave a material thing and not be fully satisfied with my current mindstate. I'm cool with being a herb fiend though.

I used to blame a lot of stuff on weed too. That was a while ago though. I sure know there's only me to blame now and my jaded awareness though. There are totally physical withdrawal symptoms if you smoke enough. Most of it's in my head though as I've bound myself by such a strong attachment to the magic dragon.


----------



## Sublime947

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> No man, weed doesn't mess your brain up long term like that dude. Smoking it from morning until night every day might make you alienated from society though, it definitely has to me. And if you do that for a long time, you will get addicted. First it will be once a week, then the odd time during the week, then before you know it every day, then after a few years of that you'll be waking up in the morning and reach for your bong without thinking about it, and it will be a huge effort not to do that. You can try to downplay the physical withdrawal symptoms like some people do, but psychological attachment can freak you out and set you off course. I didn't know this could happen when I started, so be aware of it, because it's not uncommon.
> 
> Or maybe smoking weed just reveals you to yourself? I don't think it does anything to me, it just reveals me to myself. And that is what has changed me, I've just become much more aware of my reality. Overall, my body has changed because it's addicted to weed now, and my brain has changed most of all. How that has to do with weed, umm I can't go back in time and replay where I'd be at if I never smoked weed so I don't know, I've abused other drugs too there are just so many confounding factors,... the reefer has done me both a lot of harm and good though and has been a major influence in my life. I'm by no means living by a rough standard but I'm not exactly happy either. It has changed everything so much, from having sex to going to the grocery store to communicating with other sentient beings or going for a bike ride.
> 
> It is harder for me to live life now because I see more possibilities with weed yet I'm constrained  by the limited thinking of other people and bound to the shackles of government and I just don't know. I am overwhelmed and confused. But then again, nothing actually needs to be done or even happens as this is a dream.
> 
> I get so much enjoyment out of weed it is incredible, but when I run out I tend to become aggressive and depressed (the opposite of stoned me). Those are just concepts I have associated with due to my past experiences though, what I actually am is beyond words, is eternal and unchanging, and is the same thing as what you are.
> 
> Weed is the #1 drug I have used most of all by far. I would highly recommend it but I wish I would have known how addictive it can be. Now I just can't quit and I have tried, it fucks me over a bit. But then again, there is this truth that we are constantly slowly dying so we are all fucked as it is, unless we change our attitude towards death and embrace it instead.The euphoria of the kush, the mystical journeys and smiles I've made it a point to make a weed trip out of my life, I can't go back at this point and things are going swell so long as I can a constant supply.



i remember your post several months ago saying how weed fucked you up and u hated the drug and it did nothing but make you paranoid and stuff.... im kinda the same way. glad u can find enjoyment from it now tho


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I was a different person back then since being unemployed and broke had turned me into a misanthrope - hating on society, super furious and depressed. I have a sweet job now with a new identity therefore I am less depressed, and as it's been ages since my last mdma or acid trip I am also much more emotionally stable and happier due to that (that shit def was fucking me up hard in the aftermath months following semi-regular experimentation). I theorized that pot had something to do with my problems because I am stoned 24/7 whereas most people I know are not and it is easy to point the finger at weed.

 I'm not saying smoking too much weed doesn't fuck with me, because it literally makes me retarded. That's if it's like 5 grams a day or more though. Anyways, I ended up getting a sick job and now me and weed are for the most part great. I stay sober at work, but whenever I'm not at work I'm baked (but I keep the dose low and vaporise great stuff) and it's a happy medium that I am finding here. I just had my first hit of the day after a 12 hour shift, and I am feeling darn good.

I honestly can't imagine working this hard without weed as a reward though, I'd go batpoop crazy/


----------



## squidhead

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> I was a different person back then since being unemployed and broke had turned me into a misanthrope - hating on society, super furious and depressed. I have a sweet job now with a new identity therefore I am less depressed, and as it's been ages since my last mdma or acid trip I am also much more emotionally stable and happier due to that (that shit def was fucking me up hard in the aftermath months following semi-regular experimentation). I theorized that pot had something to do with my problems because I am stoned 24/7 whereas most people I know are not and it is easy to point the finger at weed.
> 
> I'm not saying smoking too much weed doesn't fuck with me, because it literally makes me retarded. That's if it's like 5 grams a day or more though. Anyways, I ended up getting a sick job and now me and weed are for the most part great. I stay sober at work, but whenever I'm not at work I'm baked (but I keep the dose low and vaporise great stuff) and it's a happy medium that I am finding here. I just had my first hit of the day after a 12 hour shift, and I am feeling darn good.
> 
> I honestly can't imagine working this hard without weed as a reward though, I'd go batpoop crazy/




Beautiful!! Congrats on the new job!! Glad to hear that you & weed are back on speaking / toking terms. I agree with having something to toke after a long day's work is fantastic. Way better than a shot & a beer (make that numerous).
I never wake & bake anymore. It's better to save the buzz for when the work is done. Makes the high that much better. Anyhow, it's nice to hear that weed wasn't really the culprit...just the amount toked.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Thanks man. Unemployment / source of income problems will get to the best of us right?

Anyways I'm really enjoying my relationship with Mary now, moderation is key. Too much can make me slow, but this magical plant really does a lot for my peace of mind if I keep an eye on how much I'm using. It's Sunday at 11:00am and I'm just having my first _lightly filled_vape bag of strawberry kush (I'm known to cram a blunts worth of weed in the vape chamber, turn the heat up full blast, and kill it all in one bag to get incredibly stoned) but I've been up since 7. Just goes to show that I'm no longer in that "smoke hard, kill as many buds as possible" mentality. I'm not about to have another until mid afternoon - all it takes is a little awareness, not to act on it every time you feel like taking a toke. I've actually been really stoned on chemo and strawberry kush all day but I think I've just accepted who I am with weed and that I don't need to change. 

And if you've become to reliant on it and you want to smoke less weed, just smoke less weed. It's not rocket science. If you think it's fucking you up, you're either smoking too much too often, or there's an issue in your life that needs to be resolved, and the weed could be amplifying related feelings to that issue and insodoing making things worse, or you could find yourself using it in huge amounts as an escape. When something's wrong in my life, Mary really lets me know. But if you love getting high like me - I love getting stoned _so much_, there's certainly no reason to abandon that part of your life.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

The drug is never at fault, only the people whom disrespect it.


----------



## squidhead

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> Thanks man. Unemployment / source of income problems will get to the best of us right?
> 
> Anyways I'm really enjoying my relationship with Mary now, moderation is key. Too much can make me slow, but this magical plant really does a lot for my peace of mind if I keep an eye on how much I'm using. It's Sunday at 11:00am and I'm just having my first _lightly filled_vape bag of strawberry kush (I'm known to cram a blunts worth of weed in the vape chamber, turn the heat up full blast, and kill it all in one bag to get incredibly stoned) but I've been up since 7. Just goes to show that I'm no longer in that "smoke hard, kill as many buds as possible" mentality. I'm not about to have another until mid afternoon - all it takes is a little awareness, not to act on it every time you feel like taking a toke. I've actually been really stoned on chemo and strawberry kush all day but I think I've just accepted who I am with weed and that I don't need to change.
> 
> And if you've become to reliant on it and you want to smoke less weed, just smoke less weed. It's not rocket science. If you think it's fucking you up, you're either smoking too much too often, or there's an issue in your life that needs to be resolved, and the weed could be amplifying related feelings to that issue and insodoing making things worse, or you could find yourself using it in huge amounts as an escape. When something's wrong in my life, Mary really lets me know. But if you love getting high like me - I love getting stoned _so much_, there's certainly no reason to abandon that part of your life.




Great post, rave...& I think you're spot-on with your assessment.:D


----------



## OnCloud9

*Stopping cannabis use*

Over the summer I've been loading up on amphs (mainly vyvanse, dex ir and er and some adderall here and there)

While on those I've also been smoking heavy amounts of cannabis.  

I noticed recently that my social anxiety disorder has worsened, so I'm stopping cannabis use altogether also because of my academic responsibilities.  

I think I was on the verge of getting some kind of minor psychosis state, and the paranoia was just terrible.  

Just warning people about this combo- didn't end well for me.  

Also would you recommend I only take the stims a few days a week to get my anxiety down to manageable levels?  I do need them some days because I have ADD.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

What medication is prescribed for your ADD?


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Weed is very anxiety provoking... You might have in fact “almost” or “in fact” had a panic attack.

Congrats for joining us users where weed just works ass backwards for...


----------



## RobotRipping

i find stimulants far worse for anxiety than cannabis. I find mixing the two is a guaranteed panic attack. I'd stick to dexedrine if you have to use something and save the cannabis for times when you feel calm and relaxed already.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

I stopped weed altogether. It is just too much.


----------



## OnCloud9

Yes, the weed is just terrible with combination with stimulants, especially dex er.  

I'm scripted dex ir, er and vyvanse for my ADD, btw Robot- when you said Dexedrine you mean ir or er version?


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

The stimulants prescribed for ADD/ADHD are caustic chemicals on their own. I would definitely recommend using them only as needed. Combining them with weed is not very smart imho


----------



## whippa craka

I can attest to this very well. ALL this past summer I took anywhere from 10mg-30mg Adderall (3-5x a week) and smoked heavily. I would smoke anywhere from 1-7g a day, most commonly around 3.5g. Once the first blunt was rolled, on average I was rolling up every hour or so. I have been smoking atleast 5x a week (moreso everyday) for the past two years.

I just had to quit weed. My Adderall use has slightly declined. It only took me 4 weeks to pee clean! I do know this psychosis your talking about. The world more and more is becoming a blur every single day and then those tiny thoughts will _slowly_ start to grow in your head. Any days that you have a big lack of sleep or are smoking ALOT, they seemed much more prominent eh?

Anyways, I always felt like I was on top of it. It was never a 'problem' yet. I work 40-60 hours a week and just loved the combo. My life however, is still the exact same since I stopped smoking. Mind over matter! I always tried to keep a clear head, eat we'll, stay nourished and most of all _get sleep_, even though it seemed so hard at times. Overall I liked it and would do it again. I think it is feasible if done responsibly.

Good luck!


----------



## OnCloud9

That's a bit more heavier cannabis use compared to what I used, however I was on 40-60 mg vyvanse a day and other days I would take upwards of 20mg of dexedrine(both ir and er).- and the er versions are known for the higher side effects.  So I'm assuming my side effects were even greater than your since you were only on adderall.  My paranoia got so bad I stopped working.

Also it amplified my social anxiety disorder to a degree where it was even hard to function at university.Yes lack of sleep amplified the effects of paranoia, thought people were always looking at me or listening to me and heard some voices here and there. Thats why I'm not smoking and lowering my amphetamine dosage to a few times a week.  

So you stopped because you were hearing voices and unwanted thoughts?


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Do you experience social anxiety when taking the prescribed dose of your prescription without the use of any other substances (including cannabis)?


----------



## whippa craka

@OnCloud9

Around 50mg of vyvanse is about equal to a 30mg Adderall XR, which I took frequently. I also dipped my hand in a few Ritalin and occasionally Vyvanse.

To cut to the point, yes I could definitely tell there was an increase in minor hallucinations (mostly voices) and weird/unwanted trains of thought. I can promise you unless you are using to the point where you can't do much but get off your bum, keeping yourself healthy has a *TON* to do with it.

I started experimenting with different things to see how I could counteract the effects. I used to think "oh this is bullshit...." but exercising and eating healthy has a very influential role in how you feel all around, especially on these drugs. Here was my recipe for feeling great and really getting much more out of the drugs.


Get your heart rate up atleast 1x a day. If this means running only a couple hundred yards, doing 30 push-ups or whatever it may be, Keeping your heart rate at 60-70bpm for multiple days in a row is a quick way to feel crappy. That's right, even if you just get your heart rate up a little bit during the day it will get blood flowing throughout more muscles and all over your body (brain, etc...). This also helps counteract the vasoconstriction and muscle tension.
Stay hydrated, you need to piss multiple times a day. I get up and will get a glass of water if I feel like my body may need it, even if your mind is saying otherwise. Remember amphetamines are in your system. You can't go off initial thought anymore.
*NUTRIENTS*. I can't describe the difference once I started taking a multi-vitamin everyday. It my be hard to eat, so I used to try and get milkshakes for calories when in a crunch. Now I _swear_ by fruit/nutrient smoothies. Even if its a bottled one at the gas station, find a healthy one and swig it down. Most of them are delicious anyway. Magnesium and B-vitamins follow right behind. I try to get them in my system whenever I can (only once a day, ofcourse).

Stay hydrated, active, and keep nutrients in your system and you'lle feel so much better. I've found it to be the only reason for feeling crappy in the first place unless you've been up 40+ hours or dosed more then once. I have really only noticed the hallucinations/voices to be a problem when I have a general lack of sleep that week and I am continuing to dose on amphetamines and get blazed. 

Maybe reconsider your doses as well. When I first started taking Adderall I was quickly jumping to 50-60mg's per day and then thought it was not having an effect anymore. Less is so, so much more in the long run with Amphetamines. Take a few days off, then take only 5-10mg (Adderall) and see what difference it makes. Eventually you will think to yourself "Wow, I really can get alot out of amphetamines at low doses, and get to avoid almost all side effects." You may slip up and take higher doses to get that "OMG this is awesome amphetamine-buzz going". You'lle just end up right back where you are now.

Let me know what you think! Hope others can learn from this as well.


----------



## smw66466

> Yes, the weed is just terrible with combination with stimulants, especially dex er.





> I find mixing the two is a guaranteed panic attack.


That's odd. I use marijuana to negate panic attacks that the stimulants caused on their own. I also find smoking weed great for coming down off of any stimulants.


----------



## OnCloud9

@Shredded 

I don't but I still have panic attacks and think people are listening to me and or watching me.

@Whippa

I've already done all those hints you've recommended, but my problems have progressed even to a point where good nutrition, exercise, and hydration play a minimal role at reducing my overall anxiety.  

That's why I have taken the next step and contacted a placement that offers psychological therapy.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm going to move this into Cannabis Discussion, where it may get merged into a larger quitting cannabis megathread.

BDD --> CD


----------



## RobotRipping

smw66466 said:


> That's odd. I use marijuana to negate panic attacks that the stimulants caused on their own. I also find smoking weed great for coming down off of any stimulants.



i think you'll find it's rather common. Marijuana used to calm me down so much but after a while it starting stimulating me. Of course this depends on the strain. At the moment i can take 1 hit off a vaporizer and feel a bit relaxed but i wouldn't ever mix it with a stimulant high again.`


----------



## whippa craka

@OnCloud9,

That post was more centered around alleviating the overall negatives of amphetamines. Sorry to hear. I hope you find the root cause of your problem, and don't just end up getting prescribed SSRI's or something stupid. (Most people don't need them, and makes problems far worse).

How defeated do you feel by the paranoia? Do you think there is a chance for a "mind-over-matter" approach? Learning to ward off those feelings as just feelings. If anything, _attack them_. I am grateful for weed, I don't smoke anymore but I give it alot of credit for reducing my social anxiety overall. Fighting paranoia and social anxiety on weed, makes it hella easy overtime whether I'm high or not. I used to 'pucker' right up. I wouldn't say something unless it had to be said, I always felt that constant social pressure and wished I could just talk without opening my mouth. Now I am confident in walking into a board room with a "Whatsup bitches!!@!" (not really...) go-getter attitude. Every day I thought about tackling those paranoia feelings and making myself 'stronger' so to say.

Just trying to give some hope. Lifestyle changes are the biggest and most important changes overall.


----------



## BustedTs206

I think one day cannabis just stopped being good to me.

Remembering back on it, there was this one day where my best/only friends were humiliating and degrading me. And they would look in my eyes and say this complete negative shit that made me feel so lost and betrayed. 

Anyhow the same night, I ended up taking 350mg of Vyvanse (first time doing an amphetamine) over 2-3 nights with one of my "best friends", who was an amphetamine-attic. We smoked a TON while we were all fried up on Vyvanse. And we loved it. It felt so good, the calming of weed with the energy of Vyvanse felt so synergistic.

I still smoked weed everyday for 2 years thereafter. Mostly because I was just in the habit of it and it feels nice to smoke. When really, it kinda made me depressed and filled with a lot of anxiety. During these two years, I ended up becoming bipolar at some point. Smoking weed on mania was still awesome. But when I'd be depressed it sucked and made my depression/apathy even worse. I ended up quitting weed for 6 months after diagnosis of Bipolar I and being medicated.

NOW, back to present day, I'm on Lithium/Lamotrigine/Clonazepam/Adderall for bipolar. And I only smoke weed when I'm really fucking drunk. Which is quite rare. 'Cause if I'm sober and burn the herb, it makes me feel more apathetic/anxious.


----------



## Chainer

I'm not going to merge this into the mega as it could possibly be better suited elsewhere, and it doesn't fit perfectly in the spectrum of quitting (contrary to the thread title).  Will let it float - cloud9, you know what to do if you want it moved.


----------



## projump2001

its been almost 2 weeks off the weed.. I have been to this point many times.. i always go back telling myself i can just do it on the weekend.. the longest i went was 2 or 3 months.. last weekend was the first time i passed on my buddy offering me the green.. i think ill continue this for awhile, i like being off the weed.. its fun to be high, but the next day is not all that great and not worth doing it for that reason.


----------



## TommyKarma

I've been smoking weed everyday for 16 years and now smoke about 50g a month. I love smoking weed and can still be very functional and active while stoned, though a lot of the time I'm not. Don't really care about being alienated from society 'cause I don't like those bastards anyway. 
Sometimes I quit for a week. The first three days I won't be able to sleep and I'll sweat through the night. I won't be able to eat more than one meal a day till at least the fourth day. I'll be depressed, craving weed really bad and I'll start to get anxious about never having a family of my own. Yeah it's dumb I know. So that's when I'll start to harass my ex girlfriends and blame them for my depression and anxiety.
Day three or four, I usually go out drinking and end up in bed with some hooker. It feels all I can think about is sex and drugs at this point. And taking shits and smoking cigarettes.
By day five or six I'm usually ok and feel much better than when I am smoking weed. I'll feel happy, relaxed and I'll giggle at anything. It's like I'm high without smoking but able to concentrate and focus much better. At this point I won't even crave cigarettes.
Then I go back to smoking weed. Never stopped for more than 10 days.

PS: When I'm on an active holiday trip, I won't have any trouble quitting weed other than some sweating at night and very little craving for a joint after dinner or before bed.


----------



## arohydro

I took a 6 week break and broke it yesterday. I used to smoke all day, errday. I got SUUUUPER baked. After that break, I even had that old 'weed hangover' I typically got the morning after during my novice days!

Now, I am busier than before, and have no desire to return to that lifestyle. Knowing how quickly tolerance sometimes builds, though, I'm afraid of over-doing it. I was thinking 2x a week, one session on each of those days.

What do you guys think? Should I do those days back-to-back? Or split them up with a couple days in between? Or try a different method altogether, with different frequency?

Could use some input, though I know it's all up to personal experimentation. I'd rather err on the side of caution and not have to do another 6 week break just because I made a poor decision. Maybe I'm overthinking this?


----------



## projump2001

arohydro said:


> I took a 6 week break and broke it yesterday. I used to smoke all day, errday. I got SUUUUPER baked. After that break, I even had that old 'weed hangover' I typically got the morning after during my novice days!
> 
> Now, I am busier than before, and have no desire to return to that lifestyle. Knowing how quickly tolerance sometimes builds, though, I'm afraid of over-doing it. I was thinking 2x a week, one session on each of those days.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I do those days back-to-back? Or split them up with a couple days in between? Or try a different method altogether, with different frequency?
> 
> Could use some input, though I know it's all up to personal experimentation. I'd rather err on the side of caution and not have to do another 6 week break just because I made a poor decision. Maybe I'm overthinking this?



I have friends that just keep it to the weekend and they claim that is what the weekend should be used for.. now i notice that when i take a long break and smoke , i dont get as high.. i need to smoke a few times to get the full effect.. just like a new psychedelic user might not get the full effect or visuals..


----------



## Jibult

arohydro said:


> I took a 6 week break and broke it yesterday. I used to smoke all day, errday. I got SUUUUPER baked. After that break, I even had that old 'weed hangover' I typically got the morning after during my novice days!
> 
> Now, I am busier than before, and have no desire to return to that lifestyle. Knowing how quickly tolerance sometimes builds, though, I'm afraid of over-doing it. I was thinking 2x a week, one session on each of those days.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I do those days back-to-back? Or split them up with a couple days in between? Or try a different method altogether, with different frequency?
> 
> Could use some input, though I know it's all up to personal experimentation. I'd rather err on the side of caution and not have to do another 6 week break just because I made a poor decision. Maybe I'm overthinking this?



Personally, I think you're overthinking it... I do the same thing, though, with pretty much everything. If you're dead set on giving yourself 2 days to smoke a week, I think it'd be better to keep it random. Give yourself a 2 day quota and smoke when you feel the urge. Do so sparingly, though, because once you've used both days then you're smoke-free for the rest of the week.

I feel like when I set aside days to smoke and days not to smoke, I get preoccupied with finishing work so I can "reward" myself and not just living in the moment. Also, with random smoke days, I've noticed that when I'm truly busy it's pretty easy to get through a week and realize you haven't had a single toke... That's a pretty good feeling for myself, man, but it's really all how you want to handle it. I feel like when you set aside days to smoke it's giving the herb more control than it should have on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## arohydro

projump2001 said:


> I have friends that just keep it to the weekend and they claim that is what the weekend should be used for.. now i notice that when i take a long break and smoke , i dont get as high.. i need to smoke a few times to get the full effect.. just like a new psychedelic user might not get the full effect or visuals..



Interesting. I think that might be partially due to forgetting some of the things you previously appreciated about the herb, and needing some time to take it all back in? I haven't experienced much of that myself, as when I smoke after a break it's outstaaaanding.



Jibult said:


> Personally, I think you're overthinking it... I do the same thing, though, with pretty much everything. If you're dead set on giving yourself 2 days to smoke a week, I think it'd be better to keep it random. Give yourself a 2 day quota and smoke when you feel the urge. Do so sparingly, though, because once you've used both days then you're smoke-free for the rest of the week.
> 
> I feel like when I set aside days to smoke and days not to smoke, I get preoccupied with finishing work so I can "reward" myself and not just living in the moment. Also, with random smoke days, I've noticed that when I'm truly busy it's pretty easy to get through a week and realize you haven't had a single toke... That's a pretty good feeling for myself, man, but it's really all how you want to handle it. I feel like when you set aside days to smoke it's giving the herb more control than it should have on a day-to-day basis.



That's a great point, about being in the moment. I definitely think that's the case with me sometimes, and it's important to me that I be enjoying whatever it is I am doing, not being preoccupied with smoking.

Nevertheless, after that session, I would like one more and am unsure if it would jar things up to do it back to back. More or less, I'm going to end up approaching it with your strategy as it sounds VERY beneficial and I think is tailored well to my personality and lifestyle. However, if those where I just have the itch happen to fall one after the other, do you think I should be concerned about tolerance, or will sobriety the rest of the week take care of that? I'm really not worried about having a week where I don't smoke, as I beat the depression I used to self-medicate for and am really enjoying doing new things, exercising, eating better, etc. It really pays to turn things around for yourself.


----------



## teological

Try regularly smoking speed, and then turning into a superhuman stoner....was already a heavy smoker without amphetamines, when I started to mess with speed, I became a smoking monster. 

Do not worry about blunts, try ripping through 7grams of good bud in less than two days, purely through BONG HITS on your own...then come back and tell me the social anxiety caused by weed is bad. I blame this combo and the superhuman ability it gave me. Weed turned into a drug of panic attacks and paranoia...the very first time I had one was with this combo.


----------



## Jibult

If you keep it to just two sessions (or even two days of smoking) I think any tolerance you do develop would be almost unnoticeable. Even if you smoke two days in a row I think the rest of the week would be plenty to keep everything in check. I mean, when you start out with a zero-to-no tolerance and you make a conscious effort of controlling your habit, on those days you smoke you won't need much to get stoned as fuck for the day-- and, as we all know, if you smoke infrequently and relatively small amounts, any tolerance is unlikely and slow to develop.

The main thing is just controlling yourself, though. In the beginning it'll probably be a bitch limiting a favorite habit/pastime but it'll become easier as it becomes the normal routine for you, just like most other things.


----------



## Treats

I was prescribed Vyvanse for a few years for ADD, I thought it made me more focused on the anxiety and what other feelings came up especially anger. I stopped taking it because of that and that it gave me the most annoying face spasms. I'd be talking to someone about something serious and my fuckin eye brow would begin twitching uncontrollably. I really hated it.

Never tried bud with it, but I imagine for others it might make the paranoia last longer.


----------



## Mootoo

Does anyone think this sort of applies to entactogens too?


----------



## regfairfield

paxil+trees=normal


----------



## Perplexity

I understand the social anxiety part - although it sucks, I find I can still manage to function normally with it. 

Cannabis _does_ have benefits for me which I think at the very least balance the +/- .. like computers for example. I find after some good dank I seem a lot more interested in my web development projects, I like to think of it as steroids for anything computer related. But that's just me, and I never used cannabis to get 'fucked up' or party ... just for introspection and learning.

And I also cannot use weed with stimulants, in fact the other night I did a g of decent blow and I smoked a bowl on the comedown of my homegrown and I almost forgot how to breathe lol .. it took about 15 minutes to convince myself I wasn't gonna die. The only other drug I like mixing it with is alcohol. Same with stimulants.


----------



## Chainer

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I'm going to move this into Cannabis Discussion, where it may get merged into a larger quitting cannabis megathread.
> 
> BDD --> CD




This
merged


----------



## MonKeYDNA

Perplexity said:


> I understand the social anxiety part - although it sucks, I find I can still manage to function normally with it.
> 
> Cannabis _does_ have benefits for me which I think at the very least balance the +/- .. like computers for example. I find after some good dank I seem a lot more interested in my web development projects, I like to think of it as steroids for anything computer related. But that's just me, and I never used cannabis to get 'fucked up' or party ... just for introspection and learning.
> 
> And I also cannot use weed with stimulants, in fact the other night I did a g of decent blow and I smoked a bowl on the comedown of my homegrown and I almost forgot how to breathe lol .. it took about 15 minutes to convince myself I wasn't gonna die. The only other drug I like mixing it with is alcohol. Same with stimulants.



I'm glad you said that, I blame the A I got on my last C++ homework on weed ,it seems that my thoughts become fleeting, and I can pick different solutions out of my head at will.
Unfortunately that is but one class I have to deal with, while the others promote discussions and running social experiments, so it looks like I'll be becoming a weekend smoker pretty soon. I'm just not as quick or confident as my peers, and one of my professors is a notorious intimidator (grade-A asshole, will let you know exactly what he thinks about you in front of the class, also best professor I've had in college hahaha) which, with a weed hangover, is asking for incredible panicking. 

It's interesting to read your guys' reasons for cutting back. While survey data points out that most habitual smokers curtail use by the time they're 30, I think it begins around 20-21, a role shift in adult life. One said, "I just don't want to quit." (20 or 21 yrs old) That translates to me as "I just don't want to grow up", as in spend the majority of the day working and not being able to do what you want, when you want. Not saying that's bad, I thought the same thing about a year ago and have been sluggishly coming to terms with the fact that there are many years ahead for me, and I'm not always going to have the heatlhy(ish) body I have now, so I need to work and ensure that I will be in a situation where I can retire and smoke nugBlunts all fucking day, and laugh at all the youngsters as they get on the work train 8(


----------



## gearfiend

*would this classify as an addiction?*

hey guys i was just thinking about my weed use, and previously i would have said i was addicted to weed, but im not sure now.

so ive been smoking for about 6 months. i started off and on, and within a month i was smoking every day. i took my finals in school baked out of my mind (still aced them though...). i promised myself i wouldnt smoke at certain times in the beginning, but i eventually broke all my rules and started smoking every day, typically all day (but not always). i spent around $1000 in those 6 months on weed. i averaged about half a gram a day, some days more some less. during the summer, i ended up going on vacation to colorado. despite being in the open, and on vacation with family, i managed to smoke nearly every day. i made little makeshift pipes out of aluminum foil, packed the bud in, and sealed the bowl. then put the little aluminum pipe in my pocket and went outside, found a nearby hiking trail, hiked to a deserted area, went a decent ways off the trail, and smoked the whole bowl. then i would crumple up the foil into a tiny ball and chuck it as far as i could and walk back to the hotel, baked off my ass. i continued to smoke every day, until i ran out of money. then i ended up getting more money, and burned through that in a couple weeks. if i had bud, i smoked it. if i had money, i bought bud. then i ran out of money again, and quit for about a week. managed to get an eighth, finished it in 4 days. then i quit again, and havent smoked for nearly 2 weeks. any time i stopped, i had no withdrawal symptoms or anything, and no cravings. now basically i always think about bud, and wish i had it, but i dont. i view it very fondly, and i miss it a lot, but ive never felt the need to resort to theft, selling possessions, borrowing money, etc. however, if i have money, bud is the first thing i buy. 

so, my question is, does this qualify as an addiction (psychological)?


----------



## RobotRipping

only if it affects your life negatively. Perhaps spending all of your money on it is a sign.


----------



## Chainer

gearfiend said:


> i had no withdrawal symptoms or anything, and no cravings. now basically i always think about bud, and wish i had it, but i dont. i view it very fondly, and i miss it a lot, but ive never felt the need to resort to theft, selling possessions, borrowing money, etc. however, if i have money, bud is the first thing i buy.



These things are not markers of addiction - that is to say, they often come with addiction with hard drugs, but not with addiction to less life-controlling things.

Can you drop it without it making any difference in your life?  Would it bother you to not smoke again?  Even these are not clear questions to get a clear answer - for instance, I haven't smoked in many months, and I was an everyday smoker - 1,000 in 6 months...? Yicks, I'd do that in about 3 weeks to a month.  So you see, clearly this is something that we cannot analyse for you exactly.  When I quit, I had almost zero trouble, besides coping with the fact that, when it really came to it, I was smoking my last blunt.  It was a bitter sweet moment but I had told myself that was it for a while, and that's all it came down to.  It was much easier to quit for me then opiates.

Lets look at the meaning of the word:



> noun
> the state of being enslaved to a habit or practice or to something that is psychologically or physically habit-forming, as narcotics, to such an extent that its cessation causes trauma.



I think the mega quitting thread can give you some great insight into this not so simple answer.


----------



## Chainer

merged


----------



## gearfiend

RobotRipping:
well, spending all my money isnt really a negative aspect in my mind. i had the money, i wasnt saving for anything in particular, i didnt blow my savings, that was just the money i had to spend on random shit i felt like (eating out, video games, etc). so if the thing i wanted most was weed, i dont consider the money as wasted, no more than if i had spent it going to the movies or buying video games. it gave me countless hours of enjoyment which would have been obtained from some other source regardless. so i dont really see that as a negative thing.

so technically, i was/am not addicted, as i havent smoked in two weeks, there was no 'trauma' from quitting, and it never really produced negative effects in my life. and it may also be worth noting that my lungs seem to have sustained no damage whatsoever from the smoking, despite spending a full 6 months smoking weed and occasionally cigarettes (they arent addictive at all for me). I never had coughing, wheezing, a decrease in lung capacity, or anything. i mostly smoked out of bowls and a few mcgivered bongs made from various household items.
i did however notice that for the short time i smoked out of aluminum foil, my lung capacity seemed to decrease rather drastically, although when i was smoking with the foil, i was at an average elevation of 9000-12000 feet, so that may have been a factor. however, nearly immediately after i stopped smoking out of the aluminum, the symptoms previously mentioned disappeared. 

anyway, thanks for the input guys


----------



## 2Cxyz

*Tolerance Break*

I'm on day 1 of my week long tolerance break. I already did everything I needed to do  for the day and now I'm bored as hell.  Books: read. Homework: done. Video games: beaten. I've been chain vaping from my e-cig like crazy all day. If anything ends my break prematurely it's going to be boredom. What do you like to do when you t-break to keep your mind off of bud?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Watch some movies.

Have some sex if possible.


----------



## gearfiend

a great way to take your mind off is exercise. start a routine and follow it. another alternative would be finding a hobby or learning a new skill. or you could write. i do that when im bored sometimes. and naturally, the mother of all time consumption: A JOB. any old place will do, it will give you something to do and keep your mind off bud for the time being. so just some suggestions from my experience.


----------



## slimvictor

Exercise is key.
Meditate?
Learn a new language?
A new instrument?

You may also want to look into taking some 5-HTP. I find that it helps with the cravings.


----------



## rc_headache28

Its tough as hell   I recently quit for 5 months  and Ive been smoking every day all day for the majority of 10 years.   Just got to be strong.  Cause damn is it worth it when you finally fire up some chronic    Feels like your a kid again smoking for the first time.   Valium and xanax are great since they give you a high similar to Marijuana.  Also if you can get ahold of some Jwh 073 or jwh 210 or Jwh 081 Jwh 018  those are the canaboids that are very similar to pot.  I usually smoke it like a snowcap  by dipping the cig in a the bag of jwh and toking it.  Its no subsitute    but thats what I  did to quit for a while


----------



## szuko000

rc_headache28 said:


> Its tough as hell   I recently quit for 5 months  and Ive been smoking every day all day for the majority of 10 years.   Just got to be strong.  Cause damn is it worth it when you finally fire up some chronic    Feels like your a kid again smoking for the first time.   Valium and xanax are great since they give you a high similar to Marijuana.  Also if you can get ahold of some Jwh 073 or jwh 210 or Jwh 081 Jwh 018  those are the canaboids that are very similar to pot.  I usually smoke it like a snowcap  by dipping the cig in a the bag of jwh and toking it.  Its no subsitute    but thats what I  did to quit for a while



JWH is not quitting and it definitely NOT going to help lower your tolerence. When I was on JWH I could not get high from weed and I mean at all. I felt like such a drug addict my friends would be like "I'm so high" and I would lie and say I was because I didn't want them to feel like the blunt was wasted.

Get a hobby there are plenty of them find one that suits you. Do not smoke synthetics they will not help you here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JWH drugs are not similar to the cannabinoids in cannabis.  JWH drugs are typically full agonists, as well they typically have higher binding affinities than THC does.  

For these reasons, you should avoid JWH type drugs.


----------



## 2Cxyz

slimvictor said:


> Exercise is key.
> Meditate?
> Learn a new language?
> A new instrument?
> 
> You may also want to look into taking some 5-HTP. I find that it helps with the cravings.



I have been wanting to get better at playing bass lately...

I've been trying to keep myself occupied and so far its working. My house is cleanest its been in 3 years. (I started smoking daily about 3 years ago. Correlation? Probably.)

I had a couple of really bad experiences with synthetic cannabinoids last summer and I never want to use them again. I've never been more afraid that I was about to die or get brain damage as I was then.


----------



## szuko000

Yeah ever since they banned JWH-018 I haven't screwed with any of them. None of them seem as inviting and although the chance of toxic byproductd might be slim I'd rather have a build up of mothballs in me then fluorine based compounds. 

To me the ride is over. Time to just stick with normal weed.


----------



## 2Cxyz

Day 3 and it's getting easier. My anxiety is returning to the level it was at before smoking, which is unfortunate, but I feel smarter and am having a much easier time with class and homework. Depending on how the rest of the break goes, I may make the break permanent, or at least limit my smoking to weekends and holidays.


----------



## Mysterie

i think mckenna suggested that the best way to use bud is to get high out of your fuckin mind once every 2 weeks

turn off the lights, get ur bong out, put on some grooves and LIFTOFF


----------



## Chainer

2Cxyz said:


> Day 3 and it's getting easier. My anxiety is returning to the level it was at before smoking, which is unfortunate, but I feel smarter and am having a much easier time with class and homework. Depending on how the rest of the break goes, I may make the break permanent, or at least limit my smoking to weekends and holidays.



Glad to hear it!

Merging thread to MEGA QUITTING AKA I NEED A BREAK thread


----------



## ct_ct

I just got out of a voluntary detox program and Ive decided to cut back on smoking weed I'd been starting to have huge munch fests lately and eat everything in the fridge, it's starting to piss off my mom lol. 8)


----------



## rubenr4g

*my story of why im 11 months sober but i want to smoke weed again*

i know its long but if u could read it and help me out it would be much appreciated, ill try to make this as short as possible. im 20 and have been smoking pretty much everyday since i was 14, i have used and abused almost every drug under the sun i mean you name it and i have probably tried it twice if not more. i had my first panic attack when i was 16  while high on weed and nothing else. i was still young and i just brushed it off and kept smoking even though for a while i couldnt smoke as hard as usual but eventually i broke threw and went back to smoking stupid amounts of weed again everyday. so i hit 19 years of age and have another panic attack just on weed. after this panic attack smoking was not the same instead of being pleasurable it would cause dysphoria, anxiety, just a general feeling of unease. it got to the point i felt better sober then high so i stopped. after stopping the weed i decided to just get sober because i realized how much on a shitty person i was at 19 with no job, failing college, juts got my heart broken by my first love and now my favorite thing in the world weed had turned on me. so now im 11 months sober, will be one year sober in a few days. a few months into my sobriety i got terrible anxiety, depersonalization/derealism. i went so insane i got symptoms of schizophrenia, paranoia, obsessive compulsive disorder that led me into and eating disorder. long story short i didnt eat for so long i ended up in the hospital and the doctors told me "son if you don't start eating you're going to die". that day i had an epiphany and decided i wasnt going to go out like this. started eating and slowly got myself better and now today I'm almost 100% fine again and u can see me lurking the steriod forums, i eat like a horse now and plan to do a few cycles of steroids soon. the point of this was to see if u guys think i should smoke weed again or not, any input would be nice thank you


----------



## Friends

Well I'm pretty new here, but that seems like only something you can answer. If you are at a place in your life where you believe pot can have a beneficial effect on your life, the by all means go for it. 

That being said, if you haven't gotten to the roots of your anxiety and made changes to prevent yourself from falling back into that rut, it may not be the best choice.


Good luck, and I wish you the best!


----------



## Hear Me Roar

I can relate to your story,

I was the same, smoking weed since 14 (now nearly 22), about a year ago, was going through a rough time and my smoking got out of hand. In my opinion its when you start smoking to keep yourself at an even level it becomes a problem. Needless to say, I had a really bad day so I skinned up a big joint, smoked half of it and boom. Panic attack. 

It sure knocked me back a few paces. The months after that, every time I smoked It just wasn't enjoyable anymore, It just made me feel foul.
Ever since then I've cut back massively and even spent a few months not smoking at all. For me, now a few grams once a week, is quite nice, but I know If I go back to smoking full time I will get back into my old routine and it will mess me up again.

If anything from the experience, I've gained more self control.

It's entirely up to you man, If you feel you can smoke without slipping back into your old routines and think you will find it enjoyable, go for it. As 'friends' said, its entirely your choice. 

If you try it again and feel its not doing you good, give it a wide birth. There's no point smoking it if its going to make you feel shit. A lot of people fail to see the impact in which weed can have on peoples psychological state. The more respect and realization that it can be psychologically harmful the better. It's a chilled drug, but in long periods and large amounts can really fuck your shit up.


----------



## rubenr4g

see the thing is i feel that I'm mentally stable enough to try it again, i would never go back to daily smoking. the gym is my new "drug" and weed doesnt really mix with bodybuilding for me. my question was more "is it a good idea to smoke again? or just lay off in my case"  i would only smoke occasionally


----------



## rubenr4g

thanks hear me roar, great advice for me. thats what happened to me i was using weed like an alcoholic would use alcohol. i would smoke myself stupid as soon as i woke up to escape my problems. i know its all up to me, i just wanted some input thanks guys


----------



## T. Calderone

I've known people with the same trouble, like it's all or nothing. Wake and bake, then throughout the day and into the night. It does get unmanageable and you don't intend for it to get to this point. If you can handle just taking two or three hits, that's up to you. But you know your own limitations. Personally, I would not advise getting back into it and concentrate on your studies. Don't start the steroids either. The side effects can be horrible: angry uncontrollable outbursts, hair loss, nose bleeds and weight gain to name a few. You don't need that.


----------



## Chainer

merged.  i think the quitting/break thread is right for this


----------



## trainwreck45

Get a seed if it grows and flowers smoke it if not don't if it were only that easy


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Hey there man, it sounds like you were going through a rough patch in life. I just recently climbed out of a deep, deep rabbit hole myself. I was smoking weed all day at the time, and I needed to do this in order to escape my problems, as I would freak out without it. I blamed a lot of my problems on weed but I later realized that pot had nothing to do with it. My relationship with cannabis at the time turned foul, because of how shitty my life was due to personal circumstances. I would get high and just think about how I never had fun anymore, I was very depressed back then (my abuse of mdma in 2010 probably exacerbated my predicament; I say this as I was truly in hell... I was pointing my finger at everything but at the time however).

Now, I have a good job which is enhancing my motivation and helping me find purpose. I don't have nearly as much pent up anger and depression, and I'm smoking more weed than ever before; I'm in weed heaven. Still, my relationship with cannabis is like a love story these days. It's really helping me to keep my energy focussed on behaviours that are important to me and assist me in transcending my personal ego. I consider writing and expressing my thoughts one of these things, which I am doing now after taking a bong rip of big buddha's blue cheese. I haven't been wasting nearly as much time with useless self gratifying activities like masturbation, and although some may view pot as such, it's not for me. I consider it a quasi-religious sacrament, a gift that will reveal you to yourself. I can go without smoking weed just fine, and I do so regularly to lower my tolerance (but not any more than a day or two off). 

I'm not drinking, either. I usually shift to a mode of consciousness with more of a proclivity for drinking alcohol when I'm off this cannabis train. I haven't had a single drink in a month, and the cessation of my prior binge drinking habit is an important goal of mine. Cannabis helps me realize that I don't need any other drugs at all, and probably all of them are going to be detrimental in some way to my energy. Although I have some psychedelics lying around that I'm sure I shall get to at one point or another, I don't require any drugs at all other than pot. And I think that a strong attachment, connection, relationship, and reliance on a plant is not such a bad tradeoff for the blissful avoidance of harmful activities like drinking coffee or alcohol, that I am otherwise attracted to when sober (like mostly everyone else).

I'm sure I'd be depressed eventually if I stopped. I have achieved stable happiness for quite some time with the help of this herb. Together with this amazing plant is where I belong, and where I am choosing to stay. I have formed a strong, highly significant alliance with this demonized plant (what's there to hate about it... people dropping out of reality can make other people nervous as cannabis as such a humbling tool is a threat to the male ego. Plus, it makes you see through the bullshit if you are the type who is willing and curious enough to follow this path, to start questioning everything you once took for granted and loved, and the people in control will have none of that. They prefer to supply the consciousness-dehancing ethanol to the masses while promoting the association of cannabis with highschool burnout tendencies - even though alcohol is poison to the body, and causes so many social problems, it does make you unconscious so they'd rather that. Whether or not they are aware of this, I am unsure - I'd say it's going to be the end result of all us individual humans following our egos as we are. There's nobody out to get us apart from our very selves. And, as I imagine, that's what the people in control want, as they don't care about you apart from your labour, conformity, and obedience.


----------



## 5aday

Just quit smoking or vaping in my case. I use marijuana for relief from the pain and diarrhea that crohn's disease causes me. I have a drug test coming up in about a month and a half. It hasn't been to hard so far, other than an increase in pain from my crohn's. I could understand how it would be pretty hard if you smoked most of the day everyday. For me though I like being sober and I've also started exercising again and that's improved my mood a lot. I would recommend working out as a way to get your mind off weed and make you feel better.


----------



## ForEverAfter

If you are incapable of quitting smoking marijuana, you're probably depressed.

Treat the depression first, then quit.

Problem solved.


----------



## nautilus

How to...._quit_? really?! quit!?

Cannabis was the one constant drug I did among all other unhealthy binges. At one point in my life it was just a given, I smoked and that was that. 

One very effective way to start a long break is to compare your experiences in situations on and off of it. 
Are you less self conscious? Are tasks just _done_ and not forgotten or disorganized? Does productivity just happen because you went into a situation with a plan and did it without a hitch? 

Your wallet will be fatter, your waistline will be thinner. Your craving for that *high* you get from being a greedy retail consumer is satisfied since you'll accumulate wealth or property.

All the while your tolerance for frustration plummets to none 8( You feel anxious, on edge, and depressed. It is a hard line to walk but if you make the effort you'll find some sort of inner peace. You can return to it in moderation and never use it irresponsibly. I love cannabis but its gentle and mellow high got in the way of my development as an adult.


----------



## hawaii

*Marijuana: different reactions.*

I've been smoking marijuana and hashish for about 8 years now.
I've had a very intense period in my teens (now I'm 23) during which I was smoking about 6/7 joints a day alone.
Then bongs. Now I rarely smoke alone.
This weekend was a strange one for me.
During this week my mates and me have all smoked every day a lot but on Friday night I had a terrible one.
After 4 joints of outdoor weed (still very good and enjoyable) a friend of mine rolled one filled with a different weed and I turned completely blue and paranoid. I had bad thoughts and I wasn't able to enjoy the situation any more. Then I left the room and went home.
I tried to relax (took me a couple of hours) but now I'm assuming that was a panic attack.
Sometimes happened with weed but never THAT much.
I would like to know why this happen? 
Also, how can I make it finish sooner? I'm not pro benzos but I'm guessing they can help sometimes?
Yesterday I smoked the same two weeds and had a great laughing and introspective time.
Maybe I was just saturated and tired on Friday?
Also, my mates are very lazy so we stay all time in a small room smoking and playing Xbox, that causes me a kind of claustrophobic/I'm wasting time feeling.


----------



## Foreigner

hawaii said:
			
		

> Maybe I was just saturated and tired on Friday?



Yeah, or just that all those drugs are making you feel really lost and ungrounded, so you need a break. Feeling anxious and paranoid can be psychological, but it can also happen when your body/mind are trying to tell you that you've had enough or that some part of you is being neglected. 

If I get high day after day I start to get that burned out feeling and further smoking just feels wrong. If I force myself to do it I get paranoid that I'm ruining my life and the high is not enjoyable anymore.

Take a break, do something different than sitting in that room, and get grounded again.


----------



## hawaii

You're right.
Thanks for your advices


----------



## laugh

Yeh you mentioned smoked a lot, by yourself, 8 yrs, introspection, and panic attack...listen to your mind and body...reflect on that introspection...perhaps it's time for a good and proper break. IMO give yourself at least a month off and see how you feel...all the best!


----------



## hawaii

yeah.
i honestly think it's time to have a break with marijiuna/hash and "move forward".
it doesn't satisfy me anymore.


----------



## Chainer

-------->quitting thread


----------



## rollies

I've started my quest to detox myself off MJ for a few months. :D

DXM really helps you get out of your typical MJ mindset. Use it after you've finished your stash. :D


----------



## laugh

^ good luck, although I'm not sure replacing your yarndi addiction with dxm abuse is all that positive or constructive. I hate dxm!

4 weeks since my last smoke today! Dreams are now more bearable and less vivid, intense, & nightmarish. Lungs feel healthier, & I no longer perspire the scent of cannabis. Concentration and train of thought are also slowly improving. Might celebrate with a cone...jokes, I forgot where I left my little stash...


----------



## geoffreychaucer

*Finally Free*

I haven't smoked any weed in a two-months. This is the longest I have gone without smoking since I started four and a half months ago. This isn't me bragging or anything like that, I just want to maybe provide some perspective to people who smoke frequently and aren't happy with it. For me, weed was very psychologically addicting. Before I quit recently, I was smoking everyday, well really vaporizing so that's a bit better, multiple times a day. Obviously this isn't rare or necessarily a problem in itself. But I was not happy. I was not happy for a variety of reasons, partially due to life-long depression and anxiety, but my addiction if I can call it that did not help. Now, this is in no way a criticism of the substance. I think cannabis is a great drug in general and has a special uniqueness in its universality of medicinal usage and overall safety. 

But, cannabis addiction seems to be, for me at least, very creeping and subverted. Everyday, the question would always pop up into my head, "Why not?"
Because we know that taking a few tokes has practically no negative effects, there is no answer to that insidious question that is easy to find when you know what you want. My mind set during this time was sober=normal, flat, predictable; stoned=interesting, augmented reality, unpredictable. I was always plagued with the thought that maybe a little weed would be nice. 

But the truth was, by the end of my last period of using, I always would predict that a little weed would be nice and it usually wouldn't be nice. I would get a little paranoid, tired, unmotivated and worried about the general appearance of my stoned eyes. It wasn't always this way of course, but at a certain point the effects were not that great. This in itself wasn't an issue, the issue was that I could not really remember what being high was like when I wasn't even tho I was using everyday. It was extremely odd and I think weed is special this way. The high seems so difficult to characterize unless you are currently high, at least for me. Because your entire perspective is changed when you are high, it is almost impossible to relate high-perspective and sober-perspective. Its as if they existed on a different plane of my memory. The voice in my head when I was sober would always say, "Come on, a little weed would be nice." And then once I was high, my high-self wished I wasn't high yet again.

So if anyone is feeling this way, there is hope. I had so much trouble quitting weed during this time and through out my entire period of usage. I don't think most people who enjoy weed try to quit like I did basically every time I got too high and introspective. I would always come up with the multiple reasons I should quit. So I would vow to quit but once I was sober, my memory of the way I felt was erased somehow. I knew that I had felt that way, but I couldn't relate to the sentiment. 
So, how was I able to quit? Well, I withdrew from school for a variety of reasons and came home where I had no connects. It would not be hard for me to find weed on foot as I live near the West Side of Chicago but the fact that I can't just walk to my suite mate's room down the hall to pick-up is enough to keep me away.

I have found it very easy to not seek it out. When I am in a habit of using and I remain in the same surroundings and situation where I was using, its almost impossible not to give in to my sober-self cravings, rationalizations and selective amnesia. But if I find new surroundings and change from where I was when I used, quitting seems entirely easier. Distancing from people I used with helps too. This isn't a guide on how to quit or anything, I am far from an expert. I just think that the way in which weed was addicting for me is unlike anything I have experienced with any other substances, despite my limited experience with addiction. 

It is an addiction entirely based on this selective amnesia not letting me remember that a little weed won't necessarily make things more interesting or whatever. Its very strange for me how once I can break out of my compulsive usage, the addiction stop. If anyone else's addiction seems to be similar to this I would say you have to find a way to break the cycle of compulsiveness.

 Sorry if this just seems like rambling, I am curious tho to anyone else who feels addicted, are you addicted just because you enjoy weed to much, or does it feel like you can't stop even tho you want to and you aren't enjoying it anymore? Because I definitely felt the latter. Its sorta scary that our minds can be so feeble against or selves. But again, I support healthy usage of cannabis so if that is you, I'm happy that you know moderation. Thanks everyone.


----------



## samnslumberland

I've been smoking for over three years now, almost four, and I would consider myself to be extremely psychologically addicted. The longest that I have gone without smoking over the past several months is 6 or 7 days, and that's because I was trying to quit. What makes it so difficult for me to quit is that smoking has become a habit and it's extremely accessible. I'm down to the very last of my stash, though, and I'm really broke right now what with the holidays coming up so I'm hoping to get rid of my last bowl this week and then be weed-free for a while. It's important that I quit smoking for a few weeks minimum because I'm in an awkward position in my job right now and would like to find something new but my choices are limited when I'm not clean. I'm happy to hear that you were able to get out so early in the game, I did when I wasn't a heavy smoker but it's somehow always made its way back to me and I now smoke more than ever. Good luck on your sober journey.


----------



## laugh

im 6/7 weeks clean atm and its feels good!

the most difficult thing for me when quitting ganja is getting to sleep and unwinding at the end of the day/night. i had some crazy vivid nightmares/dreams these past few weeks, particularly the first couple nights, really, really vivid at first.

things that really help me kick, or not relapse are; keeping myself physically and mentally busy, and filling up all that time usually spent stoned on productive/beneficial activities. replacing my drug habit with a healthy eating habit. exercise is crucial, get the endorphins flowing, and sweat out some of the crap. taking it one day at a time and recording in a diary the progress.

^ do either of you two mix with cigarette when smoking your ganja? best of luck to you guy's, i know you will be feeling better for it in the near future!! 

it gets easier with every day.


----------



## dextrodoctor

I struggle with avoiding weed i just try to not constantly smoke it. i try to switch between drugs frequently as to not become dependent on any individual substance but some could say im just addicted to being high but it hasn't caused me any problems so far... i like to say do weed Monday heroin Thursday and acid Saturday. Usually my calender is something similar to that. but weed can be mentally addicted if abused for at least a few weeks for me Ive gotten as bad as an 1/8 a night.


----------



## T. Calderone

I had a friend who was a big-time weed smoker since the 70's. I agree it can be very psychologically addicting. This lady would get so grumpy at the thought of running low on weed. She would pace the floors huffing and puffing. That was our cue to leave. I loved to smoke too but had to quit when I found out I was pregnant. I was a grouchy bitch for a few weeks but it passed. 

What I liked about marijuana was the calming effect it had on me. I could have the shittiest day at work, come home and have a few hits and relax. Sometimes I would recap the events of the day and think I could have handled something differently or I should have said this or that. I had a lot of good times but I guess I had grown out of it eventually. Kudos to everyone quitting or struggling to quit. It gets easier.


----------



## laugh

> She would pace the floors huffing and puffing. That was our cue to leave.



haha.


----------



## phactor

I just want to give credit to the OP for realizing that he had an issue and deciding to deal with it so early, "nipping it in the bud" I guess. I have a friend of mine that goes nuts when he doesn't have herb. But he has been smoking pretty much daily for over 10 years now. He also claims that he gets uncomfortable when he doesn't have his own bag.

He has used other drugs and none of them seem to grab him like cannabis does. When he claims to be "withdrawing" from weed, I used to laugh at him (because I have detoxed many times from various substances) but now I realize I shouldn't judge. He claims he doesn't have a problem with being so dependent on marijuana, but the guy also will not tell you anything is wrong with him ever (trying to be macho I guess).


----------



## ABL23

Keep it up, congratulations for realizing you needed a change! I'm in the same boat as you, I have been clean for over two months. The psychological addiction to herb has been difficult to overcome for me as well. I was smoking everyday for almost two years, an upwards of about an eighth a day and it was very much affecting my day-to-day life: Skipping class just to get high and do nothing all day, getting out of shape from eating nothing but crap, and becoming a hermit because all I wanted to do was stay in my apartment and smoke. I had the same "why not?" reasoning that you mentioned. I was always like "well a little weed won't hurt" and then before I knew it I had knocked out a g or two and was useless for the rest of the day. I would say the first week was really the worst when quitting, I wasn't sleeping and was very irritable, my mood would change at the drop of a hat for no real reason except for the fact that I wasn't high. Just continue to remind yourself that you can do this and it's a habit that you are capable of overcoming. I wish you luck on your abstinence from herb. That being said I'm not condemning herb, if you keep it's use in perspective or have a medical need for it then thats totally fine I just allowed weed to become a huge part of my life, a "best friend" if you will. Not smoking gets easier for me everyday now and I hope that you are feeling the same.


----------



## magicstix

Good luck for you on quitting. I am one person who can honestly say I am very heavily addicted to cannabis. I have been smoking EVERY DAY for the past 10 years. There are about maybe 12 months in those 10 years when i take the random try to quit smoking weed months and a long 5 months break several years ago after a bad shroom trip. I do not even think.. Should I roll a joint and smoke it? No its actually its like muscle memory and I smoke with out even thinking about it. 

the only thing I find that helps me to stop smoking is to eat edibles but edibles make me so damn high I'm like a retard all day and cant do anything. therefor smoking makes it easy to be high and function normally more or less.

(also that lie you get in your head "just one more time wont do no harm" is the same lie I have felled victim to over and over again for years)

im not quite sure how I am going to stop smoking herb since I love it so much. I kinda just said fuck it and gave up trying to stop smoking it.


----------



## Darksidesam

What's the fuel for the fire... is the main question with addiction.


> partially due to life-long depression and anxiety, but my addiction



Same as myself, and if i had jars of weed full, I'd be vaping like the hammers of hell


----------



## chrisalt

I always say it depends on the person if they get addicted to weed or not. If you have addictive personality like myself you more the likely will get psychologically dependant (or even midly physically). I have been smoking for 11 years now and am addicted without adoubt. I hit a .3 per bong hit, i do this 3-4 times a session. I session every 4 hours. If i go 4 hours without a bong i dont feel like im gonna die or anything like heroin or crack but i feel off. If i take a week off then i feel fucked and cant sleep or eat for 4 days and then it slowly gets better and returns to normal by day 7. 

Point is weed is addictive. Not like crack but it still is.


----------



## Darksidesam

Yes, it is addictive if you *choose* it to be.

But some peoples minds are influenced more heavily, and that is expressed in there actions/addictions


----------



## phactor

Darksidesam said:


> Yes, it is addictive if you *choose* it to be.
> 
> But some peoples minds are influenced more heavily, and that is expressed in there actions/addictions



I'd think that a large majority of frequent smokers would have at the very least decreased appetite and difficulty sleeping upon sudden cessation.


----------



## Quantum Perception

phactor said:


> I'd think that a large majority of frequent smokers would have at the very least decreased appetite and difficulty sleeping upon sudden cessation.



I agree


----------



## Darksidesam

Depends on their intake as well per week.

I usually vape 1/3g of an evening time throughout couple of hours, to relax (indica strains)

My appetite has been fine upon cessation but with or without weed im an insomniac it looks like. even 20mg valium didnt do the trick the other night.


----------



## Chainer

This will fit very well in our quitting / need a break thread

Im going to bring this over to there


----------



## Doctor_Ew420

I guess I have to post in here. I did not plan this break, I was in the hospital for a week and am not sure if cannabis is a contributing factor :/ Some of the doctors I saw seemed to believe it COULD be, some seemed to think this CHS is false or spun out of proportion.

Since I have quit I have been deathly sick, but that isn't an effect of me quitting. The last I smoked was a single bong of purple kush and it did ease my nausea for around 30-40 minutes. I have been a daily smoker with a few days off here and there for the last 10 years. Some days I wouldn't go over .4-.5g per day, at maximum I smoked 2g a day, but those were on bad days mostly. I have been smoking 'grade A' pot for over 2 years now, I used to grab mids here and there but it seems the Kush and other fancy buds are what everyone wants and has. I truly don't see a huge improvement aside from taste when it comes to Kush vs. other buds. 
Since I was in such pain and so sick, the lack of marijuana was the least of my worries. I felt good today so I took a few percs that the doctors gave me for my soar throat, stupidly I fell asleep at noon and woke up at 7pm. I will be up all night sober and dealing with an oxy comedown, which are not enjoyable at all for me (may take another two and write on my hand not to take any tomorrow! I used to have quite the habit)

My appetite is shot. I can't stop thinking about all the foods I want to eat, but it is obvious to me that my stomach isnt ready for it yet. I tried eating some french fries before falling asleep and I think I am lucky I didn't yack all my food back up. I have only taken 7.5 5mg percocets over the last 8 days so I am not sure if I am bunged up because of that or because of my general lack of solid food (anyone noticed GI problems when quitting pot?)

The frustration I feel really sucks. I love my cat, she is wonderful, but I have been so mean to her for the last few days, not letting her in my room, pushing her out of the way with my feet and telling her to shutup lol. I am sure a large portion of this is because I quit smoking tobacco cold turkey but I am also sure that years of nearly constant cannabis abuse being stopped abruptly would piss me off too. Grrr... I know it isn't a huge deal, there are people I know having serious opiate withdrawal right now, I shouldnt complain because I can still use the washroom, not puking and can eat to a certain degree but, fuuuuuck, this is very annoying. I hope I dont have to quit pot forever


----------



## Doctor_Ew420

This really sucks. I believe I am on my 10th day without pot. I quit smoking tobacco at the same time so obviously that is causing some of my frustration.

I was told by doctors that I may have that cannabinoid hyperemesia syndrome that people are up in arms about. I hope not, but I have been abstaining. I feel sick to my stomach, constantly grumbling and it has been 10 days! I was admitted to hospital and did throw up this month more than I ever have, but, I keep reading people saying that the real issue should be resolved after 4-5 days. I do have a bong load worth of decent organic pot in my room, but I am so scared to smoke it because I lost roughly 10-13 pounds over the last 10 days and if I do have this allergy to pot then I am not wanting to put myself back in the hospital for a toke.

I had a few instances of sleep paralysis last night (I had taken percocets prescribed for my raw throat) i know personally that opiates can cause me to have sleep paralysis. But even when I was not using opiates, if I did not smoke pot for a day or so, I would have to battle sleep paralysis. I haven't really been sleeping for obvious reasons, but the night before last I just stayed up all night long and re-watched a few seasons of the office. I really hope that this all comes together soon and I dont feel so uppity. I also wish I could just smoke a little something to hang out, I am all alone, bored sitting in front of my TV (guess what I used to do in these situations!) and my stomach has been giving me shit for over a week!

I also have to note, since I have quit two long term addictions cold turkey, lost all kinds of weight and was put on short term opiates, I have been noticing my emotions are just ridiculous! I have been crying each day for the last 3. It seems to come at completely random times, often when I am thinking of the gorgeous nurse who helped me SO much while in hospital. I can't figure out what it is that makes me cry. I am definitely one to fall in love easily and have never needed such care or been so vulnerable, nevermind to have a beautiful girl my age help me through it. But, when I cry it isn't "awe, she was so damn nice, I need to thank her, let her know how thankful I am that she was there" it is more of a downright sobbing like I just lost a pet or family member. I guess it is a freeing feeling. I am really starting to think that when I was 14 I picked up the bong subconsciously to cover up my (well known) social anxiety or a possible depression issue (Even when losing lovers, I prevail pretty well, I have never thought of myself as a depression case... a little ho-hum maybe) The lack of pot, tobacco and the introduction of opiates mixed with lack of sleep, nutrients and fluids are my hopes for the way I am currently feeling. If this is how I feel forever without pot/tobacco then I need to go back to it or check into a psych ward :/

Today is a bad day


----------



## Doctor_Ew420

Good god! The dreams! 
I'd say it has been roughly 2 weeks (time is a goddamn blur right now) and my nausea is fading, my social anxiety surprisingly has not decreased to the point I had hoped (I think I truly have an anxiety problem, I have not been sober since the 8th grade) but there is a noticeable decrease. Mostly I am just more willing to say what I feel. I will make sure to hold onto that.

The dreams I am having are outrageous! Nothing crazy, but the sheer amount of dreams is crazy! I had a 3 hour nap yesterday that produced easily 10 different dreams. Last night as I struggled to sleep I had a few more dreams. Some were kind of upsetting, about ex's and shit, but one was great. I was able to board an open boxcar with some friends and take the thing on a trip to Washington state (probably subconsciously want to smoke some legal in the streets  ) It was a beautifully vivid dream, all the klinks on the rails were felt, all the sounds, smells. Great!

I have been noticing that my eyes are watering in the same fashion as an opiate addict going through withdrawal. Anyone ever noticed this? 

I have artistic motivation but not really in the field I normally do. I have been writing graffiti for a few years and I have not picked up a spray can or marker in the time I have been off the weed. I did however decided I am going to learn to play a few songs on guitar. A beautiful 3/4 ovation sitting under my bed. I just need the strings, and I want to learn some simple drum stuff without having to buy drums ('shake hip' by the stones)

I do have cravings to get high, but truly I have had a bong loads worth of high grade sitting beside me this whole time. I am scared that I have cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome so I am pretty freaked out to try smoking again (I probably, hopefully have something else that isnt overly serious 'GERD') I am going to use that fear to try and get to the 1st of december.

I have noticed that I am waking up FURIOUS! normally I wake up rather happy to see the day, mmmm fall morning air. I am upset with that effect. I feel anxious and sort of angry upon waking over the last few days.


----------



## Octarine

*Bit of background on past use and suchh*

This thread is a great, I'm glad everyone is supporting each other.

Currently on a break myself, I've been a regular toker for 5 years or so, with little room for breaks until recently.
My usage began in high school, funny because I wasn't interested in trying weed, and only did it so I was 'ready' to try rolling(Molly).

The first time was amazing! Literally felt like I was in a movie, every time I blinked reality would cut, like a new scene/take.
Never had I expected it to become an everyday habit... But of course an amazing experience holds the desire to revisit and relive it.

Fastforwarding a bit to avoid trip report rambling.. Cannabis eventually fit into my life, and due to the extreme stresses I was undergoing, it was the perfect tool. After sometime I had suspected I was bipolar, and pot really seemed to calm me down, so I began to self medicate. My usage became frequent, I'd graduated from joints to only using bongs, snapping bowls whenever I felt necessary and the supply was...there lol. 

Wish I could more deeply explain the events that lead up to my cessation of getting devildick-eye-high, but this will turn into a biography so bare with meh lol. My dance with Mary Jane came to a halt forcibly, as I involuntarily got admitted to the psych ward(long story how). That was my first break, and I got released the day before 4/20. My usage became very minimal, to about less than once a month, and eventually growing.

Needless to say I began using everyday again, and finished off a little under a qp of top shelf in 2-3 months (4-5 joints a day).

Now I've decided to stop for financial reasons, and to preserve the magic. It's day 3 going on 4 without smoking, and it's relatively easy to abstain. Side effects are MANY vivid dreams (at least one about weed lol), sweats, and I'm having troubles eating, can't handle heavy meals ATM. My break will continue until I truly feel it's right to indulge again, i plan to do it rarely and in high doses 

Sorry for the ramble, I be a lurker and writing really helps me reflect.
I'll most likely write about my hospitalisation in a more appropriate thread.
Congratulations to anyone attempting to fix whatever negative aspects have been brought on by frequent use.
Keep chuggin on and know you're supported!!

Btw, does anyone have tips on increasing appetite..? I'm afraid of losing muscle/weight if I keep having eating trouble.


----------



## Daddy Cool

Doctor_Ew420 said:


> Good god! The dreams!
> I'd say it has been roughly 2 weeks (time is a goddamn blur right now) and my nausea is fading, my social anxiety surprisingly has not decreased to the point I had hoped (I think I truly have an anxiety problem, I have not been sober since the 8th grade) but there is a noticeable decrease. Mostly I am just more willing to say what I feel. I will make sure to hold onto that.
> 
> The dreams I am having are outrageous! Nothing crazy, but the sheer amount of dreams is crazy! I had a 3 hour nap yesterday that produced easily 10 different dreams. Last night as I struggled to sleep I had a few more dreams. Some were kind of upsetting, about ex's and shit, but one was great. I was able to board an open boxcar with some friends and take the thing on a trip to Washington state (probably subconsciously want to smoke some legal in the streets  ) It was a beautifully vivid dream, all the klinks on the rails were felt, all the sounds, smells. Great!
> 
> I have been noticing that my eyes are watering in the same fashion as an opiate addict going through withdrawal. Anyone ever noticed this?
> 
> I have artistic motivation but not really in the field I normally do. I have been writing graffiti for a few years and I have not picked up a spray can or marker in the time I have been off the weed. I did however decided I am going to learn to play a few songs on guitar. A beautiful 3/4 ovation sitting under my bed. I just need the strings, and I want to learn some simple drum stuff without having to buy drums ('shake hip' by the stones)
> 
> I do have cravings to get high, but truly I have had a bong loads worth of high grade sitting beside me this whole time. I am scared that I have cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome so I am pretty freaked out to try smoking again (I probably, hopefully have something else that isnt overly serious 'GERD') I am going to use that fear to try and get to the 1st of december.
> 
> I have noticed that I am waking up FURIOUS! normally I wake up rather happy to see the day, mmmm fall morning air. I am upset with that effect. I feel anxious and sort of angry upon waking over the last few days.



Hey man, I just saw your post and I can relate to the anxiety aspect, so I thought I'd post a reply. 

I also have a chronic case of social anxiety, plus depression and long term back pain. I used to smoke weed daily for about 5 years and I struggled to quit many times, but now I'm nearly 300 days off it. 

It's especially hard for people like us to quit, probably because we use it in an attempt to cope with high anxiety. In my case it started out as a way of relieving anxiety/stress/depression, but gradually it turned into something so horrible which exacerbated my anxiety in an extreme way and even put me in drug-induced psychotic states. It totally changed me as a person.

If you put your mind to it, you can do it man. Think of all the positives in quitting, like getting your life on track again and your anxiety under control. I feel so much better now, but I'm still not 100%. You've gotta persist and be patient. Even after the weed has totally left your system, I believe it takes much longer for your brain to fully readjust. But remember this - in the end, even though you have to go through a lot of tough times to achieve the goal of abstinence, it's totally worth it in the end. 

I'm at a stage now where I won't even consider smoking weed ever again. I'm actually helping a close friend quit right now, he's showing progress. One thing that I think is particularly important is getting through what I call the *'testers'*. I'm referring to those moments when you've already been making an effort in quitting (perhaps for a few days, weeks or even months), then suddenly there is a situation or environment in which you are at a particularly high risk of relapse. It's essential that you practice getting through every single one of these 'testers', as this is a reinforcing behaviour which strengthens your resilience every single time you say no.

Good luck!


----------



## testmehard

*addicted*

hi,

this is the first time i write this down.... i am addicted!
i do smoke about 0,5g to 1g a week which is not that much i think, but i was high nearly every day the last year.

i was on vacation for 2 weeks recently and it was no problem not to smoke but as soon as i got back home i fell back into my habit.
it is also no problem when i'm with my girlfriend... i do not even think about smoking. but when i'm alone at home... watching a movie or playing video games i smoke pot.

my goal would be to smoke only on once a week or on occasions, with friends
but it seems to be really hard to do that.


any tipps how to achive my goal?

cheers


----------



## Spaced.

Really in all seriousness it comes down to how dedicated you are into doing this, as it is very hard to break any habit. (even if its eating regularly) 
But some advice would be, if you go out don't take money with you so that you aren't tempted to buy weed, tell your friends not to give you any because you are trying to cut down, and again just remove yourself from it all and try to stay productive so your mind doesn't think about it. 
Good luck, I am doing it once a week, but that is because I am at school and I prioritize school over weed, so it is possible. But its up you in the end!


----------



## RobotRipping

.5 to 1 a week - that's not much of a habit. It's an addiction if it's ruining your life. If you can't sustain .5g-1g a week then something else is wrong with your life man.


----------



## Chainer

merging


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Ask yourself why it is you are smoking too much dope. 

So I am an athlete and a couple months ago I really fucked up my lower back. I've been in pain ever since, and I've recently taken the initiative to get myself checked out. I'm waiting to hear back but they are 99% sure it's an acute muscle strain and not anything serious to my spine (but it damn well could be thinks paranoid me, I've broken many bones in my life but this has been the WORST. I can't even sit on a comfy couch without being in constant debilitating pain). Anyways, I have been smoking copious amounts of pot all day to deal with this injury, but now I have been prescribed the opiates that I need to be on. As a result, I am no longer abusing cannabis all day.

Earlier on in my life, I was smoking weed from morning til night because I was depressed about girls, and I was also depressed because I didn't have a good enough job. I took some initiative and now I have a girlfriend plus a career, and I have accepted my place in society in regards to females, in that I will never be a "lady killer". I don't have nearly as much depression to deal with when I'm sober now, so I smoke much less weed as a result (but still all day at times, there's a time and place for fiending the dope in my life).

From what I've seen and experienced, sexual frustration is one of the primary causes of drug addiction. A lot of habitual stoners I know don't get any pussy - myself included, I never did either, I just got lucky enough to find a girl who works with me after 24 years of suffering loneliness and despair. It took a long time, but I no longer give much of a shit about insensitive hot bitches, especially with the help of her. Sexual frustration was the whole reason I ever abused cocaine and Mdma as well - seems really silly looking back now.

Figure out what's wrong, is my advice, because cannabis, although it definitely possesses addictive properties, isn't addictive enough to force you into using all day every day unless you are using it to medicate in some way or an attempt at self destruction


----------



## MonKeYDNA

I like what you guys are saying about it helping depression and thinking about girlfriends and family. I think that has a bigger influence for our usage than we realize. Unfortunately, it's as if getting high releases you from that prison of loneliness, and as we all so knowingly know it doesn't last. When we look at the physiological effects, such as the decrease in testosterone after prolonged use, we find that it is not just in our mind and that our physical body is transforming in a way that promotes being alone (which is not bad at all I think, to each his own. But if you feel off or wrong because of it, then you obviously should seek more commonplace relationships).

My first t-break was also after the first time I tripped acid and didn't come back from it for a couple days. We had one bowl left, I chose in my altered state not to smoke it, I would've felt bad if I did. It's like a cheat, an excuse not to feel responsible for thinking of ways to entertain other people.

Also to the poster who quit tobacco at the same time, props for you dude that's really an incredible feat. I've been smoking tobacco on an off for a while now, and I find that when I'm high I completely forget any notion that I cared about quitting or anything, so I think quitting cannabis at the same time will really help you through that.

I hate to read all these replacement regimes however. I'd be damn sure through a blood test or scan of some kind before I was put on opiates or benzos. I wonder how many of you were prescribed something based on a conclusion the doctor made through survey questions, some of which you did not know how to answer at all? If your illness arose because of cannabis, and nothing else, then there should be no need to be put on other zombification meds. Human contact is what we are paranoid about. Interacting with each other is what we long for, the greatest cure for canna withdrawal is to rekindle your interactions with those you've known throughout your life.


----------



## testmehard

i stopped smoking now 4 days ago,
did anybody experience headaches during the first days of quitting or am i the only one?


----------



## DoctorJC

This is the second time I've quit smoking weed in my life and I swear to god I'm never touching that shit again. I know different strokes for different folks but I would rather cold-turkey h than weed. It's been over three weeks now and I'm still having daily anxiety, just like the last time. It would help if I knew how long this would last but the last time I quit my H habit picked up so I basically didn't feel the withdrawals. These last three weeks have been utter hell. I'm anxious everyday, had a couple of panic attacks that required hospitalization and now am being rx'd klonopin just because I couldn't stand it anymore. Am I the only one? I feel like I'm losing my fucking mind sometimes and all over some grass. I used to smoke everyday for 7 years and one day I take an especially strong hit and the paranoia hit me so hard. Idk, I'm sorry I'm getting all over the place, my mind has been a mess lately, but please someone tell me that eventually this shit will get better.


----------



## gearfiend

personally ive found that the best way to quit is to permanently cut off your supply. this can be accomplished in several ways:
1. Stop talking to/seeing the person you buy from completely.
2. Run out of money.
3. Find a consistent and reliable method of rationing out your bud (look into a timed pill dispenser or the like, or have someone you know well do it).
4. Move somewhere else.
5. Self Control (typically the inability to do this results in taking one of the other options...)

this is what works for me. personally, when i have bud, i smoke it, and i smoke it a LOT. several bowls a day, typically 2 at a time, something like 3-6 times a day. but when i run out, i stop, typically because i dont have the money to spend on bud that isnt already committed to something else. limiting access is key to preventing/breaking addiction. you basically have to outsmart yourself when your deciding to quit, so that if you cant control the cravings (i know they can be verrrrry strong...) you have no way to get bud. that way, you HAVE to quit. sounds kinda weird, but it worked for me several times for taking tolerance breaks. im nearing the end of a 2 week string without bud after smoking most days for the past several months. one other thing i noticed is the first 2 or 3 days are the hardest, once you get past those, you should be in the clear.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

Cannabis in my opinion is a wonderful joy. I don't have much to say, except that at one point I immaturely blamed a lot of shit in my life on weed. Really I was to blame. After I realized that now I love weed. Everything is going well in my life, and I am using just as much as ever before. The sporadic use of chemical drugs had a _much_ worse effect on my body and I have had to give up chemical drugs completely in favour of cannabis, opium, and magic mushrooms. LSD was probably the worst thing that ever happened to my body and I despise it.

If I was to quit smoking weed I'd surely become depressed and anxious, but since I am a functional stoner I see it as medicine and I've really chilled out these past few months about my dependence on it. I'm happy with who I am right now, and I vaporize cannabis, so I don't need to stop. I don't even spend money on it anymore.

I'm definitely socially awkward around egotistical binge drinking males, and pretentious females my age. I'm much less anxious around egos when I'm off the weed. Therefore, I avoid going out to bars completely anymore. I believe that the vast majority of people my age are a bad influence on me, and I am at my best by myself, with a cute girlfriend laying around to keep loneliness at bay. Some people just arn't cool with not fitting in, and after smoking a lot of pot they want to go back to that, but I am definitely cool with being different and the crazy partier died in me a long time ago. In terms of things that matter to me, like working hard at my job and taking care of my body, I function better as a pothead and I actually think it makes me smarter.

Don't listen to me. Everything I say is true and false and meaningless. The only person you can really trust is yourself. If you want to quit smoking weed you should give it a try, and there are a lot of things you can do to help with the physical withdrawal you will encounter if you burn through as much as I do. Taking the supplement melatonin will enable you to sleep at night, as you will probably encounter insomnia at first. Food might make your stomach ache, I'd stick to soft fruits like bananas. Isolate yourself from those who smoke weed for a long while, perhaps turning off your phone. Peer pressure is your enemy. Be prepared to encounter some anger and deal with it. Don't take other drugs to compensate because they are probably all worse for you in the long run, and if you do that and then start blazing again after, you'll feel foolish. Make sure you're in it 100% so you don't succumb to cravings. If you give in, don't see it as a reason to start up all day again. I would recommend cutting back before going cold turkey or you may go batshit crazy. It's easier to phase it out if you're really commited, cold turkey I just run into so many problems.


----------



## ForEverAfter

No drug should be consumed daily, indefinitely. Full stop. If you are addicted to smoking marijuana, and reliant on it, and you have been so for years, or even decades, then it's time to stop. Functionality is a different issue. Marijuana does not make you smarter, as far as intelligent quotients go: it does the opposite. Unless you have an anxiety disorder, in which case it might alleviate symptoms that interfere with your intelligence. Anxiety disorders are curable, though. And benzos are a much better alternative to treat stress.

(IMO)

I smoked weed for over ten years, like most people breathe. And, in denial as I was, I told myself it made me smarter and more functional. I said, "I'm never going to stop smoking weed. _Ever_." Now, I'm so glad I have that monkey off my back... The longer you've been smoking without a break, the harder it is to quit. If you're up to 2 years, or 6 years, or 12 years, I urge you to break the cycle. Then, when you start again, if you start again, take a break every month or so. Never let it get it's claws into you. Never allow yourself to grow accustomed to being stoned all the time.

Life ain't about being stoned.


----------



## gearfiend

ForEverAfter said:


> No drug should be consumed daily, indefinitely. Full stop. If you are addicted to smoking marijuana, and reliant on it, and you have been so for years, or even decades, then it's time to stop. Functionality is a different issue. Marijuana does not make you smarter, as far as intelligent quotients go: it does the opposite. Unless you have an anxiety disorder, in which case it might alleviate symptoms that interfere with your intelligence. Anxiety disorders are curable, though. And benzos are a much better alternative to treat stress.
> 
> (IMO)
> 
> I smoked weed for over ten years, like most people breathe. And, in denial as I was, I told myself it made me smarter and more functional. I said, "I'm never going to stop smoking weed. _Ever_." Now, I'm so glad I have that monkey off my back... The longer you've been smoking without a break, the harder it is to quit. If you're up to 2 years, or 6 years, or 12 years, I urge you to break the cycle. Then, when you start again, if you start again, take a break every month or so. Never let it get it's claws into you. Never allow yourself to grow accustomed to being stoned all the time.
> 
> Life ain't about being stoned.



maybe its just me, but personally life is hell unless im high, no matter what is going on in life. no matter what i do i think about everything negatively, call it extreme pessimism if you will. i cant do anything about it, its just the way i am. no matter how good things are, it always seems like everything sucks unless im on something. amphetamines typically (adderall), sometimes weed, sometimes cigs, sometimes alcohol, opiates if i can get my hands on em, ill do pretty much anything really if itll get me high. except inhalants. and synthetics. id rather do an established drug with well known effects than a synth no one knows anything about (example: id take heroin over spice)


----------



## MonKeYDNA

gearfiend said:


> maybe its just me, but personally life is hell unless im high, no matter what is going on in life. no matter what i do i think about everything negatively, call it extreme pessimism if you will. i cant do anything about it, its just the way i am. no matter how good things are, it always seems like everything sucks unless im on something. amphetamines typically (adderall), sometimes weed, sometimes cigs, sometimes alcohol, opiates if i can get my hands on em, ill do pretty much anything really if itll get me high. except inhalants. and synthetics. id rather do an established drug with well known effects than a synth no one knows anything about (example: id take heroin over spice)



How often do you get fucked up? What is your experience with going clean? How often do you take t-breaks and for how long? Age? How long you been smoking?
I'd be willing to bet that you may develop extreme pessimism towards getting high as well. The worst thing about getting high is that for every high there is a low. You might not realize it, but isn't it entirely possible, and probable, that your extreme pessimism towards all things not drug related is coming from habitual use of the drugs (and herb ) itself?


----------



## Toke.4.4.20

I have been smoking weed for the last two years, and have had a few breaks. A few times because I had too because I have had to go on a holiday, Other wise I am kinda going through a dry run, being around Christmas time ( & my dealer is becoming harder to contact  )


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ Your best bet? Start growing your own...or become friends with a grower. Can't go wrong there!!


----------



## MonKeYDNA

So I unexpectedly became super busy this week because of school. Participants for a study dropped out and my partner and I had to drop our project and redesign and run an entirely new study in 3 days time. Needless to say, lighting up was the last thing on my list of priorities. I ran out a couple days ago, haven't been working enough to have the money or contact to buy more (60$ an eighth, sheesh, I wish squidhead...I wish).

Anyways, last night I had a dream where I banged one of my profs and woke up thinking, "Man, have I been missing out" :D


----------



## Care

Ive finally decided to quit smoking pot after about 7 years of nearly everyday use.

Its been about 6 days, I feel strange. I honestly didn't notice much mental impairment when I was smoking, but now that im getting off of it I notice my brain inst exactly firing on all cylinders. It was like this when I quit for a month or so before, then it went away after a couple weeks. I guess my brain has to get used to operating without weed. I am  pretty intelligent guy, but right now i feel minorly retarded and I have finals coming up, its frustrating.

Ive been wanting to quit for a while, but Ive had such an easy and steady supply ($4 grams of good stuff, my friends grow) that I put it off for so long. I still have about 10 grams laying around in my room, but have no desire to touch it at the moment. The real test will be when Im with friends who are smoking, but I think this time I want to quit enough to say no.

Ive been having very strange dreams, about people and places that I havent thought of in years. I always forget exactly how much pot suppresses dreams when im on it, and when im off they become so vivid, its crazy.

I cant wait until the stuff gets out of my system completely.


----------



## MonKeYDNA

I'm with you buddy, especially with the dreams about people you never even thought about thinking about. I remember one of my dreams, I haven't seen this guy in over 3 years, and in the dream I saw him in my hometown and gave him a hug, and we had this really weird... kind of distorted... conversation in which he was basically judging my actions. Very weird... He's not even from my hometown but we were so similar and I respected him a lot when we hung out. Also, sometimes the faces of people I know are distorted too, like a mixture of people I know, kind of like the Scanner Darkly suits. 

And yeah, I feel pretty retarded. At first the clarity I obtained was a trip in itself and it was awesome. However, it's been 5 days since I last smoked with friends, maybe 5 days before that when I stopped daily smoking, and my attention span is thrown off, I have a hard time focusing on things and being motivated with my studies. Luckily, I have only one final left and it's the easiest one I have. If you need an excuse for your friends, and you don't want to tell them the truth, you can always say you have a drug test coming up. Good luck mayne!

edit: also time perception. I hate the way time moves so fast now, but I'm pretty sure it will slow down a little once I get used to it. I actually think I was getting a little sick from it last night. On the plus side, I finished 2 of my exams blazingly fast and I felt like the smartest guy in the world because of it.


----------



## smokemctoke420

It sucks but I'm gonna have to quit fairly soon. 

I moved to Baltimore after I decided to get laid off from my other seasonal job early. I planned on collecting unemployment but I had an open claim in delaware and even tho it was denied last December I couldn't close it till this December. So now I can finally collect unemployment in md but I gotta refill and do all my stuff again and my debit card won't get mailed out till the 20th

So right now I'm broke and down to my last pack of cigs. After this ill be borrowing money from my sister till my unemployment comes through(for cigs). I might not even be able to buy my family presents till after Xmas because of this bullshit much less afford to smoke dank so I gotta quit, which as weird as it sounds will be a mental mindfuck.

When I moved here I had no connects yet so my sister is supposed to get me a quarter of dank from her coworkers roommate and she already gave her friend the money. It's been a month and she said he has it but she keeps procrastinating and its pissing me off. I know she wouldn't rip me off plus she's got a year clean.

I want my shit now cuz by tommorrow im about out of  resin and I don't wanna quit then get my bag and have to quit again. Fuck this shit.


----------



## smokemctoke420

Bump. I need some tips


----------



## MonKeYDNA

buy your family gifts before you buy the next pack of cigs


----------



## smokemctoke420

My sister that in living with is buying me cigs till I get my unemployment check. There gonna get presents but it won't be till like a week after Xmas

In getting my quarter tommorrow afternoon and after that I'm done till I can get my money situation together


----------



## MonKeYDNA

Ah yeah, I misread sorry about that.

I would just say to embrace the life change. It sounds like it's changing by force and you don't really have a lot of choice in the matter. Therefore you can either be pissed off about it or see it as a novel experience and run with the good that comes out of it. Sit on that quarter like it's a pile of gold, only toke at night maybe a bowl or a couple of pinches, it's really all you "need." Go for regular jogs with some good tunes, that'll keep you in shape and your tolerance low so you won't need as much to get off. If I were unemployed the biggest enemy I could see is all the downtime that comes from it. Stay busy- read books, look for a new job, paint stuff, do any hobby you enjoyed as a kid and get really good at it etc...


----------



## weirdfish

Smoked weed almost every day since university started. Almost ruined it for myself I think, will have to cut down significantly after christmas. Felt like a routine rather than a treat to look forward to by the end.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I have become extremely demotivated from the weed again. I lost my job, and although I wasn't dealt the best hand of cards by the people I worked for, and was untrained / treated like shit by them, I most likely would have been able to put if with that crap a bit longer, if I wasn't stoned 24/7. I would vape whole grams at a time before work, and in hindsight, it was really affecting my initiative and social skills. I just needed to do it because otherwise all I would think about was dope and I would get so extremely anxious about walking out that door in the morning without being properly blitzed. It was really a wakeup call though, that I need to get clean. I feel like my addiction deludes me sometimes, and that I can't see how incredibly strongly it is destroying my brain until I get off it. In fact, stoned me seems to think this shit is even doing me good. Relaxing stuff. Pffft. It adds so much unnecessary stress to my life. My body feels so dirty from it too, I've gone through about a half pound since August. It really isn't good for the heart, brain, or liver when you smoke all day like this. Not to mention lungs, but I am more concerned about how my heart is constantly working in overdrive from being so high, and stressing out due to all the anxiety and paranoia. It has probably taken years off my life... insanity. All because I seem to want to be a burnout so bad, even though I've been trying to stop for years. I feel like a disgusting, filthy junkie to be honest. 

Here come the cravings, and lack of self confidence over my decision to quit as there is always a part of me who resists change when I could so easily get baked right now. I have been here before, and it is worth the bullshit to get through to the other side. Cold turkey, obviously, because as soon as I smoke once I turn into that guy who loves weed again. I just booked a flight to go travelling the world in a few weeks. I've never done much travelling before, and I'm super excited to be in tropical paradise for the winter months. I will be having so much fun, that I won't be thinking about pot, and by the time I get home my system will be all cleaned out.

The only reason I haven't quit yet, is because I decided to be baked out of my mind while getting off the harder stuff. Getting off the hard shit was priority. In the past year of my life, I have completely phased out alcohol, cocaine, and Mdma abuse, and while I have been getting used to this lack of a "party" aspect to my life, and also while recovering from hard drug related physical damage, I have decided to at least let myself be baked.

The heavier you smoke, the tougher it is to stop. It's not like I am missing out on just a joint at the end of the day. Even that would probably be tough. I'm always smoking weed, it never stops even when I'm already high all I want to do is smoke more pot. I am attempting to change my entire lifestyle to become a much healthier man. It will be one of the toughest things to accomplish in my whole life.

When I stop smoking, even for just a few hours, torture and agony ensue. The depression, restlessness, and burnout that hits me is completely debilitating, and I often consider ending my life. I become a hateful monster, whereas normally I'm just a chill stoner. Screaming fits and outbursts are typical, as well as insomnia, sweating buckets, puking up any food I eat, and I am no longer comfortable in my own skin. I don't feel normal for about a month, and I don't think the cravings for more and more dope ever really go away completely. I've quit for 3 months before and I know all this shit eventually subsides. I am in fact a sane person, with a severe drug addiction is all.


----------



## Care

11 days in and still going strong.

I feel like the worst is behind me. One of the shittyest parts is that I started accutane recently, which is tough on your liver, so im not supposed to drink either. Also, my shoulder and knee have been bothering me recently and keeping me out of the gym, which is also incredibly frustrating for me. These factors have made quitting twice as hard for me.

Im determined to make it this time though. In fact, I have no doubt that I will succeed. I love weed, but ive had my fun with it and it is unhealthy for me in too many ways. Ill check back in here semi-regularly. Almost all of my friends smoke weed so I dont really have much of an outlet to talk about my struggles.


----------



## nervousone

My last 5 or 6 bags have been my "last one". I want to quit I know weed is detrimental for me after abusing it for  so long, After 12 years of smoking I feel like a fucking mess within the first couple days and cave. I only have like a gram left (a nights worth).. I need to man up and make this the end of it and just deal with the withdrawal. I'm on vacaction from school now too so this is really the perfect time.


----------



## smokemctoke420

I've smoked 3 times in 3 days, all resin.

My sister is still supposed to get my bag but it hasn't happened yet. 2 out of the last 3 days I haven't been to sleep before 5am. I'm not as irritated as I thought I would be. It's not gonna be easy but won't be as hard as I thought it would be.

I'm finally getting my unemployment soon but ill spend that on Xmas and with the next 3 checks or do I gotta pay $200 rent, ce phone, and buy a couple Xmas presents 

When I finally get my quarter imma try to cut down and make it last but after its gone ill have to take a short break till I get my money situation together. I'm not looking forward to it but I think it will be a good change

For the most part (minus lack of appetite, chain smoking cigs, no sleep) its all in your head 

Good luck guys


----------



## squidhead

rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> I have become extremely demotivated from the weed again. I lost my job, and although I wasn't dealt the best hand of cards by the people I worked for, and was untrained / treated like shit by them, I most likely would have been able to put if with that crap a bit longer, if I wasn't stoned 24/7. I would vape whole grams at a time before work, and in hindsight, it was really affecting my initiative and social skills. I just needed to do it because otherwise all I would think about was dope and I would get so extremely anxious about walking out that door in the morning without being properly blitzed. It was really a wakeup call though, that I need to get clean. I feel like my addiction deludes me sometimes, and that I can't see how incredibly strongly it is destroying my brain until I get off it. In fact, stoned me seems to think this shit is even doing me good. Relaxing stuff. Pffft. It adds so much unnecessary stress to my life. My body feels so dirty from it too, I've gone through about a half pound since August. It really isn't good for the heart, brain, or liver when you smoke all day like this. Not to mention lungs, but I am more concerned about how my heart is constantly working in overdrive from being so high, and stressing out due to all the anxiety and paranoia. It has probably taken years off my life... insanity. All because I seem to want to be a burnout so bad, even though I've been trying to stop for years. I feel like a disgusting, filthy junkie to be honest.
> 
> Here come the cravings, and lack of self confidence over my decision to quit as there is always a part of me who resists change when I could so easily get baked right now. I have been here before, and it is worth the bullshit to get through to the other side. Cold turkey, obviously, because as soon as I smoke once I turn into that guy who loves weed again. I just booked a flight to go travelling the world in a few weeks. I've never done much travelling before, and I'm super excited to be in tropical paradise for the winter months. I will be having so much fun, that I won't be thinking about pot, and by the time I get home my system will be all cleaned out.
> 
> The only reason I haven't quit yet, is because I decided to be baked out of my mind while getting off the harder stuff. Getting off the hard shit was priority. In the past year of my life, I have completely phased out alcohol, cocaine, and Mdma abuse, and while I have been getting used to this lack of a "party" aspect to my life, and also while recovering from hard drug related physical damage, I have decided to at least let myself be baked.
> 
> The heavier you smoke, the tougher it is to stop. It's not like I am missing out on just a joint at the end of the day. Even that would probably be tough. I'm always smoking weed, it never stops even when I'm already high all I want to do is smoke more pot. I am attempting to change my entire lifestyle to become a much healthier man. It will be one of the toughest things to accomplish in my whole life.
> 
> When I stop smoking, even for just a few hours, torture and agony ensue. The depression, restlessness, and burnout that hits me is completely debilitating, and I often consider ending my life. I become a hateful monster, whereas normally I'm just a chill stoner. Screaming fits and outbursts are typical, as well as insomnia, sweating buckets, puking up any food I eat, and I am no longer comfortable in my own skin. I don't feel normal for about a month, and I don't think the cravings for more and more dope ever really go away completely. I've quit for 3 months before and I know all this shit eventually subsides. I am in fact a sane person, with a severe drug addiction is all.



Damn dude, I feel bad for you...seriously. I've pretty much toked daily for 43 yrs...but I've gone a few days without even feeling like hittin' the bong & have had 0 side-effects. I eat well...sleep just fine...but I don't wake & bake. I save my weed for 8-9 p.m. & only need a few hits for maximum altitude.
I dunno...I guess we all have different metabolisms & the same way I can't drink booze anymore (it was sort of a hobby for 25+ yrs) would be the parallel to the way you can't toke anymore. I got to the point with alcohol where my hangovers were lasting longer than my booze buzz...so I quit. That & cigs...both history.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

This is really unfortunate. My withdrawal has turned out to be way worse than I thought it would be. I have beaten my way through cannabis withdrawal once previously, and it was 10 days or so of torture. After that, I thought never again would I ever put myself through that.  I stayed clean for a short period of time, feeling great, before relapsing into heavy use. Now here I am, and I've been using so much pot lately that I have never had withdrawal this bad in my life.

I wasn't expecting this at all. It is so bad that I am finding myself having to taper off, because otherwise there is too much of a shock to my system and I am borderline psychotic. It totally makes sense though, because I have been using 3.5 grams a day for 6 months non stop. I had great disregard for the law of drug abuse, and lately I have realized that I quite simply smoked myself retarded again.

My symptoms include the following:

Depression; anxiety; really bad fatigue; irritability; moodiness; regrettable anger outbursts; gastrointestinal discomfort; total lack of appetite; insomnia; panic attacks

Surprisingly, there is a distinct lack of cravings. I am sick of weed, because I know that I smoked myself retarded again and that sucks.

I also get fucked up vivid nightmares. The dreaming process seems to be particularly healing however.

Upon the vaporization of dank sativa dope, cessation of all symptoms occurs after a couple minutes, and I am able to smile.

I am anti life, depressed as fuck, and there is only so much I can take of this sobriety crap. I know darn well, that I am just lowering my tolerance so that I can get more stoned. Resistance is futile, because as I wake up from my stoned slumber, I come to the understanding that I am a timid, introverted, ugly loser who everyone hates especially girls who I am invisible to - I'm so far gone from reality compared to my fellow humans that I am a misfit - with enough intelligence that I have a whole lot of potential but I end up being useless. I hate work especially. I am unwilling to throw my life away for bread and butter from an evil corporation that I think would be better off non-existant, and I am a big under performer. People just seem like robots to me, and few people speak from their hearts these days it seems. My fellow humans don't really do anything for me apart from influencing me to use hard drugs and alcohol due to my timidness and psychological problems, so I tend to keep to myself. I don't have much of a purpose to stick around this desolate wasteland of mine, except to smoke a lot of weed. Dope is one thing, that I certainly keep in touch with. But I do have a girlfriend who loves me and thank God for that, because I am not good at taking care of myself. I have a big problem with life, and until I resolve that problem I won't be able to stop smoking weed. I don't think I can ever change without quitting weed though, so I am what is known as an addict.


----------



## MonKeYDNA

RUN RUN RUN!!!!!!!!!! Don't think about it just do it!!! Exercise has been shown numerous times to alleviate most if not all of the symptoms that you listed.

I went through a similar thing as well, it was all fine until I started being dissociated with my sense of time, which happened later than I expected thus creating a sense of shock. My manager at work came across some "Mountain Wizard" and it was too beautiful to pass up, school's over and I thought what the hell. The first time I smoked it was with him and it was a full blown trip, a little too overwhelming for not smoking for 2-3 weeks, then I quickly fell back into the slump. Maybe 2-3 nights it was awesome, and then one day I waked and baked and blablabla...... but I'm out now and visiting my parents for 4 days so I can't smoke, which leads to another tip- if you really want to not smoke at all, then find situations where you feel that you can't. Hit up some old friends you know don't smoke and start hanging out with them, visit parents/kids, etc...

and watch this video every time you feel you might fail your goal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3ixRqOauq4 (every time!!)


----------



## Care

Sorry to hear that rave..... hmu if you ever want to talk about it.

I have made it through the worst of the withdraws and don't even think about it anymore. Its really nice actually, I thought life would be kinda boring without pot but I feel fantastic. 

Im seeing a beautiful new girl, going into my last semester at university, going on a sick vacation soon, about to spend the holidays with my family, got a promotion at work where ill be doing something I enjoy rather than something I hate.... things are looking up.

If anyone reading this ever wants to talk about quitting pot feel free to PM me. I was an everyday user for 7 years a month ago and now im on the road to sobriety and never looking back. The first few weeks really are the hard part and after that it gets much easier. To me the trick was to be motivated to quit and to *STAY BUSY*, do not give yourself lazy time where you dont have anything to do, that is the time where the temptation creeps in and it becomes really easy to relapse.

Good luck everyone. I more than likely wont be posting in this thread anymore.

Heres a song that helped me quit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsMEogvaNi0


----------



## MikeRWK

How is everyone doing staying sober? I ran out of weed today so im quitting, not for that reason but it was just good timing.


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Taking a break for at least a month, reason is I just want a break-clear mind.....need to get shit together to be independent and have a good job/trade. been about 3 days with no ganja I think?....been having the craziest dreams lol. then if I do blaze again after a month break I know It will be soooo much more crazier high off of one hit. I'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## MikeRWK

ShroomBoom321 said:


> Taking a break for at least a month, reason is I just want a break-clear mind.....need to get shit together to be independent and have a good job/trade. been about 3 days with no ganja I think?....been having the craziest dreams lol. then if I do blaze again after a month break I know It will be soooo much more crazier high off of one hit. I'll see what happens I guess.



My reason to quit is employment too, hoping to get a job in the oil fields in alberta.I've worked out there before and the money rolls in pretty fast.


----------



## projump2001

MikeRWK said:


> How is everyone doing staying sober? I ran out of weed today so im quitting, not for that reason but it was just good timing.




well for me, long story. i quit for 3 months and smoked one day and quit for a few weeks and smoked for a day. Its been about 3 weeks now but i actually think i can just smoke once every few weeks.. I don't notice any negative effects like i did when i was smoking everyday. The good part about smoking every few weeks or once a month is that you can take it or leave it.. no big deal anymore.. 

when i smoke i get some anxiety and in some cases i get light headed and dizzy.. so i am not to crazy about doing it.


----------



## ShroomBoom321

MikeRWK said:


> My reason to quit is employment too, hoping to get a job in the oil fields in alberta.I've worked out there before and the money rolls in pretty fast.




Oh I know what you mean....ha. I worked on the North Slope for about a month before I got laid off as a Roustabout....I mean I'm sure I could get back if I really tried but damn was that money good! haha


----------



## MikeRWK

So far im still on the quitting train, been up 24hrs due to insomnia and lost my shit on my mother over the phone.Should have a good sleep tonight with a good dose of melatonin and im feelin chill after doing some codeine (i dont use it everyday, only in moderation so no speeches please  ) which besides calming my ass down keeps my feet from getting cold and sweaty.I've also been sweating like crazy i need to wash the sheets on my bed.


----------



## newbiecodone

Hi everyone I have smoked weed for about 5 years I had one break durring those 5 years but only for 5 days I have a big test in about 6 weeks that decides whether Iam good for the pharmacy school so I quit smoking weed Iam sober for almost 4 days now and I dont feel any unbearable desire to smoke most of the time I dont even think about it only when I go to bed I can sleep but its an udproductive shallow sleep and I wake up too early everyday valerian doesnt do nothing I took codein 150mgs yesterday and I felt good but could not sleep so I would like to ask how can I get rid of the insomnia  
PS. sorry for my english 8)


----------



## projump2001

newbiecodone said:


> Hi everyone I have smoked weed for about 5 years I had one break durring those 5 years but only for 5 days I have a big test in about 6 weeks that decides whether Iam good for the pharmacy school so I quit smoking weed Iam sober for almost 4 days now and I dont feel any unbearable desire to smoke most of the time I dont even think about it only when I go to bed I can sleep but its an udproductive shallow sleep and I wake up too early everyday valerian doesnt do nothing I took codein 150mgs yesterday and I felt good but could not sleep so I would like to ask how can I get rid of the insomnia
> PS. sorry for my english 8)



i took some nyquil, but melatonin could also work.. that goes away after a week.. when you quit you will notice weird dreams..


----------



## crOOk

newbiecodone said:


> Hi everyone I have smoked weed for about 5 years I had one break durring those 5 years but only for 5 days I have a big test in about 6 weeks that decides whether Iam good for the pharmacy school so I quit smoking weed Iam sober for almost 4 days now and I dont feel any unbearable desire to smoke most of the time I dont even think about it only when I go to bed I can sleep but its an udproductive shallow sleep and I wake up too early everyday valerian doesnt do nothing I took codein 150mgs yesterday and I felt good but could not sleep so I would like to ask how can I get rid of the insomnia
> PS. sorry for my english 8)


Insomnia doesn't last for more than a week for me. I actually tend to fall asleep a bit better. Nonetheless all my dreams will be accompanied by profuse sweating, which cannot really be relieved in my experience by anything other than cannabinoids and to a lower degree antihistamines like hydroxizine, promethazine, diphenhydramine, dimenhydrinate or doxylamine. These will also take care of the insomnia, even at relatively low dosages. You will develope a tolerance after some time, but addiction to any of these is a very rare phenomenom. The first two in the list are the most centrally active, they will not be OTC in many countries, the others should be freely available almost anywhere in the world. Ask for either one and your pharmacy will most definitely have it in stock.
Be warned though, there might be some daytime tiredness, depending on how you react to them.


----------



## newbiecodone

crOOk said:


> Insomnia doesn't last for more than a week for me. I actually tend to fall asleep a bit better. Nonetheless all my dreams will be accompanied by profuse sweating, which cannot really be relieved in my experience by anything other than cannabinoids and to a lower degree antihistamines like hydroxizine, promethazine, diphenhydramine, dimenhydrinate or doxylamine. These will also take care of the insomnia, even at relatively low dosages. You will develope a tolerance after some time, but addiction to any of these is a very rare phenomenom. The first two in the list are the most centrally active, they will not be OTC in many countries, the others should be freely available almost anywhere in the world. Ask for either one and your pharmacy will most definitely have it in stock.
> Be warned though, there might be some daytime tiredness, depending on how you react to them.



Iam an allergic person so I have some antihistamines but only those which dont make me drowsy mostly I use zodac (cetirizini dihydrochloridum) thnx for the tip   I forgot to mention the horrible nightmare I had for the first time yesterday I woke up in the middle of the night then fell asleep and I dreamed that I was talking to my friend about this horrible nightmare :D it was bizzare BTW studying is a lot easier compared to when I was stoned all day :D I was actually studying all this time mostly 2-3 hours after smoking I really enjoyed smoking in the morning and that just hazed my mind for the whole day I couldnt force  myself to smoke only in the evening so that is the other reason why I stopped smoking



projump2001 said:


> i took some nyquil, but melatonin could also work.. that goes away after a week.. when you quit you will notice weird dreams..



where can you buy melatonin?


----------



## schecter

*quitting smoking for awhile, but my gf won't*

I've been a regular cannabis user now for almost a year, usually every day with the exception of a few days when either money was tight or the supply was dry, and my girlfriend would always smoke with me. This turned into a mutual thing where we would always toke together and take turns getting it. The problem is...recently I've been feeling a real drag from lighting up all the time. I got really demotivated, never wanted to do anything, and even failed my last semester of college because I was too stoned all the time to care about doing my school work. My girlfriend and I haven't smoked going on four days now and I feel amazing despite the few odd bouts of extreme boredom and occasional craving for some herb, but she's wanting to toke up again today saying that her body is physically aching without it. 
Now I'm not planning on quitting forever, but I've been wanting to take a full month break to reset and after that only toke up once or twice a week, and I really really don't want to be tempted into smoking again and breaking my promise to myself. The main problem is that we live together, so if she smokes, I'll have to smell it, see her high, and I'll be really really tempted. Other problems I've noticed are that before we started smoking every day, we would actually be intimate multiple times a day, now I'm lucky to get it once or twice a week, and even then she always hurries it up and it's not a problem we ever had before. Also, she never wants to go do anything but sit on the couch watching TV all day long, except for the odd day or two that she goes out with her friends (which she rarely ever wants to go with me to do anything anymore...something that never happened before smoking every day). 
I feel like the daily smoking turned our relationship into a huge drag and I was getting extremely bored and not even having a social life, but now that I've been sober for a few days, I'm already noticing a lot of positive benefits. I've tried telling her that weed was the problem for the huge reduction in intimacy and demotivation to do anything but sit on the couch all day, but she won't acknowledge it. I too was oblivious to this and just wrote it off acting like nothing was wrong, probably from my apathy from smoking too often, but I feel like it's just been killing our relationship and I'm really bored with it. It takes me begging her to go out and do anything anymore, even to go to the park (with her excuse being: "we went to the park last week") as if we go every single day. 
I'm not in an optimal position to dump her either, since my own apartment lease ends the middle of May, and I have to have all of my things in her apartment until the new semester starts in August, or I have to take all my things back to my parents' house which would require me quitting the job I worked so hard to get here (I'm five hours away from my parents house). So I don't know how to really ask her not to smoke anymore for this month, not only so I can keep clean for awhile, but also so she can realize what our relationship has been missing out on because of the daily smoking. I'll take all suggestions into consideration.

Cliffs for you tl;dr people

Gf and I have been daily smokers for a year
I want to take a month break from it (started a few days ago)
She doesn't want to quit for that long
We live together pretty much, so I'll have to be around it
Don't want to be tempted to smoke
Daily smoking has been killing the fun in our relationship
I'm not in a good position to break up with her
I don't know how to tell her the daily smoking has been ruining things
She wouldn't listen even when I tried telling her


----------



## Jibult

newbiecodone said:


> where can you buy melatonin?





Grocery store, near the medicine section/aisle/however your local grocery stores are set up. Also, CVS, Walgreens, Eckerd, Wal-mart, Target, MOMs Organic (east coast, DMV), Whole Foods... pretty much everywhere, now that I'm coming up with a list.

I'd suggest getting 3mg instant release tabs of melatonin. I'm a pretty small guy with godawful sleep problems and two of those 3mg pills will get me in the mood to sleep pretty quickly. They won't knock you out or anything, though... It's something to take right before you lie down in bed, and as your laying there the melatonin will guide you to sleep so gently that you'll be waking up at 8am the next morning thinking you had shut your eyes for only a moment during that last commercial break.






schecter said:


> Cliffs for you tl;dr people
> 
> Gf and I have been daily smokers for a year
> I want to take a month break from it (started a few days ago)
> She doesn't want to quit for that long
> We live together pretty much, so I'll have to be around it
> Don't want to be tempted to smoke
> Daily smoking has been killing the fun in our relationship
> I'm not in a good position to break up with her
> I don't know how to tell her the daily smoking has been ruining things
> She wouldn't listen even when I tried telling her



Well, first off, don't try an ultimatum. They rarely work and when they do the results tend to be unintentional. I know you didn't put that in the cliff notes but I feel like someone might likely say to give her an ultimatum, so I'm just getting a jumpstart on that.

Enjoy your newfound sobriety and let her carry on smoking. I hate to sound cliche' but if this habit (or lack thereof) causes you both to be distant and one or either of you doesn't care enough to do something about it... well, unfortunately, in that case I think the relationship may have already run its course.


(It's just two pennies so feel free to throw 'em on the ground and keep movin' if you don't like the look of 'em.)


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I have a new approach, since I found that cold turkey wasn't actually addressing the problem - even after months of abstinence, if I smoked one time I'd instantly become a fiend again - and this isn't the right way for me, because I love pot a lot and it is the only one that could ever have a place in my life, and using it in moderation really helps me to meditate - it _is_ meditation for me, and while high is the only way I can ever seem to get anywhere. 

My problem is I am hooked, and I am constantly craving a hit. Even once I smoke up, in an hour I'll get unjustifiable cravings to continue smoking. I wake up to insane cravings every morning. But the key is, to learn not to identify with them. Once you are an addict, you are always going to be an addict, those cravings are not going to go away any time soon. So I am learning to deal with them. I'm getting a lot better at it. The longer you get used to going about your daily life in absence of the bong, without letting these cravings affect your productivity , your chances of success in waiting til the end of the day will strengthen.

The experience in going from all day every day to one hit at night, has just been so positive. Well, apart from the suffering of withdrawal which I have had to humbly endure. I get so baked,  I'm not capable of getting this baked as a habitual user. The euphoria, and psychedelia, just transform into laziness and stupidity with overuse. Using dope excessively most definitely dumbs the mind down. People who smoke weed way too much, as in never giving the stuff a rest, tend to be extremely boring and lame burnouts. 

Smoking weed all day will lower your intellectual abilities temporarily. I'm not saying it has long term effects. I'm just saying someone who has been burning all day is going to have a significantly worse short term memory, than they normally would have. Excessive use is not good for anyone's creativity as well - there's just such a strong brain fog that sets in. Since you will still be able to remember stuff, and since you arn't spending any time sober at all, you might have just forgotten about how much smarter you used to be. Because using this stuff excessively causes retardation of certain brain functions, and it is important to acknowledge this in helping yourself to cut back. I justify this through personal experience, because it is extremely obvious to me how much more intelligent I have become since I stopped using it habitually - but I'm sure there are studies out there. It doesn't mean that weed isn't awesome and has benefits when used responsibly. It just means using it all day makes you dumber than usual because it's true. You still might be smarter than most of the world population, but still you'll never reach your full potential if you are using too much, and it makes little difference the strength of your sense faculties you were born with, but how you choose to go about using them. And you might find yourself getting dumber before you get smarter, if you choose to cut back, as the misery of withdrawal is not conductive to a productive state of being. But it doesn't last forever.

The most difficult part has been the physical symptoms. I can't eat any food, and I get shitty sleeps even with the one bong rip a day. It sucks how I can't carry on with basic human needs unless I get baked. These withdrawal symptoms are unfortunate, and it is definitely stressing out my body a bit in the short term, but I know that in the long term, I'm basically getting my life back by exercising this incredible amount of willpower that pretty much came out of nowhere. There was a defining moment when I knew this is where I was headed, and suddenly I changed. Because I'm not the same person when I smoke pot all day, and I'm not anywhere near as chill as when I am waiting til the end of the day, using it responsibly and getting incredible highs. But smoking one bong rip a day, doesn't really seem to cloud or obscure my personality at all, as occurs with overuse.

As for actually quitting - well the longer I keep up responsible use, the easier it will be to stop forever if I ever decide that it needs to be done. Presently, that just isn't feasible.


----------



## acidhermione

Can you get addicted to cannabis? I didn't think this was possible. I know people who smoke near enough every day but I do believe they do so because it feels good rather than because they are slave to an addiction. I couldn't see the appeal in it daily purely because I turn into a potato with no concept of spatial reality. I will happily take a pass at a joint and love to have my own wee stash of weed but purely to help me deal with a come down, a joint after an orgasm is amazing as well and also on a long hot summer day but rarely ever want one otherwise. 

weed is lovely though.  As for tolerancy, I do believe a break does bring you right back down. I hadn't smoked in 4 weeks and the first joint I had after that got me thoroughly baked in a few draws. It probably also had to do with the fact that it was extra loaded because my friend had been making them stringer due to his own built of tolerancy.


----------



## bangahoo

I take 9 mgs of melatonin along with some anti-psychotics to go to sleep.  You don't know what sleep is till you take 400 mgs of seroquel plus melatonin


----------



## squidhead

acidhermione said:


> Can you get addicted to cannabis? I didn't think this was possible. I know people who smoke near enough every day but I do believe they do so because it feels good rather than because they are slave to an addiction. I couldn't see the appeal in it daily purely because I turn into a potato with no concept of spatial reality. I will happily take a pass at a joint and love to have my own wee stash of weed but purely to help me deal with a come down, a joint after an orgasm is amazing as well and also on a long hot summer day but rarely ever want one otherwise.
> 
> weed is lovely though.  As for tolerancy, I do believe a break does bring you right back down. I hadn't smoked in 4 weeks and the first joint I had after that got me thoroughly baked in a few draws. It probably also had to do with the fact that it was extra loaded because my friend had been making them stringer due to his own built of tolerancy.



I completely agree. I smoke a couple bonghits around 8 p.m. for my evening unwind of the day. After toking for 44 yrs, I still don't need to toke on a regular basis. When I don't, it doesn't bother me in the least. After about 35 yrs of cannabis, I went into the 'reverse tolerance' aspect of it. I don't nearly need as much to get high as I did when in my 20s & 30s. Believe me, I'm not complaining...I love the fact that a little bit goes a long way.


----------

